# Northern Illinois Chicago 08/09 Season



## 3311

Farmers almanac is calling for a snowy season for us. Let's hope it is like last year !


----------



## snowstroker

I think its going to be a really good year. Its cool to see someone else from McHenry here. Based off of the winter we had last year, the fact that my grass is still green, and weekly rain storms I see another good winter headed our way!


----------



## ultimate plow

Thanks for news Triton!!


----------



## Mark13

I'm more prepared this year


----------



## stroker79

I would LOVE a great winter again. Last winter, all the earnings went to paying off my company debt. Mark, I wont say anything, lol.

Wait, lets see whos chevy breaks down more if i run my 93, lol


----------



## NoFearDeere

Can I get in on the GM trucks breaking down? I got my 05 Chevy and 93 GMC....haha I'm hoping for another winter like last also.


----------



## stroker79

IM READY!!!!! Was just watching some videos, figured "WHAT HELL!!" Ill repost them here.

Photobucket:

http://s144.photobucket.com/albums/r189/ddienelt/

Long vids recorded with my video camera:

http://www.classygrasslawncare.com/Snowplow videos/plowing2_25_08_pt1.wmv

http://www.classygrasslawncare.com/Snowplow videos/plowing2_25_08_pt2.wmv

http://www.classygrasslawncare.com/Snowplow videos/Plowing2_26_08_pt3.wmv

http://www.classygrasslawncare.com/Snowplow videos/plowing2_26_08_pt21.wmv


----------



## weeman97

just bought a 2004 dodge ram 2500 HD now just need to buy a new/newer v-plow and i will be ready to do work!


----------



## Mark13

stroker79;563273 said:


> I would LOVE a great winter again. Last winter, all the earnings went to paying off my company debt. Mark, I wont say anything, lol.
> 
> Wait, lets see whos chevy breaks down more if i run my 93, lol


Ha, your a funny guy. 

Last winter brought the suck, at least I should have found 98% of my problems.

This winter I'm only worried about my trans and my trans and uhh I think that's all that I know may have an issue. My new drivers door has already been broken in by what looks like a stray shopping cart so I've got the first dent out of the way.

Edit, Weeman got any pics of the new ride?


----------



## weeman97

2004 dodge ram 2500 SLT heavy duty


----------



## Mark13

Nice cap, it needs bigger mirros, and your hemi ram sticker is crooked.


































 Nice looking truck. Going to put your fisher on it?


----------



## weeman97

ya i did not put the hemi stickers on. the cap will be coming off when not needed.(saved my butt at country thunder this past week). trailer mirrors, smoked LED clearance lights on order. torn between fisher V, or boss V. and the truck has my 285x70x17 MTR's on it now


----------



## Mark13

weeman97;563428 said:


> ya i did not put the hemi stickers on. the cap will be coming off when not needed.(saved my butt at country thunder this past week). trailer mirrors, smoked LED clearance lights on order. torn between fisher V, or boss V. and the truck has my 285x70x17 MTR's on it now


I've ran a 9.2ft boss poly v on an 06 f350, it was nice but not my thing. I may have not been used to it or something because I'm pretty sure I was more productive in my truck with my straight blade and wings. Never tried a fisher v though.

What about a blizzard?


----------



## tls22

stroker79;563343 said:


> IM READY!!!!! Was just watching some videos, figured "WHAT HELL!!" Ill repost them here.
> 
> Photobucket:
> 
> http://s144.photobucket.com/albums/r189/ddienelt/
> 
> Long vids recorded with my video camera:
> 
> http://www.classygrasslawncare.com/Snowplow videos/plowing2_25_08_pt1.wmv
> 
> http://www.classygrasslawncare.com/Snowplow videos/plowing2_25_08_pt2.wmv
> 
> http://www.classygrasslawncare.com/Snowplow videos/Plowing2_26_08_pt3.wmv
> 
> http://www.classygrasslawncare.com/Snowplow videos/plowing2_26_08_pt21.wmv


Great vids doug......im all hype for snow now! I love those jewel oscos!



weeman97;563428 said:


> ya i did not put the hemi stickers on. the cap will be coming off when not needed.(saved my butt at country thunder this past week). trailer mirrors, smoked LED clearance lights on order. torn between fisher V, or boss V. and the truck has my 285x70x17 MTR's on it now


Great looking truck, im sure your going to have no problem plowing the church with that beast! I heard good things about boss and fisher, i guess what it might have to come down to is who is closer if somthing breaks!ussmileyflag


----------



## gkm

whats it saying for mid atlantic???????? hopefully more than last year for us we are due!!!!!!


----------



## weeman97

i live 20minutes from Central Parts warehouse. so i seen how bryans boss did work last so i might try a boss


----------



## Vaughn Schultz

Im so proud of you  

Maybe this time you wont keep breaking down ha ha ha 

Let me know when you are free, we should all go out some time.


----------



## weeman97

thanks eric i wanted a diesel but couldnt find one. what plow you think i should get?


----------



## Vaughn Schultz

I would get the boss.


----------



## mullis56

What is it saying for Indianapolis??


----------



## tls22

weeman97;563550 said:


> i live 20minutes from Central Parts warehouse. so i seen how bryans boss did work last so i might try a boss


Weeman i found a thread with a boss v on a ram...thought u might want to see it!
http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=42969&page=13

It looks good!


----------



## weeman97

thanks i would really like to buy new...got to start saving again! so i can kick the church lot ass this year instead of t kickin mine


----------



## NoFearDeere

Figured I would post this here.....i'm looking for another BOSS plow, V or straight in good condition. Atleast 8' if anyone would have anything over the next couple months let me know! Let's pray for snow!ussmileyflag


----------



## scottL

*Beer and Meet ??*

Usually someone starts this in the winter and we are all too dogged to really do it. It's grass or construction season for many but, still better time.

ANyone up for a beer and meet????


----------



## tls22

weeman97;563786 said:


> thanks i would really like to buy new...got to start saving again! so i can kick the church lot ass this year instead of t kickin mine


Yeah good luck man...i will keep a eye open for anything around by me! Hopefully bnc can get you in a vid this winter!


NoFearDeere;563819 said:


> Figured I would post this here.....i'm looking for another BOSS plow, V or straight in good condition. Atleast 8' if anyone would have anything over the next couple months let me know! Let's pray for snow!ussmileyflag


I dont kno how far your willing to travel....here is a thread a guy in CT is selling one! http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=62446


----------



## Vaughn Schultz

scottL;563843 said:


> Usually someone starts this in the winter and we are all too dogged to really do it. It's grass or construction season for many but, still better time.
> 
> ANyone up for a beer and meet????


You know I'm down, but no one ever actually comes out anymore.


----------



## NoFearDeere

tls22;563844 said:


> Yeah good luck man...i will keep a eye open for anything around by me! Hopefully bnc can get you in a vid this winter!
> 
> I dont kno how far your willing to travel....here is a thread a guy in CT is selling one! http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=62446


Um, within 150 miles...diesel's too expensive!


----------



## snowstroker

NoFearDeere;563970 said:


> Um, within 150 miles...diesel's too expensive!


Yeah ya got that one right, I paid $4.99 a gallon today, I remember the days when diesel was cheaper than gas.


----------



## tls22

NoFearDeere;563970 said:


> Um, within 150 miles...diesel's too expensive!


What if the the price was right?


----------



## NoFearDeere

tls22;564094 said:


> What if the the price was right?


Haha, then I have to find the time to get it....and thats a bigger problem!


----------



## Bporter

I'm down Name the Place and Time.


----------



## scottL

Well last time was Jimmy Buffets in Downers Grove ( 355/Butterfield Rd. )


----------



## stroker79

i dont think we are allowed back there, lol

FREEBIIIIIIIRD!


----------



## scottL

stroker79;564412 said:


> i dont think we are allowed back there, lol
> 
> FREEBIIIIIIIRD!


:salute: How about a pizza place somewhere ( some where that is not tooo sensitive )

It would be cool if we could pop an email or pm to a list who is registered for upper Illinois. Anyone know if this could be done????


----------



## stroker79

well there is village pizza in carpentersville. its a huge open place. My father inlaw is good friends with the owner. So im sure we could get a good sized group together.


----------



## ultimate plow

to bad im not 21 yet


----------



## stroker79

dont need to be to go to a pizza joint!


----------



## ultimate plow

lol I know. I would come just depends on when and time.


----------



## Midwest BuildIt Inc

everyone always says they are ready to go, ill be there, and name the place. but when it is all set up no one actually shows up. getting kind of old to set up meets.....


----------



## Mark13

BNC SERVICES;564472 said:


> everyone always says they are ready to go, ill be there, and name the place. but when it is all set up no one actually shows up. getting kind of old to set up meets.....


Ya, howcome no one ever shows up.............or is allowed to go.


----------



## weeman97

bryan as long as i'm not at the firehouse u know i'm ready to party. and eat pizza reheated over a bonfire.


----------



## scottL

What about Village Tavern in Carol Stream on Schmale Rd? On a Friday night????


----------



## Bporter

Just throwing this out there how about Hooters Can't go wrong there....Let me know what you guys think.


----------



## scottL

That's cool. There's one in Downers Grove butterfield just east of 355.


----------



## Bporter

Lets Do it, I'm game...


----------



## Bporter

lets set a date


----------



## Vaughn Schultz

scottL;564756 said:


> That's cool. There's one in Downers Grove butterfield just east of 355.


Thats awesome, that is one of my accounts 

So Friday at 7 Pm ?


----------



## weeman97

sounds good to me


----------



## stroker79

Vaughn Schultz;564962 said:


> Thats awesome, that is one of my accounts
> 
> So Friday at 7 Pm ?


I just picked up the amcore on highland and butterfield, lol. what day are you at hooters?


----------



## scottL

stroker79;565122 said:


> I just picked up the amcore on highland and butterfield, lol. what day are you at hooters?


From all the posts I read your all over the burbs. Des Plaines, Schaumburg, Elgin, Downers Grove. You also noted that you sub. So, are you saying your guy has these accounts or are they part of your specific route? I'm just confused how you can hit such a territory during a storm in any reasonably time frame. 

As for time and date let's shoot for a wed or fri night.


----------



## Vaughn Schultz

scottL;565147 said:


> From all the posts I read your all over the burbs. Des Plaines, Schaumburg, Elgin, Downers Grove. You also noted that you sub. So, are you saying your guy has these accounts or are they part of your specific route? I'm just confused how you can hit such a territory during a storm in any reasonably time frame.
> 
> As for time and date let's shoot for a wed or fri night.


I think we are all mixing landscaping and snowplowing accounts. I only plow the hooters, and for stroker79 I think he is talking about landscape maintenance.


----------



## stroker79

scottL;565147 said:


> From all the posts I read your all over the burbs. Des Plaines, Schaumburg, Elgin, Downers Grove. You also noted that you sub. So, are you saying your guy has these accounts or are they part of your specific route? I'm just confused how you can hit such a territory during a storm in any reasonably time frame.
> 
> As for time and date let's shoot for a wed or fri night.


Yeah I was reffering to landscaping, sorry.

I do have a large area that I service landscaping though. Im as far as crystal lake and down to aurora.

Plowing, well we normally have in the neighborhood of 300 accounts serviced by around 250 subs.

im good for either of those 2 nights, lets see how long we can prolong this before someone picks a date, lol.


----------



## Vaughn Schultz

Vaughn Schultz;564962 said:


> So Friday at 7 Pm ?


I thought I picked a time, anyone coming ?


----------



## scottL

I'm 50/50 for this Friday. Next Friday may give people more time to see this and block in the time.

Since you all have office jobs  What about an earlier start like 2 or 3m?


----------



## Vaughn Schultz

Vaughn Schultz;565594 said:


> I thought I picked a time, anyone coming ?


Just another meeting that failed to organize. If anyone wants to meet up and party like a rock star let me know, there is a pretty good group of plow guys around here but seems that no one can ever make or decision or stick to one they have made. Have a good weekend, and remember not to drink and drive.

- Eric


----------



## stroker79

I didnt realize it was this friday. What about next friday?


----------



## tls22

Doug one more post...and 1,000...do it do it


----------



## scottL

This friday was too soon for many to catch on. The other thing is we have this under thread under WEATHER ... probably should be started under NETWORKING. Ya' got to give it a two week leader.


----------



## tls22

How is the thunderstorm over there? I hope every1 is safe, just heard the weather channel talking about it!

http://www.weather.com/outlook/heal...chesandpains&zoom=7&interactiveMapLayer=radar


----------



## ultimate plow

cubs game is delayed:realmad:


----------



## 84deisel

a nice tornado tried to do some tree trimming in my neighberhood.Lots of big trees down at least 3 houses have large trees on them powers went out after many transformers blowing up . And the sound of chainsaws will be all over here tomorow atleast it was just north of me ( 1 block)


----------



## stroker79

im in schaumburg and it was just alot of green skies and lighting. I was out looking for the tornados but it got too dark. glad everyone is safe

OH and THIS IS MY 1000th post! im guess im ready to admit im an addict.


----------



## plowindiesel

84deisel;566563 said:


> a nice tornado tried to do some tree trimming in my neighberhood.Lots of big trees down at least 3 houses have large trees on them powers went out after many transformers blowing up . And the sound of chainsaws will be all over here tomorow atleast it was just north of me ( 1 block)


yea im at school in south bend, in and they made everyone in the dorm go into the basement because there have been four sightings within a 20-30 mile radius. hope everyone stays safe


----------



## ktraver97ss

Yep, got nice and green in roselle, with constant lightning. My dog was scared to death, kept trying to get in my wifes lap everytime she sat down, which is quite unpleasant since she is 50lbs.


----------



## NoFearDeere

We had a wind gust reported here at 91mph.....i'm sure you guys can figure out what it looks like here!


----------



## Mark13

NoFearDeere;566675 said:


> We had a wind gust reported here at 91mph.....i'm sure you guys can figure out what it looks like here!


Where are you at NoFear? Out here by Woodstock here there are a a few tree limbs down (10"+ diameter) and some semi flat corn.


----------



## WilliamOak

all we got in cary was alot of lightning and some good rain. but when you looked south there was some nasty lightning......was kinda cool to watch lol.


----------



## Mark13

Oakwood Land.;566702 said:


> all we got in cary was alot of lightning and some good rain. but when you looked south there was some nasty lightning......was kinda cool to watch lol.


The lightning was certainly cool to watch last night, My dad, sister, and I were in C. Lake for dinner at Wings then had to go to Sam's and another couple errands. Weird driving along without being able to see much and suddenly it was like noon for about 2 seconds then back to being quite dark.


----------



## WilliamOak

wings ect? that has to be one of m favorites, alot better than bww IMO. I was in the garage changing the blades on the mowers and your right sometimes it looked like the middle of the day with all the lightning. I ended up staying in the garage for a while just watching it.


----------



## 84deisel

some pictures


----------



## Mark13

Oakwood Land.;566706 said:


> wings ect? that has to be one of m favorites, alot better than bww IMO. I was in the garage changing the blades on the mowers and your right sometimes it looked like the middle of the day with all the lightning. I ended up staying in the garage for a while just watching it.


Ya, Wing Etc across from best buy. It was my first time there, dad and sister have been there a few times. I had to go just so I could try and find my boss on the wall of fame, he said he is on there twice but I didn't spend enough time to look, found a couple of my other friends though.


----------



## tls22

84deisel;566707 said:


> some pictures


Wow thats a hell of a pic....how long did it take to piece that down?


----------



## 84deisel

fresh pictures i just took within the past hour. There are big trees down on 3 houses so they are working on them .The may get to that one next but the village wont touch it because of the wires. Alot of the trees around here have been stripped of their branches and at caputos next door 3 light pole were blown down with one of them ripping out the concrete base. It looks like a battle zone here.


----------



## tls22

84deisel;566727 said:


> fresh pictures i just took within the past hour. There are big trees down on 3 houses so they are working on them .The may get to that one next but the village wont touch it because of the wires. Alot of the trees around here have been stripped of their branches and at caputos next door 3 light pole were blown down with one of them ripping out the concrete base. It looks like a battle zone here.


Has the NWS been there to see if it was a tornado or striaght line winds? I hope u made it out safe threw the storm!


----------



## 84deisel

it happened just 50 ft north of me.nws is out there and by 6pm we will know if it was straightline or tornado.just west of us in bloomingdale they confirmed it was an ef1 and the path leads right to that spot.


----------



## T-MAN

tls22;566720 said:


> Wow thats a hell of a pic....how long did it take to piece that down?


I would guess thats a gonna be a crain job for sure.


----------



## NoFearDeere

Mark13;566683 said:


> Where are you at NoFear? Out here by Woodstock here there are a a few tree limbs down (10"+ diameter) and some semi flat corn.


Freeport...west of Rockford by bout 25 miles


----------



## 3311

Least amount of 90 degree days in a 30 day period. The nights seem colder than they did last year in July and August. Wonder whats up with that ?


----------



## Bporter

http://www.accuweather.com/mt-news-blogs.asp?partner=accuweather&blog=Meteomadness&pgurl=/mtweb/content/Meteomadness/archives/2008/08/the_strong_la_nina_domino_effect.asp


----------



## snowstroker

Triton Snow;569837 said:


> Least amount of 90 degree days in a 30 day period. The nights seem colder than they did last year in July and August. Wonder whats up with that ?


Ive noticed that, it seems like every morning when I wake up its about 60*-70* outside, and for this time of year it should be a bit warmer and a bit more humid. After just reading that accuweather.com article it and reading around a couple other places it looks like we are definatly in for a good winter.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

http://www.dailyherald.com/story/?id=229046

might be a slick winter


----------



## snowman79

so anyone else hear any new predictions for this winter? Im already itching to plow snow..i cant wait. Hopefully it will be as good as last year...and we just got a lot of new accounts...just bought another truck and in the process of getting another skiddy.


----------



## dfdsuperduty

when are going to arrange for the chicagoland guys to get together


----------



## stroker79

Lets meet next Sunday at Slinger Speedway!!! Ill be there.............


----------



## scottL

Latest tid bit on the wires.... No SunSpot activity. This hasn't happened for years now. If it continues it should make for a more intense winter. The wire also noted other times in history when sunspots simply died out ... they were related to the periods we read about in the paper as the mini-ice ages, next ice age, etc. Apparently this activity has some correlations to earth temp and winters.


----------



## tls22

scottL;577547 said:


> Latest tid bit on the wires.... No SunSpot activity. This hasn't happened for years now. If it continues it should make for a more intense winter. The wire also noted other times in history when sunspots simply died out ... they were related to the periods we read about in the paper as the mini-ice ages, next ice age, etc. Apparently this activity has some correlations to earth temp and winters.


Bring the ice age....im ready!:redbounce


----------



## gkm

ice age 2000 bring it on .....we are ready for the white stuff!payup


----------



## dieselpusher

whats it lookin like for jersey?


----------



## tls22

newplower;577750 said:


> whats it lookin like for jersey?


The sun spots are gone....get ready for snow! I think we should back out of this area, this is a thread that actually gets snow. Lets creep out quietly so we don't disturb them!


----------



## fordplowkid

im guessing milwaukee wi will have the same weather i hope so. last winter was great


----------



## elite1msmith

tls22;577569 said:


> Bring the ice age....im ready!:redbounce


Tim , if the salt suppliers arnt ready , i dont think you , or me are either....


----------



## tls22

elite1msmith;580328 said:


> Tim , if the salt suppliers arnt ready , i dont think you , or me are either....


We are on the east coast...no worries about salt on my end!


----------



## elite1msmith

tls22;580374 said:


> We are on the east coast...no worries about salt on my end!


well lay-dee-da-


----------



## NoFearDeere

tls22;580374 said:


> We are on the east coast...no worries about salt on my end!


Blah, blah, blah...Actually i'm ok on salt too. Already have it ordered.


----------



## stroker79

With the recent additions to the forum I have made a social group for us N IL guys.

The link is here

http://www.plowsite.com/group.php?groupid=3


----------



## scottL

Stroker79 ... great idea. Might be useful for popping those  notices OR requests for help this winter.


----------



## 3311

NoFearDeere;580748 said:


> Blah, blah, blah...Actually i'm ok on salt too. Already have it ordered.


I think you will see salt tighten around December


----------



## NoFearDeere

snow and ice inc;604098 said:


> I think you will see salt tighten around December


Yeah, im starting with 2 semi loads and got a local supply if I should need it to get me by. Have 3 semi loads that will be ready for delivery the first week of January if I need it.


----------



## erkoehler

I'm guessing we will see a plowable event by Nov. 20


----------



## dfdsuperduty

i hope not i still have a lot of work to get done by then maybe the 1st of december would be nice


----------



## snowman79

yea, we have a couple laast minute silt fencing jobs we have to get accomplished in November, along with pulling the plows and push boxes, salters out of storage.


----------



## stroker79

well Im pretty sure we will see flakes before november. not sticking but flakes none the less. A little birdie told me this today!


----------



## erkoehler

stroker79;604474 said:


> well Im pretty sure we will see flakes before november. not sticking but flakes none the less. A little birdie told me this today!


I think I may have talked to the same birdie!:redbounce


----------



## snowman79

when do you think we will be seeing these flakes...last week of October?


----------



## tls22

How many threads do you guys need?


----------



## NoFearDeere

tls22;604573 said:


> How many threads do you guys need?


Couple....


----------



## erkoehler

tls22;604573 said:


> How many threads do you guys need?


jealous?


----------



## Mark13

tls22;604573 said:


> How many threads do you guys need?


You have to be from this area to realize how great we are, one thread cannot contain our full potential for greatness.


----------



## tls22

Mark13;604873 said:


> You have to be from this area to realize how great we are, one thread cannot contain our full potential for greatness.


Lol...just hope for a better mechanical winter buddy!:waving:


----------



## Mark13

tls22;605512 said:


> Lol...just hope for a better mechanical winter buddy!:waving:


Ya, I'm slightly more prepared this winter already. I'm looking forward to the snow instead of looking at the forcast, seeing snow then starting to panic.


----------



## erkoehler

Mark13;605710 said:


> Ya, I'm slightly more prepared this winter already. I'm looking forward to the snow instead of looking at the forcast, seeing snow then starting to panic.


Are you going to just be doing the couple drives again, or are you looking for a sub job?


----------



## NorthernSvc's

once all of my contracts are signed then give me 2 weeks to get ready then it can snow, so maybe... middle of november for sticking snow( wishful thinking), but seriously anyone else having problems with PM companies taking forever this year to make up their damn minds? ive been hustling the same 6 co. for 3months now, and the keep saying they haven't made a decision yet, the suspense is killing me.


----------



## erkoehler

I have talked w/ a few different companies, and ALL of them seem to be delaying responses and stacking up the bids before making a decision.


----------



## Mark13

erkoehler;605714 said:


> Are you going to just be doing the couple drives again, or are you looking for a sub job?


I do a few driveways for the family the I sub out with another guy.


----------



## 3311

contracts are trickeling in. whats the deal this year ? big Tom says lower 20's on sunday night !


----------



## erkoehler

Waiting on snow 

Picking up new boss plow on FRIDAY!!!!


----------



## snowman79

just picked up the new Western plow yesterday, going to get the other four plows out of storage along with push boxes tomorrow early afternoon. Suppose to be cold and windy tomorrow night


----------



## snowstroker

I'ts pretty cold and windy out there tonight, I wouldn't doubt it if we see some snow before the end of this month, nothing to plow but hey its still snow!


----------



## erkoehler

We were outside winterizing the last of our boats today, and there were a few flakes flying around this evening.

Sleet/Freezing rain too


----------



## NorthernSvc's

get that ground nice and cold!!! so we get some sticking snow earlier


----------



## stroker79

our private weather forcaster was dead on! He said we will see snow before november and look at the radar!

On that note, he said 2 plowable events in Nov!


----------



## erkoehler

I am ready to see some flakes 

Hopefully everything pans out and we get 2+ plowable events in November


----------



## NoFearDeere

We still have mowing, leaves, and retaining walls to finish!


----------



## snowman79

we got snow flyin in Marengo right now


----------



## Mark13

snowman79;615983 said:


> we got snow flyin in Marengo right now


Snow was flying earlier today and is again in Woodstock. And my friend has decided to take his plow apart and sandblast it to repaint it.


----------



## weeman97

my plow dont go on till nov 5th so after that let the snow fly!


----------



## snowman79

its kind of ironic because today we were loading our gooseneck up with all four plows and push boxes and as we were doing that the sky got dark and it started snowing...ha ha, it was nice to see that white stuff flyin again...hopefully november brings 2 or 3+ plowable events...im really looking forward to gettin out there...but we do have a lot of work to do before we do get a lot of snow.


----------



## erkoehler

Towing my enclosed 4 place trailer yesterday driving down the road the power steering went out! Makes it REALLY hard to turn 

As I approached the next intersection, I pushed the brake pedal to begin to slow and it went STRAIGHT to the FLOOR!!!! NO BRAKES!!!!!!!!! Had to immediately drop the truck down in to low gear and then use the emergency brake to stop!

Had to have the truck towed back to the dealer, and they will be getting an ear full tomorrow AM.

I just bought the truck 15 days ago and have had it in the shop 3 times now for misc. issues.


----------



## stroker79

I hope your not the new Mark13!!!!!

It sounds like its a diesel, what truck did you get?

I had that happen 2 times to me last week in my chevy, thats what happens when a diesel engine looses its belt!


----------



## stroker79

I see flakes here too.

I really would be happy to not see snow snow until Nov 14th or so. I have lots of work to do. Looks like it should be warming up a bit later this week thankfully!


----------



## Mark13

stroker79;616156 said:


> I hope your not the new Mark13!!!!!


Word, don't be me, it's not fun.


----------



## erkoehler

It is a 2001 Chevy 2500hd 6.0L gas motor.


Just talked w/ one of my buddies who is a Chevy mechanic, and he thinks it is a broken shaft in the power steering pump. We will know for sure tomorrow AM!


----------



## tls22

stroker79;616159 said:


> I see flakes here too.
> 
> I really would be happy to not see snow snow until Nov 14th or so. I have lots of work to do. Looks like it should be warming up a bit later this week thankfully!


Thats cool you saw snow Doug! You still have time for work, 60's by the end of the week!


----------



## scottL

Nov 17th. Plow On.


----------



## stroker79

scottL;616270 said:


> Nov 17th. Plow On.


EXACTLY, that way I can party all weekend that the lawncare season is over and that I just lost all my steady income!


----------



## Bporter

snow was a flying last night down here in Bourbonnais...


----------



## NoFearDeere

Snow is flying here now in Freeport, IL.


----------



## snowman79

with the snow teasin us i was wondering what yall of heard for a prediction on the month of october...looks like its going to start out kind of warm...what does the rest of the month look like ?


----------



## erkoehler

Snowing again just a few minutes ago in Prairie Grove, IL


----------



## stroker79

It snowed pretty hard in Lake in the Hills earlier today. Pretty wierd raking leaves in the snow!

Im not ready for this! Thankfully its warming up later this week. We are supposed to get 2 events in Nov. so who knows, hopefully they are late in Nov.


----------



## WilliamOak

It was coming down pretty good here for about 15 min, felt wierd mowing during that lol.


----------



## Mark13

Snowed pretty good at MCC northwest of Crystal Lake around 3.


----------



## T-MAN

Any one see a Tom Skilling 08/09 winter weather forecast ?
I am hearing conflicting reports now. Murray and Trettle ( I did not see the report) and one other paid service said average precip to below average, with average temps ???? Anyone confirm this ?
I was hoping to see a Skilling report, but could not find one on WGN's website.


----------



## Vaughn Schultz

T-MAN;617468 said:


> Any one see a Tom Skilling 08/09 winter weather forecast ?
> I am hearing conflicting reports now. Murray and Trettle ( I did not see the report) and one other paid service said average precip to below average, with average temps ???? Anyone confirm this ?
> I was hoping to see a Skilling report, but could not find one on WGN's website.


http://blogs.trb.com/news/weather/weblog/wgnweather/2008/10/chicagos_winter_weather_outloo.html

is this what you were looking for?


----------



## scottL

Vaughn Schultz;617672 said:


> http://blogs.trb.com/news/weather/weblog/wgnweather/2008/10/chicagos_winter_weather_outloo.html
> 
> is this what you were looking for?


The Skillet-head basis his wording off of the gov info. He rarely takes a stand and interrupts the data before his nose. They sure got the hurricanes right this season


----------



## Snowplow24

*Snow plow inquiries*

Does anyone know any good snow plow contractors?


----------



## stroker79

I do but I dont think we need anymore. go to www.valleyenterprisesinc.com , grab the # off thier site and talk to Mike. Tell him Doug sent you.


----------



## Hambrick Co. II

*Company to Provide Salting*

Is there any one interested in making some extra money this winter by salting a lot in the Orland Park area. I salted the lot last year with 5 bags of rock salt and one bag cal-chloride (for side walks) each event. I don't have a place to store the salt this year so that is why I am asking. The lot is an apartment building lot and the entire job only takes about 10 minutes to salt the lot and the walks. I posted in this section since mostly everyone is local to this area. PM me if you interested. The pay is very good. Thanks


----------



## erkoehler

stroker79;618370 said:


> I do but I dont think we need anymore. go to www.valleyenterprisesinc.com , grab the # off thier site and talk to Mike. Tell him Doug sent you.


Your giving away all the work man  just kidding......

Can't wait for it to SNOW!!!!


----------



## snowman79

snow in two weeks? what have you all heard.


----------



## erkoehler

Looks like a wet mess, I wish it was going to be colder so that we would see all snow. This is still pretty far out in the forecast, so HOPEFULLY it will change for the better


----------



## NoFearDeere

My personal thought is that we will see the first winter event around Thanksgiving, and that will be a small one. But atleast I got all the plows out yesterday and made sure everything works and we're in good shape. I need to grease everything yet and replace a turn signal bulb but thats it so let us get our cleanups done and then bring it on.


----------



## erkoehler

Worked on putting together the new Boss 8.2V tonight. Picked it up from Masterhitch in Waukegan, IL. They were really nice to work with, and gave me a great deal 

All the wiring is done, controller is hooked up, switches installed, and plow is built  All that is left is to install two bolts in the truckside mount and attach the hoses to the plow.

Should be 100% ready in the next few days which means it won't snow for awhile now!


----------



## stroker79

Nice!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## snowman79

how about this indian summer we are having....the last couple days have been really warm and pleasant. Its so strange to have this warm of weather in november....my parents told me of a year when they were younger that the same thing happened....November started really warm and strange and then end of the month and rest of the winter was a doozy with COLD temps and lots of snow...lets hope there right


----------



## scottL

...calm before the storm. So far it's lining up just like 78/79 for those who remember.

...also, should be an awesome driving season; http://www.dailyherald.com/story/?id=247965


----------



## tls22

scottL;624498 said:


> ...calm before the storm. So far it's lining up just like 78/79 for those who remember.
> 
> ...also, should be an awesome driving season; http://www.dailyherald.com/story/?id=247965


lol...buy my beer now scott:waving:


----------



## scottL

tls22;624678 said:


> lol...buy my beer now scott:waving:


I dunno ... I'm thinking you may want to get driving so, I can put you into a regular route. Can you swim through snow 

btw ... I do like my beer


----------



## snowman79

man...today felt like a summer day...it felt pretty nice..but was weird seeing ppl driving around with the one plow we just picked up yesterday on the truck.


----------



## 84deisel

weird is right .Tommorow I start hauling salt back to the yard.I dont usally do this until late december but this year is different.It's really gonna be strange hauling salt and having the a\c on in the truck


----------



## erkoehler

It really sucks to have just spent 5k on a plow and have it be 75 degrees the next day.


Any one else see the updated forecast for next week, no more snow


----------



## stroker79

Youll learn never to put ANY faith in a forcast more than 3-4 days out and even then your getting balsy. I know I learned that last year. No worries it will snow, just hope it waits until the month # 12


----------



## erkoehler

stroker79;625265 said:


> Youll learn never to put ANY faith in a forcast more than 3-4 days out and even then your getting balsy. I know I learned that last year. No worries it will snow, just hope it waits until the month # 12


I know better than to trust any forecast, but it is always nice to see it out there 

I am hoping for one early "shakedown" storm to make sure everything w/ truck/plow/etc is 100%.


----------



## Dodge Plow Pwr

*New Plow*

Ok, I too bit the bullet and bought a new plow for ME this year. I have been using a 12 year old uni on my truck via the adapter kit and what a pain. So now I havethe Ultra and LOVE IT!! Let it snow as I just signed a BIG contract for the year.payup


----------



## Mark13

It dun be snowin'


----------



## Donny O.

Mark13;627801 said:


> It dun be snowin'


yup started when I was about half done mulching leaves, but I kept going.


----------



## erkoehler

Saw my first flakes for the year 

I can't wait until we get some plowable snowpayup


----------



## scottL

erkoehler;628264 said:


> Saw my first flakes for the year
> 
> I can't wait until we get some plowable snowpayup


 Every time I go out driving around I always see flakes ... usually behind the wheel of the other cars


----------



## WilliamOak

look what I found this morning on top of the tarp covering the leaves in the back of my truck?
SNOW! and I have a cell phone picture to prove it.


----------



## Mark13

Colin, I'm pretty sure that's powdered sugar. We don't get snow around here.


----------



## erkoehler

We had ice on the boat covers this morning too


----------



## tls22

Mark13;630171 said:


> Colin, I'm pretty sure that's powdered sugar. We don't get snow around here.


Did you miss all 60 inches last winter? :waving:


----------



## WilliamOak

Mark, either it was snow or someone is playing some sick joke on me.


----------



## erkoehler

tls22;630205 said:


> Did you miss all 60 inches last winter? :waving:


He was in the garage working on his truck


----------



## tls22

erkoehler;630432 said:


> He was in the garage working on his truck


lol..thats great


----------



## Mark13

erkoehler;630432 said:


> He was in the garage working on his truck





tls22;630442 said:


> lol..thats great


The sad part is.... it's accurate. :realmad:

If I wasn't fixing cooling or electrical system problems my truck was at the body shop.


----------



## weeman97

new plow is on the truck....i'm ready for whatever mother nature and eric have to throw at me


----------



## tls22

What was skillet head talking about tonight? I heard very cold and snow next week!


----------



## stroker79

well he was definately right about VERY COLD!


----------



## erkoehler

I missed it......did he say it was time to make payup


----------



## ultimate plow

whatsup guys. My highspeed internet was down so i havent been on in a while. The new truck just got all outfitted with lights. Plow is scheduled to be mounted early next week. Its a 7.6 western poly plow . I would like to add wings but not sure you can with the polys


----------



## scottL

Yeah you can add wings. If given the choice switch to the 8' wide unless your in a jeep. The reason being is the 7.6 does not clear enough of a width for a full size truck.

There are two major systems plowing through starting this weekend coming up. Although skillet head is calling for cold and sleet the possibility of it being a notable snow event is with in reason. Still too many days away.


----------



## tls22

Scott on my weather board there was a topic saying skillet head was talking very cold and snow next week? Looks like a pattern change next weekpayup


----------



## scottL

tls22;631796 said:


> Scott on my weather board there was a topic saying skillet head was talking very cold and snow next week? Looks like a pattern change next weekpayup


Yup.... A decent chance of my 17th target :bluebounc

BTW --- is your avatar showing you plowing WATER?????????


----------



## snowman79

although im glad to hear about this chance of plowable events, we are no where ready for it. If it does snow we would be able to go out but it'd be hectic as none of our skids or loaders are in location as we are still using them on jobs. Plus we have a big job coming up that if it snows, we obviously wouldn't be able to do it. Other then that im ready to go. Im real excited. We just got a new truck and western plow this fall and have a pretty good fleet now.


----------



## dfdsuperduty

Does anyone know where I can get a new cap for the hydrolic fluid reservoir for a blizzard 760 went to change my fluid this year and when I took the plastic cover off the motor etc... It was gone probably lost it last season....


----------



## snowman79

contact a local blizzard dealer...i however dont know of one because all we have are westerns but im sure someone else will chime in. Maybe search ebay also


----------



## ultimate plow

scottL;631788 said:


> Yeah you can add wings. If given the choice switch to the 8' wide unless your in a jeep. The reason being is the 7.6 does not clear enough of a width for a full size truck.
> 
> There are two major systems plowing through starting this weekend coming up. Although skillet head is calling for cold and sleet the possibility of it being a notable snow event is with in reason. Still too many days away.


Well I have 2 uni mount 7.6 plows already, just sitting. One steel one poly. The poly one is in much nicer shape. I would like to get a brand new one for my truck but the $ isnt there. Anybody around here have the poly board with prowings?


----------



## stroker79

Adams Enterprises in McHenry is a Blizzard dealer, you can try them.


----------



## stroker79

There is snowcones coming from the sky! just need the flavorings!

Looks like ill be having to dig my plow out this weekend. Ugh, I have more work to do than I care for. Well, I guess if I can get a solid week in Ill be all done with the season. Weeeell Seeeee!


----------



## ultimate plow

doug, did you get another diesel?


----------



## stroker79

Yeah I bought one of my Dads trucks. Dale (Yamaguy) is going to use it this season for plowing though since I can only drive one at a time, LOL. Looks like we are tied for trucks now, LOL J/K


----------



## tls22

scottL;631859 said:


> Yup.... A decent chance of my 17th target :bluebounc
> 
> BTW --- is your avatar showing you plowing WATER?????????


Yeah scott should be a fun start to winter.

That pic is of a plow pushing slush/water, its not me. I put it up there because thats what we push in jersey, we dont get snow!:crying:


----------



## WilliamOak

Sure as h*ll felt cold enough to snow today!


----------



## snowman79

i heard next week only highs in the 30s? i would think any precip we get would have a good chance of being snow


----------



## scottL

snowman79;634350 said:


> i heard next week only highs in the 30s? i would think any precip we get would have a good chance of being snow


Ground temp is different than middle and upper air. The ground temp is a good indicator of misery, and the ground being able to sustain snow and ice. The middle and upper air at the 5400 mark determine the actual snow/rain line. Right now the predictive models do show that we should be within the snow area.


----------



## scottL

Tonight (Thursday) 11/13/08 8M - Drink & Meet in Carol Stream.

Village Tavern - 291 S. Schmale Road, Carol Stream, IL ( This is South of 64 by 1/2 mile and next to E St. Charles Rd. )


----------



## snowman79

scott do you have an idea on when these snow events might happen? And is there any chance of any of it being plowable. I wouldn't think due to soil and pavement temps being pretty warm still. But if we get a couple consecutive nights and day below or at feezing then maybe....


----------



## tls22

snowman79;634455 said:


> . But if we get a couple consecutive nights and day below or at feezing then maybe....


That would do the trick, but rember it is mid November! Highs in the upper 30 and low 40 dont help that much.


----------



## scottL

snowman79;634455 said:


> scott do you have an idea on when these snow events might happen? And is there any chance of any of it being plowable. I wouldn't think due to soil and pavement temps being pretty warm still. But if we get a couple consecutive nights and day below or at feezing then maybe....


Honestly ... It might be a stretch right at the moment. Newest data doesn't come out until noonish. The bulge in the upper air dome is definitely wrapping around the globe. This is strong indicator of a change to snow for the US. If you find a time lapse of the globe you'll see how strong of a change that could happen her as the global jet stream is very strong right now.


----------



## scottL

bump, bump



*Tonight* (Thursday) 11/13/08 8M - Drink & Meet in Carol Stream.

Village Tavern - 291 S. Schmale Road, Carol Stream, IL ( This is South of 64 by 1/2 mile and next to E St. Charles Rd. )


----------



## Snowplow24

I'm looking to see if anyone services the Dekalb area. I have a property that needs to be serviced for the the winter. Any thoughts?


----------



## scottL

Snowplow24;635580 said:


> I'm looking to see if anyone services the Dekalb area. I have a property that needs to be serviced for the the winter. Any thoughts?


Try to re-post under the Employment or Networking sections. You may find a better audience.


----------



## stroker79

Anyone getting any of this snow right now?


----------



## NoFearDeere

stroker79;638257 said:


> Anyone getting any of this snow right now?


We are here...aint sticking but oh well


----------



## stroker79

Hey Scott, anyone go to your meet?


----------



## erkoehler

stroker79;638257 said:


> Anyone getting any of this snow right now?


Nice snow shower here 

Just talked w/ a buddy up in Mchenry, it has been snowing there for about 45 minutes.


----------



## stroker79

You sure its a snow shower and not flurries. I just see some big fat flurries here. We are practically next door neighboors.

BTW, wheres the pics of your plow??


----------



## erkoehler

stroker79;638290 said:


> You sure its a snow shower and not flurries. I just see some big fat flurries here. We are practically next door neighboors.
> 
> BTW, wheres the pics of your plow??


Maybe flurries....we'll see how long it lasts!:salute:

Pics of the plow.......I'll go find one!


----------



## snowman79

we have light snow falling in Marengo....


----------



## erkoehler

Here is one from a few days ago at work....


----------



## erkoehler

Just noticed, the outside edges seems to be in the air, and that is level ground......how do I adjust that?


----------



## tls22

Did you find sum1 to work for yet? Winter is coming fast!


----------



## stroker79

erkoehler;638310 said:


> Just noticed, the outside edges seems to be in the air, and that is level ground......how do I adjust that?


NICE!

Once you start moving foward the plow will level out. You might want to check to see if it is 15.5" from the ground to the center of hole on the truckside mount. if it is, you are fine.


----------



## erkoehler

I believe I am going to be working as a sub for a member of this site. Should have more details next week


----------



## erkoehler

stroker79;638335 said:


> NICE!
> 
> Once you start moving foward the plow will level out. You might want to check to see if it is 15.5" from the ground to the center of hole on the truckside mount. if it is, you are fine.


I believe it is within a 1/2 inch of those specs......I will double check tomorrow.


----------



## stroker79

I dont think a half inch will matter too much. I think there is some tolerance allowed. Im sure youll be fine. try putting it in that position and drive forward a foot or so, im sure it will level out.


----------



## scottL

stroker79;638286 said:


> Hey Scott, anyone go to your meet?


Just two others. Not surprised with such a last minute. Won't do that bar location again. The cops stalk the area. Good fun otherwise.


----------



## stroker79

Who went? I was thinking of going but I didnt see it util I got home from work and I didnt feel like heading back out again.


----------



## erkoehler

Doug, you should have come out..........


----------



## erkoehler

stroker79;638384 said:


> Who went? I was thinking of going but I didnt see it util I got home from work and I didnt feel like heading back out again.


George and myself.


----------



## stroker79

Nice!

The snow is starting to stick!


----------



## ultimate plow

its flurries right now. but there was a nice snow shower for about an hour or two.


----------



## scottL

Ok I know you guys like weather and snow 

So here are two maps you may get a long term kick out of. The map with the ton of wavy lines has one thicker black line. It shows the edge of snow and rain, inner being snow and ice. There is a large bunch up in this system which has been over europe for some time. If the jet stream and some system in the south Atlantic buckle as expected we will be in for a long haul.

The second map shows the most current snow/ice areas. In the us we are gaining traction and the ice shelf has been growing by more than double in size. Haven't seen that in years. All this kind of points out is potential at this time. Still local issues like lake temperature are big factors.


----------



## ultimate plow

interesting


----------



## WilliamOak

was sticking on the truck and mulch/grass but no asphalt...


----------



## snowman79

scott...what do you mean by a long haul...if all that happens what can be expected? Also do you see a stickin snow before thanksgiving?


----------



## Vaughn Schultz

small get together (bon fire) tonight at my shop to celebrate the first snow (if you can call it that) 

Were in Naperville IL call if you want 630-201-6137


----------



## scottL

As for the weather and long haul. It's kind of hard to say. I have limited data and can only extrapolate to a certain level. This global view data is kind of new - I usually use another model system which has a 4 day lead and is what I used a lot for the last few years. The problem with models is that at these seasonal change points they tend to change rapidly. Hard to put a lot of money on them as little influences like the lake and eastern lows will cause these models to flip out.

I also mis typed when I said Atlantic ... I meant Pacific ocean. The over all data just shows that the snow and ice are much earlier and strong than in the past dozen years from what I have seen. The winters usually go with this somewhat moving oblong bulge which is right now on europe and has been steadily moving around to us. It's reasonably expansive so, it would seem once it does fully approach us rather than sending these little systems it will take 1-2 months to adjust again. That is why I felt it would be a long haul rather than little waves of systems. But, once again some of this data is very new to me.

Until then we will probably get a sneak warm up and cool down cycles. Frustrating.


----------



## Dodge Plow Pwr

Vaughn Schultz;638637 said:


> small get together (bon fire) tonight at my shop to celebrate the first snow (if you can call it that)
> 
> Were in Naperville IL call if you want 630-201-6137


Sorry Vaughn I just saw this today... Always my luck a day late and the part is over...:angry:


----------



## Vaughn Schultz

What the hell is going on its snowing like mad here!!!!


----------



## erkoehler

Here too, our grass is white......


----------



## stroker79

Yeah that was fun, nice heavy snowfall!


----------



## erkoehler

over now


----------



## erkoehler

Northwest Indiana could see a foot or more by tomorrow morning according to ABC 7 weather.

Anybody want to go for a drive?


----------



## stroker79

Ha yeah and fuel is cheaper there too, LOL.

Make some good money on resis!


----------



## scottL

stroker79;639647 said:


> Ha yeah and fuel is cheaper there too, LOL.
> 
> Make some good money on resis!


If your knocking on doors, se me plowe la car vae


----------



## NorthernSvc's

what a tease, it was like a blizzard by me for 10 minutes, all melted of course. now watch it's gonna warm up again.


----------



## Bporter

snowed down here for a few while got a nice dusting on the cars and grass surprised the grass is still white. But none on the ground soon I hope.


----------



## stroker79

Holy crap! sometime in the last few hours it had snow and coverd the roads!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Snow is here snow is here, batten down the hatches!! mount the plows! its time!!!


----------



## tls22

stroker79;639948 said:


> Holy crap! sometime in the last few hours it had snow and coverd the roads!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Snow is here snow is here, batten down the hatches!! mount the plows! its time!!!


Get your plow ready first!:waving:


----------



## snowman79

yea it was weird working today every so often it would snow like mad....weird seeding grass while the fill dirt we just put down was white. On the way back to the shop it was snowing like a blizzard.. it was awesome...except i got stuck behind some guy that freaked out and decided to do 20 under the speed limit...ugh newbs...


----------



## scottL

I drove past the new Costco in St. Charles .... They were laying down salt. Dude, what a contract that must be


----------



## erkoehler

stroker79;639948 said:


> Holy crap! sometime in the last few hours it had snow and coverd the roads!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Snow is here snow is here, batten down the hatches!! mount the plows! its time!!!


Did you get your plow out of storage yet?


----------



## erkoehler

Double post.....server too slow/busy!


----------



## tls22

scottL;640001 said:


> I drove past the new Costco in St. Charles .... They were laying down salt. Dude, what a contract that must be


I kno the guy who does the costco near my house, says its zero tolerance! Alot of slips and falls in and out of the place. They dump a ton of salt, and get so close to the building the salt skips into the building by the open doors!


----------



## stroker79

Ok lets try this again, stupid busy server.

Anyway, the plow is still in storage. Ill get it out on Thursday when I put the trailer in storage.


----------



## erkoehler

What do you guys think of the forecast for next weekend......still kind of far out to say


----------



## stroker79

ill wait until the snow falls but from what I hear, there will be something!


----------



## Mark13

stroker79;639948 said:


> Holy crap! sometime in the last few hours it had snow and coverd the roads!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Snow is here snow is here, batten down the hatches!! mount the plows! its time!!!


The roads were white on my way to class tonight. The farm and fleet parking lot here in woodstock had a nice dusting covering the whole thing. Heck, I even found ice to slip on while walking to my truck after class.


----------



## stroker79

Hey Mark, I meant to tell you, I drove by your friends harvesting stuff the other week. was it a nelson and rose farm?


----------



## erkoehler

Mark, hows the truck running? Feeling any break downs in the near future?


----------



## Mark13

stroker79;640105 said:


> Hey Mark, I meant to tell you, I drove by your friends harvesting stuff the other week. was it a nelson and rose farm?


Ya, Colin said something about it. I think they were up there somewhere. They have a bunch of fields up there spread out from rose farm to lamb, raycraft, thayer, johnson, mccauley,alden,etc. 


erkoehler;640134 said:


> Mark, hows the truck running? Feeling any break downs in the near future?


It's going good so far. Not feeling anything at the moment. I need to fix my trans cooler lines though for the 4th time before I have a bar-b-qued truck though. Trans fluid dripping about 2" from the exhaust is not good. I need to weld the braces on my frame behind my upper control arms, crank my tbars, wire up my other plow light and I'm off and running.

Edit, forgot I need to setup a plowing playlist on my ipod,then I'm ready.


----------



## erkoehler

Mark13;640145 said:


> Ya, Colin said something about it. I think they were up there somewhere. They have a bunch of fields up there spread out from rose farm to lamb, raycraft, thayer, johnson, mccauley,alden,etc.
> 
> It's going good so far. Not feeling anything at the moment. I need to fix my trans cooler lines though for the 4th time before I have a bar-b-qued truck though. Trans fluid dripping about 2" from the exhaust is not good. I need to weld the braces on my frame behind my upper control arms, crank my tbars, wire up my other plow light and I'm off and running.
> 
> Edit, forgot I need to setup a plowing playlist on my ipod,then I'm ready.


Is that all


----------



## Mark13

erkoehler;640172 said:


> Is that all


Ya, shorter then my list last year. Which included rewiring my plow, half my truck, and a ton of other stuff for my truck.


----------



## NoFearDeere

Mark you need to invest in a new truck....


----------



## Mark13

NoFearDeere;640489 said:


> Mark you need to invest in a new truck....


Its been a passing thought, not set on the idea yet. Eventually I'll have enough new parts in this truck it will be new again.


----------



## snowman79

ha ha...Mark...my jeep wrangler is like that...i try to put as least amount of money into it because im aiming to get a truck next year....either a red or black F-250/350 extended cab short box Powerstroke...or the same thing but a dodge and cummins...


----------



## erkoehler

A black F250/Silverado 2500hd w/ a diesel and crew cab will be my next truck 


Right now though, I am liking that gas is $2.09 a gallon.


----------



## stroker79

And im liking my 18mpgs! LOL

J/K


----------



## Mark13

I average about 12mpg, $29-30 fill ups arn't to bad right now. Next truck will either be a dmax, cummins, or a transplanted cummins in a chevy. Unless obama kills the low gas prices and fuel is outrageous, then I'm using a shovel.


----------



## erkoehler

I can't believe where we are at w/ these gas prices........I'm not going to be the one complaining though.


I want to see .99 cents a gallon


----------



## Mark13

erkoehler;641423 said:


> I can't believe where we are at w/ these gas prices........I'm not going to be the one complaining though.
> 
> I want to see .99 cents a gallon


I wanna see them paying me.

I'm sure the low gas prices are helping boat sales a bit. I'm sure those x80s and xstars gotta be thirsty.


----------



## erkoehler

When your spending 125,000+ dollars on a X80 and 80,000+ on an xstar you don't care what the fuel price is. Ok, you may care but trust me, it doesn't matter in the end!

Right now the economy is hurting more than fuel prices (when they were high).


----------



## Mark13

erkoehler;641458 said:


> When your spending 125,000+ dollars on a X80 and 80,000+ on an xstar you don't care what the fuel price is. Ok, you may care but trust me, it doesn't matter in the end!
> 
> Right now the economy is hurting more than fuel prices (when they were high).


Wowzers I didn't know the 80s were that much. Probably why I don't see to many if any at all around here. $130k for a boat, wow. My dad's bought rental houses at just under half that. lol. Do you guys have one in the showroom or is stuff that high in price special order/custom built per order?


----------



## erkoehler

Mark13;641470 said:


> Wowzers I didn't know the 80s were that much. Probably why I don't see to many if any at all around here. $130k for a boat, wow. My dad's bought rental houses at just under half that. lol. Do you guys have one in the showroom or is stuff that high in price special order/custom built per order?


We don't have an X80 instock right now, we sold our 2008 in late June. We do stock X-stars, X-45s, and most other models are ALWAYS instock. The only boat we don't have is a CSX 265.

On the chain/river up here there are 2 x-80's. There is also one on lake Michigan downtown and one in lake geneva.

Other than that, I don't know of any others that are local or in IL/S. WI.


----------



## Mark13

erkoehler;641485 said:


> We don't have an X80 instock right now, we sold our 2008 in late June. We do stock X-stars, X-45s, and most other models are ALWAYS instock. The only boat we don't have is a CSX 265.
> 
> On the chain/river up here there are 2 x-80's. There is also one on lake Michigan downtown and one in lake geneva.
> 
> Other than that, I don't know of any others that are local or in IL/S. WI.


I shoulda known LG had one. Some pretty large amount of money up in that town. I can't even imagine how an 80 would compare to our friends prostar 197.

What's a CSX? Saltwater model?


----------



## erkoehler

CSX=*C*ross *S*ports *E*xtreme

Comes in either a CSX 220-22' or CSX 265-26.5' model. 220 has a single engine and 265model has twins. Both boats are center consoles.

Here is a picture of a 2008 CSX 220


----------



## stroker79

Hello everyone!

And Welcome to the new BoatSite! LOL J/K


----------



## erkoehler

stroker79;641527 said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> And Welcome to the new BoatSite! LOL J/K


Maybe next spring we'll setup a plowsite.com demo!

We have to keep ourselves entertained while we wait for snow!


----------



## WilliamOak

you've got my attention now lol.


----------



## stroker79

HMMM you got mine too!

I know very little about boats but know what I want.

I want about 16-20 footer open bow putz around boat that you can ski off. 

If they wernet so expensive and even more to maintain/store/fuel/transport and so on id have one long ago!


Now look, you sucked me into the boatsite!


----------



## erkoehler

Oakwood Land.;641533 said:


> you've got my attention now lol.


About the demo, or the boats? I am serious about the demo if you guys want......The x45 is an awesome boat for the chainpayup


----------



## erkoehler

ok, ok, ok.......sales pitch over!


----------



## stroker79

I got my swimsuit ready!!!


----------



## Mark13

erkoehler;641541 said:


> About the demo, or the boats? I am serious about the demo if you guys want......The x45 is an awesome boat for the chainpayup


I'm up for fun. I'll see if I can drag my buddy along with his familys two sea doo 3d's for some more fun.


----------



## stroker79

That one you posted is perfect minus all that truss!


----------



## erkoehler

I think I figured out the rolling billboard in my signature!


----------



## erkoehler

stroker79;641545 said:


> That one you posted is perfect minus all that truss!


That would be a tower........and ALL except 1 of our new boat sales this year included this option.

Wakeboarding is where it is at these days, towers/towerspeakers/ballast systems/etc. makes MasterCraft the best out there!


----------



## erkoehler

stroker79;641543 said:


> I got my swimsuit ready!!!


Don't forget your board!


----------



## Mark13

stroker79;641545 said:


> That one you posted is perfect minus all that truss!





erkoehler;641549 said:


> That would be a tower........and ALL except 1 of our new boat sales this year included this option.
> 
> Wakeboarding is where it is at these days, towers/towerspeakers/ballast systems/etc. makes MasterCraft the best out there!


Our friends prostar doesn't have a tower and the speaker system sucks. I think they have had water in them one to many times.lol.


----------



## WilliamOak

lol, add another member to boatsite! Ive never tried wakeboarding or waterskiing. I do snowboard though, cant be that much different right?


----------



## Mark13

Oakwood Land.;641553 said:


> lol, add another member to boatsite! Ive never tried wakeboarding or waterskiing. I do snowboard though, cant be that much different right?


Snowboarding is gay, freeskiing is where its at. wesport


----------



## erkoehler

Oakwood Land.;641553 said:


> lol, add another member to boatsite! Ive never tried wakeboarding or waterskiing. I do snowboard though, cant be that much different right?


Its easy to get out there and ride....the tricks, well I can't even do many of those!

I prefer to barefoot over wakeboard, but us barefooters are a small percentage of the whole picture.


----------



## WilliamOak

mark, I am going to have to dissagree with you. I have not been snowboarding in the back country but I am sure boarding powder is better than skiing it. Plus we are responsible if something goes wrong, no safety features on bindings unlike you skii folk.


----------



## stroker79

And we shift now into skivssnowboardsite!!!

Anyway, ok so its a tower, ill remember that. I mostly just want to drive around and party, pull a tube here and there, LOL

How much do those X45s go for? how about a 10 year old one? LOL


----------



## Mark13

Oakwood Land.;641562 said:


> mark, I am going to have to dissagree with you. I have not been snowboarding in the back country but I am sure boarding powder is better than skiing it. Plus we are responsible if something goes wrong, no safety features on bindings unlike you skii folk.


Skiing in the backcountry rocks. 3-4ft of powder is like heaven. And my bindings never prerelease. If you get good quality bindings that are setup right they won't release unless there is really a need for them to and when they do your usually on the ground anyway. They arn't the reason you ended up on the ground.


----------



## erkoehler

X45 just came out in 2006.....you might be able to pick one up for around 60k.

New they are anywhere from low 80's to 100k.


----------



## WilliamOak

I am so used to hard pack... Idk what i'd do if i got on 4ft of powder. You got me goin now d*mnit!

Anyways... so I hear that it snows in chicago sometimes... could that be the reason we are all on here?


----------



## stroker79

erkoehler;641582 said:


> X45 just came out in 2006.....you might be able to pick one up for around 60k.
> 
> New they are anywhere from low 80's to 100k.


:crying:

Yeah that wont be happening for a looooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooong time


----------



## WilliamOak

I hope nobody pulls up this thread tonight looking for updates on the chances of snow around here lol.


----------



## erkoehler

Oakwood Land.;641584 said:


> I am so used to hard pack... Idk what i'd do if i got on 4ft of powder. You got me goin now d*mnit!
> 
> Anyways... *so I hear that it snows in chicago sometimes... could that be the reason we are all on here*?


_*WHEN?*_

:redbouncepurplebou:yow!::bluebounc


----------



## WilliamOak

*SOMETIMES*

and because that isnt enough text to post a response i have added this.


----------



## weeman97

erkoehler,
do you know jason from the Board Shop in lake geneva?
do his x-series come from you? i rode behind a white and orange x-80 at demo days 2 years ago.
ps. i flippin heart X-series boats!


----------



## erkoehler

weeman97;641682 said:


> erkoehler,
> do you know jason from the Board Shop in lake geneva?
> do his x-series come from you? i rode behind a white and orange x-80 at demo days 2 years ago.
> ps. i flippin heart X-series boats!


I know of Jason, he will know our GM alot better than he knows me. He gets his boats from Summerset Marine in Delavan.


----------



## Dodge Plow Pwr

I ride Seadoo PWC's and there is a group riding the Illinois River in Morris the Saturday after Thanksgiving. Last year was snowing so hard we could hardly see... Good times, good friends, and a lot of beer afterwards to warm back up... In case you were wondering, Yes, we are crazy


----------



## Mark13

weeman97;641682 said:


> erkoehler,
> do you know jason from the Board Shop in lake geneva?
> do his x-series come from you? i rode behind a white and orange x-80 at demo days 2 years ago.
> ps. i flippin heart X-series boats!


Are you up there at [BS] much weeman? I'm up there once and a while for ski stuff since its really close to where I ski now that they moved. Keni the who used to own part of the buisness also was sometimes my science teachers sub at school.


----------



## weeman97

yes i know keni and jason fairly well. my buddy has a house on geneva. and we used to have jason take us out on the X-series when he had some free time. last i saw they had a bad ass blue pickle X-2


----------



## ultimate plow

well I dropped my boat off at r.a. adams yesterday to get the plow hooked up. Man was that place a mad house. And I decided to put a spreader on it so I brought the spreader with me to get mounted up too. I decided to put a spreader on it because then I dont have to worry about coming back to an account again with a diffrent truck. They may have my truck for 2-3 days because they have so many trucks to do. But we'll wait and see


----------



## erkoehler

ultimate plow;642076 said:


> well I dropped *my boat* off at r.a. adams yesterday to get the plow hooked up. Man was that place a mad house. And I decided to put a spreader on it so I brought the spreader with me to get mounted up too. I decided to put a spreader on it because then I dont have to worry about coming back to an account again with a diffrent truck. They may have my truck for 2-3 days because they have so many trucks to do. But we'll wait and see


I'm confused...........


----------



## ultimate plow

well you guys were talking about boats so i figured my truck would be a boat


----------



## erkoehler

So, anyone know contractors in NW Indiana that may need help with this upcoming event? They are calling for another 6-12 in the lake effect belt of Indiana!


----------



## erkoehler

I know it is a ways off, but weather.com shows partly cloudy on Saturday for Nov. 29, but accuweather.com shows windy with snow............How are two forecasts so different!!!!


----------



## stroker79

The best part is that they will both be wrong!


----------



## ultimate plow

hopefully my trucks done tomorrow.


----------



## scottL

erkoehler;644193 said:


> I know it is a ways off, but weather.com shows partly cloudy on Saturday for Nov. 29, but accuweather.com shows windy with snow............How are two forecasts so different!!!!


There are over 20 different weather models available not including in house creations. A fair number of voodoo doctors use a combination of data and a dart board. There are some models which are more likely to have a better average of accuracy but, it gets real complicated because of all the variables involved.

As the seasons change ( fall in to winter ) the models can flip in a few hours.  in the next two weeks the models will get better.


----------



## erkoehler

Hopefully your right, now both sites have eliminated all snow


----------



## erkoehler

Accuweather has 1.5 inches of snow sunday night and another inch on monday......hopefully we get more 


Mark, whats the status on the truck? Trying to see if I should bring the plow home with me tomorrow....


----------



## Mark13

erkoehler;646620 said:


> Accuweather has 1.5 inches of snow sunday night and another inch on monday......hopefully we get more
> 
> Mark, whats the status on the truck? Trying to see if I should bring the plow home with me tomorrow....


I just came in from putting 2 more reverse lights on my truck. And they work and so does my truck and plow.


----------



## WilliamOak

ussmileyflag^ then it wont snow. :yow!:


----------



## Mark13

Oakwood Land.;646633 said:


> ussmileyflag^ then it wont snow. :yow!:


Your probably right.:angry:


----------



## WilliamOak

how about you just let me come smash your passenger door in. we will get 12" then. lol


----------



## Mark13

Oakwood Land.;646640 said:


> how about you just let me come smash your passenger door in. we will get 12" then. lol


Good thing you picked that door. It needs to be replaced. It's got rust on the bottom edge and the curve of the door no longer matches the curve of the truck. The top and bottom of it don't line up flush with the truck body.


----------



## 3311

What did big Jim or Skillet Head say about the Sunday Monday forecast ???


----------



## scottL

The models are very wacky this transitional part of the year. However, this is what I've been seeing.....

The temp's today will rise as a small quick change in the jet stream occurs. This quick buckle will flip back and put us into the snow of the rain/snow line around Mon 2:am. The general system will develop rapidly starting around Sun 6m through the Tex pan handle. The front and changing jet stream will then allow it to rapidly spread/develop in hours. 

Mon 3:am we should see snow maybe sleet depending on the upper air temp's and that upper Il will be on the boarder of the snow/rain line around 88 north. 6:am - 9:am will be the most intense time period with the system gone by noon. Right now if we considered it all snow it would be 2-4" / I'm guessing 1-2". Also the temp's until Wed should not be nearly as high as the tv folks have been predicting I'd say at or below freezing.

( Longer term global maps are showing the sticking high in the pacific as weakening and moving, two large shifts in the moisture pattern will then be feeding systems coming to the us. So, what I'm seeing is a transition overall toward winter now )

With all this said .... The next model run may reflect something completely different either way.


----------



## AlwaysGreener

Looks like some snow tonight and into Monday...I'm not sure about plowing but definitely have to salt everything..All trucks are ready to move out...


----------



## snowman79

well lets all hope that the rain/snow line starts and farther south so we will get mostly if not all snow...and maybe get 3 inches.....


----------



## stroker79

Your welcome everyone! Its all cause I just got my plow out of storage yesterday and put the lawncare trailer in storage.

Now Im on my way up to slash Marks tires and we will be all set for a good snowfall!


----------



## erkoehler

stroker79;646888 said:


> Your welcome everyone! Its all cause I just got my plow out of storage yesterday and put the lawncare trailer in storage.
> 
> Now Im on my way up to slash Marks tires and we will be all set for a good snowfall!


Swing by my shop, I'll come with for that one.......It does benefit all of us


----------



## tls22

Looks like 1-3 if you guys get the burst of snow, def more likely n/w of the city! The storm itself is not bad at all, just going to come at a bad time. During the morning rush!:realmad:


----------



## ultimate plow

only reason if we get anything is because my truck is still at ra adams.


----------



## tls22

tls22;647037 said:


> Looks like 1-3 if you guys get the burst of snow, def more likely n/w of the city! The storm itself is not bad at all, just going to come at a bad time. During the morning rush!:realmad:


Just a bump so doug can see my thoughts!:waving:


----------



## tls22

Found this!


----------



## stroker79

Ack! I hope tha line moves south about 30 miles!!!!

Ultimate, I was surprised when you said that adams would have your truck done in 2-3 days. thier typical time frame is 2-3 weeks. They are probably the slowest shop around and they dont exactly do that great of work. GL though, I hope they finish your truck soon!


----------



## stroker79

Well in efforts to not get my hopes up, I personally think this storm will be a bust and I bet it will all be rain.

My plow is on but thats only cause I cant take it off because my garage is a disaster. Thats tomorrows project while its raining.......


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

Doug you have to have a more posative out look on these type of things.... Cleaning the garage is a plus but.... pushing snow or throwing salt would be a lot more fun that that...

Mike


----------



## snowman79

if we get anything worth plowing...were screwed...ha... one truck is in the shop, skidders aren't where they should be..one of them isnt put back togather yet, loader isn't in position, salter wont start, all we really have are three trucks.....which isn't goood.


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

That sounds like a big problem!!!! Where you located?


----------



## ultimate plow

stroker79;647318 said:


> Ack! I hope tha line moves south about 30 miles!!!!
> 
> Ultimate, I was surprised when you said that adams would have your truck done in 2-3 days. thier typical time frame is 2-3 weeks. They are probably the slowest shop around and they dont exactly do that great of work. GL though, I hope they finish your truck soon!


It was scheduled in on wed, when I got there they did say they were swamped. I thought they would have it for 2-3 days. Said they had 90 trucks ahead of mine. Anyway we'll see. Im happy with their plow installations as they did all my other trucks in the past. But as far as some other stuff, yea, there not the greatest.


----------



## stroker79

ultimate plow;647616 said:


> It was scheduled in on wed, when I got there they did say they were swamped. I thought they would have it for 2-3 days. Said they had 90 trucks ahead of mine. Anyway we'll see. Im happy with their plow installations as they did all my other trucks in the past. But as far as some other stuff, yea, there not the greatest.


That place makes ungodly amount of money, I am always astonished at what stuff pulls out of there all the time. and the place is a dump too for the most part. Am I jealous? absolutely! LOL but it still just amazes me how busy they always are.

My Dad knows the owner and even he has a hard time getting things done there. He had a new V bed salter installed last year and he had a few problems with it as soon as he left. He tried getting back in but it was going to be 1-2 weeks! Turns out they never adjusted the slack out of the conveyer chain, the bolts were barely threaded on and same with a few other adjustments. All they did was toss it in the bed, run the wires, fired it up and sent it out.

I have a bunch of other stories but Ill leave it that since it doesnt really mater, LOL.

I hope they do a top notch install for you, Maybe the plow installers are better than the other installers!


----------



## mklawnman

They are talking maybe a total of 3" but most areas up here 1-2" with the temps so close to freezing looks like a salting event, not much plowing. But work is work, we are about ready for now, have alot of little maintenance things to do yet before the big season starts major stuff is done. Getting my new plow truck tommorow sometime as well. 
We will see how accurate the weather people are.
Matt


----------



## WilliamOak

Adams isnt really my favorite place to be. I bought that weatherguard backrack from them and it seemed like I was wasting thier time because I wasnt buying $10k worth of equipment. They're definatley not the cheapest either.


----------



## scottL

I hate to see a shop bashed. I've ten years of excellent service from them. I haven't seen them in 2 years and I just had my salter installed a few weeks ago.

Yup ... I was surprised that the quality of the labor went down. I thought the closer shop - regional was bad... Adams has sure let himself slip a bit. 

Ok back to the snow!


----------



## erkoehler

Went up to our shop today, got the plow mounted up and ready to go! I hope we get something pushable for a shake down run


----------



## Mark13

erkoehler;647912 said:


> Went up to our shop today, got the plow mounted up and ready to go! I hope we get something pushable for a shake down run


My plow isn't on yet, heck I'm not even at home. I don't even know my route yet for subbing.


----------



## stroker79

erkoehler;647912 said:


> Went up to our shop today, got the plow mounted up and ready to go! I hope we get something pushable for a shake down run


Who did you end up working for?

Im ready to push the rain around tomorrow!


----------



## erkoehler

Mark13;647921 said:


> My plow isn't on yet, heck I'm not even at home. I don't even know my route yet for subbing.


Who are you working for?


----------



## NoFearDeere

We are ready...they changed the forecast for us a few minutes ago. Just a dusting or 0.5" for us...we'll see... We have leaf cleanups we can still do so doesnt matter to me!


----------



## erkoehler

stroker79;647925 said:


> Who did you end up working for?
> 
> Im ready to push the rain around tomorrow!


Elite.......


----------



## stroker79

NoFearDeere;647961 said:


> We are ready...they changed the forecast for us a few minutes ago. Just a dusting or 0.5" for us...we'll see... We have leaf cleanups we can still do so doesnt matter to me!


Well if you arent getting anything then we sure wont. You were in one of the best areas. Oh well, I didnt think we were gettin any anyway.



erkoehler;647964 said:


> Elite.......


Nice, should be some good times!


----------



## erkoehler

Now that everyone is pretty much ready......It won't snow!




We pulled a pontoon out of Island Lake tonight, it was completely frozen in to the ice! Probably 2-4" of ice on the lake already!


----------



## stroker79

Wow, thats crazy! I didnt think the lakes were that frozen already.

So you are going to have to drive to Naperville every storm?

You will have to take lots of vids with them!


----------



## Mark13

You should have a good time working for Eric. Have you seen the video Bryan (BNC) made 2 winters ago?


----------



## WilliamOak

I know I have mark!!!! probably an unhealthy amount of times.


----------



## erkoehler

Mark13;647979 said:


> You should have a good time working for Eric. Have you seen the video Bryan (BNC) made 2 winters ago?


Where is the video, do you have a link?


----------



## erkoehler

stroker79;647977 said:


> Wow, thats crazy! I didnt think the lakes were that frozen already.
> 
> *So you are going to have to drive to Naperville every storm?*
> 
> You will have to take lots of vids with them!


Yes, I just shoot right down Rt. 59.....takes under 30 minutes to get to his shop. It isn't bad at all, and I can hit my Grandfathers driveway on the way.


----------



## Mark13

erkoehler;647989 said:


> Where is the video, do you have a link?


I'll find it, give me a second.


----------



## erkoehler

stroker79;647977 said:


> *Wow, thats crazy! I didnt think the lakes were that frozen already.*
> So you are going to have to drive to Naperville every storm?
> 
> You will have to take lots of vids with them!


I REALLY wanted to bring a camera, but I think the owner would have been pissed! We had to bust up the ice by sliding the front of the pontoon on the the top of the ice and then jumping on the bow......we did this for about 15-20ft then put some plywood over her rock sea wall and dragged the boat across the rocks in to the front yard. We will have to pick it up tomorrow to get it winterized and do the shrinkwrap.


----------



## stroker79

Nice, that isnt bad at all. in a storm it might take an hour but that shouldnt be too bad. You could just head to the shop early and drink until it starts snowing, LOL


----------



## WilliamOak

Mark I kid you not I was just watching that video before you posted..


----------



## erkoehler

Mark, who are you working for this year?


----------



## erkoehler

stroker79;647995 said:


> Nice, that isnt bad at all. in a storm it might take an hour but that shouldnt be too bad. You could just head to the shop early and drink until it starts snowing, LOL


I don't drink

He said most guys hang out at the shop before storms, so maybe.....


----------



## Mark13

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=43768&highlight=video 
There is the video. The first link in there is the one.

I think there is always people over at his shop.


----------



## Vaughn Schultz

Mark13;648006 said:


> http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=43768&highlight=video
> There is the video. The first link in there is the one.
> 
> I think there is always people over at his shop.


Everyone is always welcome! my shop is always open if someone needs something, just let me know, I know my phone number is on this site.


----------



## erkoehler

That is a cool video, hopefully we'll all be doing lots of plowing this season


----------



## Mark13

erkoehler;648029 said:


> That is a cool video, hopefully we'll all be doing lots of plowing this season


I'm hoping to get in some good plowing this year also. Looks like my route is shorter this year though. My boss said about 1/2 as long as last years.


----------



## ZoomByU

erkoehler;647964 said:


> Elite.......


Did I miss something being off the last couple days?


----------



## Mark13

ZoomByU;648111 said:


> Did I miss something being off the last couple days?


I didn't know anything of it until tonight either. Unless your unsure who Elite is.


----------



## stroker79

just took a look at the radar!

Looks like its time to get some sleep.

I hope to be rudely awaken by my phone!


----------



## weeman97

erkoehler;648001 said:


> I don't drink
> 
> He said most guys hang out at the shop before storms, so maybe.....


its worth the drive to naperville. i make a the 20 minutes from palos heights. the shop is my 2nd home in the winter!wesport


----------



## Midwest BuildIt Inc

erkoehler;648029 said:


> That is a cool video, hopefully we'll all be doing lots of plowing this season


Well, eric didnt tell me you were on plowsite. i look forward to meeting you and plowing with you this season.

Troy, what are you still doing awake? shouldn't you be getting your beauty sleep...

Stroker, we should get together for some drinks. Hell, we should all get together for some drinks....


----------



## snowguys

i'm down for some drinks  just after this week im not ready for winter yet!!!!!


----------



## snowguys

how do you guys post a pic next to your name?


----------



## Mark13

snowguys;648170 said:


> how do you guys post a pic next to your name?


Like bryan's shortbus thing? or my picture of my dad and I?


----------



## snowguys

its the same thing but yea like the shortbus and the pic with you and your dad


----------



## Mark13

snowguys;648177 said:


> its the same thing but yea like the shortbus and the pic with you and your dad


Go to the user control pannel (user cp) in the little gray bar at the top. Its the Avatar. There's a link you click on somewhere which takes you to the page where you can set it up.


----------



## snowguys

Mark13;648180 said:


> Go to the user control pannel (user cp) in the little gray bar at the top. Its the Avatar. There's a link you click on somewhere which takes you to the page where you can set it up.


 thanks mark it keeps saying faild so i'll try again later


----------



## erkoehler

Freezing rain/sleet in Bloomingdale, IL right now.....seems like we are on the edge of it changing over!

Oh well, back to bed.....don't think I'll be doing any plowing today, but the phone is on in case!


----------



## erkoehler

It is snowing rather heavily right now, and the grass is almost all white!  

Back to bed for now..........


----------



## AlwaysGreener

erkoehler;648218 said:


> It is snowing rather heavily right now, and the grass is almost all white!
> 
> Back to bed for now..........


BACK TO BED???? I have 3 trucks out right now salting.. All my lots are ZT...Got to love it..


----------



## stroker79

Looks like we will know if we are plowing in about an hour. The grass is lightly coated but the roads are just wet.


----------



## NoFearDeere

I'm gonna send a truck out for salting for about an hour now. It's kinda that should ya/shouldn't ya point. I dont personally think its that bad but what the hey...


----------



## AlwaysGreener

NoFearDeere;648299 said:


> I'm gonna send a truck out for salting for about an hour now. It's kinda that should ya/shouldn't ya point. I dont personally think its that bad but what the hey...


Ya it's one of those calls..But we are the professionals..We are just doing all commercial sites and no residential. I sure don't want a call asking "where are YOU" I would rather have a call why did you come out?? Easier to handle..Plus it looks like we are on top of things and are ready to handle anything and everything...:salute:


----------



## snowman79

just got in from salting our commercial lots. All in all was a good little snow to get us back into the hang of things....for a while it was snowing pretty good. But with temps on the rise to near 40 most of this will be gone by tonight. Im ready for the next...and hopfully itll be plowable as all we did was send the salters out..didn't bother hooking the plows up.


----------



## erkoehler

AlwaysGreener;648226 said:


> BACK TO BED???? I have 3 trucks out right now salting.. All my lots are ZT...Got to love it..


I sub for a company, and they handle all the salting/de-icing.


----------



## NoFearDeere

Yeah, if nothing else it was nice to get out and spread a little bit and make a little cash.


----------



## WilliamOak

Nothing stayed around past 9am besides what was in the shade lol.


----------



## dfdsuperduty

we got a little bit of rain here in NW Indiana that was about it :crying:


----------



## Mark13

My lawn is still white.


----------



## stroker79

Well if your around laporte county get ready for 3-6 tonight.

I need to move........................


----------



## WilliamOak

Doug the second you move away we will be buried mark my words lol.


----------



## stroker79

well then get ready for some crappy winters!

As long as Marks truck is broken down, we will be all set.


----------



## WilliamOak

LOL. I say we set up a break mark's truck group. That way every time snow is in the forecast it's someone's turn to go out and breaks something, the name is pretty self explanitory.

just kiddin' mark.... or am I?


----------



## snowman79

thats easy...his house is right on my way from our shop to where most of our accounts are...i can always just swing in and mess with his truck. ha jk


----------



## stroker79

well then it sounds like your first up!


----------



## tls22

Just have the twp plow truck take him out, like last year!payup


----------



## WilliamOak

We can arrange for that.... Get his keys (or break in dosent matter), put the truck in Neutral and give her a little push towards the street as the twp truck is coming lol.


----------



## mklawnman

Just got in alittle while ago, must have stayed to the north of you guys, got about 2-3" little more than they predicted. Roads got wet by mid day and all melted on pavement. Ill send snow down your way sometime, so much for my last few leaf cleanups.
Matt


----------



## tls22

mklawnman;648926 said:


> Just got in alittle while ago, must have stayed to the north of you guys, got about 2-3" little more than they predicted. Roads got wet by mid day and all melted on pavement. Ill send snow down your way sometime, so much for my last few leaf cleanups.
> Matt


Fulll plow or salt?


----------



## T-MAN

We got just about an inch here on the pavement. There were a few pushing, most just salted it off. Thats what we did. Funny thing was NO ONE was out this am, except for muni's. I did not see any other contractor out at 6am. It surprised the hell out of me.


----------



## tls22

T-MAN;648988 said:


> We got just about an inch here on the pavement. There were a few pushing, most just salted it off. Thats what we did. Funny thing was NO ONE was out this am, except for muni's. I did not see any other contractor out at 6am. It surprised the hell out of me.


Congrats on the first run! Hope everything went well!:waving:


----------



## Mark13

snowman79;648911 said:


> thats easy...his house is right on my way from our shop to where most of our accounts are...i can always just swing in and mess with his truck. ha jk


  funny guy ain't ya troy?



Oakwood Land.;648925 said:


> We can arrange for that.... Get his keys (or break in dosent matter), put the truck in Neutral and give her a little push towards the street as the twp truck is coming lol.


Have fun pushing my truck uphill toward the road. lol


----------



## snowman79

its alrite mark..i always carry a tow strap...


----------



## WilliamOak

Mark, maybe I'll wait 'til your truck is at dans then It's all downhill lol.


----------



## Mark13

snowman79;649012 said:


> its alrite mark..i always carry a tow strap...


O ok, your prepared then.


Oakwood Land.;649024 said:


> Mark, maybe I'll wait 'til your truck is at dans then It's all downhill lol.


As long as you don't take out one of the new trees, dan's mom might be after you then.


----------



## erkoehler

Just got home and saw some IDOT trucks on 335-S......what's the word for tonight?


----------



## stroker79

one of them is probably my friend. They would rather sleep on the side of the road for thier shift then get caight sleeping in the shop in one of the trucks. and im serious, LOL


----------



## snowman79

lol, the clouds were clearing before dusk here in Marengo, so im sure nothing tonight...maybe bridges and overpasses might ice up. 

And Mark...i went by at about 4:45 but it was to dark to tell if you were home or not. I think u said something that you didn't get to go out. Did you have school this morning?


----------



## tls22

The radar shows some snow showers moving down from the north....


----------



## erkoehler

Some flurries now in Bloomingdale, but it once again won't amount to anything.


----------



## stroker79

erkoehler;649130 said:


> Some flurries now in Bloomingdale, but it once again won't amount to anything.


Noooooow your learning!!!


----------



## 02DURAMAX

Well I got 4Hrs in for salting this morning!!! Woo Hoo!!!!!


----------



## snowman79

me to duramax


----------



## webprop

i got 4 in too.... a nice like "shake down" storm of course the wipers on my peterbuilt stopped working but now there all good


----------



## erkoehler

So, whats w/ the lack of snow?

Everyday I leave for work and see the plow in the driveway and it is taunting me!


----------



## NorthernSvc's

hopefully on sunday!!! im hearing good news that keeps getting better


----------



## scottL

The latest weather models show a mild system on Saturday around noon developing over the midwest. Around 2m building in intensity. Tailing off around 6m but slowly moving out of the area with flurries/dusting by Sun 1:am. Right now 1-3" is possible. Slow moving and slow developing system I do expect this system to ramp up at this time.

This is how it looks as of 6m today.


----------



## snowman79

sounds good...all we need is enough so we can drop our blades.....!!!! We are pretty much all ready....a lot more so then where we were at monday...., the last three days we have worked our tails off getting everything ready..!


----------



## stroker79

The snow is coming, its rare to have a plowing event in november these days anyway. once december hits things will be happier!


----------



## ultimate plow

accuweathers forcast looks good for next week but why dont I believe it


----------



## 4evergreenlawns

Hey NOV. 07 ZERO inches of snow and only 1.78 inches of rain. Look how Dec. 07 looked like. 17 inches of SNOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

We just finish some brick work yesterday. I love working until thanksgiven taking a week off and blasting SNOW billing in DEC. 

Keep up the good work. We could see another record snowfall in 08/09


----------



## ultimate plow

ron you still do the BP on randall?


----------



## 4evergreenlawns

not anymore, they were all sold and I did not want to contract with Private owners.
We are plowing some school in Dundee, Sleepy Hollow, C-Ville and doing more work in Elgin area


----------



## 3311

Ron ? Is it you ? This must mean it is really snow season if you have made an appeareance on the site.


----------



## NoFearDeere

I'm ready for snow I think, just picked up another 2500HD and ordered a new Boss V XT and a salter so we will be good to go!


----------



## snowman79

i think they took it out of the forecast....but i may be mistaken..


----------



## stroker79

Yeah they did take it out of accuweather, but that doesnt mean anything.


----------



## 4evergreenlawns

Steve, 

Now lets hope I post this season as much as I did last season (very little) for all concerned!!! I would much rather be pushing snow and spreading salt. 

Ron G.

The BUNNY LIVES!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tls22

Happy thanksgiving Chi-town, You guys are the best!






Tim:waving:


----------



## erkoehler

Happy Thanksgiving guys!


----------



## tls22

4evergreenlawns;652051 said:


> Steve,
> 
> Now lets hope I post this season as much as I did last season (very little) for all concerned!!!


We could only hope!:waving:


----------



## Bporter

Happy Thanksgiving......Now bring on the SNOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## scottL

This is such a weird global system. The model maps keep changing rapidly. What was Saturday has moved into an elongated stalled system starting Sunday morning. Grabbing moisture from the Atlantic from a stalled low. It looks like it just sits around. Won't get the next data until mid day tomorrow now.

On the up side the global view shows us getting into a real busy pattern coming up. wesport


----------



## snowman79

with this system slowing down and grabbing moisture does that mean we may have a better chance of getting a lil more snow out of this system?


----------



## 3311

4evergreenlawns;652051 said:


> Steve,
> 
> Now lets hope I post this season as much as I did last season (very little) for all concerned!!! I would much rather be pushing snow and spreading salt.
> 
> Ron G.
> 
> The BUNNY LIVES!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I happen to like your Judge Judy way of making point and explaining things. Since when are you concerned about ruffling any feathers. It seemed to work fine on other sites !!!!!!!!!!!!
Nothing like a big bowl of popcorn and going on line to read your posts !!

Bought my wife a rabbit coat for Xmas


----------



## erkoehler

scottL;652574 said:


> This is such a weird global system. The model maps keep changing rapidly. What was Saturday has moved into an elongated stalled system starting Sunday morning. Grabbing moisture from the Atlantic from a stalled low. It looks like it just sits around. Won't get the next data until mid day tomorrow now.
> 
> On the up side the global view shows us getting into a real busy pattern coming up. wesport


What does that mean as far as snow totals? Slow and stalled could be viewed as just dumping on us or running out of moisture and being a bust.


----------



## T-MAN

scottL;652574 said:


> This is such a weird global system. The model maps keep changing rapidly. What was Saturday has moved into an elongated stalled system starting Sunday morning. Grabbing moisture from the Atlantic from a stalled low. It looks like it just sits around. Won't get the next data until mid day tomorrow now.
> 
> On the up side the global view shows us getting into a real busy pattern coming up. wesport


What site are you looking at ?
Can you post a link please ?


----------



## 4evergreenlawns

snow and ice inc;652651 said:


> I Bought my wife a rabbit coat for Xmas


Oh thats nice. I will be sure to pass on your location to some of my PETA pals........

Steam cleaned all the mowers, parked and locked up all the trailers. and ready for snow...

Ron G.


----------



## stroker79

NOAA is onto something! 

Accuweather has no clue, they keep pulling snow from the forcast then putting it back in...


----------



## erkoehler

Where on the NOAA site can you read the predictions of snow/precipitation amounts?

Is it just under the forecast discussion?


----------



## stroker79

I dont know, I just look at the 7 day and I use accuweather professional for all the models.


----------



## erkoehler

Hopefully the phone will ring tomorrow night


----------



## weeman97

^ i dont even care about the pool lol i just want to plow snow!


----------



## 3311

4evergreenlawns;652852 said:


> Oh thats nice. I will be sure to pass on your location to some of my PETA pals........
> 
> Steam cleaned all the mowers, parked and locked up all the trailers. and ready for snow...
> 
> Ron G.


Thank God !!! The official start of plowing season has come !


----------



## scottL

Sooooo. The latest model runs has this. 9:am - 12:noon heaviest burst. System in the area around 7:am and not leaving until Monday at 6:am. The problem with this system is the same thing that has happened to the east coast - it's just stuck. Their is a blocking jet stream. The upside of this is it is creating a massive low in the upper pacific which is spinning front offs and drawing lots of moisture toward the usa. The down side of Sunday's is it will snow, flurry, snow more. Ending at 6:am Monday sucks because most contracts have to be done by 5:am or 6:am or 8:am and the clients don't care what a jet stream or stalled front are.

Right now I would say 3-6" but I'm sure tonight's run will flip again probably to the more side - we will see.


----------



## erkoehler

weeman97;652936 said:


> ^ i dont even care about the pool lol i just want to plow snow!


I'll double my entry fee to make it snow!


----------



## T-MAN

scottL;653002 said:


> Sooooo. The latest model runs has this. 9:am - 12:noon heaviest burst. System in the area around 7:am and not leaving until Monday at 6:am. The problem with this system is the same thing that has happened to the east coast - it's just stuck. Their is a blocking jet stream. The upside of this is it is creating a massive low in the upper pacific which is spinning front offs and drawing lots of moisture toward the usa. The down side of Sunday's is it will snow, flurry, snow more. Ending at 6:am Monday sucks because most contracts have to be done by 5:am or 6:am or 8:am and the clients don't care what a jet stream or stalled front are.
> 
> Right now I would say 3-6" but I'm sure tonight's run will flip again probably to the more side - we will see.


Scott were ya getting your info ? All the "Pro" guessers are saying maybe light snow ??? No numbers now for accumulation. I did see maybe 2.1 in 3 days on suckuweather, but they pulled all that yesterday morning.
Sunday will be 37 for a high here, you guys south of here may be a bit warmer, unless it snows like hell, I would be surprised if we get a couple inches 

On edit I just watched Skillet head from last night. He said A BIG MAYBE 1-4" total sat pm threw mon am, but it may not stick do to high Lake and ground temps. I guess we will know monday afternoon.


----------



## NoFearDeere

I'm putting money on it being a 1-2 storm, more on the 1" side.


----------



## 4evergreenlawns

Well snow will happen and we are all left to taking what we get like it or not. 

Tood, 

Best to you and your family hope you have a great Thanksgiven. Lets hope we all make lots of snow money this season. Be safe. 

Ron G.


----------



## T-MAN

4evergreenlawns;653084 said:


> Well snow will happen and we are all left to taking what we get like it or not.
> 
> Tood,
> 
> Best to you and your family hope you have a great Thanksgiven. Lets hope we all make lots of snow money this season. Be safe.
> 
> Ron G.


Happy Thanksgiving to you to Ron. 
I am ready for snow too. payup


----------



## snowman79

yea...if the storm pans out like u say scott....itll be a rough day sunday and sunday night into monday due to the fact that this weekend is big shopping, and the storm seems to spread out its snow through out 24-30 hours probably...


----------



## Longae29

erkoehler;652909 said:


> Where on the NOAA site can you read the predictions of snow/precipitation amounts?
> 
> Is it just under the forecast discussion?


You can look at forecasted totals in the hourly weather graph located in the box just below the radar


----------



## stroker79

NOAA upped thier chances or snow from 30% lastnight to now 60%.


----------



## snowman79

yea this storm sounds pretty iffy......ill believe it when i see it


----------



## erkoehler

Longae29;653128 said:


> You can look at forecasted totals in the hourly weather graph located in the box just below the radar


Thanks, that was what I was looking for!


----------



## scottL

snowman79;653116 said:


> yea...if the storm pans out like u say scott....itll be a rough day sunday and sunday night into monday due to the fact that this weekend is big shopping, and the storm seems to spread out its snow through out 24-30 hours probably...


Always note than when I start to paint a picture I'm basing it on many data points. The storms thus far this season are tracking more like summer storms which mean they have way more variant in them.


----------



## erkoehler

NOAA's latest update seems more promising!


----------



## stroker79

Accuweather is slowly catching on, they added snow for monday but they have no snow totals yet


----------



## tls22

stroker79;653437 said:


> Accuweather is slowly catching on, they added snow for monday but they have no snow totals yet


Its coming Doug........wait for it!


----------



## stroker79

Im waiting, Though been busy today. I have 4 light bulbs on my truck that I needed to replace and and all the turn signal bulbs were out on my plow so those are replaced. 

And yes, I finally replaced my burnt out reverse light after driving around like that for a year and a half, LOL


----------



## tls22

stroker79;653469 said:


> Im waiting, Though been busy today. I have 4 light bulbs on my truck that I needed to replace and and all the turn signal bulbs were out on my plow so those are replaced.
> 
> And yes, I finally replaced my burnt out reverse light after driving around like that for a year and a half, LOL


Good for you, see it helps being productive and waking up at a reasonable hour!

Call me when u get a chance!:waving:


----------



## stroker79

tls22;653489 said:


> Good for you, see it helps being productive and waking up at a reasonable hour!
> 
> Call me when u get a chance!:waving:


Yeah I know, I have been on a nice schedule this past week, im hoping to keep it up.

Im updating my phone software hpoing to resolve some issues im having with it si Ill call ya when its back up and running


----------



## snowman79

this could be bad news, snow in the forcast and im starting to feel sick...dangit


----------



## ultimate plow

Picked my truck up today. Everything looks good. Now it can snow all it wants.


----------



## erkoehler

ultimate plow;653573 said:


> Picked my truck up today. Everything looks good. Now it can snow all it wants.


Were you at Adams today?

I stopped to Adams and the place was just JAMMED!


----------



## DCSpecial

Adams is always jammed around this time of year. I've pulled in before, just to turn around and go right back to the shop if it's not anything I need that day 
Hopefully it's not a mad house next week as I need to drop off a trailer that someone rear ended.
Luckily I'm only 15-20mins from them.


Gotta get my plow out of my shop tomorrow and aim the lights, wrap the hydraulic hoses, mount my pedestal for my joystick, etc. 
Figure I'll do that after we finish up servicing all the equipment and washing everything to store it all in the shop for the winter.


ABC is calling for snow Sunday night into Monday....1-3"


----------



## ultimate plow

erkoehler;653592 said:


> Were you at Adams today?
> 
> I stopped to Adams and the place was just JAMMED!


I sure was. I got there about 4 it wasnt too jam packed. what were you picken up>?


----------



## erkoehler

ultimate plow;653645 said:


> I sure was. I got there about 4 it wasnt too jam packed. what were you picken up>?


Just getting some stuff for a boat trailer.

Thinking about picking up a back rack, anyone know of any good deals?


----------



## WilliamOak

I love my weatherguard cab guard. It's a little pricey and I probably wouldnt have bought it if I didnt have a weatherguard box.


----------



## stroker79

Get the generic Pro-Rack. its the same thing but i think its $100 cheaper


----------



## WilliamOak

that Truck_Stuff on here guy quoted me right at $215.00 shipped for a pro rack shipped + tool box brackets. I don't know what a back rack runs but my weatherguard w/ mounting brackets was $346.?? at Adams.


----------



## erkoehler

$239 seem decent for the Pro Rack?


----------



## stroker79

thats cheaper than the backrack. I think the backrack is $350


----------



## WilliamOak

The pro rack on www.buyautotruckaccessories.com is $234.95. That is the "Truck_Stuff" guy on here, he is a sponsor. If you order it through them and enter the code PLW15200 you get $15 off because you are a ps member and your order is more than $200. Plus they have free shipping for anything over $100So you can get one for 219.95 + tax free shipping. That is if you can stand waiting for shipping vs. picking one up right away lol.


----------



## tls22

00z gfs looks good for you guys.......primary into ohio......snow with lake enhancement!


----------



## tls22

Congrats guys!


----------



## erkoehler

So whats your guess on storm total?


----------



## tls22

erkoehler;654001 said:


> So whats your guess on storm total?


Going off that....2-4 or 3-6......its a cold run also.....bulk of it comes sundaynight into monday!


----------



## weeman97

is that for us chicago people?


----------



## tls22

weeman97;654003 said:


> is that for us chicago people?


Yes...those lovely accounts in naperville!:waving:


----------



## erkoehler

weeman97;654003 said:


> is that for us chicago people?


See you guys Sunday night it looks like!


----------



## tls22

I think some of you guys use this guys


----------



## erkoehler

www.johndee.com I watch his weather to monitor our lake house's weather. He does good snowmobile trail reports for N. WI and the UP of MI.


----------



## snowguys

so they say we can get 1-3 but what about air temp? ground temp? and water temp? the neird at wgn (yom skilling) says yea we could get 1-3 but how much will stick becouse of the temps are still up there im down for a 1 inch salt night.....


----------



## ultimate plow

2 inches to plow and salt would be just fantastic


----------



## stroker79

If its night time, the temp will be nice and low. 

Looks like we will be plowing SOMETHING!


----------



## WilliamOak

Figures we're supposed to get something when I will be 6hrs away! The bears better win lol.


----------



## stroker79

Ill be listening on the radio!!!

Actually I hope the snow starts after the game, I am suppossed to go over to a friends house that is having a real big football party and they are always a blast. Just no drinking for me this time.


----------



## WilliamOak

Maybe this storm can find a way to stall for about 8-10hrs or until I get back lol.


----------



## stroker79

Oakwood Land.;654108 said:


> Maybe this storm can find a way to stall for about 8-10hrs or until I get back lol.


sure hopefully it stalls on us for 8-10 hours, no problem with that!


----------



## WilliamOak

You get that lightbar / 3rd brake light mount thing yet doug?


----------



## Midwest BuildIt Inc

erkoehler;654007 said:


> See you guys Sunday night it looks like!


i hope so...


----------



## tls22

If you guys are going to plow it will be monday morning, temps sunday night 27. Thats the best shot to get the ball rolling......High of 37 sunday to low of 27, going to be icey!


----------



## tls22

This is from NWS chi-town

A low pressure system that will develop over the mid Mississippi Valley will deepen as it moves eastward over the Ohio River Valley Sunday night into Monday. This system will bring the potential for accumulating snowfall to much of the Midwest. While the exact track of the storm is uncertain at this time, early indicators show that there could be 2 to 4 inches of snow across northern Illinois and northwest Indiana. Travelers should keep up with future forecasts to monitor this situation.


----------



## basher

Come on Tim :realmad:where's the Mid Atlantic storm or are you just trying to induce a case of streamial envy


----------



## tls22

basher;654199 said:


> Come on Tim :realmad:where's the Mid Atlantic storm or are you just trying to induce a case of streamial envy


There is a hint of jealousy, next weekend hopefully for the Atlantic!


----------



## basher

HINT, man i hope you read women better then you read that, HINT ROFLMAO


----------



## AlwaysGreener

Special weather statement
national weather service chicago il
507 am cst sat nov 29 2008
..first significant area wide snowfall expected to begin sunday...

Satellite imagery shows an area of energy digging southeastward
across the western u.s. This morning. This supports computer
generated forecasts that are converging on a scenario that will
develop this system into the areas first snowstorm of the season
sunday and sunday night.

At this time...a low pressure center is expected to form over
western kentucky by daybreak sunday morning...then intensify as it
tracks to northwest ohio by sunday night...and to near detroit by
monday morning. This is expected to spread snow across northern
illinois and northwest indiana by sunday afternoon. Snow is then
expected to continue sunday night...with several inches of
accumulation likely by monday morning.

Precise snowfall estimates remain problematic at this point due
to a couple of factors.

One is that high temperatures today will be mild...with readings
well into the 40s. As clouds thicken and lower tonight...surface
temperatures will not drop that quickly...and will be above
freezing as precipitation begins sunday morning...so it is likely
that rain will be mixed with the snow at onset...then change to
all snow as temperatures lower closer to freezing. This will
likely reduce accumulation rates on sunday.

Another factor affecting accumulation rates will be sunday night
into early monday morning as winds turn more northeast to north
and colder air is drawn into the system...resulting in
enhancement of snowfall off lake michigan.

Regardless of total snowfall amounts...it is expected that
travelers returning from the thanksgiving weekend...sunday
afternoon and evening...will encounter deteriorating weather
conditions...and that monday mornings commute will be adversely
impacted.
Merzlock


----------



## tls22

Im lost now!:waving:


----------



## erkoehler

Ballast is in the truck, plow is on, truck is fueled up, and oil has been changed.......Now I am going to work to try to sell some boats 

^Something just doesn't sound right with that statement


----------



## alexf250

Are you guys thinking this will just be a salting event or plowing as well for chicago?


----------



## AlwaysGreener

Sounds like we will be plowing and salting.. They just came on the radio saying it will start Saturday after midnight and finish sometime Sunday afternoon.. 3 to 4 inches excepted..


----------



## scottL

I dunno guys. This system keeps changing so fast it's ridiculous. There is a blocking jet stream to the east and the low which is the cause of the thunder storms on the south east looks like it will steal from our storm. The model maps are showing intermittent periods of lite dusting up state and south of chicago might get a few inches, then enhanced with lake effect. The lake effect would not occur until late sunday. The only thing that has been reasonably steady is that lake michigan is creating an arch which is destroying any moisture until late sunday. I'm not even bothering to look again until tonight.  .... I guess this is why the weather folks have been so hesitant to stake a claim on this system.


----------



## stroker79

Oakwood Land.;654116 said:


> You get that lightbar / 3rd brake light mount thing yet doug?


No I havent ordered it yet


----------



## 1olddogtwo

every one please take off your plows, lets pretend we are not awere of old man winter


----------



## T-MAN

scottL;654351 said:


> I dunno guys. This system keeps changing so fast it's ridiculous. There is a blocking jet stream to the east and the low which is the cause of the thunder storms on the south east looks like it will steal from our storm. The model maps are showing intermittent periods of lite dusting up state and south of chicago might get a few inches, then enhanced with lake effect. The lake effect would not occur until late sunday. The only thing that has been reasonably steady is that lake michigan is creating an arch which is destroying any moisture until late sunday. I'm not even bothering to look again until tonight.  .... I guess this is why the weather folks have been so hesitant to stake a claim on this system.


keep us posted Scott. :salute: I agree on any commitments by the guessers. Tommy said last night 1-4" maybe LMAO Ground temps are gonna sky rocket today, and the cold is not supposed to drop in till tommorow afternoon. we shall see 
A push and a salt run would be great, just salt would be ok payup
Thanks for the pm


----------



## 4evergreenlawns

Something like last monday morning would be OK if it was alittle more wide spread. 

Still looking at three different reports and all saying somethign different. If this is a sign of things to come lets hope it will not be like last season where a 1"-3" meant 8"+ and a winter storm warnging meant a dusting. 

Ron G.


----------



## stroker79

erkoehler;654305 said:


> Ballast is in the truck, plow is on, truck is fueled up, and oil has been changed.......Now I am going to work to try to sell some boats
> 
> ^Something just doesn't sound right with that statement


Jeez, your not messin around!

Ill wait until I get my call before I hook up the plow, I learned that lesson a few years ago, LOL


----------



## erkoehler

stroker79;654466 said:


> Jeez, your not messin around!
> 
> Ill wait until I get my call before I hook up the plow, I learned that lesson a few years ago, LOL


I don't drive that vehicle every day, so now the truck is parked in the driveway waiting for snow


----------



## stroker79

erkoehler;654518 said:


> I don't drive that vehicle every day, so now the truck is parked in the driveway waiting for snow


Haha, ahh I C. That makes things easier!


----------



## stroker79

Accuweather updated thier site to show 4 inches! :bluebounc

Its cominnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnggggussmileyflag


----------



## tls22

nws!:waving:




ILZ005-006-012>014-020-022-023-INZ001-002-010-011-300515-
/O.NEW.KLOT.WW.Y.0009.081130T1500Z-081201T1500Z/
MCHENRY-LAKE IL-KANE-DUPAGE-COOK-KENDALL-WILL-KANKAKEE-LAKE IN-
PORTER-NEWTON-JASPER-
INCLUDING THE CITIES OF...WOODSTOCK...WAUKEGAN...AURORA...
CHICAGO...OSWEGO...JOLIET...KANKAKEE...GARY...VALPARAISO...
MOROCCO...RENSSELAER
307 PM CST SAT NOV 29 2008

...WINTER WEATHER ADVISORY IN EFFECT FROM 9 AM SUNDAY TO 9 AM CST
MONDAY...

THE NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE IN CHICAGO HAS ISSUED A WINTER
WEATHER ADVISORY FOR SNOW...WHICH IS IN EFFECT FROM 9 AM SUNDAY
TO 9 AM CST MONDAY.

SNOW WILL DEVELOP EARLY SUNDAY MORNING...AND WILL CONTINUE THROUGH
SUNDAY NIGHT BEFORE ENDING EARLY MONDAY. TOTAL SNOWFALL BY MONDAY
MORNING IS EXPECTED TO RANGE FROM 2 TO 4 INCHES ACROSS NORTH
CENTRAL ILLINOIS...TO 3 TO 5 INCHES ACROSS NORTHEAST AND EAST
CENTRAL ILLINOIS AND NORTHWEST INDIANA. IN ADDITION...STRONG
NORTH WINDS DEVELOPING LATE SUNDAY AND SUNDAY NIGHT MAY CAUSE
BLOWING AND DRIFTING OF SNOW IN OPEN AREAS.

A WINTER WEATHER ADVISORY FOR SNOW MEANS THAT ACCUMULATING SNOW
WILL CAUSE PRIMARILY TRAVEL DIFFICULTIES. BE PREPARED FOR SNOW
COVERED ROADS AND LIMITED VISIBILITIES...AND USE CAUTION WHILE


----------



## stroker79

My typical Low Pressure Headache is kicking in, other than looking at the radar, something is going to happen. I hate headaches that you cant get rid off!


----------



## ultimate plow

yea I just saw CLTV's weather update and had mchenry in the 4-5 inch range.


----------



## ultimate plow

all ready......


----------



## tls22

Very nice set-up, dont you have a dump truck with a plow?


----------



## ultimate plow

thanks tls. yea we have a 03 chevy 3500dump. I really need to add some length to my plow now.


----------



## scottL

Drum roll please ... bmbmbmbmbmbmbmbmbm.

Latest model maps are indicating most of IL will see snow starting after midnight tonight except for the protective dome which is typical near the lake westward. Whole state by 9:am. From Noon til about midnight it's showing 1-2" an hour . The system should be gone by 3m Monday now. 

I was hoping for a nice 2" to knock the cob webs out but .... it looks like not. We'll see the nightly news and last model map tonight, later on.


----------



## tls22

scottL;654859 said:


> Drum roll please ... bmbmbmbmbmbmbmbmbm.
> 
> Latest model maps are indicating most of IL will see snow starting after midnight tonight except for the protective dome which is typical near the lake westward. Whole state by 9:am. From Noon til about midnight it's showing 1-2" an hour . The system should be gone by 3m Monday now.
> 
> I was hoping for a nice 2" to knock the cob webs out but .... it looks like not. We'll see the nightly news and last model map tonight, later on.


Good for you scott, im not feeling the advisory for long. I think a warning by 2morrow!


----------



## erkoehler

scottL;654859 said:


> Drum roll please ... bmbmbmbmbmbmbmbmbm.
> 
> Latest model maps are indicating most of IL will see snow starting after midnight tonight except for the protective dome which is typical near the lake westward. Whole state by 9:am. From Noon til about midnight it's showing 1-2" an hour . The system should be gone by 3m Monday now.
> 
> I was hoping for a nice 2" to knock the cob webs out but .... it looks like not. We'll see the nightly news and last model map tonight, later on.


That is what I like to HEAR!!!!!!:redbounce


----------



## Vaughn Schultz

erkoehler;654921 said:


> That is what I like to HEAR!!!!!!:redbounce


We have alot of stuff to do tomorrow, you better kick ass lol


----------



## erkoehler

Vaughn Schultz;654937 said:


> We have alot of stuff to do tomorrow, you better kick ass lol


YES SIR!!!!!!!!!!

You guys at the shop tonight?


----------



## Vaughn Schultz

erkoehler;654960 said:


> YES SIR!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> You guys at the shop tonight?


I'm sitting at the office going over paper work and pulling some last things together. I really wish we had another truck or two out there. I'm sure Ill work something out by morning. Mike and one of the workers just left the shop they were going over everything an hooking it all up. Bryan, Dave, and Mark were driving around looking at lots and I don't know where everyone else is lol


----------



## erkoehler

If I would have known I would have went with them to look at the lots........If you need a hand let me know, I can shoot over.


----------



## DCSpecial

I put the plow on, washed the truck and plow and aimed the lights earlier. Left the truck in the shop for the night.


Probably put my center console in tomorrow morning.


----------



## snowman79

all plows are hooked up, all salters ready to go, trucks loaded with sidewalk salt/shovels, towstraps washer fluid, etc. One plow still needs wings installed but that isn't really a problem if it doesn't get done...loader, skid steers, push boxes all in place...just trying to decide now if we will be going out in the morning to do some salting at our commercial and church accounts...


----------



## Vaughn Schultz

erkoehler;654965 said:


> If I would have known I would have went with them to look at the lots........If you need a hand let me know, I can shoot over.


I think for tomorrow your going start doing alot of Walgreen's. They are all pretty much the same. Just make sure you have everything you need tonight and your GPS is working. We will be fine, we always are (I hope )


----------



## Vaughn Schultz

snowman79;654972 said:


> just trying to decide now if we will be going out in the morning to do some salting at our commercial and church accounts...


I'm in the same boat, its going to be forty tomorrow. Ill guess we will have to wait and see how soon it starts coming down and plan on de icing as it starts cooling off tomorrow


----------



## Steve 455

Im hopefully gonna go out for my first time and get my plow wet

LET IT SNOW


----------



## Vaughn Schultz

Steve 455;654985 said:


> Im hopefully gonna go out for my first time and get my plow wet
> 
> LET IT SNOW


Hey steve how full is your route ?


----------



## Steve 455

Pretty full I think, went and checked out about 15 freight terminals today, thats all the guy does... 

Never done this before but the guy seems OK and I will have someone babysitting me and showing me what to do

SO LET IT SNOWpayup


----------



## Vaughn Schultz

Steve 455;654999 said:


> Pretty full I think, went and checked out about 15 freight terminals today, thats all the guy does...
> 
> Never done this before but the guy seems OK and I will have someone babysitting me and showing me what to do
> 
> SO LET IT SNOWpayup


Sounds good man! have fun :salute: Let me know if you get freed up and want a few more hours.


----------



## snowman79

well ill be waiting for scott to return with an update and then i will probably make my decision going out in the am and doin a lil salting...


----------



## snowguys

hey guys ok im screwed i got 2 tucks down and there not going to be ready for tomm if it snow can anyone help i have a lot in arlington heights if anyone can help out or know someone that can please call me asap anytime i dont care my cell # is 773-577-1866 ps cash paid that night payup thanks brian


----------



## Mark13

Truck and plow are sitting in the shed ready. wesport

It better snow now that I have working equipment.



Steve 455 any more specs on the truck? A 455 in a 1/2ton should be a blast.


----------



## stroker79

snowguys;655032 said:


> hey guys ok im screwed i got 2 tucks down and there not going to be ready for tomm if it snow can anyone help i have a lot in arlington heights if anyone can help out or know someone that can please call me 773-577-1866 ps cash paid that night payup thanks brian


HMMMMMMMM I plow for someone else and they are priority #1 but if I get some downtime I will call you and see how you are doing. Im in the desplaines area so ill be close.


----------



## Steve 455

Just a stock 75 Olds 455 for now, no computer with a new GM TH700 trans. I got the trans free and the motor was $210.00 . Olds guys are cheap bastards

It's pretty good, not quite the power of a 454 but way better than the TBI 350 Chevy...

I have a better one ready to go but hopefully I won't have time cause I'll be busy plowing payup


----------



## snowguys

Thanks doug


----------



## T-MAN

stroker79;655046 said:


> HMMMMMMMM I plow for someone else and they are priority #1 but if I get some downtime I will call you and see how you are doing. Im in the desplaines area so ill be close.


Get it while ya can payup
When I subbed I was wh0re LOL. Usually plowing for 2 companys every event.


----------



## stroker79

snowguys;655078 said:


> Thanks doug


NP



T-MAN;655145 said:


> Get it while ya can payup
> When I subbed I was wh0re LOL. Usually plowing for 2 companys every event.


Well I usually stay PLENTY busy working for this company but my route has 2 less lots than last year so I may have some extra time.

I am a route sup of about 20 other people so this year i might be spending more time driving from job to job inspecting than plowing :crying:

But we will see, hours are hours so im not too picky.

I hope to be able to help out snowguys or any member here rather than getting done earlier so i can


----------



## erkoehler

Anybody know how to update a Pioneer GPS w/ the new maps? I have GPS on my phone but was going to bring this as a backup but the maps are outdated and there are 5 or 6 accounts that are not found on it.

Best Buy and Circuit City are of no help, and Pioneer's web page wants $150 for a updated CD.


----------



## scottL

as of this post's time.... the latest in the model maps.

Starting around midnight south of 88, then angling from IN to the upper NW of IL around 3:am. Taking it's sweet time pushing north above 88 not until 11:am. Once it does it will come down heavy until midnight then lighten and pick up lake effect around Mon 3:am tapering down around 9:am mon but, not pulling out until 3m. Historically, these stalls in pushing above 88 will start light and flip quickly to heavy and be wet heavy stuff.

So, the models are calming down on this one now. The period of snow looks like 5-8 now. Still many variables .... Lake, lower level air temp, blocking jet stream. Some Zzzzz's, a 5:am window check, coffee and see where the day goes.

Future looking a system wed/thr, then sat/sun. To see the global maps build out is impressive.


----------



## dlcs

I say bust on this one at least for Northwest Illinois, temps still holding above freezing, pavement temps around 38 degrees. Iowa is only getting light rain and its not moving very much. I could be wrong but you never know.


----------



## 4evergreenlawns

This was Wednesday afternoon

ignore the date stamp I am to lazy to change it every time I change the batt.




























Trailers and LCF parked for the season


----------



## ultimate plow

which one do u drive evergreen?


----------



## 3311

Of course he drives the one with the heated leather seats and oversize coffee cup holder !


----------



## 3311

We are pre-salting early am. Try to burn off some slush.


----------



## 4evergreenlawns

Last season was the F-550 during a full event and the service truck (#7) for clean up and route checks.

This year it will be the service truck. I decided to put a crew in the F-550 as we are alittle spread out this season. But I do love plowing in the F-550. 

The two F-350's will be dong schools in Dudee (2), Sleepy Hollow(1), Gilberts(1), C-ville(1).
The F-550 and F-450 will be doing routes in Elgin area.
The F-350 Crew cab is doing a HOA in Hoffman Estates (about 100 units)
The SS will be in Geneva again doing about 600 drives and 50K Sq.Ft of walk with a 10 man crew with and ATV.

So I wanted to be more mobile and not tied to a route this season. Plus I have my laptop w/wireless card in the service truck as that is what I work out of all summer. So I can get the weather live, emails from clients, and track the fleet VIA GPS tracking live (5 Sec. updates). Allows me to spend more time working on the business and managing assests.

Ron G.


----------



## 4evergreenlawns

Steve, 

Are you not getting rain turning to snow?? I know things look different up north.

Ron G.


----------



## 4evergreenlawns

snow and ice inc;655366 said:


> Of course he drives the one with the heated leather seats and oversize coffee cup holder !


WHAT ARE YOU TRYING TO SAY???????

Show them a pic of what the King of Snow and Ice drives......HHHHHHHHHHHMMMMMMpayup


----------



## ptllandscapeIL

Ron,

THe HOA in Hoffman is not spring mill townhomes is it??? and dont you plow all the gas station yous guys mow???


----------



## erkoehler

No precip falling yet here in Bloomingdale........back to bed for now!


----------



## REAPER

RT 31 and 120.

Still nothing. I hate waking up to this. Drove and filled w/gas, I think it was cheaper then my last push in April. 

Hopeful that is a good sign for the start of the season.


----------



## 4evergreenlawns

ptllandscapeIL;655440 said:


> Ron,
> 
> THe HOA in Hoffman is not spring mill townhomes is it??? and dont you plow all the gas station yous guys mow???


The HOA is Butter Creek on Grand Canyon off Higgins.

No more BP's they all went franchise. I was not interested in ones and twos of these. When I was doing them they were corporate and even then we did not plow all the ones we mowed as we were mowing 80 sites in the market. If you have some in your area best of luck with them but I did not want to be chasing money.

Ron G.


----------



## 4evergreenlawns

Well looks like we will be plowing into the morring rush on Monday and then some. NWS just updated Kane County to 1"-3" late afternoon with an addtional 3"-5" over night for a total snow fall of 4"-7" ending by Noon on Monday. Nice long and even with slow steady snow. Small break means two events.... LOTS OF PUSHES, LOTS OF SALTING.payuppayuppayup Stating out like Dec 07.


----------



## nevrnf

Got to love winter in Chi-town. From 0 activity to full on storm in a blink. No time to work out any kinks before it comes. 

Hi Ron.


----------



## dlcs

Snow/rain here about a dusting in the grass, melting on the roads.:realmad: Suppose to be 35 degrees here, probably will not stick until late evening.


----------



## erkoehler

Nothing here, driveway is still bone dry!

Looking at the radar, it should be a rain/snow mix or at least raining


----------



## AlwaysGreener

just rain right now..but it will change in a few hours..


----------



## weeman97

truck is ready and i'm in bed! ha


----------



## snowman79

tryin to get something goin out here in marengo..few flakes tryin to fly...should be comin down in an hour or two..


----------



## 1olddogtwo

light snow showers here on the south side


----------



## extra mile

very light snow and 35F here in Dekalb. I still have no where to plow this year so I guess it doesnt matter if it snows at all for me this year. But for all the other guys Hopefully it will be a great year.


----------



## stroker79

extra mile;655640 said:


> very light snow and 35F here in Dekalb. I still have no where to plow this year so I guess it doesnt matter if it snows at all for me this year. But for all the other guys Hopefully it will be a great year.


call 7736717171 and talk to Mike, tell him I sent you. We have a 40 acre lot the we plow in dekalb, you can call and see if they need any more people out there.


----------



## ptllandscapeIL

The HOA is Butter Creek on Grand Canyon off Higgins.

No more BP's they all went franchise. I was not interested in ones and twos of these. When I was doing them they were corporate and even then we did not plow all the ones we mowed as we were mowing 80 sites in the market. If you have some in your area best of luck with them but I did not want to be chasing money. 

Ron G. 

No, I understand yes i use to do the HOA the next street over from you last season,lets just say they reapointted the board mid-season and the owners,and board memebers were we shall say the same owners of ALL bp's if you get my dirft needless to sya i lost the contract that was a 3 year snow and 2 year landscape. but the reason i ask you use to do the BP and taco bell here by us and i would see your crews all the time around roselle and irving BP

Paul


----------



## Mark13

Couple flurries then nothing so far in Woodstock. Been quiet for the last half hour or so.


----------



## Bporter

Well for all you UP noth guys the snow is Flying 50 MIn south of chicago in bourbonnais and it's sticking to the ground and already starting to accumulate on the pavement so get ready.
Brian Porter
Reliable Snow Removal


----------



## erkoehler

I just got an email from a lady w/ a commercial property in Barrington, IL that has not secured snow removal yet for this season!

I emailed her back to try to get some details, and I'll post them here when/if I hear back. Maybe someone on here can pick up the account..........


----------



## T-MAN

4evergreenlawns;655373 said:


> Steve,
> 
> Are you not getting rain turning to snow?? I know things look different up north.
> 
> Ron G.


I thought the same thing Ron ?
Rain turning to snow was the forecast, I think now it is all snow. We got 39 degrees now, temps are not supposed to drop till late afternoon.

Everyone stay safe, and Shiney Side Up


----------



## NoFearDeere

Just went out and checked our 5 churches and made sure they were good, threw a little salt but nothing major yet. Nothing like diving into winter. Finished our last cleanup for the year yesterday and was done by 1pm, then spent the rest of the day getting plows and spreaders on trucks and tractors. We're ready as can be except for the new truck not having a new plow until Wednesday!


----------



## erkoehler

It has been snowing for about 30 minutes now......didn't rain at all here.


----------



## snowman79

well as i just opened this up i looked outside and some light snow is falling....the wind is really pickin up!


----------



## Steve 455

Its coming down pretty good here and its starting to build up a little on my driveway and truck


----------



## tls22

Steve 455;655824 said:


> Its coming down pretty good here and its starting to build up a little on my driveway and truck


Looks like a nice burst coming up from joilet to naperville, might slow down for a bit after. Its coming....dont worry!


----------



## erkoehler

Hopefully that next line will coat everything in some snow


----------



## snowman79

whats goin on with this storm? on the radar it doesn't really look that organized....will there be some strengthening in the afternoon? When will it really start to snow?


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

Snowed pretty good here but just coating the grass and cars nothing on the roads. I think the next wave is stuck down by Pontiace IL. from what I can tell once that gets moving it will be pushing up through Joliet towards the city area.


----------



## tls22

Storm was fighting some dry around the chi-town area, seems to be filling in now! Who do you kno in peoria? they been getting a good dump today!


----------



## wilderXJ

*Peoria*

im in the Peoria area, and this is unusual, most of the time you Chi-town guys get the snow, and we get nothing. about 3-4" now from ovnight/morning depending on where your at
this the latest report from NOAA for today:
"This Afternoon: Snow. High near 35. North northwest wind between 10 and 14 mph, with gusts as high as 18 mph. Chance of precipitation is 100%. Total daytime snow accumulation of 3 to 5 inches possible.

Tonight: Snow. Low around 26. North northwest wind between 14 and 17 mph, with gusts as high as 21 mph. Chance of precipitation is 100%. New snow accumulation of 2 to 4 inches possible. "


----------



## DCSpecial

Yeah, my sister is in Bloomington and she said they had 3-4" overnight.


Been snowing pretty steady here in Lake County for a while. Still nothing sticking to the ground though.

Wrapped my hydraulic hoses earlier with some hydraulic hose protector, sprayed the plow and truck with fluid film and loaded up 600lbs in the bed.
Debating on pulling out my center seat to install a center console out of a 08 Super Duty......looks like I have plenty of time to do it 


Got alot of the equipment ready to store for the winter and washed all the trucks, trailers and equipment. Now just need to cram everything in the shop next week.....got some of the stuff in, some still outside, need to rearrange everything. I keep everything I use during the winter on the side of the shop that's insulated, concrete floor and has a heater for when I feel like working.


----------



## Mark13

Snowing in woodstock but its only sticking a bit to my friends gravel driveway. Nothin on vehicles, grass, or pavement.


----------



## Steve 455

Starting to stick on the street, gonna take a nap and hope the phone rings...


----------



## stroker79

Its snowing good here and sticking to everything!!

The roads are starting to get that matte finish on them so they are starting to get coated.


----------



## T-MAN

Who put there damn plows on ? 
Signed another one today, and now the som beach is losing steam. Still hoping for a push tonight, and salt  We shall see.


----------



## dlcs

Started snowing hard here about 1.5 hrs ago, so I loaded up a skid of salt. Now the sun is out! :realmad:


----------



## dlcs

Woa, cloudy now, and snowing flakes the size of half dollars. just looked at the forcast and snow wednesday and again on Saturday. Dejvue, just like last winter? lets hope.


----------



## stroker79

So whats gonna happen to your truck mark?!

I hope you have a good event!!!!


----------



## 4evergreenlawns

The phone has been ringing. Three contracts that when out in late Sept. now call to sign up seasonal. Funny, 2 of them do not want to pay Nov. as if 5 payment meant each month so skip a month and save a payment. 

When you buy a car the price is $35,000.00 if you wait two month to pick it up do you save two payments??? 

Told them both nice try. Not only does the total for the season reamain the same just 4 payment instead of 5 but there will be a 35% up charge due signing late after Nov.15. The third one told me whatever it takes, they have been waiting for other bids over the last three weeks that never arrived and faxed me the signed contract plus the first payment VIA CC to include the upcharge. Blamed in on some management changes but wanted us base on refferals. 

A couple of blind calls from HOA's I told NO THANKS, if this is what they call planing why would I expect them to pay on time. I am not going out to bid a site in this weather. NOT FOR NO AMOUNT OF $$$$$$ Too many unforeseen issues and I am willing to bet this is part of their planing. 

As I look outside I see wet pavement, wet sidewalks, and nothing coating the grass here in west Elgin. (RT.20 & Nessler Rd) Wife said Randall Rd was wet and no accumilation. Pavement was still at 38 so this 3"-5" might come overnight but I can not see much more then a salting over the next few hours. 

Everyone on 1 hour recall starting at 10PM. Round 1 DING!!!. DING!!!

Ron G.


----------



## Mark13

stroker79;656173 said:


> So whats gonna happen to your truck mark?!
> 
> I hope you have a good event!!!!


My truck works and so does my plow. Been ready since last night.

Sticking to vehicles, grass, gravel and small sections of pavement in woodstock.


----------



## erkoehler

It is sticking to everything here, and is starting to add up. At this rate we will have an inch on the roads in under an hour.


----------



## DCSpecial

The mulch in all the planting beds is covered here, some sections of the brick too. Grass and road are clean


----------



## 84deisel

grass and vehicles coverd here but streets are getting slushy


----------



## scottL

Damn Lake Michigan! Freaken protective dome of warmth :crying:

The latest model maps have really lessened the intensity. The radar bands are evaporating. :realmad: Still time left - maybe it will kick into high gear soon.


----------



## Mark13

84deisel;656235 said:


> grass and vehicles coverd here but streets are getting slushy


Over here in woodstock now the roads are starting to get covered. Our paved driveway is about 1/2 covered.


----------



## T-MAN

Well our Nasty Weather Service Warning got pulled. Still 34 degree's here. For once this Lake next to me may not help things. Still hoping for a push and a salt run.


----------



## erkoehler

Still snowing strong here, still hoping it adds up enough to get called out!


----------



## Vaughn Schultz

erkoehler;656323 said:


> Still snowing strong here, still hoping it adds up enough to get called out!


If we can get an inch or close to it ill call you guys out, I want you to learn your route. Keep me posted via text message.


----------



## timberseal

NW indiana is getting screwed  Nothing more than a dusting so far. I hope this system starts brewing up some more soon.


----------



## erkoehler

Vaughn Schultz;656350 said:


> If we can get an inch or close to it ill call you guys out, I want you to learn your route. Keep me posted via text message.


Sounds good, it is supposed to pickup later tonight. Just talked w/ my Uncle at IDOT and they are anticipating heavier accumulation over night.

Did you get my text earlier?


----------



## Vaughn Schultz

erkoehler;656362 said:


> Sounds good, it is supposed to pickup later tonight. Just talked w/ my Uncle at IDOT and they are anticipating heavier accumulation over night.
> 
> Did you get my text earlier?


yeah I was laying under a truck trying to fix something and just kinda forgot. Sorry


----------



## erkoehler

Vaughn Schultz;656376 said:


> yeah I was laying under a truck trying to fix something and just kinda forgot. Sorry


I'll let it slide this time


----------



## DCSpecial

Gravel is covered.....slight dusting on the brick still, not completely covered.


Swapped my center console, mouned my pedestal and joystick, cleaned all the junk out of the back seat to load up my toolboxes with spare parts and the plow shoes, etc..


----------



## adimatte29

i hope we get two inches...doesnt even look like we are going to get that now....


----------



## erkoehler

Sounds like they are still expecting some heavy snow overnight once the temps can drop a couple degrees.


----------



## snowguys

Thanks for all the guys that called to see if they can help me so any guys on here that live around the arlington heights area we got any snow yet? im in chicago and its all rain thanks to the lake


----------



## dlcs

Seems like NOAA isn't ready to call this one a miss quite yet. Downgraded to a advisory but we still could see 2-4" yet tonight.....yeh right. Here we go again, another waite up all night, just to be disapointed.


----------



## NorthernSvc's

yea i dunno, im not feeling the storm they talked this one up to be. but who knows ill still keep my fingers crossed!!!


----------



## Vaughn Schultz

I just wanted to get my guys out so everyone was happy and made some money but were going to need a bit more than >.5


----------



## erkoehler

Someone needs to go break something on Mark's truck! 

Maybe I should go take the plow off of mine too....


----------



## NorthernSvc's

yea im way to prepared for this to be the first snowfall of the season, i mean just being able to sit down and blog before the storm is proof positive that nothing is gonna happen


----------



## Midwest BuildIt Inc

erkoehler;656762 said:


> Someone needs to go break something on Mark's truck!
> 
> Maybe I should go take the plow off of mine too....


No need, i just broke mine...lol


----------



## Mark13

Got 2-3" up here last I checked about an hour ago.

What ya break Bryan?


----------



## dlcs

Anyone got anything to plow or is it only accumulating in the grassy areas? We don't have a flake on the pavement or roads here.


----------



## Mark13

dlcs;656835 said:


> Anyone got anything to plow or is it only accumulating in the grassy areas? We don't have a flake on the pavement or roads here.


I'm going out at 2ish. got enough to plow already.


----------



## WilliamOak

Bears lots bad. 
I'm 6 hrs away from home.
And it's snowing in chicago.
Things have been better lol.


----------



## erkoehler

dlcs;656835 said:


> Anyone got anything to plow or is it only accumulating in the grassy areas? We don't have a flake on the pavement or roads here.


Just checked the mall parking lots by my house, they have enough to plow on them now. Coming down pretty hard now too!


----------



## stroker79

Snowing like crazy! 

I start at my first job at 1:30, looks like a long push, lots of snow left up there for us!


Snowguys, you will need to push!!


----------



## Vaughn Schultz

Were all headed out at two . . . . . Hopefully it stops by then lol


----------



## snowguys

Thanks doug so can anyone else not sleep? xysport


----------



## Vaughn Schultz

snowguys;656882 said:


> Thanks doug so can anyone else not sleep? xysport


Now we have this crap coming off the lake, I like the snows that come and leave. Not the ones that drag their feet and keep you from getting everything clean by morning


----------



## snowangel13

Not a snow flake in site..... waiting!


----------



## snowguys

Vaughn Schultz;656891 said:


> Now we have this crap coming off the lake, I like the snows that come and leave. Not the ones that drag their feet and keep you from getting everything clean by morning


 What part of the city are you from or plow?


----------



## Vaughn Schultz

snowguys;656897 said:


> What part of the city are you from or plow?


Naperville, lisle, Plainfield, Downers Grove area.


----------



## snowguys

how many lots?


----------



## Steve 455

Heading out at 2:30 AMpayup


----------



## johnknwd

Just got my report from a friend of mine that is on the road there is 3 inches in gurnee area and it tapers down to 1.5 in libertyville and 1/4 inch about a half mile from the lake in lake bluff.


----------



## Mark13

Just got back in. Mchenry and C. Lake both had about 3".


----------



## Steve 455

Well I survived my first time out without breaking anything, maybe get called out later tonight


----------



## stroker79

When time for bed. I been up since 8am Sunday. Couldnt get a nap in to so i had to go all out.

that was a heavy snow and sure was a hard way to break in the equipment but at least it was only 4-5".

Looks like a bunch of snow on the horizon too so we might stay pretty busy the next week and a half.

Cheers, im off to bed!


----------



## Wieckster

We had 5in. here in Rockford and it was heavy went out at 1am. and got home at 10:15 should be good now until the 4-5 they are calling for on Wed. night Welcome back to the plow season everyone


----------



## DCSpecial

I plow in Long Grove only 1.5-2.0" there.

About the same in Grayslake and Ingleside. Blowing so much some parts barely have anything.


Saw a plow truck driver that missed the driveway entrance and was in a ditch in Long Grove......already someone there to pull him out. Not sure how since the drive was marked.


First time plowing with this truck and using a Boss V.....badazz 


May be getting some more work in larger lots to really have some fun with the blade doing some sub work for our neighbor.


----------



## tls22

Congrats guys, hope you had fun! Now rest up and get ready for wed night!:waving:


----------



## NorthernSvc's

and saturday!!!!!


----------



## snowman79

just got in...at 2pm, been out since 2:30-3 am Good push...accum. of anywhere from 2-4 inches some isolated 5 maybe...to windy to tell. well im off to bed...and anyone heard anything bout wed? just wonderin


----------



## AlwaysGreener

Wieckster;657118 said:


> We had 5in. here in Rockford and it was heavy went out at 1am. and got home at 10:15 should be good now until the 4-5 they are calling for on Wed. night Welcome back to the plow season everyone


We do a lot of commercial sites in Rockford. We do a bunch alleys in Churchill Grove also. Where are most of your properties?


----------



## weeman97

just got in start pushin last night at 130am just got home! god i love my new truck and plow!


----------



## snowstroker

Well hopefully everyone had a good first plow and didnt break anything, maybe its just me but it seems like there are a TON of snowplows out there this year, much more than last year. I cant wait until people remember how to drive in the snow again today, there were quite a few times where I wanted to just lower the plow and push someone right out of my way haha. 

off to bed for me


----------



## erkoehler

That was an interesting storm........plow and truck worked awesome! The Boss V is an awesome plow!


----------



## NoFearDeere

3 trucks and a sidewalk crew out for 5.5 hrs. Spread roughly 12,000 lbs salt and plowed a slushy mess.payup


----------



## NorthernSvc's

lost one of my subs first night out, he decided snowplowing wasnt for him.... he took out a 500 dollar landscape light last night which i informed him he would have to replace. i even showed them to him 2 hours before he took it out!!! i said do not hit these they are 500 dollars a piece to fix if you hit them, i also had them marked with the big driveway markers ( it's his first year plowing). lol i think i jinxed him,


----------



## snowman79

looks like a busy week and half ahead...!


----------



## snow4me

1sttime plowing and I got 15 large driveways done in Barrington Hills without hitting anything. I did pull up grass in a couple spots but not a lot. I had my rates in increments based upon actual snowfall but I can't find a website that lists snowfall by town. Anyone know where I can find this info. I plow Algonquin/Barrington Hills IL area.


----------



## Midwest BuildIt Inc

I had a rough start, but i was able to pull through and get my 12 hours in.

start plowing/making sure everything was good
1 broken hose within 5 min, 45 min drive and a guy made me one, 45 min back
2 new quarts of oil, First time for new oil in the plow in 5 years. lol, was a good run
Fixed rusted + and - cable while cover was off
back to plowing
Fixed hose came lose less than an hour in, (guy didn't tighten it enough) tighten and 2 more new quarts of oil, at least the system got a good flush.

After that it was smooth sailing..


----------



## Mark13

I got 5hrs with one guy and 3hrs helping a friend out. Zero problems. I'm ready for the next one.

I see this winter as being better. Today was 1 year from my accident and had no close calls with any plow trucks today.


----------



## scottL

With the stories I heard outside of this site ... I have NEVER heard of so many break downs, fouled drivers and complete damage in the last 11 seasons combined :crying:

For the first time My plow took a hit too. Not even sure when or how this happened but the BRAND NEW cutting edge tore vertically from the last bolt outward. Looks like I'm missing a tooth.:realmad:


BTW .... every two to three days we'll have a system come through for while. payup


----------



## scottL

So here's the latest on the model maps......

Wed 9:am starting as sleet/rain. Changing over around noon, earlier for those north of dupage. An intense change over for about 3-4 hours pulling out of the area around 5-6m. Depending upon the change over 2-4" maybe 3-6" then then temps drop.


----------



## Steve 455

The guy I was working for broke hoses on 2 trucks. And another guy called me looking for a backup because he had 3 broken trucks...

The forecast for down here says 1-3"

Sounds like it will be in the afternoon rush and I will be sitting in traffic more than plowing:realmad:

I gotta find work closer to home...


----------



## AlwaysGreener

Looks like 3 storm system coming... Starting Wednesday and over the weekend..


----------



## NoFearDeere

AlwaysGreener;658264 said:


> Looks like 3 storm system coming... Starting Wednesday and over the weekend..


Yeah, no kidding. I'm hoping for a salting event on Saturday. I got plans for Saturday night!!!


----------



## ZoomByU

Round two here we go.


----------



## dlcs

AlwaysGreener;658264 said:


> Looks like 3 storm system coming... Starting Wednesday and over the weekend..


I hear the first part of next week could be a mjaor storm 12"+..

The one tomorrow looks to be a gravey snow. Starting late morning and ending early evening. All night to plow and cleaned up by Thursday morning. Knock on Wood!


----------



## erkoehler

dlcs;658566 said:


> I *hear the first part of next week could be a mjaor storm 12*"+..
> 
> The one tomorrow looks to be a gravey snow. Starting late morning and ending early evening. All night to plow and cleaned up by Thursday morning. Knock on Wood!


Where did you hear that???


----------



## ultimate plow

Hopefully 2 inches to plow tomorrow. I can get used to it snowing every other day. Then I can start feeling like a zombie again.


----------



## stroker79

ultimate plow;658577 said:


> Then I can start feeling like a zombie again.


I hate that feeling!


----------



## snowman79

12" + i dont know if ill be looking forward to that or not...ha ha Hopefully tomorrows storm drops 2 inches and then is out


----------



## Vaughn Schultz

snowman79;658615 said:


> 12" + i dont know if ill be looking forward to that or not...ha ha Hopefully tomorrows storm drops 2 inches and then is out


I want 2 inches of dry snow, no rain turning to ice and then snow, no slushy falling from the sky and none of this tenth of and inch per hour for 30 hours. Snow and leave, thats it lol


----------



## tls22

Vaughn Schultz;658616 said:


> I want 2 inches of dry snow, no rain turning to ice and then snow, no slushy falling from the sky and none of this tenth of and inch per hour for 30 hours. Snow and leave, thats it lol


Tuck your skirt in and be a rockstar!:waving:


----------



## AlwaysGreener

dlcs;658566 said:


> I hear the first part of next week could be a mjaor storm 12"+..
> 
> The one tomorrow looks to be a gravey snow. Starting late morning and ending early evening. All night to plow and cleaned up by Thursday morning. Knock on Wood!


Hey dlcs.. Hope all is good with you? I heard a mix of rain and snow staring tonight looks like we will be salting early.. The wind has really picked up and stating to drift everywhere.. Sounds like a busy time for all of us..


----------



## tls22

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Winter Weather Advisory
URGENT - WINTER WEATHER MESSAGE
NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE CHICAGO IL
348 PM CST TUE DEC 2 2008

...ANOTHER ROUND OF ACCUMULATING SNOW FOR NORTHERN ILLINOIS
WEDNESDAY...

.A STORM SYSTEM DIGGING ACROSS THE NORTHERN ROCKIES THIS EVENING
WILL MOVE INTO THE MIDWEST WEDNESDAY. SNOW IS EXPECTED TO SPREAD
ACROSS NORTHWEST ILLINOIS WEDNESDAY MORNING...MOVING INTO THE
REMAINDER OF NORTHERN ILLINOIS BY MIDDAY. SNOW WILL THEN CONTINUE
THROUGH THE AFTERNOON HOURS BEFORE DIMINISHING EARLY WEDNESDAY
EVENING. TOTAL SNOWFALL BY THE TIME SNOW ENDS WEDNESDAY EVENING
IS EXPECTED TO RANGE FROM 3 TO 5 INCHES ROUGHLY NORTH OF
INTERSTATE 88...TAPERING TO 1 TO 3 INCHES FARTHER SOUTH WHERE RAIN
MAY MIX WITH SNOW DURING THE LATE MORNING AND EARLY AFTERNOON
HOURS.

ILZ003>006-008-010>014-030600-
/O.NEW.KLOT.WW.Y.0010.081203T1200Z-081204T0300Z/
WINNEBAGO-BOONE-MCHENRY-LAKE IL-OGLE-LEE-DE KALB-KANE-DUPAGE-COOK-
INCLUDING THE CITIES OF...ROCKFORD...WOODSTOCK...WAUKEGAN...
OREGON...DIXON...DEKALB...AURORA...CHICAGO
348 PM CST TUE DEC 2 2008

...WINTER WEATHER ADVISORY IN EFFECT FROM 6 AM TO 9 PM CST
WEDNESDAY...

THE NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE IN CHICAGO HAS ISSUED A WINTER
WEATHER ADVISORY FOR SNOW...WHICH IS IN EFFECT FROM 6 AM TO 9 PM
CST WEDNESDAY.

SNOW WILL OVERSPREAD NORTHERN ILLINOIS WEDNESDAY MORNING...WITH
SNOW CONTINUING THROUGH THE AFTERNOON BEFORE ENDING WEDNESDAY
EVENING. THE HEAVIEST SNOW IS EXPECTED TO BE ACROSS AREAS
GENERALLY NORTH OF INTERSTATE 88...WHERE 3 TO 5 INCHES OF TOTAL
ACCUMULATION ARE EXPECTED BY THE TIME SNOW ENDS WEDNESDAY EVENING.

A WINTER WEATHER ADVISORY FOR SNOW MEANS THAT ACCUMULATING SNOW
WILL CAUSE PRIMARILY TRAVEL DIFFICULTIES. BE PREPARED FOR SNOW
COVERED ROADS AND LIMITED VISIBILITIES...AND USE CAUTION WHILE
DRIVING.

$$

RATZER


----------



## Bird21

Looks like the same pattern we had last season. A storm every couple of days. Good stuff!!!


----------



## erkoehler

Should be a nice push tomorrow, I have come to love plowing in traffic!


----------



## NorthernSvc's

gotta love chicago


----------



## ultimate plow

stroker79;658606 said:


> I hate that feeling!


lol doug come on. when you feel like a zombie its for a good reason. but man when i go to bed at those times i dont wanna wake up for 12+ hours sometimes lol


----------



## stroker79

ultimate plow;659311 said:


> lol doug come on. when you feel like a zombie its for a good reason


Well it means I have more money but.....I feel like a zombie! LOL

BTW, I just got that mini edge wired up, it looks awesome. Ill take some pics in the AM, it turned out great. Thanks again for the heads up.


----------



## ultimate plow

stroker79;659314 said:


> Well it means I have more money but.....I feel like a zombie! LOL


I love that feeling. A nice meal too before bed!


----------



## ultimate plow

hey glad you got it. It was a GREAT deal! should look sweet on your truck!


----------



## stroker79

ultimate plow;659324 said:


> hey glad you got it. It was a GREAT deal! should look sweet on your truck!


Oh it does! 

It looks more work truck now but just about everytime i see it i like it more. just takes a bit of getting used to the new profile, LOL

I cant wait to see it in the daylight!


----------



## WilliamOak

now all you need is that new hood you keep raving about lol. It's a mag mount right?


----------



## stroker79

Oakwood Land.;659332 said:


> now all you need is that new hood you keep raving about lol. It's a mag mount right?


It WAS a mag mount.

I have a cool bracket that no one has seen before and I made my own mount for the lightbar using the mag mount holes.

I also have a half inch hole in my roof for the wiring :crying:. So its now pretty much a perm mount


----------



## WilliamOak

lol, how much did you cringe inside while drilling into the roof? Can't wait to see the pics!


----------



## erkoehler

stroker79;659342 said:


> It WAS a mag mount.
> 
> I have a cool bracket that no one has seen before and I made my own mount for the lightbar using the mag mount holes.
> 
> I *also have a half inch hole in my roof for the wiring *:crying:. So its now pretty much a perm mount


I think I will go w/ a back rack to avoid this when I buy a lightbar.


----------



## stroker79

Ehh it wasnt too bad, not the first roof i drilled into.


----------



## T-MAN

Sounds like a fun one tommorow. Tommy is saying LOTS of sleet, then tailing off to snow. Best to get on that boogery mess quick, temps are going to plumit tommorow night. Dont let it freeze.


----------



## stroker79

erkoehler;659352 said:


> I think I will go w/ a back rack to avoid this when I buy a lightbar.


Like I said, its no biggie really. the cable is a half inch so your going to have to drill a hole somewhere. Holes can always be plugged.

Besides, why on earth do you need more lights  LOL

now that I have the bar, I was thinking of taking out some of my lights!


----------



## tls22

Hey guys be safe 2morrow and enjoy, is there any truth to this chi-town not plowing side streets on the weekends? I just heard it on TWC!


----------



## stroker79

T-MAN;659354 said:


> Sounds like a fun one tommorow. Tommy is saying LOTS of sleet, then tailing off to snow. Best to get on that boogery mess quick, temps are going to plumit tommorow night. Dont let it freeze.


Yeah its going to be a big mess tomorrow. cant wait for the temps to stay low so the snow is nice and light!


----------



## WilliamOak

There might be tls, at least the news (wgn) said that chicago wants to only plow side streets during business hours to save $ but who knows.
Doug, if you dont want your hideaways anymore just let me know lol. jk.


----------



## ultimate plow

tls22;659360 said:


> Hey guys be safe 2morrow and enjoy, is there any truth to this chi-town not plowing side streets on the weekends? I just heard it on TWC!


I know they do all the main streets first. then they do side streets. On the weekend part i have no idea. but they have 280 something trucks and theres a lot of streets in chicago.
i know they go crazy with their garbage trucks then when theres a lot of snow.


----------



## 4evergreenlawns

T-MAN;659354 said:


> Sounds like a fun one tommorow. Tommy is saying LOTS of sleet, then tailing off to snow. Best to get on that boogery mess quick, temps are going to plumit tommorow night. Dont let it freeze.


Lets see how many of those NO SALT clients will be calling in the morning. Gotta love it when that happens. I think I am going to send home the F-550 early load it out with salt and park it. Then have it ready for salt runs at the double time rate now that the storm is over and it is a call out request.....payuppayuppayup


----------



## tls22

Posted: Tuesday, 02 December 2008 12:04PM

City To Cut Back On Plowing Snow On Side Streets

Bernie Tafoya Reporting

CHICAGO (WBBM) -- The city says budget-crunching is going to affect snow removal this winter.

Streets and Sanitation Cmdr. Mike Picardi says less salt will be used on side streets this winter, and there could be delays in putting salt spreaders and plows on side streets.

Picardi says removal of yesterday’s two-inch snowfall cost taxpayers nearly 500-thousand dollars, most of it in salt and equipment costs.

Picardi says less salt was put on side streets yesterday than for snow falls last winter, all to save money.

The Streets and San boss says that, to save money on overtime costs, he’ll delay sending salt trucks and plows onto side streets after a weekend snowfall, unless conditions on the side streets become dangerous.

Cmdr. Picardi says the city may be a victim of its own success. He says, “people expect our main streets to be clear of snow and they become extremely impatient when they don’t see their side streets cleaned immediately”.

Still, to cut costs, Picardi is asking Chicagoans to be “patient” when it comes to side street snow removal this winter. He also asks people, when they shovel around their cars, to throw the snow onto the grassy parkway and not into the middle of the street.

Chicago is luckier than most towns in Illinois because it’s in the middle of a two-year deal to buy salt for $40/ton. Picardi says other towns around the state are paying about $140/ton.

Another cost-saving measure is better use of technology. Picardi says that, through the use of radar and cameras, even as far away as McHenry County, the city can put its people on-the-street when the snow is arriving instead of having them sit for hours on the side of the street waiting for the snow and racking up more payroll costs.


Contents of this site are Copyright 2008 by WBBM.


----------



## T-MAN

stroker79;659362 said:


> Yeah its going to be a big mess tomorrow. cant wait for the temps to stay low so the snow is nice and light!


Maybe a clipper sat night ? I was hoping to go fill a deer tag this weekend down by Dixon. If I cant go It damn well better snow enough for a push and some salt with that push payup


----------



## 3311

4evergreenlawns;659373 said:


> Lets see how many of those NO SALT clients will be calling in the morning. Gotta love it when that happens. I think I am going to send home the F-550 early load it out with salt and park it. Then have it ready for salt runs at the double time rate now that the storm is over and it is a call out request.....payuppayuppayup


Dastardly plan !


----------



## 4evergreenlawns

snow and ice inc;659388 said:


> Dastardly plan !


Now who in the world even uses a word like that.


----------



## 4evergreenlawns

Snow & Ice dude

What does one of the RA Adams Special cost ya??? Is the six week install standard or do you have to pay extra for that too???:realmad:

Oh and now I know why they have pull out sleeper couches in the waiting room, I though they were for something else.....

Ron G


----------



## 3311

4evergreenlawns;659397 said:


> Now who in the world even uses a word like that.


Special words for special occasions


----------



## 3311

Let's just leave the couches alone and hope they don't add showers and a snack bar !


----------



## ultimate plow

4evergreenlawns;659399 said:


> Snow & Ice dude
> 
> What does one of the RA Adams Special cost ya??? Is the six week install standard or do you have to pay extra for that too???:realmad:
> 
> Oh and now I know why they have pull out sleeper couches in the waiting room, I though they were for something else.....
> 
> Ron G


LoL now thats funny. My truck was delayed and when the call to rich adams occured I had my truck the next day!


----------



## erkoehler

ultimate plow;659408 said:


> LoL now thats funny. My truck was delayed and when the call to rich adams occured I had my truck the next day!


Better double check and make sure the nuts are all tight


----------



## 3311

snow and ice inc;659407 said:


> Let's just leave the couches alone and hope they don't add showers and a snack bar !


" All kidding aside " alot of people complain about Adams slow service but they have always treated me fairly .


----------



## ultimate plow

erkoehler;659411 said:


> Better double check and make sure the nuts are all tight


Now thats REALLY funny. NOT!!!!


----------



## 4evergreenlawns

erkoehler;659411 said:


> Better double check and make sure the nuts are all tight


Hey Steve,

Looks like you are not the only one that got the special :crying: torque setting on the RA Adams Special.

You mean you did not see the shower room behind the vending boxes???

Best, Ron G


----------



## ptllandscapeIL

north of 88 3-5 in by early evening,going to be very little sleet and starting around 12 noon and turning very quickly to snow .. all 3 trucks have issues the first storm went smooth will see what happens


----------



## Mark13

Bring it on wesport I'm ready. 

Truck and plow are both washed so I'm sure it will snow just to make my time spend cleaning them a waste.


----------



## Donny O.

i'm ready for some real stuff. still getting a few calls from people waiting for the last minute. set up 4 new ones just last night!!


----------



## NoFearDeere

We are ready...might even have a new '09 3500HD pickup tonight!


----------



## pieperlc

Started snowing about 1/2 hour ago. Moderate snowfall. A coating on all untreated surfaces already. Sounds like it will quit here late afternoon.


----------



## snowman79

where you at pieperic


----------



## erkoehler

pieperlc;659641 said:


> Started snowing about 1/2 hour ago. Moderate snowfall. A coating on all untreated surfaces already. Sounds like it will quit here late afternoon.


How are you going to tease us with that info, and not say where you are?


----------



## snowman79

im probably the furthest west out of most of you besides the rockford and belvidere guys and ive got nothing...the clouds are startin to darken up and winds pickin up a lil should be here by 12


----------



## pieperlc

snowman79;659699 said:


> where you at pieperic


Sorry, northwest IL, Freeport area. Have about 1-2" on ground with rather heavy snowfall. Visibility is + 1/2 mile. Haven't seen any rain or sleet, only snow.


----------



## snowman79

just woke up after dozin a little and looked outside and snow is commin down at a moderate clip. Not stickin to pavement or walks yet but should be soon.


----------



## AlwaysGreener

Well it has hit, and it is coming down hard and fast.. About 1/2 inch on ground already...


----------



## DCSpecial

Just started up in Grayslake within the last 30min.


----------



## erkoehler

I am just outside of crystal lake, il and it has been snowing for about an hour.

Starting to accum. on the pavement now


----------



## dlcs

This oen is about done, we will be lucky to have 2" on the ground. Thats ok though, I love these little storms. Pre-salt, plow and salt again, yee haa.payup


----------



## DCSpecial

I was just in Gages Lake looking at 4 lots that I'll be helping my neighbor with, nothing much on the ground right now.


----------



## Steve 455

Not even a drop of rain down here yet but it looks like it's coming, hopefully there's enough to plowpayup


----------



## snowman79

Marengo startin to taper off...havn't been out yet...the driveway looks like we got 3 inches...havn't checked the roads yet. Will probably be goin out in an hour...


----------



## ktraver97ss

Its melting as soon as it hits the pavement around here.


----------



## stroker79

ktraver97ss;660076 said:


> Its melting as soon as it hits the pavement around here.


Same here. Im gonna go dump the plow in garage, looks like we are going to have a bit of a break. Kinda bummed, was looking to a nice 3-6"er. ahh well.


----------



## WilliamOak

sticking on the pavement and goin out soon!!!!!! (within the next 2 or so hrs)


----------



## AlwaysGreener

We received 4" all crews are heading out at 8.... Lots of salt because tomorrow is going to get darn right cold and everything is going to freeze..Good luck everyone..


----------



## erkoehler

Maybe 1-1.5 in our parking lot, and I was bored......


----------



## scottL

erkoehler;660139 said:


> Maybe 1-1.5 in our parking lot, and I was bored......


Hey Eric ...... Uhhhh .... I know your new to plowing but, the pile of snow should go somewhere else than behind that suv


----------



## 1olddogtwo

this one just fell apart ,nothing but a lil rain so far.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

scottL;660158 said:


> Hey Eric ...... Uhhhh .... I know your new to plowing but, the pile of snow should go somewhere else than behind that suv


is that snow?


----------



## erkoehler

1olddogtwo;660163 said:


> is that snow?


Mostly.....alot of slush, and some sand from one of our lots.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

scottL;660158 said:


> Hey Eric ...... Uhhhh .... I know your new to plowing but, the pile of snow should go somewhere else than behind that suv


is that snow or did u plow up the front yard 1st?


----------



## erkoehler

scottL;660158 said:


> Hey Eric ...... Uhhhh .... I know your new to plowing but, the pile of snow should go somewhere else than behind that suv


Isn't that how your supposed to do all the driveways


----------



## stroker79

erkoehler;660174 said:


> Isn't that how your supposed to do all the driveways


Just the ones that dont pay


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

It started to snow around 5:00 PM here it is just sticking to the vehicles and grass at this point. I'm thinking we wont get more than an inch....


----------



## NorthernSvc's

i was getting all excited, dont get many of these gravy snows were you get all night to do it.


----------



## Steve 455

I guess I can go get some beer now, no snow here


----------



## stroker79

Yeah I just took the plow off. In some areas in my driveway there is about an inch though. Wish all the snow that fell had stuck!


----------



## DCSpecial

Still snowing up here, looks like a little over an inch on the patio, walks, pillars, etc..


----------



## T-MAN

We got a lil over an inch here. It will be a nice gravy push and salt payup. Heading out in a lil bit.


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

Still only sticking to cars and untraveled roads. About a half inch has fell if that. Will go out when its done to salt really quick.


----------



## Vaughn Schultz

I'm heading out to spray some cal, only about a quarter inch here


----------



## pieperlc

We had about 3"-4" out here. Here=an hour west of rockford. Started pushing at noon. Got in a little after 8. Heading out at 2:30 to cleanup the commercial and finish the old folks' drives.


----------



## snowstroker

What a ****** storm, what was supposed to be 2-5 inches turned out to about a half inch of slushy mush. All I did was throw some salt down at a few of my accounts and that was it.


----------



## snowman79

mostly a salting event at our accounts....really icy mess, some accounts that are out in the open were plowed do to blowing and drifting. Got a couple hours in.....not to bad of a storm...just wish we got enough to push every account. Maybe friday night/saturday?


----------



## WilliamOak

Ended up with 1.5" if that, everythings starting to ice over now. Went to the YMCA to play some basketball to get my mind off this lol.


----------



## Mark13

snowman79;660815 said:


> mostly a salting event at our accounts....really icy mess, some accounts that are out in the open were plowed do to blowing and drifting. Got a couple hours in.....not to bad of a storm...just wish we got enough to push every account. Maybe friday night/saturday?


Sounds like my run tonight.

Hopefully friday night/saturday is about 4-6" of some nice fluffy powder.


----------



## scottL

stroker79;660189 said:


> Just the ones that dont pay


Nope. the ones that don't pay receive all of their past snow, plus all of their neighbors and the public streets snow. I make no bones about returns with interest   I find cash flys out the door to me as the pile grows


----------



## scottL

So ... you weather buffs.

The latest model maps have a dusting Friday afternoon. Snow Saturday morning, 1-3" and Sunday is indicating another system in the morning.

This will continue without end for a while. The low that is producing this off the upper pacific is well entrenched and drawing lot's of moisture in the upper air levels. This has been in place for nearly 1.5 weeks and could go another 3 weeks before something significant changes it.

Salt, plow, salt...Salt, plow, salt...Salt, plow, salt...Salt, plow, salt...Salt, plow, salt...Salt, plow, salt...Salt, plow, salt...Salt, plow, salt... :crying: Salt, plow, salt...Salt, plow, salt...


----------



## stroker79

Thats fine with me. I just hope themps stay cold enough cause there wasnt enough snow to plow yesterday.

Ill take all the 2-3 inchers i can get with a 8 inchere here and there


----------



## ultimate plow

wasnt too bad of a night. Definetly easy on the trucks. Plowed lots that had an inch because it was going to be so cold today it just had to be done. Everything was salted as well. hopefully enough on sat to do it all again


----------



## Mark13

stroker79;661211 said:


> Ill take all the 2-3 inchers i can get with a 8 inchere here and there


Sounds good to me too.payup


----------



## snowman79

rockford weather is saying 1-3 friday night into saturday. They say next weeks storm either monday or wed could be a more of a moderate accumulation. We'll see...


----------



## AlwaysGreener

snowman79;661276 said:


> rockford weather is saying 1-3 friday night into saturday. They say next weeks storm either monday or wed could be a more of a moderate accumulation. We'll see...


I'm hearing the same thing... We are ready...payup


----------



## DCSpecial

Yep, plowed my residential accounts and then plowed a school and then a church for my neighbor mainly because of drifting. The other church lots I cruised through just had a dusting. He was following me salting.
Now I get to go wash my truck with hot water in his heated shop (part of our agreement on top of my pay)


----------



## ultimate plow

Hideing in the garage so mother nature doesnt see the plow.


----------



## DCSpecial

Mine is in the shop as well.....about to go out to get it to plow our lot.


----------



## erkoehler

Well, my truck is in to the dealer for repairs......getting ready for snow:crying:


----------



## stroker79

mines freezing its ass off in the driveway with the plow in garage.............


----------



## erkoehler

stroker79;661484 said:


> mines freezing its ass off in the driveway with the plow in garage.............


It should snow now that mine is in the shop.....


----------



## stroker79

erkoehler;661501 said:


> It should snow now that mine is in the shop.....


Lets hope so!!!payup

Whats wrong with it?


----------



## tls22

Hey doug with a low of 18 friday night and a high of 30 saturday the snow will have no problem sticking, its the amount of preciep it has that you have to be worried about!:waving:


----------



## scottL

erkoehler;661474 said:


> Well, my truck is in to the dealer for repairs......getting ready for snow:crying:


.......Your not suppose to pile snow or dirt behind vehicles.... It's you in trouble everytime


----------



## stroker79

tls22;661551 said:


> Hey doug with a low of 18 friday night and a high of 30 saturday the snow will have no problem sticking, its the amount of preciep it has that you have to be worried about!:waving:


so your saying it doesnt have much precip or it has alot?


----------



## tls22

stroker79;661575 said:


> so your saying it doesnt have much precip or it has alot?


Not alot....but with a low of 18 it will give you a high ratio! 15-1 or 20-1 which means for every inch of liquid there will be 15 or 20 inches of snow. I think models print out about .10 of liquid for the event!


----------



## erkoehler

stroker79;661506 said:


> Lets hope so!!!payup
> 
> Whats wrong with it?


Having some issues with the power steering looked at, driver side window motor replaced, etc.

Utilizing the warranty


----------



## 3311

tls22;661603 said:


> Not alot....but with a low of 18 it will give you a high ratio! 15-1 or 20-1 which means for every inch of liquid there will be 15 or 20 inches of snow. I think models print out about .10 of liquid for the event!


So the models are saying 1.5 to 2.0 inches correct ?


----------



## Mark13

erkoehler;661474 said:


> Well, my truck is in to the dealer for repairs......getting ready for snow:crying:


Are you this winters Mark13??? 

:waving:


----------



## tls22

snow and ice inc;661669 said:


> So the models are saying 1.5 to 2.0 inches correct ?


You got it man! Enjoy!:waving: hence the 1-3!


----------



## stroker79

So whats going on anyhow?

3 days ago we were suddenly in a pattern with snow every couple days and now there really isnt anything on the horizon. Why did that all change?!

Someone needs to hack up Marks truck, I been doing the snow dance but hasnt been working. I put the plow away, that didnt work. I cant fit in a carwash so I cant wash my truck, LOL.

I dont know what else to do? Ha


----------



## WilliamOak

I put the shovels that were in the bed in the saddle box. maybe mother nature won't see them (i dont have a plow to hide like you guys, but I'm doing my best lol).


----------



## Mark13

Maybe I should go take my plow off, take the 5 bags of salt and shovel out of my truck. Act like I'm not ready for anything.


----------



## DCSpecial

I washed my truck earlier......covered in a sand/salt mix.


----------



## tls22

stroker79;661747 said:


> So whats going on anyhow?
> 
> 3 days ago we were suddenly in a pattern with snow every couple days and now there really isnt anything on the horizon. Why did that all change?!
> 
> Someone needs to hack up Marks truck, I been doing the snow dance but hasnt been working. I put the plow away, that didnt work. I cant fit in a carwash so I cant wash my truck, LOL.
> 
> I dont know what else to do? Ha


Buddy get away from accuweather! snow saturday then again on monday! ScottL is right!
This pattern favors you!

Tonight: Scattered snow showers before midnight. Mostly cloudy, with a low around 10. Wind chill values as low as -5. Blustery, with a west northwest wind between 10 and 20 mph. Chance of precipitation is 40%.

Friday: Mostly sunny, with a high near 23. Wind chill values as low as -5. West southwest wind between 10 and 15 mph.

Friday Night: A 50 percent chance of snow after midnight. Mostly cloudy, with a low around 18. Breezy, with a south southwest wind between 15 and 20 mph.

Saturday: Snow likely, mainly before noon. Mostly cloudy, with a high near 31. Breezy, with a south southwest wind 15 to 20 mph becoming west northwest. Chance of precipitation is 60%.

Saturday Night: Partly cloudy, with a low around 11. Blustery, with a northwest wind between 15 and 20 mph.

Sunday: Mostly sunny, with a high near 24.

Sunday Night: Mostly cloudy, with a low around 14.

Monday: A chance of snow. Mostly cloudy, with a high near 30.

Monday Night: A chance of snow. Mostly cloudy, with a low around 26.

Tuesday: A chance of snow. Mostly cloudy, with a high near 30.

Tuesday Night: Mostly cloudy, with a low around 16.

Wednesday: A slight chance of snow showers. Mostly cloudy, with a high near 25.

Wednesday Night: Mostly cloudy, with a low around 10.

Thursday: Mostly sunny, with a high near 22.


----------



## Mark13

Alright, plows off. Truck is in the shed and the plow is hiding in the garage.


----------



## 4evergreenlawns

T-MAN;660420 said:


> We got a lil over an inch here. It will be a nice gravy push and salt payup. Heading out in a lil bit.


Todd,

FYI, M&T reported Beach Park 1.9 just incase you need that info in your back pocket.

Steve,

McHenery 1.2

Ron G


----------



## scottL

tls22;661836 said:


> Buddy get away from accuweather! snow saturday then again on monday! ScottL is right!
> This pattern favors you!
> 
> Tonight: Scattered snow showers before midnight. Mostly cloudy, with a low around 10. Wind chill values as low as -5. Blustery, with a west northwest wind between 10 and 20 mph. Chance of precipitation is 40%.
> 
> Friday: Mostly sunny, with a high near 23. Wind chill values as low as -5. West southwest wind between 10 and 15 mph.
> 
> Friday Night: A 50 percent chance of snow after midnight. Mostly cloudy, with a low around 18. Breezy, with a south southwest wind between 15 and 20 mph.
> 
> Saturday: Snow likely, mainly before noon. Mostly cloudy, with a high near 31. Breezy, with a south southwest wind 15 to 20 mph becoming west northwest. Chance of precipitation is 60%.
> 
> Saturday Night: Partly cloudy, with a low around 11. Blustery, with a northwest wind between 15 and 20 mph.
> 
> Sunday: Mostly sunny, with a high near 24.
> 
> Sunday Night: Mostly cloudy, with a low around 14.
> 
> Monday: A chance of snow. Mostly cloudy, with a high near 30.
> 
> Monday Night: A chance of snow. Mostly cloudy, with a low around 26.
> 
> Tuesday: A chance of snow. Mostly cloudy, with a high near 30.
> 
> Tuesday Night: Mostly cloudy, with a low around 16.
> 
> Wednesday: A slight chance of snow showers. Mostly cloudy, with a high near 25.
> 
> Wednesday Night: Mostly cloudy, with a low around 10.
> 
> Thursday: Mostly sunny, with a high near 22.


Aside from our BEER  bet .... You are becoming a chicago groupie ... If your coming to plow I'm sure we can all pile hours on you for the visit :salute:


----------



## tls22

scottL;662030 said:


> Aside from our BEER  bet .... You are becoming a chicago groupie ... If your coming to plow I'm sure we can all pile hours on you for the visit :salute:


Thanks scott, talking to a few members in your area my visit might come alot sooner then march! Im hoping sometime before xmass!

I like to look at the weather stuff for your area, because its alot more exciting then 50 and light rain!:crying: Plus i fiqure i can help some of you guys out with a good forcast. Althought you seem to be spot on with your forcast!


----------



## Midwest BuildIt Inc

tls22;662104 said:


> Thanks scott, talking to a few members in your area my visit might come alot sooner then march! Im hoping sometime before xmass!
> 
> I like to look at the weather stuff for your area, because its alot more exciting then 50 and light rain!:crying: Plus i fiqure i can help some of you guys out with a good forcast. Althought you seem to be spot on with your forcast!


If you come out here, im willing to give up some of my hours for you. I know you have talked to eric about working..I know what that chasing snow feeling is....


----------



## Midwest BuildIt Inc

Mark13;661724 said:


> Are you this winters Mark13???
> 
> :waving:


This might be my year for breaking things, im not off to a good start. Usually the first half of the season is gravy for me....

Blown hose, lose hose, 5 quarts of plow oil, my boss plow needs new cutting edges, the center part of my plow is starting to rip apart, and now some weird noises coming from my trans i believe .:crying:


----------



## tls22

BNC SERVICES;662122 said:


> If you come out here, im willing to give up some of my hours for you. I know you have talked to eric about working..I know what that chasing snow feeling is....


Bryan thanks man, thats really cool! If i come out there im not looking for hours or money, just to push some snow and have some good times! Even if i fly out or somthing, perhaps i can ride along during a big storm, or if sum1 gets tired i can drive a little!

Thanks Chi-town, eric, doug, bryan, and few other i have talk to! you have been nothing but nice and stand up guys! It sucks right now with no snow! im def looking foward to coming out there!

Thanks Tim!:waving:


----------



## erkoehler

tls22;662130 said:


> Bryan thanks man, thats really cool! If i come out there im not looking for hours or money, just to push some snow and have some good times! Even if i fly out or somthing, perhaps i can ride along during a big storm, or if sum1 gets tired i can drive a little!
> 
> Thanks Chi-town, eric, doug, bryan, and few other i have talk to! you have been nothing but nice and stand up guys! It sucks right now with no snow! im def looking foward to coming out there!
> 
> Thanks Tim!:waving:


Being the rookie that I am, you are more than welcome to come ride/drive with me! As long as you like Walgreens parking lots 

P.S. I work with BNC and Eric.


----------



## Mark13

BNC SERVICES;662127 said:


> This might be my year for breaking things, im not off to a good start. Usually the first half of the season is gravy for me....
> 
> Blown hose, lose hose, 5 quarts of plow oil, my boss plow needs new cutting edges, the center part of my plow is starting to rip apart, and now some weird noises coming from my trans i believe .:crying:


Jeez bryan, fallin apart on us. Hopefully ya get things figured out quick and get back in the action.

Didn't you just have that trans rebuilt to long ago at around 200k?


----------



## tls22

erkoehler;662137 said:


> Being the rookie that I am, you are more than welcome to come ride/drive with me! As long as you like Walgreens parking lots
> 
> P.S. I work with BNC and Eric.


Thanks man, i def going to try and get out there! Walgreens or w/e as long as it has snow on the pavement!


----------



## erkoehler

tls22;662152 said:


> Thanks man, i def going to try and get out there! Walgreens or w/e as long as it has snow on the pavement!


Worst case scenario, we drive over to Eric's shop and see how high of a snow pile we can make in front of the shop door while BNC works on his truck:redbounce


----------



## Midwest BuildIt Inc

HA HA.......eric 2....

Ok trans issue. http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?p=662184#post662184


----------



## tls22

erkoehler;662155 said:


> Worst case scenario, we drive over to Eric's shop and see how high of a snow pile we can make in front of the shop door while BNC works on his truck:redbounce





BNC SERVICES;662191 said:


> HA HA.......eric 2....
> 
> Ok trans issue. http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?p=662184#post662184


haha thats great eric2! Ask eric1 to make the sound that came out of bryans truck! Its pretty funny!


----------



## Mark13

erkoehler;662155 said:


> Worst case scenario, we drive over to Eric's shop and see how high of a snow pile we can make in front of the shop door while BNC works on his truck:redbounce


I'm in, give me a call. I'll come help with that. I can be there in an hour and 20min.


----------



## WilliamOak

I'd love to come and watch you guys dick around. lol.


----------



## erkoehler

Oakwood Land.;662206 said:


> I'd love to come and watch you guys dick around. lol.


WHOA, this is serious snow plowing! You bite your tongue......


----------



## Mark13

Oakwood Land.;662206 said:


> I'd love to come and watch you guys dick around. lol.


Keep it in your pants sicko.  I'm not sure what's on your mind but we were talking about trucks, plows, 2 overhead doors, and 2 large snowpiles.


----------



## Midwest BuildIt Inc

tls22;662201 said:


> haha thats great eric2! Ask eric1 to make the sound that came out of bryans truck! Its pretty funny!


yea, now there is two erics...lol......

What did you talk to him?

The best part about it is that no matter what breaks or issues i have, I can always keep the truck going. even if i have to getto rig the stuff together with what ever i have, I ALWAYS KEEP GOING......I have not missed or bailed out on a snowstorm in 16 years, i will not start now....


----------



## Mark13

BNC SERVICES;662216 said:


> I have not missed or bailed out on a snowstorm in 16 years, i will not start now....


You sir.....are a baller. wesport


----------



## erkoehler

Anybody have any info on the forecast for Saturday night, Sunday all day/night, and Monday AM?

I have a dealer meeting in MN that I "should" attend......hows it looking for plow-able snow those days?

I will line up a driver for my truck if I have to go out of town, but I am not happy about this:realmad:


----------



## Midwest BuildIt Inc

erkoehler;662223 said:


> Anybody have any info on the forecast for Saturday night, Sunday all day/night, and Monday AM?
> 
> I have a dealer meeting in MN that I "should" attend......hows it looking for plow-able snow those days?
> 
> I will line up a driver for my truck if I have to go out of town, but I am not happy about this:realmad:


I believe snow fri night into sat, and then clear until monday..... but that can change in ten min..lol


----------



## WilliamOak

*webster's defination of dick around:* when 3 or more grown men (and mark) get together and keep themselves busy doing seriously awesome important necessary tasks.

^ I guess as long as I used it in that context it makes mroe sense lol.


----------



## 4evergreenlawns

BNC,

Hit your web page, WOW!!! that is some great looking equipment you have on the Winter services page. That Front loader and Bobcat with the pusher box is SWEEET!!!!! And that picture of the truck with the salter is awesome too........

How did you get the mobile weather alerts VIA text messagign to all your drivers?? How many trucks in your fleet that must be alot of phone? Is it some type of network that does mass texting? What does something like that cost??


Ron G.


----------



## tls22

BNC SERVICES;662216 said:


> yea, now there is two erics...lol......
> 
> What did you talk to him?
> 
> The best part about it is that no matter what breaks or issues i have, I can always keep the truck going. even if i have to getto rig the stuff together with what ever i have, I ALWAYS KEEP GOING......I have not missed or bailed out on a snowstorm in 16 years, i will not start now....


yeah the 1 and 2 is a good way to sort it out.

I talk to him around 830est, so 730 ur time. Yeah he said u guys where in the middel of the road stopping traffic! lol

Yeah i love seeing the dodge on the road, he goes along with winter in chi-town. Dont worry man, you will def be back up and running!


----------



## erkoehler

BNC SERVICES;662235 said:


> I believe snow fri night into sat, and then clear until monday..... but that can change in ten min..lol


Cool, I can work until as late as 1am Sunday WORST case scenario. Hopefully we'll be finished Sat. afternoon with cleanups.


----------



## Midwest BuildIt Inc

Oakwood Land.;662238 said:


> *webster's defination of dick around:* when 3 or more grown men (and mark) get together and keep themselves busy doing seriously awesome important necessary tasks.
> 
> ^ I guess as long as I used it in that context it makes mroe sense lol.


Urban dictionary definition..
1.	dick around 
(instransitive) to waste time; to lose focus; to lack seriousness of purpose
We finished the treasure hunt while the other team was still dicking around with the map.

2. dick around 
spending a lot of time doing nothing of any significance. see poopin' around
I don't even think I got anything done all day Tuesday, I just skipped class and dicked around

Poopin around..

1. poopin' around. Not really doing much of anything, although putting on the pretense of being involved in gainful activity. ...


----------



## WilliamOak

^perfect. poopin' around is exactly what I was after!


----------



## tls22

BNC SERVICES;662263 said:


> Urban dictionary definition..
> 
> 1. poopin' around. Not really doing much of anything, although putting on the pretense of being involved in gainful activity. ...


Speakin of poopin i have go take a ron!:waving:


----------



## Mark13

tls22;662267 said:


> Speakin of poopin i have go take an obama


 j/k ( i think)


----------



## Midwest BuildIt Inc

Oakwood Land.;662266 said:


> ^perfect. poopin' around is exactly what I was after!


Yea, i really like that definition...


----------



## WilliamOak

Well mark now your just bein racist! although I share the same opinion lol.


----------



## Mark13

Oakwood Land.;662275 said:


> Well mark now your just bein racist! although I share the same opinion lol.


I heard it somewhere else and though it was funny. So I had to throw it in there.


----------



## 4evergreenlawns

tls22;662267 said:


> Speakin of poopin i have go take a ron g!:waving:


Not sure why you continue to have to direct those kind of comments my way. What is your problem? Did I even address you??

Ron G.


----------



## tls22

4evergreenlawns;662281 said:


> Not sure why you continue to have to direct those kind of comments my way. What is your problem? Did I even address you??
> 
> Ron G.


Your right you did not address me! I just felt it was wrong calling sum1 out on a employment thread! I see your point, but i feel it would have been better address somewhere else!

water under the bridge! Have a good season!


----------



## Mark13

Sweet, I finally made a sig worthy quote. And nice job stealing bryan's fame collin. lol.


----------



## weeman97

eric2- i did not cross yor path at all last storm. ENJOY walgreens that was my route last year! beats the hell out of speedways!! maybe next storm.
BNC- you aint the only one did 650.00 worth of damage to my NEW plow some how. i think fisher iss warranting it! 

hope so see all soon!


----------



## Mark13

weeman97;662288 said:


> BNC- you aint the only one did 650.00 worth of damage to my NEW plow some how. i think fisher iss warranting it!
> 
> hope so see all soon!


What happened to the new V weeman?


----------



## weeman97

mark hate to burst ya bubble but eric and bryan are beyond ballers....they certified ROCKSTARS!


----------



## weeman97

busted welds on the trip edge bar! think it was a monday or friday bulit plow. welds snapped real clean.


----------



## Midwest BuildIt Inc

Mark13;662289 said:


> What happened to the new V weeman?


He bought a fisher and not a boss.........


----------



## stroker79

Well Tim, as you know, you already have a place to stay here, just give me some notice so I can clean our second room out, LOL. 

And if you just want a ride along, you know I have room for ya!


----------



## tls22

stroker79;662294 said:


> Well Tim, as you know, you already have a place to stay here, just give me some notice so I can clean our second room out, LOL.
> 
> And if you just want a ride along, you know I have room for ya!


Thanks pal.......lol Its def going to be a good time! Im going to have to plan it right before a snowstorm hits!


----------



## Mark13

weeman97;662290 said:


> mark hate to burst ya bubble but eric and bryan are beyond ballers....they certified ROCKSTARS!


I wanted to use something different then that. I knew they were certified already.


weeman97;662292 said:


> busted welds on the trip edge bar! think it was a monday or friday bulit plow. welds snapped real clean.


Jeez, that's not what you want as the start to your season.


BNC SERVICES;662293 said:


> He bought a fisher and not a boss.........


----------



## WilliamOak

Mark, I would call it more of a tribute I guess, Just thought everyone would want to know what a baller is. techincally speaking.
and I just realized I did it wrong. I didnt get the part where you quoted bnc


----------



## Mark13

Oakwood Land.;662302 said:


> Mark, I would call it more of a tribute I guess, Just thought everyone would want to know what a baller is. techincally speaking.
> and I just realized I did it wrong. I didnt get the part where you quoted bnc


I don't care what ya do with it. I just had to give ya a hard time.


----------



## WilliamOak

its over with now. I have moved on.


----------



## weeman97

bryan shhhh! i know i should havewent boss.....but i like my fisher


----------



## weeman97

the damage


----------



## stroker79

thats clearly a bad weld, no penetration at all.


----------



## weeman97

thats on 2 of 3 of my driverside trip bar! i was shivd haha! i told ya it was built on monday or friday


----------



## Midwest BuildIt Inc

stroker79;662332 said:


> thats clearly a bad weld, no penetration at all.


Yea that's what i say too...http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?p=662334#post662334


----------



## weeman97

i think next storm u and i should take normal pics/ videos and show people how we do work!


----------



## Mark13

weeman97;662337 said:


> thats on 2 of 3 of my driverside trip bar! i was shivd haha! i told ya it was built on monday or friday


It doesn't look like they finished it friday night.


----------



## Midwest BuildIt Inc

Hell yea,,and here are a couple of pics to make you feel better weeman, this is what my blade looks like after that first storm..


----------



## Midwest BuildIt Inc

and another.....................................


----------



## tls22

BNC SERVICES;662361 said:


> and another.....................................


Wow i think your blade has seen more snow in a week, then mine has in 3 years!:crying:


----------



## weeman97

but ya blade has done ALOT of work! mine f'n brand new


----------



## Midwest BuildIt Inc

well maybe they wont make you feel better, that blade has been pushing snow for ten years, yours was only 12 hours....lol


----------



## Midwest BuildIt Inc

Post # 1000,, only took 5 years...lol:redbounce


----------



## weeman97

i'm not a welder but i know NO penetration sucks hahahaha ;-)


----------



## tls22

BNC SERVICES;662367 said:


> Post # 1000,, only took 5 years...lol:redbounce


congrats, now your a addict! The first step to recovery is admiting you have a problem!:waving:


----------



## Mark13

BNC SERVICES;662367 said:


> Post # 1000,, only took 5 years...lol:redbounce


Congratulations Bryan. Your part of the club now.


weeman97;662368 said:


> i'm not a welder but i know NO penetration sucks hahahaha ;-)


Hahaha. 



BNC SERVICES;662366 said:


> well maybe they wont make you feel better, that blade has been pushing snow for ten years, yours was only 12 hours....lol


Your boss is 10 bryan? Isn't it an rt3 mount system that's been updated with the new lights since you hit that man hole cover or whatever with the last set?


----------



## Midwest BuildIt Inc

tls22;662371 said:


> congrats, now your a addict! The first step to recovery is admiting you have a problem!:waving:


Yaaaaaaaaay. i moved up a notch......


----------



## stroker79

weeman97;662368 said:


> i'm not a welder but i know NO penetration sucks hahahaha ;-)


I think you mean that if there is no penetration there should be sucking?? LOL

See how long till this gets deleted


----------



## weeman97

ya still workin n 300


----------



## weeman97

stroker nice! haha


----------



## tls22

stroker79;662377 said:


> I think you mean that if there is no penetration there should be sucking?? LOL
> 
> See how long till this gets deleted


lol....i give it to 6am!


----------



## Midwest BuildIt Inc

Mark13;662375 said:


> Your boss is 10 bryan? Isn't it an rt3 mount system that's been updated with the new lights since you hit that man hole cover or whatever with the last set?


My boss is a 99 or 2000 model. its the original smart hitch(RT3 Smarthitch), basically the same as the new ones, but its all been upgraded to the newer stuff. and soon to be upgraded to the new wing style and cutting edges.


----------



## Mark13

weeman97;662378 said:


> ya still workin n 300


I've been here a year less and have you beat by over 1500 posts that counted. I'd be at about 15,000 if the off topic stuff counted.

Holy crap I need a life!


----------



## weeman97

tls22;662382 said:


> lol....i give it to 6am!


why were talkin about weldin..and that i dont know jack about other then dont look at the bright blue


----------



## Mark13

BNC SERVICES;662383 said:


> My boss is a 99 or 2000 model. its the original smart hitch(RT3 Smarthitch), basically the same as the new ones, but its all been upgraded to the newer stuff. and soon to be upgraded to the new wing style and cutting edges.


ahh ok. Gettin' your money's worth I see.


----------



## weeman97

mark bran is just stright doin it with that plow


----------



## tls22

weeman97;662386 said:


> why were talkin about weldin..and that i dont know jack about other then dont look at the bright blue


I kno as much as you do!:waving: How does they jb weld stuff work?


----------



## Mark13

weeman97;662390 said:


> mark bran is just stright doin it with that plow


I wonder how much they were new back then and how much it has made him since 99 or 2000.


----------



## weeman97

when i worked at autozone it used to fly off the shelf. but people would be in 48hrs later for more or the right fix. i remember one guy i said " no sir you cannot JB weld your tire on to the stud...u need to buy lugnuts"!


----------



## tls22

weeman97;662396 said:


> when i worked at autozone it used to fly off the shelf. but people would be in 48hrs later for more or the right fix. i remember one guy i said " no sir you cannot JB weld your tire on to the stud...u need to buy lugnuts"!


lolololol Thats great! Yeah i guess its more om temporary fix, then a permanent!


----------



## weeman97

ya some people i wonder how they survive


----------



## Midwest BuildIt Inc

Mark13;662387 said:


> ahh ok. Gettin' your money's worth I see.


For sure.......I get my money's worth out of everything, well almost, girls suck....


----------



## Mark13

BNC SERVICES;662405 said:


> For sure.......I get my money's worth out of everything, well almost, girls suck....


Hahaha.


----------



## ptllandscapeIL

Did I see someone post somethign about PLowing speedway gas stations>>>they sucka nd they are bid so low i didnt want to do them the landscape company that does at least the ones around here do many gas stations and they are scabs i live right next to a speedway and the plow guys suck


----------



## scottL

System 1)
So, after midnight tonight we'll see a quick moving system tailing off by 6:am but, trace snow until 9:am. About 2". This pi--er of this one is it will end as people are waking up ... why it's my lot done, why isn't my driveway done, where are those......

System 2)
Sunday after 10m and running through Monday am a stronger and developing system is appearing on the models which shows ability to dump 4-6.

System 3)
This is toward the end of the model runs so data is less complete. However, there is a very strong system which will basically bleed into the tail of system 2 later Monday through Tuesday. This one looks like the whooper people close schools and stay home for.

Late today the model runs will be more complete. On the global maps the huge low is still well in place and pulling plenty of moisture up. There is also a new low which shows signs of being a monster as well. What could happen is we run the next 2-3 weeks then have a pause for 1-3 weeks and then back into another cycle.


----------



## Steve 455

Im hoping I can start plowing around 9AM tomorrow, get in 4-5 HRS then get some beers Sat night...

Hopefully improve my skills a little with an easy snow then bring on a BIG storm early next week...


----------



## NoFearDeere

I'm hoping for an inch tommorow morning. We got alot of little odds and ends to take care off. My contractor just got done remodeling my new house so I was hoping to move in this weekend but thats not gonna happen. We need to get insulation and new walls in the garage too! aahhhh!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

*looking good!!!!!!!!1*

Hazardous Weather Outlook 
Issued by NWS Chicago, IL

Home | Current Version | Previous Version | Text Only | Print | Product List | Glossary On
Versions: 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10 11 12 13 14 15 16 17 18 19 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

000
FLUS43 KLOT 051032
HWOLOT

HAZARDOUS WEATHER OUTLOOK
NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE CHICAGO/ROMEOVILLE IL
432 AM CST FRI DEC 5 2008

ILZ003>006-008-010>014-019>023-032-033-039-INZ001-002-010-011-019-
061045-
WINNEBAGO-BOONE-MCHENRY-LAKE ILLINOIS-OGLE-LEE-DE KALB-KANE-
DUPAGE-COOK-LA SALLE-KENDALL-GRUNDY-WILL-KANKAKEE-LIVINGSTON-
IROQUOIS-FORD-LAKE INDIANA-PORTER-NEWTON-JASPER-BENTON-
432 AM CST FRI DEC 5 2008 /532 AM EST FRI DEC 5 2008/

THIS HAZARDOUS WEATHER OUTLOOK IS FOR PORTIONS OF NORTH CENTRAL
ILLINOIS...NORTHEAST ILLINOIS AND NORTHWEST INDIANA.

.DAY ONE...TODAY AND TONIGHT.

LIGHT SNOW IS EXPECTED TO DEVELOP OVERNIGHT TONIGHT AS AN ALBERTA
CLIPPER MOVES SOUTHEAST ACROSS THE MIDWEST. SNOW WILL MOVE INTO
NORTH CENTRAL ILLINOIS SHORTLY AFTER MIDNIGHT...AND IS EXPECTED
TO SPREAD EAST ACROSS THE REMAINDER OF NORTHERN ILLINOIS AND
NORTHWEST INDIANA THROUGH SUNRISE SATURDAY. SNOW WILL THEN
DIMINISH TO SCATTERED FLURRIES OR LIGHT SNOW SHOWERS FROM WEST TO
EAST BY MID TO LATE MORNING. TOTAL ACCUMULATION IS EXPECTED TO BE
1 TO 2 INCHES ACROSS MUCH OF NORTHERN ILLINOIS AND NORTHWEST
INDIANA...EXCEPT 2 TO 3 INCHES ACROSS PORTIONS OF NORTHERN
ILLINOIS ROUGHLY NORTH OF INTERSTATE 88.

.DAYS TWO THROUGH SEVEN...SATURDAY THROUGH THURSDAY.

ANOTHER STORM SYSTEM WILL BRING THE POTENTIAL FOR ACCUMULATING
SNOW TO NORTHERN ILLINOIS AND NORTHWEST INDIANA SUNDAY NIGHT INTO
TUESDAY.


----------



## ultimate plow

thanks for the update scott! 2 inches 2 inches 2 inches


----------



## snowman79

i dont think we have to worry about the pavement bein to warm anymore...just got in from being outside all morning and it is down right chilly out.....


----------



## jadyejr

Yeah Lets just hope right! Anyone need help?


----------



## erkoehler

A big storm sounds good....might have to try to cancel my Monday meetings


----------



## Dodge Plow Pwr

Mark13;662385 said:


> I've been here a year less and have you beat by over 1500 posts that counted. I'd be at about 15,000 if the off topic stuff counted.
> 
> Holy crap I need a life!


Mark, you got that many last year while your truck was down and you had nothing better to do than type here on the forum?  Just bustin on you is all...LOL


----------



## Mark13

Dodge Plow Pwr;662709 said:


> Mark, you got that many last year while your truck was down and you had nothing better to do than type here on the forum?  Just bustin on you is all...LOL


Nahh that's about what it was. No truck to plow with, no energy to go skiing in the mornings, and to cold to go race around on the atvs. So I sat here on ps and posted and posted and posted.


----------



## jadyejr

I think were going to have a decent season this year.......


----------



## erkoehler

Just talked w/ car dealer, they said truck won't be done until monday! I told them that is not going to work......either fix it today or take it back in on trade for what I paid! This is BS, I don't want to miss these storms


----------



## scottL

erkoehler;663123 said:


> Just talked w/ car dealer, they said truck won't be done until monday! I told them that is not going to work......either fix it today or take it back in on trade for what I paid! This is BS, I don't want to miss these storms


What where you having done again? I've found talking to the shop manager in a friendly manor explain a business aspect usually goes far.


----------



## erkoehler

scottL;663126 said:


> What where you having done again? I've found talking to the shop manager in a friendly manor explain a business aspect usually goes far.


I have had the truck for 2 months and have had it in the shop 5 times for various issues. This is the second time it is back for power steering related issues, and now Carmax has taken the vehicle to Wickstrom Chevrolet to try and get the problem resolved.

Not real happy about a 20k investment sitting and not making any money with snow coming in tonight/Sunday/Monday!


----------



## Midwest BuildIt Inc

Well i got my trans noise straitened out , here was the problem.

well i made to my buddies shop today, Turns out that one of the bolts that hold the rear main seal on came loose and was hitting the flexplate. So it would work its way out and make noise then rattle itself back in and stop making noise. There was just enough room to cut it in half and work the pieces out, so thats all we did. I will have to keep my eye out for any oil leaking since its short one bolt now.. The only way to fix it right is to pull the trans out again. So i will just leave it for now and keep an eye on it. The best part is it only cost me a 24 case of miller light for 1.5 hours of shop time, its friday, my buddy (the shop owner) wasn't there, and the guys in the shop didnt feel like writing up a work order.. ..lol

Oh forgot to mention, when i went out to get that case of beer for them i got rear ended by an f150...I love trailer hitches sticking out the back. really messes up the vehicle that hits you, and leaves you without a scratch...


----------



## tls22

BNC SERVICES;663250 said:


> Well i got my trans noise straitened out , here was the problem.
> 
> well i made to my buddies shop today, Turns out that one of the bolts that hold the rear main seal on came loose and was hitting the flexplate. So it would work its way out and make noise then rattle itself back in and stop making noise. There was just enough room to cut it in half and work the pieces out, so thats all we did. I will have to keep my eye out for any oil leaking since its short one bolt now.. The only way to fix it right is to pull the trans out again. So i will just leave it for now and keep an eye on it. The best part is it only cost me a 24 case of miller light for 1.5 hours of shop time, its friday, my buddy (the shop owner) wasn't there, and the guys in the shop didnt feel like writing up a work order.. ..lol
> 
> Oh forgot to mention, when i went out to get that case of beer for them i got rear ended by an f150...I love trailer hitches sticking out the back. really messes up the vehicle that hits you, and leaves you without a scratch...


Yeah thats the best, i leave mine on all year around! It def protects the truck! Im glad you got the truck fix, how long do you think you have with boss before it splits off?


----------



## Midwest BuildIt Inc

I already have a new right side blade sitting here for it, I have to order a new left side and cutting edges. should be like a new plow before the end of dec,


----------



## tls22

BNC SERVICES;663270 said:


> I already have a new right side blade sitting here for it, I have to order a new left side and cutting edges. should be like a new plow before the end of dec,


Thats cool, a brand new plow for less the cost! Good luck tonight if you go out, stay safe!:waving:


----------



## erkoehler

Leaving now to try and pickup my truck......going to raise some hell


----------



## erkoehler

Well, got the truck from the dealer and it is still not 100%. Should make it through these next round of snows and then back in to the shop.


----------



## tls22

erkoehler;663447 said:


> Well, got the truck from the dealer and it is still not 100%. Should make it through these next round of snows and then back in to the shop.


Glad to hear man......good for you! Now go make some money!payup


----------



## erkoehler

tls22;663460 said:


> Glad to hear man......good for you! Now go make some money!payup


Heard you gave Eric1 a bit of a scare about me not working!


----------



## tls22

erkoehler;663123 said:


> Just talked w/ car dealer, they said truck won't be done until monday! I told them that is not going to work......either fix it today or take it back in on trade for what I paid! This is BS, I don't want to miss these storms





erkoehler;663140 said:


> I have had the truck for 2 months and have had it in the shop 5 times for various issues. This is the second time it is back for power steering related issues, and now Carmax has taken the vehicle to Wickstrom Chevrolet to try and get the problem resolved.
> 
> Not real happy about a 20k investment sitting and not making any money with snow coming in tonight/Sunday/Monday!


Sorry i thought you where saying it was not going to be ready.....i did not mean to cause a stir! I thought he knew!


----------



## erkoehler

I didn't think it was going to be ready, and they only finished 2 of 6 items on my repair list.

BUT, I can plow with it so I will work it as long as possible.


----------



## tls22

erkoehler;663480 said:


> I didn't think it was going to be ready, and they only finished 2 of 6 items on my repair list.
> 
> BUT, I can plow with it so I will work it as long as possible.


Yeah you will be fine. From what you where saying about what they are fixing, you should be fine plowing!


----------



## DCSpecial

Sweet, more snow 


Had to drop off a trailer at Adams that was rear ended back in Sept (Jeep Commander was rear ended and pushed into the trailer)......their lot is packed with plow trucks.

Then went to my buddy's body shop since I had him paint some fender flares and had one of his employees toss them on. They help cover up my 325mm wide tires a little bit more.
Truck's clean and back in our shop ready to go.


----------



## ktraver97ss

erkoehler;663480 said:


> I didn't think it was going to be ready, and they only finished 2 of 6 items on my repair list.
> 
> BUT, I can plow with it so I will work it as long as possible.


Hey, If you bring it back to Dick Wickstrom ask to speak with Steve Stoops in service. I used to work there with him back in the day and just tell him you know me, Kevin Traver, and im sure he'll find a way to get your **** done asap. I was just over there the other day killin time and they were deader than a door nail, i dont see why things werent done in a timely manner.

What all were you having done?


----------



## Mark13

Is this storm worth putting my plow on for?

I just got home and some of the roads are slightly drifted but since the winds blowing at about 100mph idk how much snow is actually going to stay on the lots.


----------



## jadyejr

Mark13;663787 said:


> Is this storm worth putting my plow on for?
> 
> I just got home and some of the roads are slightly drifted but since the winds blowing at about 100mph idk how much snow is actually going to stay on the lots.


The question of the night.................


----------



## Mark13

jadyejr;663789 said:


> The question of the night.................


No kidding. Looks like tomarrow would be the perfect break in run for my new to me spreader. But I couldn't get in my bosses shed to get the controller I need for it. Dang door was froze down.


----------



## jadyejr

Mark13;663794 said:


> No kidding. Looks like tomarrow would be the perfect break in run for my new to me spreader. But I couldn't get in my bosses shed to get the controller I need for it. Dang door was froze down.


Blow Torch time!!!


----------



## WilliamOak

lol jeez mark, just another excuse for you to overload your truck with something. first its those bobcats now it's gonna be a full load of salt lol. I think I can hear it crying now.


----------



## Mark13

jadyejr;663797 said:


> Blow Torch time!!!


It's froze in the shed,lol.

And I live 15 minutes away so it wasn't worth messing around with making trips back and forth for tools to help get in. I'll let him mess with it in the morning, that away I don't have to be responsible if something breaks.

My bed isn't big enough to get much bagged in,lol. Toolbox and backrack take up to much space.


----------



## 3311

2 " on the ground in IsLand Lake and 2.5 inches in Hebron. Lots of drifting up there in Hebron.


----------



## 02DURAMAX

I got 3"!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## snowman79

Marengo got about three so did huntley, hard to tell though with the wind. Just got in...goin back out in a couple hours to do some drift clean-ups and maybe resalt some areas. Sounds like sunday night again?


----------



## stroker79

I dont know how much we got but I got a bunch of hours


----------



## erkoehler

Just got in, had MAYBE 1.5" in Naperville and the wind was blowing!


----------



## stroker79

Oh and about an hour in, I had my first plow problem. the passenger side return spring snapped off. I dont know how I didnt hear it cause it bent the mount on the moldboard side, the side with the little eyelet. But luckily one of the other guys had a spare western trip spring that worked perfect.

So I learned my lesson about carryiing spare parts so I bought 2 new trip springs, 2 eyelet deals, some fluid and a spare hose.

Now watch, the next thing that breaks will be a part that I didnt buy, LOL.


----------



## jadyejr

Anyone need help???? Let me know! 
252-258-5832


----------



## erkoehler

I ordered the parts kit from CPW last Friday......still hasn't arrived


----------



## stroker79

I heard they were out of stock on them. plus, im not sure how much the kit is, and not saying I got a deal but that stuff was only $100. Im not sure how much the kit costs though. I like boss hat, that would be a bonus.

Also I took a few pics on the very last oush of snow cause Tim was pestering me too, LOL

PICS


----------



## T-MAN

stroker79;664259 said:


> Oh and about an hour in, I had my first plow problem. the passenger side return spring snapped off. I dont know how I didnt hear it cause it bent the mount on the moldboard side, the side with the little eyelet. But luckily one of the other guys had a spare western trip spring that worked perfect.
> 
> So I learned my lesson about carryiing spare parts so I bought 2 new trip springs, 2 eyelet deals, some fluid and a spare hose.
> 
> Now watch, the next thing that breaks will be a part that I didnt buy, LOL.


Get a solenoid too, easy parking lot fix if need be...

We ended up with 3.5 here. Most of the lots that were salted heavy from wednesday night had about 1.5" on em. Anything shaded had 3".
Nice gravy push/salt run payup
Sunday night nother 1-2" forecasted up by the state line 
Put down a load of magic salt, should have nice burnoff again for the next storm pumpkin:


----------



## stroker79

T-MAN;664326 said:


> Get a solenoid too, easy parking lot fix if need be...


Good call, I actually picked up one of those last year, thankfully I havent needed it yet.


----------



## tls22

stroker79;664273 said:


> I heard they were out of stock on them. plus, im not sure how much the kit is, and not saying I got a deal but that stuff was only $100. Im not sure how much the kit costs though. I like boss hat, that would be a bonus.
> 
> Also I took a few pics on the very last oush of snow cause Tim was pestering me too, LOL
> 
> PICS


Thankyou Doug!lol My persistents paid off!:waving:


----------



## jadyejr

stroker79;664273 said:


> I heard they were out of stock on them. plus, im not sure how much the kit is, and not saying I got a deal but that stuff was only $100. Im not sure how much the kit costs though. I like boss hat, that would be a bonus.
> 
> Also I took a few pics on the very last oush of snow cause Tim was pestering me too, LOL
> 
> PICS


That truck is sweet.... 109k... nice video even though i think thats all i got out of it.... lol


----------



## Steve 455

Just got in all was good except for when I stopped at Speedway for gas and to take a dump...

Shut the truck off, come back out and no start:realmad:

Ignition wire to the starter solenoid came off

Had to drop the starter at the gas pump in the parking lot and fix the wire got real wet and cold...

Got a lot of hours in though and the guy Im subbing for went and salted the lots I did, Said I was doing a really nice job and picking it up fast payup

Ready for the next roundwesport


----------



## snowman79

man am i tired, right after my previous post i got called out again to do some new drives, and a lot that normally we dont do on weekends but they have some meeting tonight or something. Just got in...time for a nap...and hopfully a good night tonight. Cant wait to the next storm...we need a BIG one though!


----------



## DCSpecial

Knocked my stuff out this morning and then did a a couple of church lots of my neighbor.

Man, the V XT curls and throws the snow real nice 

Stacks snow real good too.



stroker79;664273 said:


> I heard they were out of stock on them. plus, im not sure how much the kit is, and not saying I got a deal but that stuff was only $100. Im not sure how much the kit costs though. I like boss hat, that would be a bonus.
> 
> Also I took a few pics on the very last oush of snow cause Tim was pestering me too, LOL
> 
> PICS


I think the Boss parts kit is close to $300. I priced one out right after I bought the plow, before the install.

I did the same thing you did, bought a spring, turnbuckle, hose, solenoid, and a quart of fluid and then bought a toolbox at Home depot to keep it all in. Cheaper than the kit.
I keep sets of metric and standard nuts, bolts, and washers as well in my toolbox should I ever need them.


----------



## Mark13

stroker79;664249 said:


> I dont know how much we got but I got a bunch of hours


Me too, It was a good day.



Steve 455;664374 said:


> Just got in all was good except for when I stopped at Speedway for gas and to take a dump...
> 
> Shut the truck off, come back out and no start:realmad:
> 
> Ignition wire to the starter solenoid came off
> 
> Ready for the next roundwesport


Now I know why I never shut my truck off while on a route.


snowman79;664414 said:


> Cant wait to the next storm...we need a BIG one though!


I agree. But it better be nice and fluffy.


----------



## erkoehler

There is a basic parts kit as well for like $60.....


----------



## erkoehler

Leaving for Minnesota now, talk w/ you guys tomorrow evening.

Have a 6 hour drive in front of me to get there, someone text me to keep me awake!

630-533-2760


----------



## Steve 455

Mark13;664550 said:


> Now I know why I never shut my truck off while on a route..


Wont do that again


----------



## Mark13

Steve 455;664673 said:


> Wont do that again


lol. I've heard of no starts happening to others and I figured that's one thing I don't want to happen.

I'm ready for snow. Got the blade on and my salter all wired up and ready to try it out.


----------



## madmaxxxx

anybody following monday nite storm track yet?

http://www.crh.noaa.gov/news/display_cmsstory.php?wfo=lot&storyid=19840&source=0


----------



## tls22

madmaxxxx;664959 said:


> anybody following monday nite storm track yet?
> 
> http://www.crh.noaa.gov/news/display_cmsstory.php?wfo=lot&storyid=19840&source=0


Latest model/maps have snow-sleet-rain-then back to snow! Looks like a sloppy mess!

Rockford north and west have a chance to stay all frozen!


----------



## jadyejr

that is going to be nasty...


----------



## Mark13

jadyejr;665004 said:


> that is going to be nasty...


Just what I was thinking,lol.


----------



## stroker79

just got 3 more hours checking out a bunch of accounts. im so damn tired.....


----------



## 1olddogtwo

stroker79;665055 said:


> just got 3 more hours checking out a bunch of accounts. im so damn tired.....


same here just got in, 1am to 6 am .watching the news,,,,,,, this week is looking good


----------



## tls22

Here is the totals guys from the last event! I think snow and ice ctrl needs them!


2.7 LAKE ZURICH IL
2.5 LISLE MORTON ARB IL
2.5 WOODSTOCK IL
2.5 WOODSTOCK 5NW IL
2.4 VALPARAISO 5NNE IN
2.4 SPRING GROVE 2N IL
2.4 WINFIELD IL
2.2 GENOA IL
2.2 MCHENRY IL
2.2 ST CHARLES 7NW IL
2.2 ELGIN IL
2.0 ROCKFORD 4NW IL
2.0 BATAVIA IL
2.0 GLEN ELLYN IL
2.0 ELBURN IL
2.0 DE KALB IL
2.0 HARVARD IL
2.0 ELGIN IL
2.0 LA GRANGE IL
1.9 STREAMWOOD IL
1.9 ROSCOE 2SE IL
1.8 BELVIDERE IL
1.7 ST CHARLES IL
1.6 BARRINGTON IL
1.6 ROCKFORD AIRPORT IL
1.5 MONEE IL
1.5 CHICAGO OHARE IL
1.5 GLENCOE BOTANIC GARDENS IL
1.4 OAK BROOK IL
1.4 DOWNERS GROVE IL
1.3 PARK FOREST IL
1.3 MIDWAY 3SW IL
1.3 WESTMONT IL
1.2 PLAINFIELD 4SW IL
1.2 RENSSELAER IN
1.1 MUNDELEIN IL
1.0 LAKE VILLAGE IN
1.0 ROCHELLE IL
1.0 WANATAH IN
1.0 DIXON IL
1.0 LANSING IL
0.9 HEBRON IL
0.8 MENDOTA IL
0.7 PLAINFIELD IL
0.7 RICHTON PARK IL
0.7 ROMEOVILLE" IL
0.7 ST ANNE IL
0.7 PLANO IL
0.6 BOURBONNAIS IL
0.5 STEWARD IL
0.5 COAL CITY 4NNW IL
0.4 HERSCHER IL
0.3 REMINGTON IN
0.3 YORKVILLE 2SE IL
0.3 JOLIET 2N IL
0.3 STREATOR IL
0.2 PERU IL
0.2 MILFORD IL
0.1 NEWARK IL
T DWIGHT IL


----------



## 3311

where did you get these totals ?


----------



## tls22

snow and ice inc;665147 said:


> where did you get these totals ?


here http://www.crh.noaa.gov/news/display_cmsstory.php?wfo=lot&storyid=19835&source=0 :waving:


----------



## scottL

tls22;665140 said:


> Here is the totals guys from the last event! I think snow and ice ctrl needs them!
> 
> 2.7 LAKE ZURICH IL
> 2.5 LISLE MORTON ARB IL
> 2.5 WOODSTOCK IL
> 2.5 WOODSTOCK 5NW IL
> 2.4 VALPARAISO 5NNE IN
> 2.4 SPRING GROVE 2N IL
> 2.4 WINFIELD IL
> 2.2 GENOA IL
> 2.2 MCHENRY IL
> 2.2 ST CHARLES 7NW IL
> 2.2 ELGIN IL
> 2.0 ROCKFORD 4NW IL
> 2.0 BATAVIA IL
> 2.0 GLEN ELLYN IL
> 2.0 ELBURN IL
> 2.0 DE KALB IL
> 2.0 HARVARD IL
> 2.0 ELGIN IL
> 2.0 LA GRANGE IL
> 1.9 STREAMWOOD IL
> 1.9 ROSCOE 2SE IL
> 1.8 BELVIDERE IL
> 1.7 ST CHARLES IL
> 1.6 BARRINGTON IL
> 1.6 ROCKFORD AIRPORT IL
> 1.5 MONEE IL
> 1.5 CHICAGO OHARE IL
> 1.5 GLENCOE BOTANIC GARDENS IL
> 1.4 OAK BROOK IL
> 1.4 DOWNERS GROVE IL
> 1.3 PARK FOREST IL
> 1.3 MIDWAY 3SW IL
> 1.3 WESTMONT IL
> 1.2 PLAINFIELD 4SW IL
> 1.2 RENSSELAER IN
> 1.1 MUNDELEIN IL
> 1.0 LAKE VILLAGE IN
> 1.0 ROCHELLE IL
> 1.0 WANATAH IN
> 1.0 DIXON IL
> 1.0 LANSING IL
> 0.9 HEBRON IL
> 0.8 MENDOTA IL
> 0.7 PLAINFIELD IL
> 0.7 RICHTON PARK IL
> 0.7 ROMEOVILLE" IL
> 0.7 ST ANNE IL
> 0.7 PLANO IL
> 0.6 BOURBONNAIS IL
> 0.5 STEWARD IL
> 0.5 COAL CITY 4NNW IL
> 0.4 HERSCHER IL
> 0.3 REMINGTON IN
> 0.3 YORKVILLE 2SE IL
> 0.3 JOLIET 2N IL
> 0.3 STREATOR IL
> 0.2 PERU IL
> 0.2 MILFORD IL
> 0.1 NEWARK IL
> T DWIGHT IL


Well..... *BS* 

If it wasn't that I know these are independent geeks hosting their own weather stations in spots that do not reflect a broader land opening I'd go nutty over it. In South Elgin they had 4" and drawing a line se toward Carol Stream down to 2". If your lot faced NW you got more snow than SE.


----------



## tls22

scottL;665197 said:


> Well..... *BS*
> 
> If it wasn't that I know these are independent geeks hosting their own weather stations in spots that do not reflect a broader land opening I'd go nutty over it. In South Elgin they had 4" and drawing a line se toward Carol Stream down to 2". If your lot faced NW you got more snow than SE.


They do look a little low, but hey dont shoot the messenger! I dont kno if these are train spotters or pimpley face kids in there basment with a ruler!


----------



## scottL

Here's the latest from the model maps.......

Sun
( Actually Mon ) Storm comes from the SW around 3:am Mon. Strong band that has potential to drop 2-3" by 8:am and is out of the area by 8:am. I'm getting tired of these rush hour ones. Right after the storm passes temps will rise above freezing.

Mon Night
As I noted before this is a huge storm system. If it came in as snow schools would shut down. Around 8m Mon Dupage will see the system reach the area. The Rain/Snow line has us and upper IL in the rain and the system tracking slight south of our area. The snow/rain line doesn't move until Tue 5:am at which time the snow will be intense. By Noon Tue only snow fog left.

Thr
Another system - like a clipper system only 4x the size will be coming in.


----------



## snowman79

well lets hope either there is a slight shift in the system which would bring us all snow......, or that a rush of cold air filters in soon after the storm arrives so we dont have to deal with the rain...i hate rain in december...


----------



## T-MAN

Lets not forget tuesday is forecasted for 35 so even if it snows hard like last sunday, we may end up with squat.

As to Tims totals were is Waukegan ? We had 3.5 on my measuring table in Beach Park


----------



## Mark13

scottL;665197 said:


> Well..... *BS*


Up here in Woodstock we got 3-4" I'd say.



snowman79;665362 said:


> i hate rain in december...


Me too. It can rain any time before november and after mid april. Everything else better be snow.


----------



## tls22

T-MAN;665509 said:


> Lets not forget tuesday is forecasted for 35 so even if it snows hard like last sunday, we may end up with squat.
> 
> As to Tims totals were is Waukegan ? We had 3.5 on my measuring table in Beach Park


Yeah i did not mean to make a stir, but thats what they had at noaa for chi! From what you guys have said there was more then that. Plus also take into the consideration the people that take these mesurments can be a 11 year old kid with a ruler under his deck!


----------



## T-MAN

tls22;665516 said:


> Yeah i did not mean to make a stir, but thats what they had at noaa for chi! From what you guys have said there was more then that. Plus also take into the consideration the people that take these mesurments can be a 11 year old kid with a ruler under his deck!


Its all good.

They are not the only ones who have been off. Even the Infamous "Murray and Trettle" has been off on totals, which bothers me seeing as a lot of guys are paid by there total snow measurements.


----------



## scottL

Damn model maps .... still changing rapidly ( again ).


----------



## REAPER

Hours for 1st week of December?

I have 35 so far. If this keeps up I will need another truck load of salt by mid-January.


----------



## 4evergreenlawns

scottL;665197 said:


> Well..... *BS*
> 
> If it wasn't that I know these are independent geeks hosting their own weather stations in spots that do not reflect a broader land opening I'd go nutty over it. In South Elgin they had 4" and drawing a line se toward Carol Stream down to 2". If your lot faced NW you got more snow than SE.


For Sure we had 4" in South Elgin and 80% of it came down btw 5AM and 8AM. Only thing is if you do not have a report from some service Client will use they same info against you. So sometime when the condition change and we are under the report totals or when they do a start and stop report turning one event into two it works out.

Those snowfall totals from NOAA is the exact same report I am getting from M&T at a price. I think I will be making a call sometime Monday and emailing them the NOAA link and ask why am I paying for something I can get FREE!!!!!!! Good thing the invoice has not come yet so I am curious to hear their response.

Ron G


----------



## Mark13

REAPER;666080 said:


> Hours for 1st week of December?
> 
> I have 35 so far. If this keeps up I will need another truck load of salt by mid-January.


I've got 21.

I just got in from a cleanup and salt in C. Lake. lot had about 1/2" of snow on it. My new to me tailgate spreader is awesome. payup:bluebounc


----------



## 3311

Going out to salt around 8:00 am this morning. Hoping the temps are going to rise a bit so we get a nice melt off !


----------



## 3311

Going out to salt around 8:00 am this morning. Hoping the temps are going to rise a bit so we get a nice melt off !


----------



## 4evergreenlawns

Just back in from an early salt run. Activation is good. TOO BAD all the rain is going to wash away any residual and we will have to start all over again withing 48hours with the next snow event. HMMMM seems alot like last season when we used lots of salt.......

As for the next snow event, so much for SEVERAL INCHES of snow. Another money maker with light push and a few salt apps. Gotta love the 1"-4" bracket with zero tolerance accounts. 


Ron G.


----------



## scottL

Can a low carrying moisture be too strong - YES. Hence this pushes the snow/rain line northward. The model maps show nothing but rain until 5m tue for all of upper IL. When it does flip to snow it will be maybe 1 or 2" for a brief few hours.


----------



## T-MAN

No salt here this am, went out last night at 9pm and the dusting was burning off nicely from sat. residual. Everything is black and wet now. Glad I did not salt. To many sites that dont salt at all look good this am. Sun is shining too


----------



## snowman79

i hope this storms changes where we get mostly frozen precip..idc if it starts as sleet even...just dont give me rain!!!


----------



## erkoehler

Got back from MN late last night, and now no snow is expected 


If anybody knows of someone looking for help in S. WI or central WI I know multiple guys that will drive up there to work.


----------



## ultimate plow

looks like a nice soaker is on the way for today and tonight. Mayby snow tomorrow night?
I hate rain in the winter. Makes me want to live more north.


----------



## erkoehler

ultimate plow;666969 said:


> looks like a nice soaker is on the way for today and tonight. Mayby snow tomorrow night?
> I hate rain in the winter. Makes me want to live more north.


Looks like southern wi/madison could get 10 inches 

I need to go up there and work this storm


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

*From NWS*

Winter storm potential appears to be shifting farther north for tues & tues night.

Low pressure developing over southeastern co is expected to deepen over the tx & ok panhandle region by evening.before lifting ne toward the great lakes tonight and tuesday. The latest computer model forecasts continue to take this storm slightly farther to the no. Than previous forecasts.with the low pressure system expected to move across cntl il into n. In by tues afternoon.
Therefore the greatest threat of heavy accumulations of snow or ice will likely occur no. Of the wi state line. Warm air feeding into this system from the so. Today will result in some patchy light freezing rain.sleet or snow.before precipitation changes over to rain tonight as surface temps rise above freezing. Precipitation is then expected to change over to snow tuesday as cold air is pulled into the back side of the storm.with the potential for several inches of accumulation still existing across far n. & nw il. North winds gusting above 30 mph tues afternoon & evening may cause blowing & drifting of snow which may result in hazardous travel conditions.


----------



## Mark13

erkoehler;666939 said:


> If anybody knows of someone looking for help in S. WI or central WI I know multiple guys that will drive up there to work.


Count me in to probably. After tonight I'm done with school until mid january so I've got nothing else to do.


----------



## 4evergreenlawns

T-MAN;666891 said:


> No salt here this am, went out last night at 9pm and the dusting was burning off nicely from sat. residual. Everything is black and wet now. Glad I did not salt. To many sites that dont salt at all look good this am. Sun is shining too


Hey Todd,

You still doing the Banks??

The two seasonals got a light salting as they were salted heavy Saturday morning and the sun Sunday morning did a nice job. The rest got billed for one application as the walks had some blown snow and there was some drifting. No Salt, No $$$. payup

Dropped both of the accounts that want salt On-Call this season after checking lots and seeing Ice Pack everywhere except the traffic pattern we salted Sat. AM. Picked up 4 more site for an account that wants zero tolerance. The previous contractor did not have enough salt trucks so there were guys walking the parking lot with push spreaders. prsport

One door closes as many open. Still not thrilled about about the rain coming in and washing away the residual the is good for about .5" and more importantly preventing bonding which will increase production times again. Everything was just starting to look nice and white from salt.

Ron G


----------



## T-MAN

4evergreenlawns;667030 said:


> Hey Todd,
> 
> You still doing the Banks??
> 
> The two seasonals got a light salting as they were salted heavy Saturday morning and the sun Sunday morning did a nice job. The rest got billed for one application as the walks had some blown snow and there was some drifting. No Salt, No $$$. payup
> 
> Dropped both of the accounts that want salt On-Call this season after checking lots and seeing Ice Pack everywhere except the traffic pattern we salted Sat. AM. Picked up 4 more site for an account that wants zero tolerance. The previous contractor did not have enough salt trucks so there were guys walking the parking lot with push spreaders.
> 
> One door closes as many open. Still not thrilled about about the rain coming in and washing away the residual the is good for about .5" and more importantly preventing bonding which will increase production times again. Everything was just starting to look nice and white from salt.
> 
> Ron G


I kept one bank Ron. Right in the middle of my route, the easiest one with 5 minutes of sidewalk work 
I agree on the residual salt building up. It is definately your friend as I witnessed sat am. I used Magic last wednesday and saturday. It worked pretty good. We only got a quarter inch here last night, so even the road in front of my house did not stay covered very long. I ran out quick last night after 9pm and every thing was almost black then so I felt no need to hit the stuff this am as well. I did check the problem spots this am and everything was good.
Starting to spit some slop as I type.
Sounds like rain all night then 3-6" tommorow night, hope she is out of here early, I like starting at 8pm. I get to bed before 2am and I am not a zombie looking for a nap the next day.


----------



## 4evergreenlawns

Todd,

You treating with the Magic yourself as you have in past or getting it delivered bulk treated??

I have some Ice Band left over from about three years ago in 5 gal buckets. So I am using that up just pouring it over the salt in the Tornado. Hardly a proven method compared to how I operate. 

I am looking into some liquid uses. Treating the entire piles it was I am considering. 

However, I have also heard salt pricing is alrady dropping with the market now being flooded due to the early buy panic. Already hear $90.00 per ton. I will be watching that closely. 

If you need some bagged I have 15 pallets as back up you are more then welcome to some if needed. I mostly likely will not use it all and the bulk does not seem like it will be an issue. 


Ron G .


----------



## NoFearDeere

Yeah, i'm hoping the storm stops early evening on Tuesday so we have all night to rebound and get everything looking awesome by Wednesday morning


----------



## nekos

doesn't even look like the salt trucks will be going out tonight. it just keeps getting warmer and pushing our snow up north.


----------



## DCSpecial

Starting to get cold up here in Northern Lake County.
Hoping for snow 

Just got back in from washing and drying my truck inside our neighbors shop (part of our agreement since I do some subbing for him when I finish my customers).


----------



## T-MAN

DCSpecial;667485 said:


> Starting to get cold up here in Northern Lake County.
> Hoping for snow
> 
> Just got back in from washing and drying my truck inside our neighbors shop (part of our agreement since I do some subbing for him when I finish my customers).


Its 33 here now and rising. Been going up all day , and should hit 38 this evening into tommorow am. Rain all night. :crying:

Ron, I mixed up a couple tons with the left over Magic from last year. I had about 25 gallons left. I took my time mixing it up properly for once  When the salt is nice an dry it coats very well.
I have 200 gallons of Ice Ban to play with now, hope to have a pre-wet set up going real soon on the Salt Dogg. Walt Sno-Joker from Lts set me up with some nozzles and t-s. Just need to get a pump and a solenoid valve and I should be good to go.
Thanks for the offer on the bags, I still need to take delivery of 28 skids from Conserv FS. I purchased last month. My local supplier is selling loaded bulk again only to hand full of us contractors this year. She picked up 500 tons so I have been lazy, and with limited time, I have been getting loaded there if I can during the day.

nekos- The state dot yard up here by me spent the day steam cleaning trucks. I bet they dont plan on going out tonight. I usually try to plan my trips back home past there yard, gives me some insite into what they may be planing.


----------



## WilliamOak

I'm hearing everything from all rain until mid-day tuesday then 1-3" later tuesday, to 4"-6" with minimal rain/sleet. Looks like time will tell.


----------



## DCSpecial

It was warmer here earlier today. Been 31* for the last few hours according to the thermostat that has a thermometer outside.


----------



## T-MAN

DCSpecial;667725 said:


> It was warmer here earlier today. Been 31* for the last few hours according to the thermostat that has a thermometer outside.


Give it a rap LOL. I am in Beach Park 33 here. 33 in Fox Lake acording to the NWS


----------



## DCSpecial

My google desktop side bar says 32


----------



## stroker79

32 here in schaumburg, wheres the snow!


----------



## DCSpecial

According to ABC they show Gurnee getting like 1.7" throughout the day tomorrow.

Raining out right now.


----------



## snowman79

all rain here in marengo right now..some sleet pellets mixed in....but mostly rain..THIS SUCKS!!!!


----------



## ptllandscapeIL

34n Addison <its going rain but it will be cold tomorrow again and will snow no worries,I hear its going to get warm this weekend again but then long term is show allot more cool air moving in I have hope comon guys its only 12/8 we have 3 months and I'm already very happy with the amount i made so far and the best part is i still have all my fall cleanup/landscape billing to come in so let it snow!!!


----------



## WilliamOak

EVERYTHING is ice in cary right now. Put the hitch back on the truck just to protect from being rear ended lol. F* them up but I'm fine.


----------



## mike d

its all ice here in lindenhust getting ready to go out and salt the street looks like an ice rink this should be a lot of fun


----------



## ptllandscapeIL

u guys are lucky its 35 and barely raining here


----------



## DCSpecial

Going to go back out the shop and spray some fluid film. 

My neighbor should be back by then with his new plow truck (I think a 09 Chevy) and he wants to buy some cans to spray on it


----------



## Mark13

Everything was pure ice here in woodstock until about an hour ago. Then it started to melt and now its back to sleeting.

Where the hell is the snow?


----------



## WilliamOak

All we can do is hope we even get the 1"-3" they're caling for tomorrow. I would rather have anything but rain.


----------



## ptllandscapeIL

yeah 1-3" temps are going to drop fast and cold after 1pm tomorrow afternoon


----------



## T-MAN

Just got in from a salt run. .25" of ice on everything untreated. Pavement temps still at 28.5 My butt is covered. Most contractors were out.


----------



## 4evergreenlawns

Well nothing but rain here in Elgin. Last night about 10:30PM things untreated surfaces just started to glaze over. This morning same surfaces are wet not ice at all. Would have liked to get a salting but with all the rain we are stuck with just a clean wash down. Looks like the rain will be on-going all day. Maybe tonoght we will get a chance to salt if the winds do not dry everything out. 

Ron G.


----------



## Mark13

Just got back in from a salt run. Had a film of ice on everything that wasn't puddles. Roads are still bad up here and still raining.


----------



## AlwaysGreener

Guys are out salting right now and they are saying sidewalks are getting bad and lots are just starting to freeze over.. What a good call to get out there NOW.... Problem now is I'm having troubles finding salt...


----------



## Donny O.

I am about 25 miles north of the il/wi border and we have maybe 1/2" of snow on the ground right now with a thin layer of ice below it but it is starting to come down pretty good right now. all schools in the area were canceled for today before they got out yesterday. so gonna take my dad and kids out for breakfast in a little while here and see how the roads are!!


----------



## Bird21

Just changed over to a snow mix here in Northern IL. Mabey we will get the 3" they are calling for. Gonna be an ice covered mess if people slack on this one. Now it is all snow in a matter of minutes.


----------



## snowman79

all snow here in marengo and coming down moderately


----------



## stroker79

Well this winter really is reminding me of last but only with less snow per event. 

It snows like mad then a week later it melts it all in a day.

I am a little disappointed to say the least but, thats what I get for trying to make a living plowing during the winter!

doesn't look like any snow in the forecast for 2 weeks or so with our temps in 40s!


----------



## ultimate plow

huge snow flakes coming down right now. Well see how much we get.


----------



## adimatte29

im in schaumburg right now and we are getting nothing but rain....right now at least.


----------



## stroker79

me too and it looks like thats all we will get. there is something else coming through but if the temps dont fall alot then it will just be more rain.


----------



## NoFearDeere

Ice under the snow now, we will probably get about 1.5 inches out of this. We have spread about 8000 lbs of salt and will spread atleast that when its done.


----------



## adimatte29

stroker79 do you even think we will get an inch in schaumburg? i dont i think this will we only a salting event.


----------



## tls22

stroker79;668632 said:


> me too and it looks like thats all we will get. there is something else coming through but if the temps dont fall alot then it will just be more rain.


Lookin at the radar watch out for the upper level disturbance moving out of KC.......might head up your way. If not i think thats all she wrote, back edge moving in quick!


----------



## ultimate plow

http://www.crh.noaa.gov/images/fxc/lot/wx/File.png


----------



## DCSpecial

Been snowing hard up here since a little after 9am.

If it keeps up like this we'll get a decent amount


----------



## Bird21

It changed over a lot earlier than expected, or as the weather peeps said. I think we will get a full plow out of this one. I would have liked the big one to hit but oh well there are 3 more months of chances for that.


----------



## ultimate plow

Theres enough to plow out there right now. Got my call to go out. Going to be hitting up drive lanes. Then full cleanups tonight.


----------



## Mark13

I'm got my call. Goin' out as soon as I finish lunch. Looks like full cleanups comming tonight.


----------



## stroker79

temps are dropping really fast!!! there are some little flurries here now. this is good


----------



## WilliamOak

we have at least 1"-2" maybe a little more. Not snowing as hard anymore.


----------



## stroker79

:angry::realmad::angry:


----------



## WilliamOak

Hey doug "dont hate the player hate the game" lol.

Any shop updates on your end?


----------



## DCSpecial

Snowing really light right now.....ABC showed more snow coming. 
They finally took a break from talking about the governor, lol


----------



## WilliamOak

I love surprises like this. It wasnt supposed to change to snow until about 1:00pm, we beat that by about 3 hours lol.


----------



## stroker79

WilliamOak;668761 said:


> Hey doug "dont hate the player hate the game" lol.
> 
> Any shop updates on your end?


Yeah I am looking at it tomorrow. I should have it by friday, its in east dundee


----------



## snowman79

weather channel upped Marengos snow total to 2-4 this afternoon....


----------



## DCSpecial

Starting to snow pretty good here again


----------



## WilliamOak

^same here!


----------



## stroker79

finally snowing here for the first time. sticking good too.


----------



## Dodge Plow Pwr

Still just raingin here. They are late with the snow again...
I want to be out plowing snow today. Just salting is getting boring already.


----------



## T-MAN

We got 3/4" down on the board here. I did push a couple pushes of some boogery slop off the lots and salt everything here once today. Temps still hovering at 34-33, lots of water here too. At the rate it is going we should end up with 2-3" unless she fizzles hard. Another 2" push and some salt is a beautifull thing IMO payup


----------



## ptllandscapeIL

weather channel says 90% snow iuntill around 11 tonight we have a about 3/4 inch and its snowing heavy here in addison,temps 31 out there all my guys are going out at 12 to plow and salt 75% of our account as of now may include residental later tongiht


----------



## DCSpecial

Probably have 1.5"-2.0" or more here 
They showed it leaving the area around 8-9pm. I'll be about as soon as it stops.


----------



## T-MAN

DCSpecial;669088 said:


> Probably have 1.5"-2.0" or more here
> They showed it leaving the area around 8-9pm. I'll be about as soon as it stops.


Just measured here we got 1.5 down for the day. I hope she is gone by nine. I will be on it right quick too !


----------



## 3311

Got at least 3" here in McHenry and it is still comming down !


----------



## ptllandscapeIL

we have a little over an inch and its still coming down heavy and the weather channel is saying it will be with us until at least 10-11 tonight temp is 29


----------



## WilliamOak

at least 3" if not more and it has let up for now in cary.


----------



## tls22

WilliamOak;669246 said:


> at least 3" if not more and it has let up for now in cary.


You better be plowing with doug!


----------



## WilliamOak

It depends on when I have to go out for my first commitment lol. I'm hoping tonight will work out perfectly because its gonna take me 2hours to get somewhere that usually takes 40 min!


----------



## Bird21

Dumping pretty good in Lake Zurich right now. I think we are in for a long night! The system is still streched back to Oklahoma. I want to be a weather man.. The only job that you can basically guess at and still have a job the next day. Johndee.com is alot more accurate.


----------



## snowman79

got at least 3....maybe four in marengo..hard to tell as the wind is blowin hard...most roads are drifted in and almost un driveable. Crews will be going out around 12....should have all accounts that need to be open done by 7......goodnight


----------



## Mark13

Just got up from a nap and a tip that I'm being sent out around 9ish.


----------



## DCSpecial

Yep, looks like it's pretty much over.....radar shows the back edge of the storm already east of Rockford.

9pm sounds like a good time to go out, gives me time to watch Fringe


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

In Orland Park we have about 1/4 to 1/2 of an inch heavy wet snow. I am hoping we get some more!!!!:realmad:


----------



## Steve 455

Looks like 1 1/2 inches out there. just got called outpayup

Gonna be a long night...


----------



## ptllandscapeIL

we got a good 2-2.5 inches headed out now will plow all accounts 26 degrees out at 9:45


----------



## snowman79

goin out now...should be done with major accounts by 7, rest of em should be done by 2-or 3 in the afternoon


----------



## ultimate plow

wow just got in. went out at 730. Had 4 inches about. payup now sleepy time


----------



## Steve 455

Just got in at 3:00 AM, there was more snow up north. A lot of ice down here...


----------



## Mark13

Went out at midnight and just got back in about a half hour ago. I'm surprised how bad quite a few roads still are. Most township roads havn't been touched yet.


----------



## snowman79

went out around 12...12:15 AM and just got home around 10 AM....decent size storm...most lots had a lot of snow in them do to the drifting...the only thing that sucked is we had to use a lot of salt to melt off all the compacted snow from last night. Anyways everything is cleaned up and salted and im going to bed!


----------



## erkoehler

Well, that was an interesting 48 hours w/ the rain/snow! Atleast we got something out of it


----------



## DCSpecial

I went out to the shop at 9:30 last night, got back to the shop at 6:30 am.....grabbed some breakfast, went home and passed out 

I had finished my stuff a little after midnight and then went plowing some bigger lots for my neighbor.
Of course did my drive, my parent's drive and some of our shop parking lot/drive.


----------



## REAPER

Left garage at 5:30 pm last night after washing the truck I pulled back in at 5 am this morn.

Have I mentioned lately how much it pays to have a spare solenoid.
Yeah well, have I also mentioned how much I hate replacing one in driving snow/sleet in a lot?


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

Had a real hard night went out for an hour to salt and thats IT!!!!!! :realmad: Still have not had a 2'' storm, have accounts that I have not even touched yet... :crying:


----------



## 84deisel

Guess I cant complain as I have gotten in 38 hours in the past two weeks salting and plowing and many more hauling salt and repairing the fleet.


----------



## SnowMatt13

Freezing rain 6-10pm Monday night
Started plowing at 900 yesterday am. Stoped at 800pm to let the overnights go. Back in at 200am toady, got home at 300 this afternoon....
Definately a character builder....especially the freezing rain


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Hambrick & Co.;670742 said:


> Had a real hard night went out for an hour to salt and thats IT!!!!!! :realmad: Still have not had a 2'' storm, have accounts that I have not even touched yet... :crying:


some how i got 4hours. fell asleep about 7 or so, it was still raining only get called out at 11 p.m.


----------



## T-MAN

REAPER;670721 said:


> Left garage at 5:30 pm last night after washing the truck I pulled back in at 5 am this morn.
> 
> Have I mentioned lately how much it pays to have a spare solenoid.
> Yeah well, have I also mentioned how much I hate replacing one in driving snow/sleet in a lot?


Get yourself one of these bad boys- http://www.dieselequipment.com/item_details.aspx?catID=2&prodID=1256

No problems EVER with these bad boys. Compliments of my friend Jerre.


----------



## ptllandscapeIL

went out at 10pm last night and got home at 830 this morning,some much ice,but tom skilling said on his 530 broadcast that "if you plow snow for a living,next week is going to very good for you" long term forcast shows alot of snow between now and christmas and evern more cold air in place for january according to tom


----------



## 02DURAMAX

well i was out form 2:30pm to 3:00am!!


----------



## 3311

ptllandscapeIL;671439 said:


> went out at 10pm last night and got home at 830 this morning,some much ice,but tom skilling said on his 530 broadcast that "if you plow snow for a living,next week is going to very good for you" long term forcast shows alot of snow between now and christmas and evern more cold air in place for january according to tom


how much better could it get than this last week ????


----------



## nevrnf

Here we are the 11th of December. and we have already put dow 9" of snow. If it keeps up we will be on T&M by February 1. payuppayuppayuppayup


----------



## ptllandscapeIL

i dont know,but he said some real storms are coming together,and yes i agree how much better could it get i dont care guys i say CHEERS LET IT SNOW!!!!!


----------



## snowman79

whats the weekend and next week bring us?


----------



## erkoehler

TTT, I'd like to hear more about the snow next week/


----------



## NoFearDeere

More snow would be good!


----------



## snowman79

Yea more snow would be awesome....


----------



## WilliamOak

Ive stopped following the weather too much lol. more stressful/ harder on me than the actual work!


----------



## Mark13

I'll take more snow. Gotta make a lotta money this winter so I can pay off my spreader and get a new truck in the spring/summer. I think I might get more then a 1/2ton this time.


----------



## DCSpecial

I'd like more snow.... 
They are showing snow beginning of the week.


I was pricing out a spreader earlier.....debating on it as I don't do much salting.


----------



## Mark13

DCSpecial;672230 said:


> I was pricing out a spreader earlier.....debating on it as I don't do much salting.


I didn't think I'd do much salting either but I figured it would be nice to have. So far it has given me about 5hrs of work that I wouldn't have gotten if I just had my plow and I've had it under a week.


----------



## scottL

Model maps are showing only a slim chance of anything until Sun / Mon. Outside chance of a dusting every night.

Sun/Mon may be rain or snow or both right now. For the next two weeks on the global maps it looks like high moisture, buckling jet stream and a new hurricane way out in the pacific which is causing the rain/snow line to bump and allow warmer air into our area. WI should see 2 solid snows coming up.


----------



## Wieckster

We are going to get alot of rain this weekend around here in Rockford so they say


----------



## erkoehler

hmmm.....if there is no threat of snow until possibly late Monday, might be time for a snowmobile trip to the UP of MI!!!!!


----------



## ptllandscapeIL

Im not seeing alot of snow but beside th e30% chance of rain on sunday and 44 its going to be cold the rest of the week after that no warm air


----------



## ptllandscapeIL

tom skilling said at 9pm tuesday night to weds and also thursdaynight to friday and temps in the mid to lower 20s all week


----------



## REAPER

If you liked that last rain/ice/snow mixture you're gonna love early Monday morning.


----------



## Vaughn Schultz

erkoehler;672938 said:


> hmmm.....if there is no threat of snow until possibly late Monday, might be time for a snowmobile trip to the UP of MI!!!!!


I better get an invite


----------



## erkoehler

Vaughn Schultz;673450 said:


> I better get an invite


UH OH!!!!

:crying:


----------



## ptllandscapeIL

Tom skilling and weather channel both agreeing on monday as all snow,next looks like thursday another storm and saturday into sunday a storm NWS computers are showing an average of 8.5 inches for these 3 storms ill take that


----------



## snowman79

man is that wind howlin out there...here in western Mchenry county Route 20 was totally drifted over....at least 6-12" drifts.....the DOT finally came through of about 20 minutes ago finally but this morning man was it terrible...cars in the ditches.... im surprised wet snow can drift like that...


----------



## NorthernSvc's

my guy is calling for snow tuesday into wednesday 1-3" and thats it. i dunno about tom he gets worked up alot wit those isobars. Ill beleive it when i see it, i gotta wait for more salt to getin anywaysalready blew threw 24 tons, waiting on the next 80


----------



## Mark13

snowman79;674895 said:


> man is that wind howlin out there...here in western Mchenry county Route 20 was totally drifted over....at least 6-12" drifts.....the DOT finally came through of about 20 minutes ago finally but this morning man was it terrible...cars in the ditches.... im surprised wet snow can drift like that...


My friend just told me rt 14 between dean st and doty rd (by the hospital) around woodstock was all drifted over and so was his driveway. I never knew wet snow would drift that well.


----------



## ptllandscapeIL

nbc,wgn and the weather channel are all saying tomorrow night freexzing rain to snow wiht 20-30 degree temp drops in 3 hours,next tueday night 1-3inches then thursday intofriday 2-4inchs(not sure of thi sone saying could be a mjor storm)


----------



## stroker79

NorthernSvc's;674984 said:


> my guy is calling for snow tuesday into wednesday 1-3" and thats it. i dunno about tom he gets worked up alot wit those isobars. Ill beleive it when i see it, i gotta wait for more salt to getin anywaysalready blew threw 24 tons, waiting on the next 80


More than just Tom saying that. Our private forcaster is saying snow as well as most everyone else


----------



## snowman79

heard 1-3 monday, 1-3 wed into thurs. and maybe a major storm friday/saturday?


----------



## stroker79

snowman79;675042 said:


> heard 1-3 monday, 1-3 wed into thurs. and maybe a major storm friday/saturday?


basically what im hearing as well


----------



## snowman79

looks like we missed out on the moisture for tonight into tomorrow? Tuesday still on though


----------



## adimatte29

what do you guys think will go on tonight? do you think just salting or not even?


----------



## tls22

hey guys! Tuesday night looks good for a plowing event! Enjoy! Have a great holiday!


----------



## ptllandscapeIL

hey stroker,whats the paid service saying WGN has jim ramsey on the weekends and his forcast is sooooooo far out of the ballpark he is saying 37 on thursday when everyone else is at 28 and saturday he is at 34 when everyone else is at 19 I dunno anyways look slike tuesday and thursday but how about tonight im low on salt and i need to run and get a few pallets can i wait for morning or must i go today??


----------



## Mark13

Looks like tonight could be fun. 52 and rain changing to 6 and sleet/snow in what sounds like 3-4 hours. Wonder if we could have an ice problem?


----------



## snowman79

there is the possibility if you have lots with puddles and areas of standing water...deff a salting....idk i dont see much rain coming out of this looks like just wind and temp dropping..could be a little icy but im not sure enough for a salting...


----------



## ptllandscapeIL

mark & snowman thanks,Yeha i missed my salt supplier hahah he closed at 1 so worst case ill run to depot.Looks like tuesday and thursday some pushing i dont care 2 inches each day is good with me,yeah i would liek mor ebut enought to plow and salt everythign would be great


----------



## snowman79

tuesday into wed.. weathermen still say significant storm maybe...


----------



## ptllandscapeIL

snowman I just heard 3-6" tues-weds morning and then another thursday to friday


----------



## stroker79

ptllandscapeIL;676180 said:


> snowman I just heard 3-6" tues-weds morning and then another thursday to friday


:bluebounc:bluebounc

Those are my fav! a few 3-6"ers a week!

I havent talked to my dispatcher recently so im not sure what changes have been made to his forcast.


----------



## 4evergreenlawns

The pattern we have been in is great. Gotta love 1"-4" with icy conditions. Easy push and several salt runs a week. I take that all winter long even we if never hit the cap I am billing out some work and the Clients can not really say much about it. Befoer they know it we are over 40" in late Jan early Feb and then we drop the flag and the meter starts a runing. 

Gonna salt tonight for sure. I would have to say the rain over the pass 24-48 hours have washed more residual and I do not want to be dealing with the roads in durign the ICY AM rush. Cement walk I am sure will be in need of a treatment.

Ron G.


----------



## 3311

We also will be out salting the lots and walks tonight. Not taking any chances !


----------



## 1olddogtwo

*here it comes*

Hazardous weather outlook
national weather service chicago/romeoville il
425 pm cst sun dec 14 2008

ilz003>006-008-010>014-019>023-032-033-039-inz001-002-010-011-019-
152230-
winnebago-boone-mchenry-lake illinois-ogle-lee-de kalb-kane-
dupage-cook-la salle-kendall-grundy-will-kankakee-livingston-
iroquois-ford-lake indiana-porter-newton-jasper-benton-
425 pm cst sun dec 14 2008 /525 pm est sun dec 14 2008/

this hazardous weather outlook is for portions of north central
illinois...northeast illinois and northwest indiana.

.day one...tonight.

A strong cold front will come through the outlook area tonight and
rapidly drop temperatures from the low 50s into the 20s within a
few hours. This combined with precipitation changing over from
rain to freezing rain and sleet and eventually to snow is expected
to cause hazardous travel conditions tonight. Ice accumulations of
around a tenth of an inch are currently expected from the freezing
rain and sleet.

Winds will also remain strong through the night with sustained
winds around 20 to 30 mph and gusts up to 40 mph. These winds are
expected to abruptly shift as the cold front passes from the south
to the west.

.days two through seven...monday through saturday.

Snow is likely on tuesday as a low pressure system tracks through
the ohio river valley. Accumulations are likely with this event.


----------



## pieperlc

Cold front is coming. Dubuque, Iowa has dropped about 15 degrees in the last 2 hours.


----------



## Mark13

This could be fun. My boss is out of town, and my phone has decided to give me plain blue screens after getting a couple drops of water sprayed on it by my atv tire. So I'm unable to look up his number to give him a call and let him know what's going on around here. :redbounce


----------



## pieperlc

BTW, steady, moderate rainfall here an hour west of Rockford and low 40 temps. Careful on salting too early, the rain we're getting would wash some if not most away.


----------



## Post Mowing

oh boys get ready for a big storm mark has a problem with something. im going to buy 10 skids of salt and a new plow truck


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Post Mowing;676518 said:


> oh boys get ready for a big storm mark has a problem with something. im going to buy 10 skids of salt and a new plow truck


no..........not mark


----------



## Mark13

Post Mowing;676518 said:


> oh boys get ready for a big storm mark has a problem with something. im going to buy 10 skids of salt and a new plow truck





1olddogtwo;676527 said:


> no..........not mark


Only this time it's not my truck.


----------



## NorthernSvc's

2-4" tuesday into wednesday, nothing for tonight ( freezing rain and some minor accumulation if anything), sound slike salting only tonight. tuesday could get interesting, then nothing else on the radar untill friday.


----------



## ta3834bbl

Temp is still at 52 degrees F at 7:42 PM, but it is supposed to drop like a rock in a couple hours. I've had a 3 day weekend and go back to work 12's starting at 6AM Monday. I'll be missing the plowing action Monday/Tuesday, unless it is still coming down Tuesday night. And I work Friday AM thru the entire weekend. Can't complain much, I still have a full time job, and I can call my partners to clean up my lots if I can't get to them, but I don't get that Christmas money. Be careful out this evening everyone, it will be nasty cold with ice. Todd


----------



## Mark13

Going by Noaa it looks like the cold front is somewhere around rockford. Says they are at 38, Freeport at 30, Sterling at 30, and Clinton, IA at 18. Lists us here in Woodstock at 46. I think all the temps are a little high comparing them to the weather.com but just to give an idea of where it's at.


----------



## adimatte29

who do you guys like better weather. com accuweather.com or Noaa. gov. becuase i think weather.com and noaa.gov are pretty close but for some reason i think accuweather is always off!


----------



## stroker79

all of them, normally one is close to right


----------



## ta3834bbl

Well, it is now 10:24 and still 52 degrees F and windy as heck.


----------



## ptllandscapeIL

yeah looks like thing this week are going to be busy,guys it looks like we going to be stuck in the am rush hour! still raining like a mother here in addison,its 41 degrees at 1027pm wgn is saying 3-6" for tuesday here here thats my birthday and last year we got 10 inches on my birthday bring on the snow! that is truely one b-day present i will enjoy!


----------



## snowman79

startin to fall off here in marengo....grass is starting to freeze..just walked from the truck to the garage across the grass and its got that crunching noise to it.


----------



## Mark13

Stuff is starting to ice up here just west of woodstock.
The driveway is just starting to get very slick. At about 10mph I could lock up my tires and slide for about 20ft.

Here is the side of my truck after about 20 minutes and around 10 miles. 
















Truck went from a shed that was above freezing and was pretty much dry, ran and got salt and came home and those pics were taken in our shed.


----------



## chitownsnowedin

Everything is iced over in DeKalb. Will make its way out east soon.


----------



## WilliamOak

Just went out to grab something from the truck outside and fell on my arse... driveway is a sheet of ice lol.


----------



## Mark13

WilliamOak;676944 said:


> Just went out to grab something from the truck outside and fell on my arse... driveway is a sheet of ice lol.


Hahaha. 

Need your studded shoes.


----------



## ptllandscapeIL

hey guys out in woodstiock and dekalb is it snowing out there alot fo snow is showing up on radar in the last 40 mins here it droped about 7 degress


----------



## Mark13

Nothing falling here in wdstk. Quit raining a while ago, now I'm waiting on everything to become an ice rink.



EDIT- Hold the bus. Just started sleeting like crazy here with some snow mixed in.


----------



## ptllandscapeIL

mark whats your temp?


----------



## Mark13

ptllandscapeIL;676960 said:


> mark whats your temp?


25-26 about 5 min ago.

My weather bug still says 46


----------



## Vaughn Schultz

Naperville 12:15 am 26 everything is getting coated in ice.


----------



## WilliamOak

24* in Cary.


----------



## ptllandscapeIL

ok cool, yeah im not going to even head out till 6 am its still raining sleeting hereand 34 degrees at 1215


----------



## ptllandscapeIL

hey oakwood 
do you know trout valley out by you???


----------



## WilliamOak

Yea I have a few friends who live in trout valley. Why do you ask?


----------



## ptllandscapeIL

i have 2 of my cousins that there,and I have my aunt lives in FRG


----------



## stroker79

Holy cow, I just peaked outside and everything is covered!!!!! Its 25* here. Looks like i better get to sleep cause there is alot of snow on the radar yet!


----------



## WilliamOak

You've got me surrounded then. Trout valley is one h*ll of a place to drive around w/o your lights on at night lol. Do your cousin's have kids in HS?


----------



## Mark13

stroker79;676977 said:


> Holy cow, I just peaked outside and everything is covered!!!!! Its 25* here. Looks like i better get to sleep cause there is alot of snow on the radar yet!


Snow wtf. I though it was all ice. My plow is in our friends shed since my truck won't fit in ours with it on and the spreader at the moment. Good thing there is a 98 chevy k1500 and an 02 psd f350 infront of it at their house.


----------



## ptllandscapeIL

oakwood check your PM

ALso sleet and 29 degrees at 1234


----------



## Mark13

I dun got me some sleet and some snow and some 22 degree weather.


----------



## WilliamOak

Mark, you know the reason we are getting snow right now is because you have no easy way to access your plow lol.


----------



## Mark13

WilliamOak;676984 said:


> Mark, you know the reason we are getting snow right now is because you have no easy way to access your plow lol.


Yup. I'll just call Dan's younger brother and wake him up and tell him to move his truck I gotta make some money. I'm sure he'll enjoy a 4am phone call. Speaking of 4am, I gotta go to bed so I can at least get 3hrs of sleep.


----------



## Vaughn Schultz

I have three trucks out right now and Im about to head out now as well, its really coming down and I wanna stay on top of this  ICY as can be out there, have fun guys


----------



## Mark13

Vaughn Schultz;676997 said:


> I have three trucks out right now and Im about to head out now as well, its really coming down and I wanna stay on top of this  ICY as can be out there, have fun guys


Have fun with the ice. Stay safe out there.


----------



## Vaughn Schultz

Mark13;676999 said:


> Have fun with the ice. Stay safe out there.


Are you heading out to do salting ?


----------



## Mark13

Vaughn Schultz;677000 said:


> Are you heading out to do salting ?


Sometime between 4 and 4:30 I'm heading out. Got a short route this year so won't take me to long to hit everything. And I bought a tailgate spreader (not sure if you know) so that sped things up.


----------



## Vaughn Schultz

Mark13;677002 said:


> Sometime between 4 and 4:30 I'm heading out. Got a short route this year so won't take me to long to hit everything. And I bought a tailgate spreader (not sure if you know) so that sped things up.


Sweet deal, well have fun with the rest of us freezing to death


----------



## Mark13

Vaughn Schultz;677005 said:


> Sweet deal, well have fun with the rest of us freezing to death


I'm goin' to go catch a few ZZZ's then I'll be out there enjoying our arctic blast running around trying to fill my spreader.


----------



## REAPER

Just got in from salting. Holy smokes is it slick out there.

Windy mofo as well.


----------



## 4evergreenlawns

Same here. Dropped about 50-75% more than a regular run by loadint two trucks twice. At about 1AM the salt was taking right off to a burn. By the last two site salt was just sitting there. On the return stopped in to do some back fill and site I was at 45mins prior were black and wet. 

Time for some sleep. 

Ron G.


----------



## Mark13

Just got back in from a salt run. Dropped about 50% more then I normally would. Hopefully it works otherwise I guess I get to go out again and redo it.


----------



## dlcs

3 degrees here and salt is not working. LOL I got a little melting action going until about 3:00am and then it got just too cold. Hopefully when the sun come sout later it will help. The heavy sleet we got after the freezing rain helped make it not quite as slick. I'll head back out this afternoon for another salt run. Tomorrow maybe 8" of snow, all said and done by 12;00am Wednesday. YeeHaa


----------



## NorthernSvc's

im hearing a solid 4"+ as well $$$$$, 

had to mix in a lil calcium with the salt load to give it a lil kick, straight salt wasn't doing crap, with the windchills and all.


----------



## Dodge Plow Pwr

I too dumped more than I normally would have. It's 7* here and salt in the parking lot is just starting to do a little something. About time as the gas station I did this morning at 4:30 was completely melted by 7:30. I guess it was more protected from the wind.. How about that wind today and last night... I need some water proof, non-slippery grip gloves so I can lift bags of salt from the bed of the truck to the hopper and my fingers not freeze off... Anyone with ideas of this kind of glove?


----------



## REAPER

Orange rubber Boss gloves.

I doubt is same Boss company but that is the name on em. ACE, Lesco, Home Depot have em. I have 2 pair just in case.

Since I started using em a few years ago I have used nothing else.


----------



## T-MAN

REAPER;677225 said:


> Orange rubber Boss gloves.
> 
> I doubt is same Boss company but that is the name on em. ACE, Lesco, Home Depot have em. I have 2 pair just in case.
> 
> Since I started using em a few years ago I have used nothing else.
> 
> View attachment 47659


Thats all I use. Any "AG" glove will work. Those grip the bags very well, and keep your hands dry. I have one walk I do and I just carry the bag and toss. They work good for throwing Magic that I mix in 2.5 gallon pails too.

I applied 1.5 applications. Got on it early too. The last one was tuff to get going for sure.


----------



## tls22

REAPER;677225 said:


> Orange rubber Boss gloves.
> 
> I doubt is same Boss company but that is the name on em. ACE, Lesco, Home Depot have em. I have 2 pair just in case.
> 
> Since I started using em a few years ago I have used nothing else.
> 
> View attachment 47659


Hey reaper whats up? Hows the season going so far? I thought you where going to hang ur plowing shoes up this winter? I guess its hard to give it up!


----------



## REAPER

tls22;677255 said:


> Hey reaper whats up? Hows the season going so far? I thought you where going to hang ur plowing shoes up this winter? I guess its hard to give it up!


Yeah so did I.

In the summer I work in the IT area of the computer field. A job I was told was certain ended up not being so much so and fell threw. Then when I told the guy I contract to for plowing, he ended up offering more money.

So like the prostitute I am here I am for one last year. This will most certainly* be my last year though as a move is planned over the summer to a warmer no snow state in the south.

As for the season. Could not ask for a better opening to the 08-09 season myself. I just wish my body was younger to make the salting go easier. I have gone through already a full 8 skids of 50 pounders and my elbows and knee's feel every one of the bags.

* Unless some unforeseen earth moving force happens.


----------



## Dodge Plow Pwr

REAPER;677279 said:


> Yeah so did I.
> 
> As for the season. Could not ask for a better opening to the 08-09 season myself. I just wish my body was younger to make the salting go easier. I have gone through already a full 8 skids of 50 pounders and my elbows and knee's feel every one of the bags.
> 
> Thanks all about the gloves, I am leaving to get some now.
> Also, Reaper I too wish I was younger and not as large in the mid section....LOL It sure would make those 80# bags eassier on me. I have gone through 6 skids of 80#er's this year. Holy cow.. From 12/1/08 till today.. That is a lot of salt for what I do around here.


----------



## Midwest BuildIt Inc

I feel bad for anyone that had to salt with bags last night. It was cold enough standing outside the truck for 5-10 min while i loaded the calcium sprayer tank...You guys had to have froze loading all those bags....


----------



## REAPER

BNC SERVICES;677308 said:


> I feel bad for anyone that had to salt with bags last night. It was cold enough standing outside the truck for 5-10 min while i loaded the calcium sprayer tank...You guys had to have froze loading all those bags....


I actually was smart about this one. I was on the lot when it was 45* still at 10:30 PM. There was a break slightly about 11 Pm so I jumped out and loaded. Then I took a nap until 1 AM.

Salted the 3 lots I have to do and sidewalk and handicap ramp as the ice was just starting to stick. Applied heavy at the 3rd lot and went back to 1st 2 and gave another light coating.

It was that second loading that was a bit chilly. I'll still take bagged to a v-box any day. I have never had to stand in mine with a pick and sledge "emptying" it.


----------



## NorthernSvc's

russo's has those orange gloves for 30.00 for a dozen i usually end up buying 2-3 packages a season, it's a great deal. use them and throw em away.


----------



## Mark13

Dodge Plow Pwr;677216 said:


> I too dumped more than I normally would have. It's 7* here and salt in the parking lot is just starting to do a little something. About time as the gas station I did this morning at 4:30 was completely melted by 7:30. I guess it was more protected from the wind.. How about that wind today and last night... I need some water proof, non-slippery grip gloves so I can lift bags of salt from the bed of the truck to the hopper and my fingers not freeze off... Anyone with ideas of this kind of glove?


I've got some from farm and fleet. They are all blue with a yellow ring around the cuff that goes up past your wrist. They are pretty warm and my hands only started to get cold after being outside last night when it was about 5 and windy for around 15 minutes. Snowman79 told me about them and so far I like them.



BNC SERVICES;677308 said:


> I feel bad for anyone that had to salt with bags last night. It was cold enough standing outside the truck for 5-10 min while i loaded the calcium sprayer tank...You guys had to have froze loading all those bags....


It was cold but not nearly as bad as I was expecting. Had enough layers on that I could stay warm for quite a while as long as I was moving some.


----------



## REAPER

Mark13;677396 said:


> I've got some from farm and fleet. They are all blue with a yellow ring around the cuff that goes up past your wrist. They are pretty warm and my hands only started to get cold after being outside last night when it was about 5 and windy for around 15 minutes. Snowman79 told me about them and so far I like them.
> 
> It was cold but not nearly as bad as I was expecting. Had enough layers on that I could stay warm for quite a while as long as I was moving some.


Hey Mark You wouldn't be interested in a couple of post office lots in Lake Zürich would you? Zero tolerance and nice pay. Probably no walks at these 2.

Or anyone interested PM me your number.


----------



## snowman79

Reaper i would be interested but its kind of a hike away from the area id be in so i wouldn't be able to....hopefully you find someone! Also yea glad you found those gloves to be a good thing Mark. They really are improvment over the ones i was using last year. These gloves probably were the best buy yet...besides the gloves i use when i have to shovel..which i got at fleet to. 

Any updates on the snow thats coming?


----------



## DCSpecial

For gloves I've always liked the Ironclad and Youngstown winter gloves.

Not to bulky, easy to grip things, open my knife, etc..


----------



## jackrusselfire

Since we are talking about weather. Lets talk about socks and hats too.


----------



## tls22

REAPER;677279 said:


> Yeah so did I.
> 
> In the summer I work in the IT area of the computer field. A job I was told was certain ended up not being so much so and fell threw. Then when I told the guy I contract to for plowing, he ended up offering more money.
> 
> So like the prostitute I am here I am for one last year. This will most certainly* be my last year though as a move is planned over the summer to a warmer no snow state in the south.
> 
> As for the season. Could not ask for a better opening to the 08-09 season myself. I just wish my body was younger to make the salting go easier. I have gone through already a full 8 skids of 50 pounders and my elbows and knee's feel every one of the bags.
> 
> * Unless some unforeseen earth moving force happens.


Im glad your giving it one more go around, cheer! This time next winter you will be laughing at every1 while sitting on your beach chair! Plus your body is going to feel a hell of alot better!:waving:


----------



## tls22

Ilz003>006-008-010>014-019>023-inz001-002-160530-
/o.new.klot.ww.y.0013.081216t1800z-081217t1200z/
winnebago-boone-mchenry-lake il-ogle-lee-de kalb-kane-dupage-cook-
la salle-kendall-grundy-will-kankakee-lake in-porter-
including the cities of...rockford...woodstock...waukegan...
Oregon...dixon...dekalb...aurora...chicago...ottawa...oswego...
Morris...joliet...kankakee...gary...valparaiso
322 pm cst mon dec 15 2008

...winter weather advisory in effect from 12 pm tuesday to 6 am
cst wednesday...

The national weather service in chicago has issued a winter
weather advisory for snow...which is in effect from 12 pm tuesday
to 6 am cst wednesday.

Snow will accumulate two to five inches tuesday afternoon into
tuesday evening across the advisory area...with the heaviest
snowfall amounts likely north of interstate 80. Snow will develop
during afternoon hours continue through tuesday evening before
ending late tuesday night.

Temperatures will remain well below freezing during the
snow...which should allow it to quickly begin accumulating on
untreated roadways. Once the snow begins...untreated roadways
will likely quickly become icy and snow covered making travel
difficult. In addition...snow could fall rather heavily resulting
in visibilities falling below a mile at times.

A winter weather advisory for snow means that accumulating snow
will cause primarily travel difficulties. Be prepared for snow
covered roads and limited visibilities...and use caution while
driving. Persons planning travel across the advisory area tuesday
afternoon and evening should plan accordingly...leaving extra time
to get to their intended destination.


----------



## affekonig

I just saw that. Maybe the new truck will get its first test...


----------



## 1olddogtwo

*looking this week*

Another storm system is forecast to affect the outlook area
thursday and thursday night bringing another chance for
accumulating snow or ice.


----------



## DCSpecial

I like the forecast


----------



## WilliamOak

This weekend was a nice break.... now bring it on lol. When exactly is everything supposed to start tomorrow?


----------



## snowman79

afternooon is when they say light snow will start to fall and intensify as the afternoon goes on..


----------



## Mark13

snowman79;677700 said:


> afternooon is when they say light snow will start to fall and intensify as the afternoon goes on..


Sounds like the afternoon commute for the general population could be a blast tomarrow. Glad I'm not one of them.


----------



## DCSpecial

Yep sounds like last week when evening rush was horrible.......snow ended in the night and plowed all night, I like those


----------



## Mark13

DCSpecial;677721 said:


> Yep sounds like last week when evening rush was horrible.......snow ended in the night and plowed all night, I like those


I like plowing at night, very few people around. Amazing how productive you can be between 1 and 5am when most people are asleep.


----------



## snowman79

yea plus i like to listen to country and usually there is less commercials..and when i start to get a little tired i put on 103.5 KISS FM and they have like Beatfreaks or something...which is some up tempo rap and rock and stuff keeps me awake...


----------



## Mark13

I never listen to the radio, 2300 songs on my ipod keeps me goin' while plowing.


----------



## DCSpecial

I normally have 95.1 WIIL rock on.


Eventually, going to either get an IPOD or something or a new radio that will play MP3s. I have a few CDs of MP3s that I burned in audio format to play with various songs.


----------



## Mark13

I've got my ipod playing through a monster cable (fm transmitter). Pick the song on the ipod and as long as the truck radio is on the station that the transmitter is set on you'll hear it just like it was a radio station playing the songs.


----------



## ptllandscapeIL

Ive just heard 3-6" starting around 3pm tomorrow and roughly 10-12 hrs of steady snow Bring it on!


----------



## scooled101

so hows it goin fellas i figured i would jump on the il train I have been meaning to but been buisy got some broken trucks trying to work on it so cold but at least I have a few things to keep up with the accounts I have the weather is going to fantastic here had some bad freezing rain crap last night couldnt even drive on the roads this morning I am south west of chicago over by the quad cities kind of


----------



## DCSpecial

Mark13;677833 said:


> I've got my ipod playing through a monster cable (fm transmitter). Pick the song on the ipod and as long as the truck radio is on the station that the transmitter is set on you'll hear it just like it was a radio station playing the songs.


Yep, my buddy has his the same way....works well.

I may have to buy one


----------



## Mark13

DCSpecial;677877 said:


> Yep, my buddy has his the same way....works well.
> 
> I may have to buy one


If you get a cable, buy on ebay. Mine was $60 or $80 at worst buy a couple years ago, my sister got her's off ebay for about $9 with shipping.


----------



## DCSpecial

Mark13;677882 said:


> If you get a cable, buy on ebay. Mine was $60 or $80 at worst buy a couple years ago, my sister got her's off ebay for about $9 with shipping.


Damn, thanks for the tip


----------



## WilliamOak

I have one of those cassettes that has a cord coming out of it that plugs into the headphone port in the ipod and plays it over the speakers of the truck. Maybe my friend has something different but his radio ipod thing only worked when it got good reception.


----------



## Donny O.

Mark13;677724 said:


> I like plowing at night, very few people around. Amazing how productive you can be between 1 and 5am when most people are asleep.


the only bad part is somereidentials you end up with cars in the drive. I have had some customers leave me a set of keys and I move the car and plow then put it back. yeah full service here baby!!!


----------



## Mark13

WilliamOak;677899 said:


> I have one of those cassettes that has a cord coming out of it that plugs into the headphone port in the ipod and plays it over the speakers of the truck. Maybe my friend has something different but his radio ipod thing only worked when it got good reception.


Mine works all the time. And mine plugs into the bottom so it also recharges my ipod. So as my ipod is playing it's always kept at full charge.


----------



## NorthernSvc's

yea i dunno what i would do without my ipod and sirius. nothing good onthe radio at 2:00 A.m.


----------



## pieperlc

Just got an LG rhythm phone. Plays mp3's and has a built in fm transmitter. Works well thus far. May have to get vehicle charger as the battery may start to wear down quickly as it ages. When the phone rings, the music stops playing 'til you hang up.


----------



## snowman79

still looking good for snow...


----------



## tls22

snowman79;678483 said:


> still looking good for snow...


real good, looks like it will move in earlier also! Watch the lake enhancment later today!:waving:


----------



## ptllandscapeIL

there are sayin git will move in around 2 pm witht he heaviest between 6pm and 12am so it look slike it might be a middle of am rush hour plow nag!


----------



## 4wydnr

NorthernSvc's;678012 said:


> yea i dunno what i would do without my ipod and sirius. nothing good onthe radio at 2:00 A.m.


You could always try 890 am they have a weird show about ufo's and aliens and all the crazy stuff after midnight.


----------



## stroker79

*WeatherAlarm™!*
*Alert Type: SnowTotal Amount: 10 in. Occurring: Dec 16 | Dec 18 | Dec 20 *

Whohooooo

:bluebounc:bluebouncpayup


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

In Tinley Park we have some light snow! I am hoping it ends around midnight so I can plow all night and not have to use a v-day at the full time job tomorrow AM. Picked up some new accounts today so I definetly looking forward to getting some plowable snow. :bluebounc


----------



## NoFearDeere

We lost 2 accounts on Friday because of people moving or businesses moving so I thought that sucked but as of 9am today I have a contract signed for a 10 acre distribution center so thats all good. And I might be picking up a ShopKo too....the company they have doing the lot now called during an ice storm and asked if they could conserve salt and just spread "warm sand"...?? WTF is warm sand! They got a midget in the back building with a torch or what! The manager is getting back to me today so we will see what happens because my price was about $75 more across the board then the other company. But I told them I have plenty of salt!


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

What you have never spread warm sand before?????


----------



## Dodge Plow Pwr

IT'S SNOWING hard.....:bluebounc:bluebouncxysport
Only been snowing for about 15 mins and the ground is covered already


----------



## ktraver97ss

Here too, driveway is covered already!!!!!!!!


----------



## NoFearDeere

Hambrick & Co.;678653 said:


> What you have never spread warm sand before?????


Can't say that I have....


----------



## 1olddogtwo

its covering nicely after 10 mins


----------



## nekos

the snow is real light up in the Arlington hights area , seems like it's going to be a while before any real accumulation. if we get the 3' they are calling for i will be happy


----------



## erkoehler

Snowing here in Crystal Lake.....real fine flakes, but they are already covering the ground


----------



## weeman97

gettin pounded(by snow) in palos heights! right now


----------



## chaos5.9

Yea buddy it’s coming down hard out in Harvey @ my shop... It's going to be a long night fellas payup


----------



## snowman79

snowing on the heavier side of light snow..lol, going out in about 45 min to do commericials and a church that has services tonight. Looks like it could be along night...


----------



## DCSpecial

ABC showed right around 4" around here, looked like the storm should move out around 1-2am.


----------



## DCSpecial

I just caught some of the travel times on the news....a bunch already right over 3 hrs, max was 216mins on 94 outbound


----------



## dlcs

Snow is done here in Sterling about a hour and 15 minutes from you guys in the western burbs. We got about 4 inches.


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

NoFearDeere;678781 said:


> Can't say that I have....


Yeah never have I.


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

We have 3" in Orland Park nice and light! Still snowing. Probably going out for a full plow (first time this year) around 1AM. Everyone have fun and be safe!!!!! Giggity
payup


----------



## dlcs

NoFearDeere;678637 said:


> We lost 2 accounts on Friday because of people moving or businesses moving so I thought that sucked but as of 9am today I have a contract signed for a 10 acre distribution center so thats all good. And I might be picking up a ShopKo too....the company they have doing the lot now called during an ice storm and asked if they could conserve salt and just spread "warm sand"...?? WTF is warm sand! They got a midget in the back building with a torch or what! The manager is getting back to me today so we will see what happens because my price was about $75 more across the board then the other company. But I told them I have plenty of salt!


Shop kos are cheap arses and I wouldn't believe anything that comes out of their mouths. I'd talk to the contractor who is doing it now, i bet he has a different version of the story. I bet he says that they wanted sand instead of salt because they are cheap.


----------



## ultimate plow

what a good night of plowing!!!! I hear bad ice storm thurs.


----------



## Steve 455

Got 4" here, left at 8:00 just got in at 4:00 AM payup

Im plowing some big freight terminals with a dinky little 7 1/2 Western, I wish I had a bigger truck and a V plow 

Gonna have a few 

And go to sleep


----------



## stroker79

Wow im tired. been up since 830am tuesday morning. I got lots of hours though!!

Hope everyone had a a safe time!


----------



## REAPER

Just getting in myself here. My drive done and truck/salter washed. 

Nice powder puff fluffy snow. Would like to know why people this year decided to forget how to drive in such a small storm. Anyone check out those travel times from downtown to Woodfield? 5-6 hours hahahahaha. Crazy to say the least. 

I also think unless it is a hands free cell phone they should be abolished. Same with anyone in a 4x4 SUV and driving 5 mph. 


Salted this afternoon and plowed/salted in the night.


----------



## AlwaysGreener

dlcs;679394 said:


> Shop kos are cheap arses and I wouldn't believe anything that comes out of their mouths. I'd talk to the contractor who is doing it now, i bet he has a different version of the story. I bet he says that they wanted sand instead of salt because they are cheap.


You are right..Shop Kos are very cheap and very demanding..So if you don't mind partial payments, work for cheap, Phone consistently ringing( where r YOU)... They are not worth it..The one here in Belvidere is on there 3 contractor for this season???


----------



## scooled101

I got about 6 inches here talk about ruff nobody on the road but me and a couple others


----------



## AlwaysGreener

scooled101;680098 said:


> I got about 6 inches here talk about ruff nobody on the road but me and a couple others


Where are you at????


----------



## scooled101

I am about an hour or so east of the quad cities by princeton,il


----------



## scottL

SO, the latest weather advisory for tomorrow has us getting rain/sleet/ice/snow. Some are calling for upto 3/4 of an inch of ice.

Same bat time same bat channel  Can you imagine the traffic during this event. It won't be about cars in ditches it will be about the largest pinball game with live cars ever.......

The model maps are pegging us in the rain and boarder line ice/snow. Dunno but they just keep changing. Good amount of moisture though.


----------



## NoFearDeere

They are predicting ice and about 10 inches of snow on top of that for us! Madison, WI is suppose to get upwards of 15 inches!!!


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

Got a decent 11 hours of work today. Had about 4''. Salter broke at the first account :realmad: just replaced the switch on monday night and now the new switch broke. I hate snow ex.


----------



## scooled101

NoFearDeere where are you located at?


----------



## Mark13

I got about 6hrs in. Took some video and trying to get the motivation to walk through the lawn to my truck to get the camera so I can start editing it.


----------



## ultimate plow

Thurs is going to be downright bad. Everything should just be shut down now for 3/4 of an inch of ice


----------



## WilliamOak

Ultimate I saw you last night, or at least I saw your black f250! It was around 12:20am on alqonquin rd between rt31 and randall! thought I'd let you know lol.
Tomorrow is looking terrible, I have heared everything from 1" of ice then 10" of snow to 1/2" ice then 3" snow.... either way with that much Ice im banking on no school friday lol!


----------



## snowman79

just got done watching channel 7 news and they said we in Northern Counties will start with a snow freezing rain mix...maybe go to some freezing rain for a lil while then all snow...they have Marengo getting almost 12 inches...and harvard is said to have 15" should be quite interesting.


----------



## Dodge Plow Pwr

Got up yesterday for work at 6 am, Started plowing yesterday ay 3:30 pm and finished doing all the clean outs and salting at 3:00 today. I am soooo tired, but now have to go stack salt for tomorrow and then MAYBE bed for awhile...payuppayup


----------



## tls22

Models continue to come in colder in the upper levels, looking like more snow then ice! I hope this trend continues!:waving:


----------



## WilliamOak

tim this might be the one to come out for lol!
(knock on wood knock on woood knock on wood.)


----------



## ptllandscapeIL

illinois/wis line 6-9ins to about 2-4inches at interstate 80 im guessing ill be in the 4-6 and im good with that! this storm is going ot be nuts!!!!


----------



## stroker79

WilliamOak;680502 said:


> tim this might be the one to come out for lol!
> (knock on wood knock on woood knock on wood.)


You BETTER not bail on me with this one! I got lots of video still but not as good!!!


----------



## WilliamOak

that a threat? lol. 
Sorry doug, I will for sure try to make it out for this one. You got my text though right?
I'd be fine with 4"-6", Weather channnel has N. IL at 1"-3". I think I'll just not watch the weather and let it be a surprise.


----------



## DCSpecial

Left last night a little before 11pm did my parent's and my accounts, finished the last lot for my neighbor at 9am. Grabbed some breakfast with him went to plow my house, our shop, got home at 11:20am.


Looks like I better sleep late tomorrow for another run at night


----------



## ptllandscapeIL

fox just said areas up to 10 inches and im starting to hear less and less about sleet and freezing rain and more about snow


----------



## T-MAN

Sounds like the freezing rain will be south, Joliet and south of there.

Tommy says 8-14"  with the higher amounts for southern Wi and the IL state line (thats me LOL). Here we ******* go. 
Time for some sleep.


----------



## Donny O.

DCSpecial;680526 said:


> Left last night a little before 11pm did my parent's and my accounts, finished the last lot for my neighbor at 9am. Grabbed some breakfast with him went to plow my house, our shop, got home at 11:20am.
> 
> Looks like I better sleep late tomorrow for another run at night


i'm with you on that. I had about a 1.5 hour nap since tuesday morning at 6:am. worked, pool league, then started plowing about 10m then stopped about 4:30am for the nap then back up to get to work then back to finish plowing and going to bed right now. i'm glad thursday is my last day at this temp contract job so I will have plenty of time for plowing now!!


----------



## DCSpecial

Yep, all the news are showing 10" or so around here for this storm.


----------



## stroker79

HOLY MOTHER OF .............

10 Inches? the piles are already pretty big! Snow Removal/Relocation in December, thats a new one!


----------



## dlcs

With this next storm I shouyld be at or just above gross for the same time last December. Just to the south of me they are calling for between 3/4 and 1" of ice, I hope we don't get that. Power will be out for days especially with the wind thats coming too. Seem like a exact repeat of last year. We were without power for 12 hrs two different times last December. Hope everyone stays safe.


----------



## Mark13

stroker79;680949 said:


> HOLY MOTHER OF .............
> 
> 10 Inches? the piles are already pretty big! Snow Removal/Relocation in December, thats a new one!


The rain actually helped me in a couple of spots. Was going to have to bust out the bobcat but the warm weather/rain did the work for me in a couple of places.


----------



## REAPER

Weather check.........

Still cold. 

Time to grease salter and load truck for Thursday afternoon. Get ready this is going to be a winner. In fact I think I am packing a lunch and sleeping on the lot instead of driving in it again like Tuesday.


----------



## Mark13

I need to go to bed. But I'm trying to decide how to upload a 12 min video I made from this last storm.


----------



## weeman97

well hope all of you the best of luck as i will be sitting this one out! got 13hrs of plowing during the last storm before the base angle and trip spring gave completely away! now my plow is Out Of Serivce until at least monday or tuesday! GOOD THING fisher/ Brian Simmons have been wonderful on getting this covered and me on my way. CPW on the other hand well i think they need a bigger shop and more installers!!!


----------



## nekos

weeman97;681047 said:


> well hope all of you the best of luck as i will be sitting this one out! got 13hrs of plowing during the last storm before the base angle and trip spring gave completely away! now my plow is Out Of Serivce until at least monday or tuesday! GOOD THING fisher/ Brian Simmons have been wonderful on getting this covered and me on my way. CPW on the other hand well i think they need a bigger shop and more installers!!!


ouch , if i was in your situation i would think about buying a new plow this morning and selling the broken one after you get it fixed.
it sounds like your plow got really messed up , it might be the best thing to do anyway !


----------



## AlwaysGreener

nekos;681067 said:


> ouch , if i was in your situation i would think about buying a new plow this morning and selling the broken one after you get it fixed.
> it sounds like your plow got really messed up , it might be the best thing to do anyway !


 Yep go buy a new plow NOW.. Lots of snow coming today into Friday..you can't afford to be down now..this has been a great season so far and it looks like it's not stopping soon..


----------



## tls22

holy crap!


----------



## AlwaysGreener

tls22;681147 said:


> holy crap!


Bring it on...I'm right outside Rockford....ussmileyflag......This is going to be a long few days..


----------



## Vaughn Schultz

weeman97;681047 said:


> well hope all of you the best of luck as i will be sitting this one out! got 13hrs of plowing during the last storm before the base angle and trip spring gave completely away! now my plow is Out Of Serivce until at least monday or tuesday! GOOD THING fisher/ Brian Simmons have been wonderful on getting this covered and me on my way. CPW on the other hand well i think they need a bigger shop and more installers!!!


Your going to plow this storm, you have a responsibility. Find a way.


----------



## scooled101

This is what I got for the areas along I80 On the NOAA website
nothing fantastic I see no snow

Detailed text forecast
Hazardous weather condition(s):

Hazardous Weather Outlook
Ice Storm Warning

Today: A chance of snow and sleet after noon. Cloudy, with a high near 24. Calm wind becoming east between 5 and 10 mph. Chance of precipitation is 40%. Total daytime snow and sleet accumulation of less than a half inch possible.

Tonight: Snow and sleet before midnight, then freezing rain and sleet. Some thunder is also possible. Temperature rising to around 28 by 4am. East wind between 10 and 15 mph, with gusts as high as 25 mph. Chance of precipitation is 100%. New ice accumulation of 0.2 to 0.4 of an inch possible. New snow and sleet accumulation of less than 1 inch possible.


----------



## Steve 455

Wow... I just bought another truck. Going to get it this morning 

Its an 87 Dodge 150 long bed with a 360 and a 727. And an older BOSS 9.2 V plow that works great

I know thats a lotta plow for the truck but the Dodge with the straight axle and leaf springs seems a lot more heavy duty than my 1/2 ton Chevy and 7.6 Western...

$2800.00 and the trucks got a full tank of gas

It's just gotta last hopefully through this winter and then I can either upgrade the truck or find a 1 ton this summer and put the V on it.

I still have the Chevy as a backup, but I have a feeling once I get going with that big BOSS V Im not gonna wanna go back to the old straight Western!!!

I will get some pics up soon, happy plowing everyonepayup


----------



## NoFearDeere

AlwaysGreener;681183 said:


> Bring it on...I'm right outside Rockford....ussmileyflag......This is going to be a long few days..


Im in Freeport....ditto


----------



## snowman79

looks like tonight into tomorrow morning is when itll be snowing the hardest 1-2" an hour? Its going to be a mess in the morning trying to keep our commercials/churches open....


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

NoFearDeere;681256 said:


> Im in Freeport....ditto


Is freeport by galena? if so how much snow did you get up there?


----------



## clncut

scooled101;681231 said:


> This is what I got for the areas along I80 On the NOAA website
> nothing fantastic I see no snow
> 
> Detailed text forecast
> Hazardous weather condition(s):
> 
> Hazardous Weather Outlook
> Ice Storm Warning
> 
> Today: A chance of snow and sleet after noon. Cloudy, with a high near 24. Calm wind becoming east between 5 and 10 mph. Chance of precipitation is 40%. Total daytime snow and sleet accumulation of less than a half inch possible.
> 
> Tonight: Snow and sleet before midnight, then freezing rain and sleet. Some thunder is also possible. Temperature rising to around 28 by 4am. East wind between 10 and 15 mph, with gusts as high as 25 mph. Chance of precipitation is 100%. New ice accumulation of 0.2 to 0.4 of an inch possible. New snow and sleet accumulation of less than 1 inch possible.


:realmad::realmad: Not real happy about that forecast. Im close to that I80 corridor. Ill keep my hopes up but Im betting it will be a salting event for us.


----------



## affekonig

Steve 455;681248 said:


> Wow... I just bought another truck. Going to get it this morning
> 
> Its an 87 Dodge 150 long bed with a 360 and a 727. And an older BOSS 9.2 V plow that works great
> 
> I know thats a lotta plow for the truck but the Dodge with the straight axle and leaf springs seems a lot more heavy duty than my 1/2 ton Chevy and 7.6 Western...
> 
> $2800.00 and the trucks got a full tank of gas
> 
> It's just gotta last hopefully through this winter and then I can either upgrade the truck or find a 1 ton this summer and put the V on it.
> 
> I still have the Chevy as a backup, but I have a feeling once I get going with that big BOSS V Im not gonna wanna go back to the old straight Western!!!
> 
> I will get some pics up soon, happy plowing everyonepayup


You bought that red on on craigslist? I saw that on there and the price seemed right. Damn.


----------



## erkoehler

Been awhile since I posted on this thread.....this past storm was great, and now tonight/tomorrow!!! I need a second truck!!!!


----------



## Mark13

AlwaysGreener;681183 said:


> Bring it on...I'm right outside Rockford....ussmileyflag......This is going to be a long few days..


x2. Gotta go get more bags of salt from my bosses parents house and I'm ready.



Vaughn Schultz;681204 said:


> Your going to plow this storm, you have a responsibility. Find a way.


Haha Weeman, you've upset Eric the Rockstar.


affekonig;681314 said:


> You bought that red on on craigslist? I saw that on there and the price seemed right. Damn.


Pics?


----------



## dlcs

This storm is still a long way away. I bet they push it back even farther, last i heard, it will be after 6:00pm tonight before anything starts. What have you guys heard? Every station is different around here.


----------



## Steve 455

Yep the Red Dodge


----------



## illiniplower

GOOD LUCK YOU GUYS!!!! Sounds like you all are going to be real busy!! No snow down my way just about 1/4 inch of ice and 20-35mph winds starting around 3 today!! Looks like I will be salting or staying put in the shop!!!


----------



## dlcs

illiniplower;681386 said:


> GOOD LUCK YOU GUYS!!!! Sounds like you all are going to be real busy!! No snow down my way just about 1/4 inch of ice and 20-35mph winds starting around 3 today!! Looks like I will be salting or staying put in the shop!!!


Stay warm, power outages are going to be widespread down your way.:yow!: I hear power crews are already on their way up here from out of state. The I-80 corridor could see up to 1 inch of ice and lots of wind. They said that any shift in this storm could put much of Northwestern Illinois in heavy ice accums. too.


----------



## stroker79

Wow, looks nice no school on friday, thatts a day off for the wife!

And my camera guy! (Colin)


----------



## weeman97

mark, you think i'm not upset i have a 900lb paper weight that costs 7,000 dollars hangin off the front of my truck


----------



## DCSpecial

Gotta go fill up with diesel and dump in some more additive after lunch, be ready to go


----------



## timberseal

Man looking at the radar the system doesn't look all that intense.... we'll see as it moves up this way I guess


----------



## WilliamOak

stroker79;681478 said:


> Wow, looks nice no school on friday, thatts a day off for the wife!
> 
> And my camera guy! (Colin)


Thats right! Teachers got their paychecks today instead of tomorrow and they're still saying to not count on a snow day lol! Doug I WILL make it out your way but when is the question..... I have a responsibility elsewhere as you know, but should have the time.


----------



## timberseal

System seems to be picking up some steam now... (on the rader anyway)


----------



## Dodge Plow Pwr

Weather channel I hope is wrong as they now saying about 1" of snow only. I looked at Weatherbug.com and it still says we are going to get hit hard.


----------



## Vaughn Schultz

Well I got another load of salt, 4000 gal of cal and three extra skid steers with blades/boxes for this storm. So im sorry guys, but there is no way its coming now  lol


----------



## DCSpecial

ABC still saying close to a foot near the WI border.

Accuweather is showing 4-8" for Grayslake.


----------



## DCSpecial

ABC showed 8.5" for Gurnee in their time elapsed snow fall totals. Further west is in the 10"+ range right along the border.


----------



## Donny O.

DCSpecial;681560 said:


> Gotta go fill up with diesel and dump in some more additive after lunch, be ready to go


I filled up my truck a little while ago, cleaned it out from last storm, and put some new wiper blades on....oh and replaced some headlight relays as the other day they would not turn on...after going on, off, on off for a while they did so jsut replace both relays....so far so good. now jsut waiting for it to start...might take a nap!!


----------



## snowman79

sounds like a doozy comin....trying to decide what we are going to do depending how bad it is in the early mornin round 1 or 2....rockford station is saying 1-2" and hour with blowing and drifting...should be fun trying to get to the accounts....most of them will hopfully just close for the morning..


----------



## ptllandscapeIL

NWS is saying between 290 and 88 (which i live right in the middle of) rate of 2+ inches per hour during events of "thundersnow" total 8-12" for us


----------



## nekos

this storm is looking more and more like a dud. radars are showing the rain/ snow line moving farther and farther north.


----------



## Donny O.

nekos;682100 said:


> this storm is looking more and more like a dud. radars are showing the rain/ snow line moving farther and farther north.


WTF man....first it was supposed to start in the afternoon then it moved to 6m so at 6 I checked and it had moved to 9pm. now it is almost 9pm so checked again and it now says 11pm. going to bed now anyway and get up at 2 or 3 and see whats up!!


----------



## scooled101

the storm just started to hit us all I can say is holy hell this is stupid weather I am not doing a thing besides sitting in the house


----------



## WilliamOak

where are you scooled? 
I'm guessing your getting rain/sleet?


----------



## erkoehler

Soon enough, it will be here payup

We are planning on hitting the first lots at 2am......everyone be safe and good luck!


----------



## scooled101

I am 45 minuites south of rockford we got the thunder goin on now to


----------



## snowman79

dont worry...itll be here...warm air aloft will soon deteriate and snow will start falling!!!


----------



## scooled101

man i hope we get some snow, they are saying where i am at we will get 3 inches of ice and sleet I need to make green and sitting in the house doesnt do much good in this line of work, We dont salt much around here either so just more reason to stay in.


----------



## dlcs

Well the forcast said that it will start out as sleet and snow then could mix with freezing rain for a while. But what its really doing is skipping the sneet and going straight to freezing rain. Got a good 1/16" of ice on the vehicles now and its only been going on about 20 minutes. i hope this isn't a sign of things to come. Maybe I should have bought a generator today.


----------



## scooled101

DLCS i was thinking the same thing with the genrator myself I had 3 and i sold them all this past summer now I am kicking myself in the a$$ for that one:crying:.


----------



## Mark13

Just starting to see some flakes in Woodstock. Off to bed to power sleep now.


----------



## snowman79

snowin real good in marengo....visibility down to around a mile or less...


----------



## scottL

The model maps were quite different from the weather guys on tv. Showed us in mostly ice/pellets/tiny crystals and leaving before 5:am. 

Looking at the various radars .... the model maps were right on. I've got an inch of crap on the ground and it looks like it will leave the area in about an 1 hour to 2.

Anyone else see anything?


----------



## Vaughn Schultz

scottL;682495 said:


> Anyone else see anything?


I think this sucks, thats what I think


----------



## erkoehler

I see that this sucks!


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

I got about 2'' of ice snow in the Orland area. plus it rained for about 5 hours which is not helping anything! Started at 2AM just to open everything will go back out early this afternoon to clean up and salt.


----------



## scooled101

I have been doing nothing but trying to get things around my property cleaned off So much ice we had some good snow just didnt last long. I guess its a good shop day if anything after a few more hours of work.


----------



## ultimate plow

We had about 6-8 inches from algonquin, crystal lake, LITH. Further south in dundee and carpentersville had less. Cleanups late tonight


----------



## WilliamOak

Ultimate I saw you again, at the light on randall and ackman around 11:??. thought i'd let you know again lol.


----------



## Steve 455

Vaughn Schultz;682503 said:


> I think this sucks, thats what I think


You got that right

Some heavy Icy slop...

Truck ran good but the shifter cable broke and shut me down at 11:00 AM angry:

I left at 3:00 AM...

Still had plenty to do...

$95.00 dealer only item for a POS cable :crying:

Gotta go get it and fix the POS then work on getting the other POS going


----------



## ultimate plow

WilliamOak;682995 said:


> Ultimate I saw you again, at the light on randall and ackman around 11:??. thought i'd let you know again lol.


I saw you too and waived but I dont know if you saw me behind the cars.


----------



## WilliamOak

I saw you stopped at the light and I recognized the lightbar, then by the time I processed it you had already driven by lol.


----------



## stroker79

Whew, Well, it was a crap storm but the timing was awesome. a lot of plowing done and cleanup tonight.

we had snow ice pellets, freezing rain, small hail but best of all, i got to see some thunder snow! The sky lit up bright blue then a clap of thunder. it was super bright and I thought the building that I was plowing next too had exploded!

Cool stuff but we ended up with a bout 4 inches of stuff, not sure what it was but it wasnt snow. It was heavy but blew around like light fluffy stuff and it didnt pack so the piles always fell apart.

It was a fun push to me though!


----------



## tls22

stroker79;683174 said:


> Whew, Well, it was a crap storm but the timing was awesome. a lot of plowing done and cleanup tonight.
> 
> we had snow ice pellets, freezing rain, small hail but best of all, i got to see some thunder snow! The sky lit up bright blue then a clap of thunder. it was super bright and I thought the building that I was plowing next too had exploded!
> 
> Cool stuff but we ended up with a bout 4 inches of stuff, not sure what it was but it wasnt snow. It was heavy but blew around like light fluffy stuff and it didnt pack so the piles always fell apart.
> 
> It was a fun push to me though!


Cool buddy, call me when you go back out! Im heading out around 8pm!payup


----------



## T-MAN

We got er pretty good up here in the snow belt of IL. Any were from 9.5"-11".
Blizzard clause's on all accounts were met. Pushed everything 3 times, plan to head out tonight to clean it all up real perty. 1-2 for tomorow here. 4" on tuesday
We will be stacking and hauling soon, 17" last 10 days payup


----------



## snowman79

just got in..been out since 2:30 AM....long day plowin goin out in the morning to finish a couple accounts and do a few clean-ups


----------



## erkoehler

As Eric1 said, it was like plowing in a snow cone.....really heavy icey snow down in Naperville area.


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

This storm sucked!!! We plowed in the morning but due to the prolonged periods of rain everything froze. The plows barley if at all moved unplowed snow in the afternoon. Spent 3 hours at one account that normally takes an hour (plow salt sidewalks) breaking up ice on sidewalks last nightwesport. The push in the morning was heavy wet stuff not sure what I was pushing either more of mix of everything. There should have been a tornado thrown into the weather mix as well then at least we would have had all of the weather systems covered in one day. Snowed 11PM - 2AM, Rained 2AM until 7AM, Had a little bit of thunder around 4AM, snow/freezing rain from 7AM until about 9AM. Wasted time from 9AM until 7:30PM last night. :realmad: Drank beer from 7:30PM until 9PM.  Although all my customers where understanding that there was not much we could do in relation to plowing. Going back out soon to salt everything again.


----------



## DCSpecial

Lots of snow....about the same as T-Man as I'm not far from him.

Lot of hours yesterday.....got a call earlier if I wanted to trailer my 90XT out to a lot to start moving piles. Course that means I need to plow out and shovel the trailer


----------



## 1olddogtwo

that strom was bit*** on equipment.


----------



## snowman79

yea in the woodstock marengo huntley area it was mostly sleet and snow...but was still hard on equipment due to so much snow! Yea at one of our major accounts we have to push our piles back already due to them creepign into the lot by almost a full stall.... This is a big church which has huge christmas services and the whole lot needs to be available...all stalls Not sure what we are going to do yet do to the fact it would take FOREVER with just a skidd...might need to bring a loader down.


----------



## Mark13

Be a long drive from woodstock to huntley in that dresser.


----------



## snowman79

ha ha...oh yeah, we might do what we did last year and have brickman come in a push the piles back with one of there cats


----------



## erkoehler

Sounds like another push tonight.......


----------



## REAPER

25 Hrs in about 36 hours time. 

Back out tonight and looks like tomorrow along with Tuesday.

I hate to say I need a break because you never know when it will dry up. Lets just say my truck needs a break. 

Get ready for the ultra cold.


----------



## WilliamOak

How much are they saying for tonight and when?


----------



## NorthernSvc's

.5" - 1.5" now till midnight in my area


----------



## snowman79

light snow falling in marengo


----------



## Vaughn Schultz

I hate my life


----------



## Bird21

I love it !!!!!! I can't wait for the seasonal events to run out, then it's T and M till the spring. This is great for the people that can actually get out and ride their snowmobiles. Mine is in the garage waiting to go. I think I might hop on the trail and ride to dinner tonight. I am pretty lucky the trail is right across the street from me. I hope we get the 2-3" because this is light snow and a breeze to plow..

Cheers!!


----------



## Mark13

Been snowing pretty good for about a half hour here in woodstock.


----------



## TCLS88

How much snow has fallen in the rockford area so far this afternoon ?


----------



## metallihockey88

looks like about a half inch on my trucks outside and comin down pretty good, gonna have some more work tonight its lookin like.


----------



## DCSpecial

I heard 1-3" tonight up north.


Got 3 hours relocating piles of snow this afternoon, while my neighbor was pushing piles back on the same property (relocating not our fault...."volunteer" at the church pushed the snow to the wrong side since it was a shorter push and was blocking too much of one of the drives) . Still hours available if I want them, but we decided to load up and come back when it started snowing. 

Filled up my truck, poured in some more additive and I'm ready to go.


----------



## 4evergreenlawns

Todd,

We had 17" total in Dec.07 so we have already hit that and on our way to caps. Also love the seasonal with caps on pushes in place of inches this season thinking they are going to save should it not snow. Keep the 1"-4" coming and burnt up them service visits so when the big hits while the clock is running.........payuppayup

I LOVE THIS BUSINESS and my life is awesome. Investing in the best of equipment so I can depend on it, treat my employees well so they go the extra in a prolonged event like this past, and engage in business relationship that turn a profit for all involved. WOW!!!! I am so lucky I think I am going get about $100.00 in lottery tickets on the way to the movies. Going to see YES MAN. 

Ciao for now, 

Ron G.


----------



## scooled101

4evergreenlawns Its nice to hear a boss that appreciates his buisness and his employees Kudos:salute:


----------



## T-MAN

Ron, Amen on the Winter Work being plentiful. This year is starting out very well.

We have around an 1.25" of powder down here, and the tail end rolling over us now. 
Time to make the donuts


----------



## stroker79

yeah this winter sure is starting out pretty awesome!

I really do hope it keeps up like this for the next 3 months! payup


----------



## nekos

stroker79;684732 said:


> yeah this winter sure is starting out pretty awesome!
> 
> I really do hope it keeps up like this for the next 3 months! payup


couldn't agree more , this season has been great. if it keeps up like this i should be able to get 2 more trucks up and running for next season. payup

oh BTW , i have been meaning to ask. do you live around the Schaumburg area ? 
if your the person im thinking of , a good friend of mine lives down the street from you.


----------



## weeman97

it would be nice to have a functioning plow not a 7,000 dollar paper weight


----------



## stroker79

nekos;684770 said:


> couldn't agree more , this season has been great. if it keeps up like this i should be able to get 2 more trucks up and running for next season. payup
> 
> oh BTW , i have been meaning to ask. do you live around the Schaumburg area ?
> if your the person im thinking of , a good friend of mine lives down the street from you.


Yeah, Im in Schaumburg. Blue and silver ford in my sig. has my company logo with reflective vinyl on the back window.


----------



## REAPER

Not enough snow to trigger a plow and to cold for salt. 

:crying:


----------



## snowman79

i gout aboue 3 and half hours in this morning. Probably going out once the wind dies down this evening or something. Most of the snow had blown off the lots, but lot of open lanes were totally drifted over. Way to cold for salt to be effective with out being prewet/treated/ We salted anyways.


----------



## DCSpecial

I did a little plowing in the AM....and spread a little blended Ice Melt good to -20*.

Little cold outside


----------



## 4evergreenlawns

NO MORE WORK until these conditions improve. BLIZZARD warnings up. 

Pulled the shoveling crews in at about 2AM and trucks followed shortly after. Parked everything inside the shop. Dropped salt so maybe when the temp raise we will have some activation. Unless things change we might not be doing any work until Tuesday's storm and that mostly likely will start what a heavy pre-salt. 

Be safe, stay warm, put extra clothes maybe a heavy blanket in the truck just in case and keep your arses inside if at all possible. 

Best, Ron G.


----------



## Vaughn Schultz

We have most lots black cause that cal works really well but it is cold as hell !!!!


----------



## dlcs

Vaughn Schultz;685202 said:


> We have most lots black cause that cal works really well but it is cold as hell !!!!


My accounts are too cheap for calcium. I wish they would opt for somethign besides salt for this type of weather but until they do they will have less than optimum results.

How is your brine setup working?


----------



## dlcs

4evergreenlawns;685106 said:


> NO MORE WORK until these conditions improve. BLIZZARD warnings up.
> 
> Pulled the shoveling crews in at about 2AM and trucks followed shortly after. Parked everything inside the shop. Dropped salt so maybe when the temp raise we will have some activation. Unless things change we might not be doing any work until Tuesday's storm and that mostly likely will start what a heavy pre-salt.
> 
> Be safe, stay warm, put extra clothes maybe a heavy blanket in the truck just in case and keep your arses inside if at all possible.
> 
> Best, Ron G.


I agree. I had to go out this morning and plow out of few driveways and a couple commercials that had a few drifts. Most of my accounts have salt already one them but just not working right now. LOL What is the latest gossip for Tuesday?


----------



## erkoehler

Keep the snow coming!!! Picked up a few more hours this AM 

Going to take the truck in to the shop tomorrow for more bullsh*t issues, have it back by the time the snow flies Tuesday


----------



## erkoehler

Bloomingdale, IL 5-Day Forecast 
Sunday, December 21, 2008 WeatherAlarm™!
Snow occurring on Dec 22 | Dec 23 | Dec 24. Total amount 6.2 Inches.


----------



## weeman97

eric2 was that you in the walgreens i honked at the other night?


----------



## Mark13

Had a good storm on thursday/friday. Truck worked great. Going out tomarrow morning early to touch up the lots from the snow last night, they all drift bad so I'm curious to see what I find when I get there.


----------



## erkoehler

weeman97;685705 said:


> eric2 was that you in the walgreens i honked at the other night?


Yep.......that would be the Walgreens on Sequoia. Get your plow fixed?


----------



## Vaughn Schultz

*This Is Sparta ! ! ! !*


----------



## erkoehler

Well, look who it is!

You guys missed some sweet ice plowing down in Plainfield today  Did so many laps around the store I got dizzy! So, I turned around and went the other way, felt better in no time


----------



## ptllandscapeIL

Tuesday storm ive heard anything form 2-8 inches of snow,we put in abou t4 hours last night plowed and salted all churches and our animal hospitals , I highly doubt i will be doing anything until tuesdays storm I need a little r &r


----------



## Vaughn Schultz

erkoehler;685863 said:


> Well, look who it is!
> 
> You guys missed some sweet ice plowing down in Plainfield today  Did so many laps around the store I got dizzy! So, I turned around and went the other way, felt better in no time


We have some clean-ups to do tonight if you want in. It wont be a ton of hours maybe about four. Let me know if you want in


----------



## erkoehler

I have the boat dealership closed the 24-27th and the 31-2nd so hopefully I'll be able to rack up some hours 



Maybe have to do a little salting!!!!!


----------



## erkoehler

Vaughn Schultz;685880 said:


> We have some clean-ups to do tonight if you want in. It wont be a ton of hours maybe about four. Let me know if you want in


Kind of cold out there


----------



## NorthernSvc's

3-5 inches tuesday during the day, and 2-4 inches wednesday... again during the day. this is the best christmas present i have ever gotten!!! hope your all makin a killing, im getting some sleep sounds like a busy week ahead of us


----------



## jackrusselfire

Hey is that liquid Cal worth it. People say it is realy Shhshhlick and slippery. I disagree, I hear it is the cats a$$.


----------



## Vaughn Schultz

jackrusselfire;685911 said:


> Hey is that liquid Cal worth it. People say it is realy Shhshhlick and slippery. I disagree, I hear it is the cats a$$.


Hey whats up rockstar ? ? ? ? I'm still playing with my mystery salt, I found a shoe and some 8 tracks in it today


----------



## erkoehler

Someone swing by the shop and pull the dump truck out:redbounce



I'm going to plow, have fun boys!


----------



## jackrusselfire

Hey you have got to love the Mystery Salt. It does rock. I am looking for a old big wheel from when I was a child. It is probably chopped and shredded and used as fill and fluff. You know you have to make the Mystery Salt heavy so they can charge by the ton. Also it is a little cool and breezy out right now in the tundra.


----------



## jackrusselfire

Hey do you remember when that Mystery salt company sold that one guy by you salt with the ground up golf balls in. I can't believe he blew out all those windows at the apartment complex. That stuff realy did bounce.


----------



## Vaughn Schultz

Yeah that cost alot of money, what was the odds of that pregnant lady stepping out side just in time to catching it between the eyes. I still fell bad for her


----------



## ultimate plow

going to hit some lots in a cupple hours. Damm its going to be cold!!!


----------



## ultimate plow

just got in after a long night of cleanups. Looks like we got some more action tuesday and wed. Another 8 inch storm guys.


----------



## Mark13

Just got back in from cleanups. All went well except for the cold and getting stuck on a snow drift. Plowing my bosses brothers house and my plow decided to go over a snowdrift taking my truck with it, I had no more momentum left when I was 100% ontop of it.


----------



## Donny O.

Mark13;685748 said:


> Had a good storm on thursday/friday. Truck worked great. Going out tomarrow morning early to touch up the lots from the snow last night, they all drift bad so I'm curious to see what I find when I get there.


drifts are about all I plowed today and only if a few of my drives...some I just drove past and checked then had a few with huge drifts. not sure how I got through without getting stuck but I did. thing is i'm sure at least 1 or 2 of mine drifted over again really bad since I did it this morning. i'm assuming they will call if they want it cleared. thought about calling them but didn't. never discussed this or how to handle it with anyone!!



NorthernSvc's;685902 said:


> 3-5 inches tuesday during the day, and 2-4 inches wednesday... again during the day. this is the best christmas present i have ever gotten!!! hope your all makin a killing, im getting some sleep sounds like a busy week ahead of us


I think I have made almost as much this december as I made all of last winter. I have more drives/lots this year. which is god since I got laid off of my full time job last month!!


----------



## DCSpecial

I'm going to go a little later and move some snow piles with my skid steer....plugged in the block heater a couple hours ago


----------



## snowman79

looks like real busy week christmas day looks to be the only quiet day...might even miss christmas eve dinner for me...we'll see


----------



## T-MAN

snowman79;686584 said:


> looks like real busy week christmas day looks to be the only quiet day...might even miss christmas eve dinner for me...we'll see


Plan your route around it. Special conditions always exist for Holidays.

Our goal is to MAKE DAMN SURE no one misses anything on Christmas or Christmas Eve (Including Me).

Plow everything out Wednesday day, and let them go if there not in bad shape till wednesday night after the kids go to bed. If there not open let em lay.
I plan to have extra help on board to.


----------



## snowman79

yea i would do that but we have two big churches and one smaller one...which means Christmas EVE and Day services...whole lot must be cleared.....


----------



## nekos

stroker79;684899 said:


> Yeah, Im in Schaumburg. Blue and silver ford in my sig. has my company logo with reflective vinyl on the back window.


i talked to the girl that was telling me about the plow guy down the street ... same color truck, different first name. i was just curious if you were the same guy she always talked about.

anyway, looks like were in for another big storm over the next few days. payup payup payup


----------



## ta3834bbl

Looks like it is going to stay to the North of the south suburbs again. Go figure.


----------



## clncut

This looks to be getting more messy with each forecast. Sleet, freezing rain, rain then back to snow. Mixed bag of shyt for sure. Whatever happened to all snow events! I heard a big RAIN storm is in store for this weekend, lots of flooding. This weather sure is strange this year. 

John


----------



## ta3834bbl

This weather sure is strange this year.

John[/QUOTE]

You can say that again!


----------



## stroker79

nekos;687187 said:


> i talked to the girl that was telling me about the plow guy down the street ... same color truck, different first name. i was just curious if you were the same guy she always talked about.
> 
> anyway, looks like were in for another big storm over the next few days. payup payup payup


Is she hot?! LOL
I can change my name 

As far as I have seen, Im the only one in our subdivision that plows, or at least that has a plow on thier truck.........

I think everyone here hates me, my loud diesel truck always starting before everyone gets up or coming home late/early when people are still sleeping,LOL


----------



## erkoehler

They are still saying snow starting at 2am for me. So, in reality it will start snowing about 4/5am and we'll get to plow in the middle of rush hour again!

Sounds like a long day, followed by a long night, and a very sleepy day after that!


----------



## stroker79

OMG im gonna freak!

NO SNOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!! PLEASE!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Im off to my shop to jury rig my truck, wish me luck.

Check the truck repair section to see what im talking about!


----------



## nekos

stroker79;687401 said:


> Is she hot?! LOL
> I can change my name
> 
> As far as I have seen, Im the only one in our subdivision that plows, or at least that has a plow on thier truck.........
> 
> I think everyone here hates me, my loud diesel truck always starting before everyone gets up or coming home late/early when people are still sleeping,LOL


she is definitely easy on the eyes 

anyway, hope ya get your truck up and running !


----------



## DCSpecial

Just got back from 4 hours of moving snow piles.......after I used the skid steer to clean a good section of my parent's yard so that the dogs can walk/run around.


----------



## REAPER

Radar shows more than what it is right now.


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

Woke up this morning to about a quater of an inch.


----------



## erkoehler

Not much to speak of here, debating whether or not to go to the real job, or if we'll get called out to plow sometime this AM.

WHERE IS THE SNOW?


----------



## WilliamOak

got about 2" at least in cary and its still coming down pretty good.


----------



## affekonig

Woohoo! You guys see it out there?


----------



## Steve 455

Yep it looks like Im going out. The question is whenpayup


----------



## nekos

im waiting for the call too , got at least 2 inches on the ground already . i guess my boss is waiting for people to start complaining before he sends us out


----------



## Steve 455

Just got the call, looks like a long day


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

We have about 2.0 - 2.5 here in Tinley Park, and about 3.0 in Lockport.


----------



## Kevin003

2.5 on the ground here in woodstock


----------



## DCSpecial

Got around 2-3" around here, plowed all my accounts once, used the snow blower to clean a patio and a section of yard at one for the guy's dog to be able to go out.

Busted through some drifts and small piles at one of the churches that my neighbor does.......no one could do the drive (drop off drive that cuts off to wrap around in front of the building) with their straight blades. He got about 20-30' in before he got stopped. The V works real nice for that......had the snow really flying as I had some decent speed 

Snowing again.....looks like I'll be going out again a little later.


----------



## snowman79

yea..we have guys at our commercials.....clearing lanes entrances etc. Most accounts will wait till the end to be plowed out...sometime this evening before the second round comes through. Wish this was a bigger snowfall with harder snow rates..then i could be out plowing my routes like last weeks storm.


----------



## DCSpecial

News shows another 6-8" for us by tomorrow afternoon.

Looks like I'll be busy as my neighbor that I sub for does 5 churches.
We only did one this afternoon as they have a Christmas Eve Eve mass tonight.......and they have another tomorrow night and again on Christmas day.


----------



## ultimate plow

We hit everything once and salted a cupple that require it. Now the question is will it be all snow or rain/snow tonight and tomorrow. If it stays all snow then it looks like were going to be real busy. Cant take the weathermans word.


----------



## Steve 455

Just got back in and I gotta go out again later

I hope we don't get another 6 inches tonight.

I backed into a snow pile and broke one of my exhaust hangers. Gotta get that fixed before I go out again


----------



## KC9LDB

arrgh, my main shoveler in is up north for X-mas, gotta use the kid,,, 
So everyone ready to go out?
What time are y'all planning?


----------



## snowman79

looks like we will be going out around 3 AM...all churches (4) have to totally clean/salted walks clean/salted by 2 PM...plus a few commercials have to be opened up and semi cleared...., after 2 depending on the weather we will start our other accounts...


----------



## Steve 455

Im gonna put a ratchet strap and a coat hanger around the bumper to hold the tail pipe up and Im going out at 1:00 AM until????


----------



## Mark13

Just got my call to go out. Looks like more comming later today though, appears to by around Dubouque, Iowa at the moment.


----------



## Steve 455

Im done for now got 14 hrs just got in at 8:00 AM, Merry Christmasspayuppayuppayup


----------



## DCSpecial

I left the shop at 2:30am, got back a little after 8am.

Coming down pretty good at the moment, going to reclean a big church at Noon and then probably work through all the rest of the churches.


----------



## Mark13

Just got in a few minutes ago from round one. I was 90% done by the time it started snowing hard again.


----------



## snowman79

just got done now..been out since 2:30 am


----------



## Bird21

All done for now... I sure hope they are wrong about the next system turning to rain.. It would be a big Snow if is stays cold.. 

Have a great Christmas everyone!!!!! We have earned it these past weeks.


----------



## stroker79

yeah have a great Christmas!

I started at 1pm on tuesday and didnt finish until wednesday at 130pm

I got 2, 1 hour breaks in there there but for the most part i was going the whole time. i hope the next 2 weeks is rain or nothing. I need a break, my trans needs to see the doctor. I wouldnt mind a break either, I have done well for just one month into winter.


----------



## Mark13

stroker79;689775 said:


> I have done well for just one month into winter.


I think we all have.

I'll take a couple 2-3" powder storms every few days. The ones that push easy and arn't hard on stuff. This 6-8" of wet sucks.


----------



## stroker79

they heavy stuff doesnt bother me really, I just need a break. my truck needs to get the trans looked at and i need a good week or so off.


----------



## snowman79

i dont want any breaks....some nice clipper systems would be nice though...in and out fast drop 2-4 or 3-6 of light powder...


----------



## NoFearDeere

I'm with Doug, I need a break. I've been fighting bronchitis, upper respiratory infection, and ear infection all together for the last week and i'm beat. I need a normal sleep pattern for a while...trucks need to be cleaned really good. I need to move into my new house, tractors need a few little things fixed, my girlfriends gona kill me if she doesnt get to start going to sleep and waking up with me still there, and besides all that, I just am sick of it for a week or so, then maybe i'll be ready for another round! We'll see!


----------



## tls22

Merry xmass chi-town, thanks for all the kind words you have giving me over the past few months! I have gain alot of good friends from your area! :waving:


----------



## Mark13

Merry Christmas fellow Northern Illinois Plowers!


----------



## T-MAN

Merry Christmas Fella's ! Its been a good month for sure. We have been blessed with an abundance of snow and work to keep us going, and for that I am Thankfull !
Lets all take the time to think about what we are Thankfull for ? 

 JC


----------



## 1olddogtwo

*ho-ho*

Dear Mr.Santa

For x-mas we would like snow every 3-4 days in the range of 2-4, maybe 4-8 every other weekend. Maybe throw a 12-16in once a month until may 1st. also could u bring down the price of diesel down or at some mpg to our fleets ?


----------



## stroker79

Sounds like your worse off than me nofeardeere. You still havent moved into your new house yet? werent you just finishing that in october? LOL

Looks like monday/tuesday will be the best chance for getting my trucks trans fixed. I hope the shop I have in mind is fast and good at what they do. if anyone knows of a good reliable trans shop that knows how to troubleshoot, please let me know, I need it have it somewhere first thing monday morning. the closer to schaumburg the better. I was going to take it too certified transmission in schamburg on roselle rd. 

Looks like other than having monday-wed off we will be getting right back into the swing of things with more snow on thursday and so on


----------



## NorthernSvc's

try gator transmissions in wheeling, they are at dundee and and wheeling rd, in wheeling. have had 2 transmissions replaced by them they do A+++ work, all work is done in house and they stand behind there product. if your having it replaced be prepared to have the truck gone for 4-5 days though.


----------



## stroker79

thanks northern. i will take it into consideration. i am hoping to have my truck back by wednesday. I wont need the trans replaced, its just a cooling issue. I think I may have actually found an issue though now that I got the plow off. Ill dig into tomorrow and hope I can figure it out.


----------



## erkoehler

Merry Christmas guys, hopefully we get more snow soon!

Should have the truck/plow paid off in no time if this keeps up, and no real job this week!





Looks like we'll be heading out tonight to finish up some cleanups


----------



## Donny O.

erkoehler;690340 said:


> Merry Christmas guys, hopefully we get more snow soon!
> 
> Should have the truck/plow paid off in no time if this keeps up, and no real job this week!
> 
> Looks like we'll be heading out tonight to finish up some cleanups


I know I have made enough to pay for my plow....new(to me)truck and put the plow on in october. so all this snow is working out for me since this winter plowing is my 'occupation' as i was laid off of my full time job back in november and the job market isnt that great....but the plowing buisness has been great!! now i'm heading out to finish up myself!!


----------



## erkoehler

So far (knock on wood) this has been a great year to invest in a new plow/truck.


----------



## WilliamOak

You guys are gonna jynx it! lol, I wish I bought a plow at the beginning of the seaeon instead of looking for one now. Watch I'll find something and it wont snow anymore!!! hope everything keeps up... 

^flash flood warning for this weekend lol.... damn.


----------



## NoFearDeere

Winter Weather Advisory for us again, 2/10" of ice, heading out at 3am for salting. It never ends! My birthday is Saturday and i'm thinking of buying myself a nice birthday present.....maybe a new Dodge!


----------



## NoFearDeere

Something like this, but I cant even find the time to do that!


----------



## erkoehler

Ice, doesn't sound like fun at all.............Truck looks nice, you should be able to get some nice discounts!!!

What are you thinking for a plow?


----------



## Mark13

erkoehler;690523 said:


> Ice, doesn't sound like fun at all.............Truck looks nice, you should be able to get some nice discounts!!!
> 
> What are you thinking for a plow?


I saw him the other day at Adams checking out the Western Suburbanite series. I heard he had his eye on the 6.8ft model.


----------



## erkoehler

Going out for a bit of Christmas Day plowing......maybe I should bring BNC & Eric1 some egg nog!


----------



## snowman79

just finished up two lots that we left till today...didn't need to be done untill tomorrow so we held off wed. Probably wont be salting int he morning as temps will rise fast in the morning so most places will probably tell us to hold off....will do walks for sure though


----------



## T-MAN

Well that was exciting this am 
Talk about a white knucle ride to the accounts, 1/8" ice on everything, and MORONS driving with no clue they could not stop. Thank God I made it to the accounts and back unscathed.


----------



## NoFearDeere

erkoehler;690523 said:


> Ice, doesn't sound like fun at all.............Truck looks nice, you should be able to get some nice discounts!!!
> 
> What are you thinking for a plow?


Probably a 9'2 V XT again. Or a 9' straight with wings....not sure. It'll be a Boss for sure but I personally dont like using V plows, I like my straight's but I dont wanna get out everytime and take the wings off a 9', so probably the 9'2 V XT


----------



## metallihockey88

T-MAN;690849 said:


> Well that was exciting this am
> Talk about a white knucle ride to the accounts, 1/8" ice on everything, and MORONS driving with no clue they could not stop. Thank God I made it to the accounts and back unscathed.


your tellin me...came home this mornin at about 5am ( off work for now and no snow, so enjoyin the money we been makin  ) i see a box truck facing the wrong way on the ramp up against the median, and before i know it my truck is kickin out sideways on me and im kickin back and forth almost completely sideways and once i finally get it straight go slidin right through the intersection and back onto the expressway, and all this at about 30 mph at the bottom of the ramp and uphill up the ramp. Drove the rest of the way home at about 10mph scared to death. gotta love the chicago, you get every damn season in the same week, go from below zero and snowin to 30 and ice storm to close to 50 in the span of 6 days. Oh and by the way, sorry guys but im off my fulltime job til the 5th of january so since i can plow full time til then its not going to snow at all, sorry but just the way my luck always works out so enjoy the break cause im sure we'll get hit hard again when i cant plow all day


----------



## DCSpecial

One of my long time customers told me on Wed. evening that he hopes he doesn't have to see me again for at least a few days 



stroker79;689840 said:


> they heavy stuff doesnt bother me really, I just need a break. my truck needs to get the trans looked at and i need a good week or so off.





stroker79;690224 said:


> Sounds like your worse off than me nofeardeere. You still havent moved into your new house yet? werent you just finishing that in october? LOL
> 
> Looks like monday/tuesday will be the best chance for getting my trucks trans fixed. I hope the shop I have in mind is fast and good at what they do. if anyone knows of a good reliable trans shop that knows how to troubleshoot, please let me know, I need it have it somewhere first thing monday morning. the closer to schaumburg the better. I was going to take it too certified transmission in schamburg on roselle rd.
> 
> Looks like other than having monday-wed off we will be getting right back into the swing of things with more snow on thursday and so on


If you need a new trans.....three letters..... B....T....S


----------



## REAPER

How did any of you guys from around here manage to find time to post????

14 days out this year so far starting 12/1 and 150 hours so far..... 

50 in the last 3 days.


----------



## cet

NoFearDeere;690905 said:


> Probably a 9'2 V XT again. Or a 9' straight with wings....not sure. It'll be a Boss for sure but I personally dont like using V plows, I like my straight's but I dont wanna get out everytime and take the wings off a 9', so probably the 9'2 V XT


What don't you like about the V Plows? I love mine. I have wings on 2 of them and it is a pain getting out to take them off and 2 storms ago my driver remodeled the set on his truck. One we have to fix and the other under warranty as the weld was junk.


----------



## snowman79

looks like we all will be needing some waders and a canoe to get around if we get this 50 degrees, and an inch of rain..along with all this snow melt....


----------



## WilliamOak

The 50* will give me the perfect opportunity to put the lettering on the truck!
Thats really all it will be good for lol.


----------



## NoFearDeere

cet;691062 said:


> What don't you like about the V Plows? I love mine. I have wings on 2 of them and it is a pain getting out to take them off and 2 storms ago my driver remodeled the set on his truck. One we have to fix and the other under warranty as the weld was junk.


They are awesome for what they do just me personally, I like using a straight blade.


----------



## erkoehler

Forecast looks pretty miserable w/ all this rain........accuweather doesn't have snow until late next week!


----------



## scottL

No Snow until next week .... :redbounce

Yup ..... I need a frecken break!!! 


Anyone else like this mornings ice rink???? I got a good pict of an accident, car plowed into a salter. Pretty nasty.


----------



## Mark13

Rain will melt the snow off the ice on the lakes, cold temps will make for thicker ice. Thick ice that's snow free= Atv ice racing.:redbounce


----------



## weeman97

WHY THE HECK IS IT THUNDERSTORMIN IN DECEMBER???
i'm confused


----------



## nevrnf

Just saw they revising the forecast to show snow Sunday.


----------



## REAPER

Hope not.  Truck needs fixing


----------



## stroker79

Looks like a another pretty bad band of storms about to come through. If this were all snow, it would be about 36"! Thank God its rain!

I think I got my trans fixed too!


----------



## ultimate plow

hope you get that bad boy up and runnin soon doug. So was it a cooling issue?

I think we were spoiled with snow the past 3 weeks. Lets see when the next plowable snow will be. Hopefully not to far out.


----------



## Mark13

It seems that our snow never stays here more then a week. But each time it comes back we end up with a few inches more then he last time before it gets melted away again.


----------



## stroker79

Well, I gambled a bit and decided to buy an air compressor instead of taking it into the shop. Im pretty sure that its not an insternal issue, i hope i am right.

Anyway, I blew the heck out of the lines, one is totally clear and the other line (send) Has some type of restriction in it. not as much air coming out as going in. I actually felt little granules blasting my hand when it was at the opening of the tube, so stuff was in the lines, but I just never got the straight through sound of the air passing through like I do on the return line. I did start the truck up with the retun line un hooked on the trans ans fluid was coming out so as of now, the problem is fixed, I may just buy some new lines on monday and toss those in, then I need to change the filter and hopefully ill be good to go.


----------



## WilliamOak

stroker79;691869 said:


> I think I got my trans fixed too!


And you've got the battle scars/swelling to prove it it. lol.


----------



## DCSpecial

stroker79;691906 said:


> Well, I gambled a bit and decided to buy an air compressor instead of taking it into the shop. Im pretty sure that its not an insternal issue, i hope i am right.
> 
> Anyway, I blew the heck out of the lines, one is totally clear and the other line (send) Has some type of restriction in it. not as much air coming out as going in. I actually felt little granules blasting my hand when it was at the opening of the tube, so stuff was in the lines, but I just never got the straight through sound of the air passing through like I do on the return line. I did start the truck up with the retun line un hooked on the trans ans fluid was coming out so as of now, the problem is fixed, I may just buy some new lines on monday and toss those in, then I need to change the filter and hopefully ill be good to go.


Hopefully you got it taken care of.

I'd worry about the debris.......wonder if it was from your old cooler if the trans shop never replaced it. Always should replace it when doing the trans......


----------



## stroker79

WilliamOak;691907 said:


> And you've got the battle scars/swelling to prove it it. lol.


Between playing tennis and boxing for 3 hours on the nintendo wii for the first time at my parents house and the scars on my forearms from the cooler, is a great reminder that im getting old! I could barely get out of bed this morning! My lower forearms are really swollen right now!



DCSpecial;691917 said:


> Hopefully you got it taken care of.
> 
> I'd worry about the debris.......wonder if it was from your old cooler if the trans shop never replaced it. Always should replace it when doing the trans......


Yeah I was very relieved to have debris coming out since im pretty sure that was the final part of the problem. I am concerned that I still cannot get air blasting through as freely as I think it should be. I was shooting 150 psi down the lines for a good 40 mins. Our lines dont go through the radiator do they? Its just that little puny cooler right?


----------



## DCSpecial

On your 03 I think they go through the radiator as well.....if I remember correctly.


----------



## erkoehler

TTT


Accuweather says we may see some flakes early tomorrow AM probably no accum. though.

Salt guys should be BUSY late tonight!


----------



## Mark13

Does this feel like mid spring to anyone else?


----------



## erkoehler

If it was March I can gaurantee we would have put a boat in the water.


----------



## McDude

I hear there is a decent size storm shaping up in computer models for Friday.


----------



## Mark13

McDude;692655 said:


> I hear there is a decent size storm shaping up in computer models for Friday.


Does that mean I have to put my plow and spreader back on, roll my window up and put a coat and boots on again?


----------



## AlwaysGreener

We needed the thaw..Now we can pile it up again...Guys are out salting now just the commercials..so they are happy..payup


----------



## Vaughn Schultz

Im going to Flordia, have fun.


----------



## erkoehler

Vaughn Schultz;693146 said:


> Im going to Flordia, have fun.


Just be back by the 11th, I have the boat show that week


----------



## Mark13

Vaughn Schultz;693146 said:


> Im going to Northern Wi, have fun.


Now it's true for me also. Getting the atv ready tonight for some ice riding/play racing up in Land O' Lakes.


----------



## erkoehler

Mark13;693618 said:


> Now it's true for me also. Getting the atv ready tonight for some ice riding/play racing up in Land O' Lakes.


Get a snowmobile, much more fun!


----------



## scooled101

erkoehler

just a couple questions if you dont mind, are you the owner of mastercraft? I was a marine mechanic and I am trying to get back into it (I worked for a shady company) I see you have some employment positions open PM me or e-mail me [email protected] I would appreciate it


----------



## Vaughn Schultz

That was still the fastest eating of vegetables I have ever seen.


----------



## erkoehler

How was your movie?


----------



## T-MAN

Mark13;693618 said:


> Now it's true for me also. Getting the atv ready tonight for some ice riding/play racing up in Land O' Lakes.


Were ya staying in Lando ?
My buddy has a place on Forest Lake, last I heard you were not getting on the lakes with 4 wheelers unless you like digging, sweating, and almost having a graber 

Sleds are King up there, to much snow for the 4 wheelers, and If ya got a racer forgettaboutit. 
Unless of course you have a plowed track, then I will meet ya up there LOL, and I will buy ya Buttwiper at the BearTrap


----------



## 4evergreenlawns

T-MAN;694133 said:


> I will buy ya Buttwiper at the BearTrap


WOW now that is mouth full. I am sure this is one of them you have to know what you are talking about to understand BUTT......that sound scary........

Thanks Todd, I really needed the laugh...

Ron G.


----------



## illiniplower

30% chance of snow here in Central IL on friday. I have only been out once this year for a measly 2 inches. Starting to get really pissed off!!! Things dont get better down here maybe I will make the unknown journey north to help anyone up there since you guys have been keeping to snows all to yourselves


----------



## T-MAN

4evergreenlawns;694173 said:


> WOW now that is mouth full. I am sure this is one of them you have to know what you are talking about to understand BUTT......that sound scary........
> 
> Thanks Todd, I really needed the laugh...
> 
> Ron G.


Ha Ha Ron, a good tongue twister. Buttwiper=Budweiser. Bear Trap is a fine lil bar/restaurant in Lando. Excellent food....


----------



## Mark13

erkoehler;693881 said:


> Get a snowmobile, much more fun!


I'll probably pick one up in a couple years. The ones i want are quite high priced still and for factory riders only. I'll give them a few years when they will be easier to find and cheaper. Plus most will probably be trail converted.



T-MAN;694133 said:


> Were ya staying in Lando ?
> My buddy has a place on Forest Lake, last I heard you were not getting on the lakes with 4 wheelers unless you like digging, sweating, and almost having a graber
> 
> Sleds are King up there, to much snow for the 4 wheelers, and If ya got a racer forgettaboutit.
> Unless of course you have a plowed track, then I will meet ya up there LOL, and I will buy ya Buttwiper at the BearTrap


I'm staying at a friends home off of B on big lake. I've got a sport quad, was riding around with dirt tires on it yesterday. The lake has no snow to about an inch on it. They have a bunch of sleds so where we do have to go onland that's around the area they have well packed down. If I just keep going I do fine, I can start and stop but its a bit harder/slower.

We had to run into town so I could get some fix a flat to put in one of my ice tires, 3 out of 4 hold air perfect, of course one wouldn't hold air long. Should have them mounted up withing a couple hours and be out on the ice testing it out.

I hope this snow the end of this week for us is a nothing. I'm having to much fun up here to come back and plow


----------



## snowman79

i hope we get a nice two inches......a nice easy push and some hours to make money!


----------



## Dodge Plow Pwr

snowman79;695158 said:



> i hope we get a nice two inches......a nice easy push and some hours to make money!


I second that. A nice easy fluffy 2" of easy money. Works for me.


----------



## R&R Yard Design

*Help me guys*

Im tring to find the "dont plow me in thread" the one with the guy that is yelling at the plow truck for plowing in the end of the drive, and then and the end of he vid the plow hits the snow blower. I got to find it for the wife. Thanks guys


----------



## erkoehler

Snowing lightly here in Bloomingdale....barely covering the driveway now.


----------



## nekos

i really don't feel like putting my plow on right now ! im sure that will change once i see the ground starting to turn green payup i mean white


----------



## erkoehler

Always does, always does payup

Normally I would try to get a nap in, but there is no way this is going to add up to anything major.


----------



## nekos

erkoehler;695758 said:


> Always does, always does payup
> 
> Normally I would try to get a nap in, but there is no way this is going to add up to anything major.


im hearing about an inch , thats enough for me to go out an have some fun.


----------



## snowman79

nothing more then a dusting...clear sky and blustery now ...of course the county and state were out salting like crazy....


----------



## T-MAN

snowman79;695980 said:


> nothing more then a dusting...clear sky and blustery now ...of course the county and state were out salting like crazy....


Me toooooo !!!!! payup


----------



## Dodge Plow Pwr

Just bought the Salt Dogg 1.5 spreader and it will be here Friday. Hopefully AFTER I install it, it will snow and I can use it.....xysportxysport


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

Dodge Pwr Plowr 

How do you like your western 1000 tailgate spreader I am looking at getting one this Friday to replace my snow ex.


----------



## Dodge Plow Pwr

Hambrick & Co.;696333 said:


> Dodge Pwr Plowr
> 
> How do you like your western 1000 tailgate spreader I am looking at getting one this Friday to replace my snow ex.


I love it. I have had it for 8+ years aand has NEVER failed me once. I am probably shooting myslef in the foot but it is 100% original. Just grease it often and run salt through it. Mine has the old style auger in it, and I have heard the newer ones have a different style and can jam from time to time. Do a search, but the old style auger can be put into the new ones as well to fix the problem. I bought the 2500 because my 1000 would let rock salt fall out while driving from site to site. I stuff a old salt bag in the spinner area now and cuts down on waste. You just have to get out and take the bag out to spread is all.
I also, no longer have the 2500 as it is "in my opinion" not as well built as the 1000 is.


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

Thanks for the information. I just picked up a lot this week which will take about 20 bags to salt. Currently with my Snowex I can only put 4 maybe 5 50lbs bags in at once. I am hoping with the western 1000 i can get 16 50lbs bags in (since its rated for 800Lbs) which will make my job a lot easier. Thanks again and have a safe and happy new year.. Mike


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

Hambrick & Co.;696543 said:


> Thanks for the information. I just picked up a lot this week which will take about 20 bags to salt. Currently with my Snowex I can only put 4 maybe 5 50lbs bags in at once. I am hoping with the western 1000 i can get 16 50lbs bags in (since its rated for 800Lbs) which will make my job a lot easier. Thanks again and have a safe and happy new year.. Mike


Sorry I mis-spoke the 1000 is rated for 400lbs which would be 8 bags.


----------



## Dodge Plow Pwr

I can put 11 - 12 50# bags of safty salt in my 1000.
Everyone have a safe and happy new year.


----------



## Dissociative

to keep the jamming down...don't swap augers to the old one...you will be trailing salt out when not spreading as said above...

simply lower the auger down the shaft so some of it hangs out the bottom of the hopper...keeping less coils in the hopper will make it jam less....and then you have the advantage of not trailign off salt and being able to spread A LOT slower than the old auger..

i tried both...have both....old is jamb proof but spreads like crazy..and leaks out
new is a little sensitive but works better IMO....and you get more coverage per bag without drivign around at 30mph to do it...

and we need a new veggi tray asap in the eleite shop..lol...and perhaps a movie rated better than G...LOL...


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Hambrick, what new lot did you just pick up. i know that a lot of places are not happy with who they have this year thats for sure 
Russ


----------



## scottL

I have the 2500 unit and it will hold 10 bags. Honestly though the unit has quite the wobbel and all of these salt spreaders are way, way, way over priced for their quality and design.


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

R&R Yard Design;696900 said:


> Hambrick, what new lot did you just pick up. i know that a lot of places are not happy with who they have this year thats for sure
> Russ


I just landed Orland Oak Plazza 143rd & S. Bell rd. Contract starts today.



scottL;697096 said:


> I have the 2500 unit and it will hold 10 bags. Honestly though the unit has quite the wobbel and all of these salt spreaders are way, way, way over priced for their quality and design.


I agree that the prices are rediculious. Ive been looking at Snow Ex 1075, Buyers, and western. They are all diffrent in price by a $100 or so.


----------



## Dodge Plow Pwr

In MY opinion, stay away from the 2500. That is all I am going to say about that. For $900 more than what I paid for the 2500 I bought the Salt Dogg 1.5 in box spreader. It will be here in the morning....


----------



## REAPER

What happen to our storm tonight?!!! :realmad: :realmad:


----------



## ptllandscapeIL

boys boys look liek our "little vacation" is over tuesday into wedsday major event skillhead is saying 

Northern Services,Ron G what is your paid service saying!


----------



## stroker79

4 more days until break time is over!!!!!

WeatherAlarm™!
Alert Type: SnowTotal Amount: 5.7 inOccurring:Jan 4 | Jan 6 

payuppayup


----------



## Dodge Plow Pwr

Bring it on!!! I am at the shop doing paperwork waiting for the truck to bring my new Salt Dogg!!! I am as excited as the kids where on Christmas... Watch he won't make it today, it will be Monday.:yow!:


----------



## Donny O.

i'm in rapid city south dakota visiting family but will be heading home in a few hours so be home late tonight. just enough time to get paperwork done then back to plowing on the 4th sounds good to me!!! happy new years every one!!


----------



## nekos

stroker79;698395 said:


> 4 more days until break time is over!!!!!
> 
> WeatherAlarm™!
> Alert Type: SnowTotal Amount: 5.7 inOccurring:Jan 4 | Jan 6
> 
> payuppayup


come on , you know that snow fall total will drop 1.5 per day until Tuesday ... it always does . :realmad:


----------



## T-MAN

nekos;698585 said:


> come on , you know that snow fall total will drop 1.5 per day until Tuesday ... it always does . :realmad:


Ha Ha funny you say that. The Nasty Weather Service is down playing it already LOL
I dont think Skillet face ever commited to anything, all I heard was "we need to keep an eye on tuesday" potential for accumulating snow. Lets not forget 3" in Chitown is a BFD, hell they think they were wacked good for Dec with 20". We had that here in one week last month. It worked out sweet for me payup

Looks like our freezing rain for tommorow night is out as well :crying:
All rain.

Waiting on my lights to come in, and time to get out on the Hardwater is a good thing


----------



## snowman79

we just got done greasing all our skid steers, and replacing the muffler in our loader/fluids changed, filters changed, all equipment back on site, oil changed in all the trucks. Everything is good to go. We might also be getting a new dumper soon...05 F-550


----------



## erkoehler

Guess I should get the oil changed in the truck......


----------



## NorthernSvc's

ptl - my guy is also saying storm a coming, he's still on the low side 1- 1.5" for precipp amounts, but he says if it tracks farther north we could see higher amounts 2+


----------



## 3311

We will see what Skillet Head has to say at 9:00. I think the cast might change a bit for Sat and Sun.


----------



## WilliamOak

Ch 7 had rain/freezing rain mix with no show for tomorrow into sunday. (5pm edition) and said accumulting snow is POSSIBLE for tue. into wed.

Btw, who is anyone planning on going to the Mid american hort. trade show? Who has something good/bad to say about it? Was it worth your time? Would ou go again? 
If you cant tell I'm debating on going or not and want to hear some opinions first... lol.


----------



## DCSpecial

I've gone to Mid-Am for a number of years.
Get to meet a lot of reps, see new products, show specials, etc..

Good sized show, lots of stuff to look at, some cool stuff, some stuff that I'd never have a need for , etc..

Our stuff came in the mail today as we registered early.


----------



## scottL

Model maps show this sat/sun as rain. What ever is on the ground will freeze fast. The maps and the temp however are out of sync so, there is an outside chance this could be more a snow/sleet event away from lake michigan.

Tue/wed .... The models are not showing anything. There is a strong system south which appears similar to the 23rd storm. Maybe this is the system that will track over us. Too soon to tell.


----------



## T-MAN

Last night suckoweather had 6.2" for us sun/tuesday. Now none LMFAO 
How the hell do these clowns do forecasting ? 

NWS has been down playing tuesday for the last 2 days, yet inaccuweather hypes the **** out of it, then just pulls the plug. Comical.
Well Hopefully a salt run for tommorow, I guess my 2-4am window checks with my weather rock never fail 100% accurate


----------



## snowman79

yea we prolly wont get anything more then a salting...LAME!


----------



## 4evergreenlawns

Weekend salting event is good. WE all got spoiled in Dec. lets not forget we have already had more snow in Dec. 08 that we have seen in some seasons past. 

There will be more snow soon........


Ron G.


----------



## stroker79

This sux, looks like its time to start my side work so i have SOMETHING coming in!

December was great, I just hope that jan is half as good, and same with feb and march.


----------



## DCSpecial

Yep, looks like I'll have time to make a few bumpers.......which is good since I have people waiting for me to have some time 


That and I might start tossing my old billet grilles on the dump trucks, LOL


----------



## stroker79

DCSpecial;700334 said:


> Yep, looks like I'll have time to make a few bumpers.......which is good since I have people waiting for me to have some time
> 
> That and I might start tossing my old billet grilles on the dump trucks, LOL


I didnt know you made those bumpers for others..........................................

I make stuff for the interior as youve seen on FTE....................


----------



## DCSpecial

stroker79;700412 said:


> I didnt know you made those bumpers for others..........................................
> 
> I make stuff for the interior as youve seen on FTE....................


Yep, I think I've sold 6-7 fronts....plus the 2 I've made for my trucks. Haven't sold any rears, just the 2 I have.
The thing I dislike about them is shipping. 
My furnace salesman lives right down the road from me and he wants one.....need to call him. I saw him when he was at my parent's place in the fall giving them an estimate and he reminded me that he wants one. I bought a furnace from him in Nov 07 which is when he originally saw them and told me he wanted one.

You do consoles and stuff?
Fiberglass?


----------



## T-MAN

DCSpecial;700497 said:


> Yep, I think I've sold 6-7 fronts....plus the 2 I've made for my trucks. Haven't sold any rears, just the 2 I have.
> The thing I dislike about them is shipping.
> My furnace salesman lives right down the road from me and he wants one.....need to call him. I saw him when he was at my parent's place in the fall giving them an estimate and he reminded me that he wants one. I bought a furnace from him in Nov 07 which is when he originally saw them and told me he wanted one.
> 
> You do consoles and stuff?
> Fiberglass?


Thats great, you make bumpers. Wish I would have known about that 8 months ago. 
All I wanted was a "ranchhand" style bumper that was 1.25" longer on each end to cover my ass/side of the truck, since oem's are not long enough to cover the rear quarters. 
Holy crap, you would of thought I was looking for a semi load of baged salt In Jan in Chicago for $2.50 a bag. 
Most shops said flat out no can do. Or they wanted an extra $500, on a $400 bumper LOL.
Reunel said they would do anything for an extra $700, on top of the $1200 they already get.
Finally found a lil shop down in Texas that built the bumper and did the "Upgrade" for $75 more. Under 600 shipped.


----------



## DCSpecial

T-MAN;700541 said:


> Thats great, you make bumpers. Wish I would have known about that 8 months ago.
> All I wanted was a "ranchhand" style bumper that was 1.25" longer on each end to cover my ass/side of the truck, since oem's are not long enough to cover the rear quarters.
> Holy crap, you would of thought I was looking for a semi load of baged salt In Jan in Chicago for $2.50 a bag.
> Most shops said flat out no can do. Or they wanted an extra $500, on a $400 bumper LOL.
> Reunel said they would do anything for an extra $700, on top of the $1200 they already get.
> Finally found a lil shop down in Texas that built the bumper and did the "Upgrade" for $75 more. Under 600 shipped.


South Texas Outfitters?
Browns?

I only modify stock bumpers....never built a full on bumper from scratch. Although it wouldn't be overly difficult, just time consuming for me for the first one.


----------



## pjuhrend

I am new to this website but my boyfriend spends more time here then other sites (if you know what I mean), so I'm glad for that. I snowplow with him and it's usually my job to get out of the truck and shovel or snowblow the walks. I have been trying to learn the art of snowplowing and it's really not that easy. I have plowed under his watchful eye which can be even more difficult then trying to figure it out by myself. I don't know, I think at night I see things that aren't their. I don't mind using the salt spreader that's the easy part of the job providing the Snow Ex doesn't crap out which it has from time to time. Oh well maybe you guys can give me some tips on how to make your man happy with your snowplowing style or lack of a style. Maybe it's something that women just shouldn't do.. I am not a clip haired womens libber I am a girly girl. Give me some advise.......PJ 75


----------



## Dodge Plow Pwr

pjuhrend;700629 said:


> I am new to this website but my boyfriend spends more time here then other sites (if you know what I mean), so I'm glad for that. I snowplow with him and it's usually my job to get out of the truck and shovel or snowblow the walks. I have been trying to learn the art of snowplowing and it's really not that easy. I have plowed under his watchful eye which can be even more difficult then trying to figure it out by myself. I don't know, I think at night I see things that aren't their. I don't mind using the salt spreader that's the easy part of the job providing the Snow Ex doesn't crap out which it has from time to time. Oh well maybe you guys can give me some tips on how to make your man happy with your snowplowing style or lack of a style. Maybe it's something that women just shouldn't do.. I am not a clip haired womens libber I am a girly girl. Give me some advise.......PJ 75


Welcome. I am teaching my wife so we can get another truck as I have taken on a few new accounts with wide open lots she likes.


----------



## scottL

This past spring I went with a new rear bumper from fabfours.com ( my truck is actually pictured on their site ). Very cool but expensive.

Wife plowing ... that would be cool but, she has no depth perception. On the other hand she handles the client calls, billing ,etc and does a fantastic job at that.

Weather .... I'm worried about too many salting events. Bagged salt is not getting cheaper or easier to find.

for tonight I'm not seeing much, if anything. There is a slight chance of a dusting/drizzel between 11 and 3:am. But .... not worried. As for Tuesday/Wed I don't see much from the last model runs. We could see some snow from the wrap around of the low wed 12:am-6:am. I think what the casters were trying to do is look at this system like the 23rd's system which was very similar. But, it's too earlier to make that call.


----------



## T-MAN

DCSpecial;700557 said:


> South Texas Outfitters?
> Browns?
> 
> I only modify stock bumpers....never built a full on bumper from scratch. Although it wouldn't be overly difficult, just time consuming for me for the first one.


Browns

Real nice folks to deal with. Didnt make a big deal out of getting a couple pieces cut at the steel shop a bit longer.


----------



## stroker79

DCSpecial;700497 said:


> You do consoles and stuff?
> Fiberglass?




Just about anything.

Look at the link in my sig, there is a section of a bunch of installs and fabrication I have done. Thats the stuff Im most proud of, I have alot more stuff that I have done but after awhile, a sub box is a sub box.


----------



## WilliamOak

well, saw valkyrie and on the way home there was a surprising amount of lightning... yes lightning. And I can hear the rain on the windows now lol. 

btw, awesome movie IMO.


----------



## stroker79

that was a crazy thunderstorm


----------



## pjuhrend

The funny part about the thunderstorm was this, I got up when it was thundering went on accuweather and it stated that it was currently snowing in my area. They can't seem to get the weather right even while the weather is happening at the current time.


----------



## SnowMatt13

and the roads froze.......shortly after.
got the salting call at 300 am.


----------



## T-MAN

We never got the heavy rain or t-storms. Temps been hovering about 34 all night here.
Supposed to start droping around 11am. We still have 34.


----------



## stroker79

looks like snow is back on the forcast for tuesday. I hope it comes through!


----------



## T-MAN

Well 15 minutes after my last post I took a look see at my shaded drive and low and behold there is ice on it 
31.5 service temp. 
Went and hit every thing with salt. Temps in the lots was 34 and droping so I think I timed it pretty good.
Made a couple bucks today so that is all good.


----------



## DCSpecial

stroker79;701050 said:


> Just about anything.
> 
> Look at the link in my sig, there is a section of a bunch of installs and fabrication I have done. Thats the stuff Im most proud of, I have alot more stuff that I have done but after awhile, a sub box is a sub box.


Looks good.

Hmm.....I may have a job for you, building a console/enclosure for my lifted 01. I've never done glass....although now I'm not sure if I want glass or not. I've toyed with the idea of useing a 08 center console and building the enclosure around it and then just carpeting or vinyl the whole thing.


----------



## stroker79

Sounds good Dan, just let me know when you want to do something.

As for this weather..........Im growing greys by the hour! 

One day ther is snow forcasted, the next nothing. I really hope it snows, I only get paid for plowing!!

I dont feel like sarting up my side projects, LOL. I would much rather plow every 3 days


----------



## tls22

Hey guys models still saying s/e of chi-town...still time for this to trend nw! That has been the trend for the last year with every storm, dont see why this would be any diff!


----------



## NorthernSvc's

keep our fingers crossed!!!!!!


----------



## 4evergreenlawns

Also salt this AM. Snow is on again/off again for Tues. Well have to see. I like the salting event. Keep them coming. 

Ron G.


----------



## ptllandscapeIL

Im hearing 4-8Inches for tuesday 2-4 friday intoday saturday and still developing monday storm but whos knows tuesday we better keep our fingers crossed


----------



## 84deisel

> [Im hearing 4-8Inches for tuesday 2-4 friday intoday saturday /QUOTE] everybody is saying snowshowers, who is saying 4-8 ? afterall it is only a clipper.


----------



## Mark13

I'm back from northern, wi now. Let it snow. It's going to be not fun finding the edges of my previous snow piles turned to ice now in the dark.


----------



## pjuhrend

I hope PTL is correct about the snow but I hope you didn't get the forecast from Accuweather. They don't seem very acurate lately. I'll be ready for whatever falls from the sky. The boyfriend getting crabby cuz it's not snowing lately.


----------



## metallihockey88

pjuhrend;702682 said:


> I hope PTL is correct about the snow but I hope you didn't get the forecast from Accuweather. They don't seem very acurate lately. I'll be ready for whatever falls from the sky. The boyfriend getting crabby cuz it's not snowing lately.


i think everyone is gettin a little crabby with the 2 weeks since the last plowable event, at least thats how long its been for me, not lucky enough to have a salter :crying:


----------



## scottL

model maps were showing an upperward trend. This mornings run is not. However, the jet stream and satelite view are showing a good portion of the storms energy is being directed upperward toward us. This evenings news will be interesting to see.


----------



## pjuhrend

We have a salter so we made some money early Sunday morning. But their is nothing like a big snowfall to make some serious cash and leave us exhausted as well. It's our quality time together in the truck that really counts!!!


----------



## T-MAN

pjuhrend;702800 said:


> We have a salter so we made some money early Sunday morning. But their is nothing like a big snowfall to make some serious cash and leave us exhausted as well. It's our quality time together in the truck that really counts!!!


My goodness you must be a trooper, quality time is running a plow route ? 
Do you Ice Fish ? 
Just teasin, my wife did that stuff too, till she got the ring LOL.

Tuesdays storm here is showing maybe an inch for us.
WGN weather is saying "a chance" for several inches in the city.
Even suckoweather is calling for a dusting to an inch here.

A gravy push, and some salt would be a nice way to start the week payup


----------



## snowman79

yea i wish we get like 2-3 inches. I miss that feeling of being so exhausted and jumping in the shower then walking like a zombie to the bed and sleep for hours...ha ha. Plus i miss sitting in a truck and listening to the radio ....and the phone goin off every 10 minutes


----------



## snowman79

hey 84 diesel what do you plow in marengo?


----------



## REAPER

John Dee has changed his forecast to only show a dusting for us through out the week. :realmad:


----------



## NorthernSvc's

according to my weather guy,
.5" - 1" tomorrow into wednesday, and possibly another .5" on friday, no major storms in the future untill the 15th, then looks like a few clippers might be headed our way.


----------



## erkoehler

Bloomingdale, IL 5-Day Forecast 
Monday, January 05, 2009 
Snow occurring on Jan 6 | Jan 9. Total amount 3.6 Inches.


----------



## Midwest BuildIt Inc

sitting and waiting with nothing to do...oh well.


----------



## NorthernSvc's

transmission went out on my jeep last night, i get to rebuild that :realmad: ..... so im kinda glad this is turning out to be a non event. add on to that the 4 new tires and front end for another truck, it' s gonna be one expensive week!!!


----------



## Dodge Plow Pwr

snowman79;702877 said:


> yea i wish we get like 2-3 inches. I miss that feeling of being so exhausted and jumping in the shower then walking like a zombie to the bed and sleep for hours...ha ha. Plus i miss sitting in a truck and listening to the radio ....and the phone goin off every 10 minutes


You at least get a break between your calls. My phone usually has people on both lines almost the entire time. Can you PLEASE bump me to the top of your route today? I have guests coming over.....later tonight????? I will get there when I promised. Read the contract, please.:crying:


----------



## erkoehler

Midwest BuildIt Inc;702971 said:


> sitting and waiting with nothing to do...oh well.


New name?


----------



## stroker79

Midwest BuildIt Inc;702971 said:


> sitting and waiting with nothing to do...oh well.


Red Sox? WTF is wrong with you?:realmad:


----------



## 84deisel

I only plow my two parking spaces in marengo at washington and clark(thats my house) all of the accounts I plow for the co I work for are in the rolling meadows\elk grove areas.


----------



## Midwest BuildIt Inc

stroker79;703092 said:


> Red Sox? WTF is wrong with you?:realmad:


do i know you ? lol..its like i dont even know who i am anymore....!!!!!


----------



## Vaughn Schultz

Midwest BuildIt Inc;703275 said:


> do i know you ? lol..its like i dont even know who i am anymore....!!!!!


And I thought I was having a mid 20's crisis


----------



## weeman97

ya cause i'm sittin next to you admiring your backside!!!!


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

Weeman did you get my PM?


----------



## Dodge Plow Pwr

Snowing sooo hard here now I can hardly see across the street. They took the snow out of our area this morning and Mother Nature put it back.... State truck just plowed Rt. 34 in front of my office.


----------



## erkoehler

Snowing pretty good when I left Bloomingdale about an hour ago......no snow from Woodfield north.


----------



## Dodge Plow Pwr

Well at least I got a salting event out of it today. I am still waiting for the trucking company to deliver my new Salt Dogg. It was supposed to be here on Friday last week, now I have had 3 different promise times for today. Vitran will NEVER be by choice when shipping anything.


----------



## scottL

do you have a link to your new salt dogg?

I'm sooooo tired of my 2500 it's not even funny.


----------



## Dodge Plow Pwr

scottL;704585 said:


> do you have a link to your new salt dogg?
> 
> I'm sooooo tired of my 2500 it's not even funny.


As soon as I get it and it checks out not to be the old version, I will be glad to get you the information. I paid $3095.00 delivered for the 1.5 yd with standard chute. Getting it here is the issue. Vitran doesn't come out my way very often so they hold freight. Now IF I would have paid freight direct I would be asking for it free (freight) as I just called again and they again say I am the next stop. BS is all I can say.
I had enough of the 2500 after 3 bags of salt, I cannot imagine how you must feel. Call Western direct and start *****ing about it and see what they say.


----------



## snowman79

snowin in marengo...real fine tiny flakes. I know it wont add up but its still nice to see the white stuff falling from the sky....i almost was starting to forget what it looks like coming from the sky....


----------



## scottL

Dodge Plow Pwr;704594 said:


> As soon as I get it and it checks out not to be the old version, I will be glad to get you the information. I paid $3095.00 delivered for the 1.5 yd with standard chute. Getting it here is the issue. Vitran doesn't come out my way very often so they hold freight. Now IF I would have paid freight direct I would be asking for it free (freight) as I just called again and they again say I am the next stop. BS is all I can say.
> I had enough of the 2500 after 3 bags of salt, I cannot imagine how you must feel. Call Western direct and start *****ing about it and see what they say.


I see you list a 1000 salter in your tag .... do you still have it and does it wobbel???


----------



## stroker79

snowman79;704679 said:


> snowin in marengo...real fine tiny flakes. I know it wont add up but its still nice to see the white stuff falling from the sky....i almost was starting to forget what it looks like coming from the sky....


Yeah its been snowing or flurriing all day here. I was beggining to think I lived in TX or something with this snow drought going on here. If it werent so cold I bet the grass would have started to grow already!


----------



## snowman79

snowing in marengo...will send a crew out to salt once this moves out......


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

Salted after the dusting this AM will go back out over night to salt again roads are covered here with about 1/4 of an inch still some flurries in the area. Anyone hear anything about tomorrows snow???


----------



## Dodge Plow Pwr

scottL;704699 said:


> I see you list a 1000 salter in your tag .... do you still have it and does it wobbel???


Scott, yes I still have the 1000 and I am glad too as I used it all day today. No, it doesn't wobble at all and has a significant amount of steel in it and it well built. I have an older version of it though so I am not so sure about the newer ones. My Salt Dogg FINALLY arrived at 5:30. Looks good and I can't wait to get it wired up and run it..


----------



## snowman79

still snowing lightly......oh and BLACKHAWKS WIN...


----------



## Vaughn Schultz

Why wont this snow just leave so I can go salt and be finished . . . . . . . .


----------



## stroker79

Vaughn Schultz;705476 said:


> Why wont this snow just leave so I can go salt and be finished . . . . . . . .


My thoughts exactly. We acually plowed which was nice to get some hours in bit it kept lingering.

BTW, it stopped now, so go salt payup


----------



## Mark13

I just got back in a few minutes ago from plowing and salting. Nice little push, good way to get back into things after the break.


----------



## snowman79

we just salted...wasn't suppose to snow this much and didn't think it would have lingered so much so we had been salting all evening...so by the time it was done there was only about a 1/4" on the lots so salted again early AM and all is clean now. Wish we wouldn't have salted so we could of gotten a push in.


----------



## Vaughn Schultz

We ended up plowing most everything as well


----------



## ultimate plow

plowed the lots that we didnt salt. Im glad I put the blade on last night just in case. I hear lingering snow showers and up to an inch through out the day. Was a nice easy push this morning though


----------



## snowman79

yea we salted all our lots....except the ones that dont want salt...but they dont really want us to plow less then an inch so we left em...theyll call if they want it done


----------



## 1olddogtwo

sweet push............... 2-3 inch down here on the southside 130a.m. to 1000 a.m.


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

Dodge Plow Pwr;705234 said:


> Scott, yes I still have the 1000 and I am glad too as I used it all day today. No, it doesn't wobble at all and has a significant amount of steel in it and it well built. I have an older version of it though so I am not so sure about the newer ones. My Salt Dogg FINALLY arrived at 5:30. Looks good and I can't wait to get it wired up and run it..


I just bought a 1000. used it yesteday for the first time. Send one of my guys out to salt today and he statesd the it won't spin. fuses are fine, only loaded 9 bags of the correct sized material. States a red light comes on and flashes when he hits the power button have any of you guys had this problem?


----------



## Dodge Plow Pwr

Hambrick & Co.;705895 said:


> I just bought a 1000. used it yesteday for the first time. Send one of my guys out to salt today and he statesd the it won't spin. fuses are fine, only loaded 9 bags of the correct sized material. States a red light comes on and flashes when he hits the power button have any of you guys had this problem?


Sometimes after I have been driving for a little bit, the salt gets hard by the spinner. I have to get out and spin it by hand a little bit and then it works fine.
By the way we plowed and salted everything this am and now it is snowing again. Looks like they are calling for 1" with this flurries stuff for tonight.
I will be wiring up the new Salt Dogg tonight as it finally got here yesterday. Looks in good shape, I will advise later how it works.


----------



## erkoehler

Looks like a few more hours tonight, heading out around 8pm.


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

Dodge Plow Pwr;706146 said:


> Sometimes after I have been driving for a little bit, the salt gets hard by the spinner. I have to get out and spin it by hand a little bit and then it works fine.
> By the way we plowed and salted everything this am and now it is snowing again. Looks like they are calling for 1" with this flurries stuff for tonight.
> I will be wiring up the new Salt Dogg tonight as it finally got here yesterday. Looks in good shape, I will advise later how it works.


Thanks that fixed it right up. Got a full plow / slat in this AM. Will be going back out overnight to salt again due to the flurries all day. Good luck with the install


----------



## T-MAN

Another salt run planed in an hour payup


----------



## Mark13

I'm headed out shortly to throw down some salt. Probably isn't enough to push again but I may get lucky with our one lot that's drift central.


----------



## snowman79

man is going to get cold out there....they are sayin next week highs struggleing to get into the + range.....at least thats what Rockford is sayin...with lows in the double - at night? I can only imagine what the windchill is going to feel like dang!


----------



## snowman79

4-8 possibly starting predawn tomorrow lasting into saturday?!?!


----------



## stroker79

I just saw this too. Kinda came out of nowhere! 

Ill take it though!!!


----------



## REAPER

15 hours in 2 days salting. Not a bad start to the year. 

Looking at weather channel and John Dee's forecast things may get interesting from late tonight until Tuesday.  payup 

John Dee has revamped his website as of today BTW.


----------



## DCSpecial

I'm liking the forecast


----------



## Mark13

DCSpecial;707259 said:


> I'm liking the forecast


Me tooo. payuppayup


----------



## adimatte29

i just saw 1-2 inches in the city and south and 2- 5 inches north of the city


----------



## Dodge Plow Pwr

I am all ready and can't wait to put this spreader through the paces. I put a 1/4 load in it and went to one of my accounts that was all icy. WOW I am in love with it already.... I sure hope it stays like this... I will be able to go out and spread and not always have to stop so much. You all know what that means??? More of this payuppayup


----------



## 1olddogtwo

*looking damn good*

.days two through seven...friday through wednesday.

Snowfall will occur across north central and northeast
illinois as well as far northwest indiana friday through friday
night into early saturday. Total snowfall accumulations by
saturday morning will reach 4 to 6 inches along and north of a
line from oregon to aurora to valparaiso...with total amounts of 6
to 8 inches common along and north of a rockford to downtown
chicago line with heaviest amounts in extreme northeast illinois.

There is a chance of snow monday and monday night.

Bitter cold air will arrive across the region monday night and
remain entrenched at least through mid next week. Wind chills will
stay in the 20 below to 25 below zero rance across northern
illinois from late monday night through tuesday night.


----------



## 84deisel

plow is on my pickup, trucks are loaded with salt and we are well rested .Bring it on!payup


----------



## scottL

No Thanks.

No more measuring snow events by calendar days. They drag out too long. Customers a upset, traffic is nuts, drivers are tired and doing stupid things. No Thanks.

Give me a nice 2-4" storm that hit's at 5m ends at 9m. Yup ... Everyone would get cleaned by the time they wake up. Yup ... Happiness.

This crap of snow from Friday through Tuesday ...... It's period of snow and you can't go plow every flake ( not human flake, snow flake ). It's too hard to judge, balance resources and meet expectations. :crying:


----------



## Wieckster

local TV here in rockford is calling for 5-8 when its all done and said friday night


----------



## scooled101

must be nice to have some numbers thrown around, we are said to get lite snow i am tempted to store all my things up because they are getting no use where I am located


----------



## ptllandscapeIL

Skilling is saying north of i80 4-9 with areas close to the lake 8 plus inches and i guess there is going ot be 2 bands


----------



## REAPER

We all should be up greasing the equipment and loading salt. I am heading out now to "camp" out at a zero tolerance lot for the day.

Pack a lunch boys it's going to be a long one.


----------



## Vaughn Schultz

I quit


----------



## 02crew

*Weather Update*

451 am cst fri jan 9 2009
...winter weather advisory remains in effect until 6 am cst
saturday...
A winter weather advisory remains in effect until 6 am cst
saturday.
A period of accumulating snow can be expected this morning across
northeast illinois and northwest indiana...before tapering to
occasional light snow or flurries later this morning and this
afternoon. Snow will increase in coverage and intensity again
tonight...with additional accumulation likely before tapering off
early saturday morning. Total accumulation by early saturday is
expected to range from 3 to 5 inches across the southern suburbs
of chicago and across lake and porter counties of northwest
indiana...to 5 to 9 inches across the northern suburbs.
A winter weather advisory for snow means that accumulating snow
will cause primarily travel difficulties. Be prepared for snow
covered roads and limited visibilities...and use caution while
driving.
$$
ratzer


----------



## scottL

Vaughn Schultz;708183 said:


> I quit


I second this :bluebounc


----------



## ta3834bbl

7:30AM and it is just starting down here. We have about 3/4" and light snow. It should be a nice event for us, and I know this because one of my 2 diesel batts shorted out internally on the way home from work last night. Therefore, truck needs parts = snow !


----------



## ahoron

about 1" in oak forest now just waiting for the call


----------



## 4evergreenlawns

8:15AM and the snow is just about coming to an end from what the radar is showing. At least for this morning. 1.5"-2" of new snow. Heading out to see how the residual salt from the past couple of days held up. Will service walks and traffic lanes. Than back home to see what the evening brings. 

Be safe. Plan ahead. 

Ron G.


----------



## Mark13

Heading out in a few minutes to do the drive lanes at a buisness and see how everything else looks. Then to Wilmot to go skiing then come back and plow later.


----------



## snowman79

just got in...been plowin since 5 am really nice fluffy snow...now to catch some ZZZZZs...


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

:waving:A little less than an inch in the Orland Park area and west. Salted one mini mall. Picked up two pallets of salt :crying: even washed the truck so sorry guys its not going to snow anymore....


----------



## Mark13

Just got done with everything. Time to go skiing.


----------



## stroker79

Looks like band #2 is knocking on our door!


----------



## erkoehler

We went out around 9am, plowed for about 5 hours. 

Sounds like it is going to be a long night........


----------



## GLSS22

no snow fallin in elgin yet. radar shows we should be, totals going to be as high as expected? lets hope the weather man doesnt blow it. GL tonight.


----------



## stroker79

its all upper atmoshere snow right now. Should be falling soon, the dewpoint needs to raise a bit more I beleive. Current temp is 28* and dewpoint is 21. I think they both have to be about the same # for the snow to fall.

There is alot of snow on the radar so the snow is coming! It looks like a slow mover so there should be alot of snow!


----------



## stroker79

Also, looks like a bunch of snow for Tuesday and Friday as well. Back to the december pattern!!!


----------



## T-MAN

Vaughn Schultz;708183 said:


> I quit


Thank God I dumped all my seasonals this year, kept one to cover overhead.
I would be quiting too If I was stacked with seasonals like last year

Bring it on payup

5" down here from round one, 3-5" more tonight. 
May be even get a lil push in tomorrow day.


----------



## snowman79

i hope the snow friday holds off till later at night...ive got Front Row Hockey Tickets!


----------



## stroker79

So my cutting edges are getting low and ive know that but I just checked and the little trail blocker part in the center is down to about an 1/8 of an inch! haha

Im hoping they last me until Monday and I hope that I can find a place that has them in stock without over charging me.


----------



## dlcs

stroker79;709231 said:


> I hope that I can find a place that has them in stock without over charging me.


Good luck!


----------



## ta3834bbl

All we have down here is a dusting. Figures. Seems like it just keeps missing us by about 10 miles to the north. I thought for sure we would get dumped on because my right battery shorted out, went to get a replacement and they no longer stock that particular model so I need 2 now. Also thought I would take care of a leaky rear wheel seal making the brakes touchy. Got the parts, tore into the axle, only to find out I was given the wrong seals by the yutzes at the chain parts store. Started snowing then !! When my wife came home from work, she stopped by the local parts store where I would have gone last night if they weren't closed and got the right parts. Put it all back together and it quit snowing.......


Hopefully have something to push in the AM. Stay safe..


----------



## stroker79

dlcs;709261 said:


> Good luck!


no kidding right!

But "Steel Prices are Up!" 

Hopefully CPW has them in stock, I can just drive over there tomorrow or monday. They are $170 PER SIDE from them. I might just buy both the formed and the regular and bolt them together, LOL


----------



## DCSpecial

We got 5-6" up here, did my accounts and then got 7hours in subbing 

Been snowing lightly here for the last 1.5-2hrs.


----------



## Midwest BuildIt Inc

stroker79;709231 said:


> So my cutting edges are getting low and ive know that but I just checked and the little trail blocker part in the center is down to about an 1/8 of an inch! haha
> 
> Im hoping they last me until Monday and I hope that I can find a place that has them in stock without over charging me.


Im about an inch away from the bolts on my cutting edges, worn so much i dont even need a center shoe...lol ive got new wings and am getting new cutting edges soon so i really dont care..just getting my money's worth out of whats left...


----------



## SnowMatt13

looks like the 1-3 by the border over night was forecasted a bit wrong.....
I have every bit of 5 or 6 inches as of now and its still snowing.


----------



## T-MAN

SnowMatt13;709910 said:


> looks like the 1-3 by the border over night was forecasted a bit wrong.....
> I have every bit of 5 or 6 inches as of now and its still snowing.


Ya no **** !

We had an additional 3.75" at 3:45am this morning. We now have about an additional 1.5 down today, and still snowing.

Be a full push/salt again tonight payup

Tomorrow is a loaf day, then more sunday night LOL.
Monday toooooo !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## timberseal

ta3834bbl;709264 said:


> All we have down here is a dusting. Figures. Seems like it just keeps missing us by about 10 miles to the north. I thought for sure we would get dumped on because my right battery shorted out, went to get a replacement and they no longer stock that particular model so I need 2 now. Also thought I would take care of a leaky rear wheel seal making the brakes touchy. Got the parts, tore into the axle, only to find out I was given the wrong seals by the yutzes at the chain parts store. Started snowing then !! When my wife came home from work, she stopped by the local parts store where I would have gone last night if they weren't closed and got the right parts. Put it all back together and it quit snowing.......
> 
> Hopefully have something to push in the AM. Stay safe..


Where in NW Indiana are you at? In Valpo we had about 3" on the ground this morning. Just got in from plowing for the day. Looks like there may be another inch laid down overnight.


----------



## timberseal

ta3834bbl;709264 said:


> All we have down here is a dusting. Figures. Seems like it just keeps missing us by about 10 miles to the north. I thought for sure we would get dumped on because my right battery shorted out, went to get a replacement and they no longer stock that particular model so I need 2 now. Also thought I would take care of a leaky rear wheel seal making the brakes touchy. Got the parts, tore into the axle, only to find out I was given the wrong seals by the yutzes at the chain parts store. Started snowing then !! When my wife came home from work, she stopped by the local parts store where I would have gone last night if they weren't closed and got the right parts. Put it all back together and it quit snowing.......
> 
> Hopefully have something to push in the AM. Stay safe..


Where in NW Indiana are you at? In Valpo we had about 3" on the ground this morning. Just got in from plowing for the day. Looks like there may be another inch laid down overnight.


----------



## metallihockey88

T-MAN;709943 said:


> Ya no **** !
> 
> We had an additional 3.75" at 3:45am this morning. We now have about an additional 1.5 down today, and still snowing.
> 
> Be a full push/salt again tonight payup
> 
> Tomorrow is a loaf day, then more sunday night LOL.
> Monday toooooo !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


man was the weather wrong, wasnt expencting this.got a call to go out at 3am, woke up to about 4in on my driveway, just got home to 4 more and my dad said he did it while i was gone and there was close to 3in then. been a hell of a day so far and its still comin down good. luckily get a few hour break and back on things for the rest of the night im thinkin and another one sunday to monday it looks like. dont here anyone (including myself) whinin about the lack of snow since before christmas  payup


----------



## 84deisel

Finally made it home .Got to work friday at 8am and got in 3 full plowings + 1 clean up spent last night on the couch in my office but boy am I glad Im home .


----------



## snowman79

just got home at 8:30...been plowin since 2 am..man did we get a lot of snow..and it didn't want to stop snowin either!


----------



## illiniplower

Congradulations on another good plow event up there boys!! IF I have to load or spread anymore salt, i'm just going to have them put me in the spreader and spread ME!!! I'm tired of ICE!!!


----------



## Steve 455

Got a lot of hours inpayuppayuppayup


----------



## NorthernSvc's

now for the deep freeze, more snow tonight tomorrow, and another big storm 16-7th possibly.


----------



## stroker79

Well that was an event to remember!

Lots of snow, fell for a long time, lots and lots of hours!!

No more break for me, that was stressfull trying to stay awake but ill do it all over agin!

I was awake for 37 freakign hours, good part was most of it was on the clock!


----------



## REAPER

51 hours in 4 days.

24 of them from yesterday alone........ yawwwnnnnn.

Now to grease & check truck and replace a serpentine belt.


----------



## T-MAN

Pushed everything last night early, so the salt would work good. Had good results while it was still 20 degree's. Got a full nights sleep, but Still kind of sleepy . Gonna go plow the estate today, I promised my daughter she could drive.  She is nine. I think I will work the gas pedal, and brake lol.


----------



## affekonig

Yesterday was the best snow I've pushed in a long time. It was the perfect weight. Ahhhh, more like that please. This I'm back out if a little bit here with ScottL to do driveways. Never done em before, see how it goes...


----------



## T-MAN

affekonig;710901 said:


> Yesterday was the best snow I've pushed in a long time. It was the perfect weight. Ahhhh, more like that please. This I'm back out if a little bit here with ScottL to do driveways. Never done em before, see how it goes...


ya need a bigger truck


----------



## erkoehler

Well, that was fun!

Should be back out tonight for cleanups!


----------



## erkoehler

One from yesterday.


----------



## McDude

Hmm... looks like another 2-4" coming for Monday/Tuesday with possible blizzard conditions. Then another 2-5" on Wed/Thurs


----------



## REAPER

erkoehler;711058 said:


> One from yesterday.


I wish I could stack snow that tall with my straight blade. I use to push lot's with a guy that could get it at least 3 feet higher then any stack I made. Must be the forward V and the ends going higher but it sure looks like it's gonna bend.


----------



## REAPER

stroker79;710714 said:


> Well that was an event to remember!
> 
> Lots of snow, fell for a long time, lots and lots of hours!!
> 
> No more break for me, that was stressfull trying to stay awake but ill do it all over agin!
> 
> I was awake for 37 freakign hours, good part was most of it was on the clock!


I slept a hour or so in the truck a couple of times. When I start to see stuff that isn't there I know is time to snooze a bit.


----------



## snowman79

i seem to stack snow real high with a standard straight blade....higher then the truck sometimes...


----------



## stroker79

REAPER;711135 said:


> I slept a hour or so in the truck a couple of times. When I start to see stuff that isn't there I know is time to snooze a bit.


I was definately seeing things, and even worse, i wasnt always seeing everything. I kept get out of the truck and would do a few jumping jax when no one was looking, LOL


----------



## WilliamOak

Skilling or ramsey (whoever does sundays) said up to 14" by sunday next week...


----------



## snowman79

holy crap.....


----------



## WilliamOak

It might have been 10", i dont really know I just heard a number above 10" and came running to the tv lol. either way thats alot of snow. 
2-3" tomorrow, then like 3"-5" on wednesday and so on......


----------



## stroker79

Hot diggity dog!

No only if my plow would stop breaking return wing springs, ill be happy!


----------



## REAPER

Another long night coming tonight. Sleep now or forever hold your peace. 

THIS HAZARDOUS WEATHER OUTLOOK IS FOR PORTIONS OF NORTH CENTRAL
ILLINOIS...NORTHEAST ILLINOIS AND NORTHWEST INDIANA.

.DAY ONE...TONIGHT.

LOCALIZED ICE JAM FLOODING IS OCCURRING ON THE FOX RIVER.

.DAYS TWO THROUGH SEVEN...MONDAY THROUGH SATURDAY.

MORE ADVERSE WINTER WEATHER IS EXPECTED MONDAY AND MONDAY NIGHT.
LOW PRESSURE TRACKING INTO THE AREA WILL LIKELY BRING MORE
ACCUMULATING SNOW TO THE AREA BY MONDAY AFTERNOON...WITH THE
POTENTIAL FOR 1 TO 2 INCHES OF ACCUMULATION ROUGHLY ALONG AND
SOUTH OF INTERSTATE 80 AND 2 TO 3 INCHES NORTH OF INTERSTATE 80 BY
THE TIME SNOW TAPERS OFF MONDAY NIGHT. IN ADDITION TO THE FALLEN
SNOW...GUSTY NORTHWEST WINDS MONDAY NIGHT WILL LIKELY RESULT IN
WIDESPREAD BLOWING AND DRIFTING AND SIGNIFICANTLY REDUCED
VISIBILITIES IN OPEN AREAS. TEMPERATURES WILL ALSO FALL SHARPLY
INTO THE SINGLE DIGITS BY TUESDAY MORNING WHICH WILL COMBINE WITH
GUSTY NORTHWEST WINDS TO PRODUCE WIND CHILLS OF 10 BELOW TO 20
BELOW ZERO. FALLING DAYTIME TEMPERATURES AND STRONG NORTHWEST
WINDS WILL RESULT IN DANGEROUS WIND CHILLS CONTINUING THROUGH THE
DAY TUESDAY.

ANOTHER ALBERTA CLIPPER WILL BRING A CHANCE OF SNOW AGAIN LATE
TUESDAY NIGHT AND WEDNESDAY...WITH A REINFORCING PUSH OF BITTER
COLD ARCTIC AIR WHICH WILL LINGER INTO FRIDAY. AN EXTENDED PERIOD
OF SUBZERO TEMPERATURES COULD OCCUR...WITH WIND CHILLS
POTENTIALLY DROPPING TO 30 BELOW ZERO THURSDAY NIGHT INTO
FRIDAY


----------



## scottL

erkoehler;711058 said:


> One from yesterday.


That's kind of a tiny pile.... Show us a picture when it hits 14'.

BLIZZARD WATCH ... What the F. Were all running on empty now. Clients are getting tired and nasty. idots on the road doing 5mph.

How about some plowers from other areas which are not seeing snow - maybe they could migrate here for a bit to off load some hours and let us catch up on sleep, repairs, billing, etc.


----------



## ahoron

Blizzard watch this afternoon 3p.m-12a.m. 2-5" 35 mile per hour winds.


----------



## Midwest BuildIt Inc

stroker79;712017 said:


> Hot diggity dog!
> 
> No only if my plow would stop breaking return wing springs, ill be happy!


you too...i had both snap in this last storm too, among other things...lol


----------



## Wieckster

looks like we might be busy the next couple of days again


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

Anyone near the Oak Brook area looking for some extra work let me know. I have a lot near 22nd and York road that needs to be done (unoccupied commercial building). Call me @ 708-417-8836


----------



## ultimate plow

ahhh yes more snow. Wed 4+ inches. This is just beautiful


----------



## Mark13

If we get what it sounds like is comming I hope I don't have class starting up again tomarrow. Sounds like I may be pretty busy and no time to sit in class, gotta get out and make the money while it's here.


----------



## DCSpecial

Skilling just said 6-12" on Wed......


----------



## ultimate plow

Let the games begin


----------



## stroker79

Deep in the heaaarrrrtttt of alaska!!!!!!!!!


----------



## erkoehler

Waiting for them to put it up online!


----------



## erkoehler

I have the Chicago Boat Show this week too............


----------



## Dodge Plow Pwr

I Was Sooo tired Saturday night, some guy walked up to my truck at about 3am. I didn't even see him. I had the window down and ythe music up. He yelled HEY at me scared the crap out of me. He is lucky as I just missed him with the blade as I was backing up to leave the site.
Then last night I am getting ready to plug in the truck and I see BLUE on the ground. Thinking that I didn't put window washer in anything what is it? Then it hit me, the new fluid is blue... Drivers side angle ram seal was leaking. So I really DID notice the plow moving slow. I thought I was just too tired.


----------



## stroker79

thats about how I was too. I was seeing things that were not there and not seeing things that were there.


----------



## Mark13

erkoehler;712423 said:


> I had the Chicago Boat Show this week too............


There, Fixed.


----------



## DCSpecial

Mid-Am is this week as well.....between the snow and the cold doesn't look like we'll be attending.


----------



## snowman79

Blizzard Warning!!!! Looks to be interesting!


----------



## tls22

Well no luck on a flight out to ohare or midway....hopefully i can get out 2morrow!


----------



## scottL

tls22;712538 said:


> Well no luck on a flight out to ohare or midway....hopefully i can get out 2morrow!


You SIR .... bring the 

Were 2 events from the 78/79 record setting year and I believe 3 or 4 from an all time recorded history record.

Forget the plane.... Get in the truck and start driving :salute:


----------



## tls22

scottL;712610 said:


> You SIR .... bring the
> 
> Were 2 events from the 78/79 record setting year and I believe 3 or 4 from an all time recorded history record.
> 
> Forget the plane.... Get in the truck and start driving :salute:


Im going to be ona red eye to ohare wed morning to catch that storm....if it does not snow here on thursday!


----------



## snowman79

just got in...its startin to get rough out there.....snow is comin down pretty good, the wind doesn't seem to be pick up yet but there is some drifting starting....


----------



## snowman79

i think its done......whatta joke...


----------



## Mark13

snowman79;713167 said:


> i think its done......whatta joke...


Going by noaa's radar it might be comming back
I think the wind is supposed to change direction 180 degrees at some point tonight and that woudl bring the snow back. (i think)


----------



## Bird21

Just got a Blizzard warning on the TV. I hope it comes back.. I like the every other plow events. I plow one day then load out snow the next, then plow, and so on. Skilling just said the next storm is going to be bigger and longer. I am pretty sure that this is not done yet. I just sit back and look at all the piles building up because most of my accounts are running out of parking spaces, and running out of events.


----------



## weeman97

tls22;712648 said:


> Im going to be ona red eye to ohare wed morning to catch that storm....if it does not snow here on thursday!


get out here and come plow with the rockstars!


----------



## ultimate plow

we'll be outta here by 2am. now to go sleep a cupple hours.....


----------



## Mark13

I'm heading out around 3am, I'm still wondering where noaa is getting 2-4 overnight yet.


----------



## metallihockey88

geez, today wasnt meant to be. went out to do a few things when it started snowing. get into my truck to come home and my wipers are dead. pick up a new motor and when i go to install it, loose the linkage in the little channel they sit in. get pissed as hell tryin to get em and go inside and take a break. come back out, get everything apart i need to get into and some bloody knucks and 30min later everything is good and im feeling great since got my call and we start at 1am so get some hours in before i go to my full time job. Had a bad feeling about tonight right there, things worked out way too easy. so of course over slept like 15min to start and hauled ass to my first site. truck is making a weird squeaking noise but think its jsut a belt. next thing i know my plow is acting sluggish as hell and my battery is almost dead. wtf, pop the hood and of course its my 6month old alternator squeakin to high hell. call the boss with my tail between my legs, ram the plow into a bank, short chain it and just make it home. here i am, callin it an early night. heres an analogy of my truck today
 payup and  sorry to rant, very frusterated to say the least. hopefully everyone had a better night then me


----------



## REAPER

snowman79;713167 said:


> i think its done......whatta joke...


You got that right. I made a extra sandwich. Loaded extra salt. Checked tire air pressure. Took extra orange juice and Gatorade. Leave early so I don't have to drive in the "blizzard"

It was over at Highland Park @ 10 PM!!! :realmad: Only a half inch on the ground!!! :realmad: I plowed the main truck lane and dock, public parking area and mailbox turn around salted every thing and was done. 2 lots I take care of in less then 6 hours I think is a new record this year!!! :realmad:

Oh well, I am thankful for what we do get it was only a couple years ago we were begging for a 6 hour event.


----------



## stroker79

Well the blizzard was supposed to start at midnight as just blowing snow, no real snow snow accumulation. then it got pushed back until 3, now im done with my stuff and the winds still are not here, the temps have dropped about 10* and thats it. oh well, off to bed!


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

Went out at 0130 had everything plowed by 0700. Salt crew started at 0700. Had about 3-4'' inches in the Orland Park / Homer area. Not much wind tho, but we will see what the day brings. Going back out at 1500 to do some clean ups maybe take care of some drifts. xysport


----------



## ultimate plow

................


----------



## snowman79

we dot sqaut. 3/4" on most lots....salted most of it away. The reason there wasn't any widespread blowing was before the snow moved out we experience some light freezing drizzle that put a nice crust on the snow out by me....


----------



## Vaughn Schultz

weeman97;713429 said:


> get out here and come plow with the rockstars!


We all took plowing to a new level today! Lets get ready to blow this storm up tomorrow !


----------



## snowman79

i bet we have another bust of a storm tonight into wed.....im calling 1" and half tops...


----------



## REAPER

snowman79;713906 said:


> i bet we have another bust of a storm tonight into wed.....im calling 1" and half tops...


I'll take the easy stuff any night. payup

Not sure who to trust on the storm tonight into tomorrow morning.


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

I agree I am thinking this storm tonight does not amount to much. If anything we may get to gout Wed night...


----------



## dlcs

snowman79;713906 said:


> i bet we have another bust of a storm tonight into wed.....im calling 1" and half tops...


I agree, they are all over the place on this one, I see the Blizzard watch was removed for tomorrow morning. Some say 1-4', 2-4" 3-6", who knows?


----------



## Midwest Pond

that was the most disappointing "blizzard" i've ever seen


----------



## Vaughn Schultz

I wanna sleep


----------



## weeman97

go to bed i just woke up! i feel like i have been on a drinking bringe/ and look like it to. night night


----------



## Bird21

Looks like a bust!!!! It seems when they ( Weather Men/Women) predict lesser amounts we get alot more, but when they hype a storm to be this event we get squat. I love how the media shows people out buying salt, shovels, snowblower, etc... around town they makle it seem like it's the first snow ever.. 

Hopefully we get enough to go out an burn up another event. 1.5" on two inch trigger accounts was not met last night, so with one more inch will send us out. Mainly condos and townhomes associations.

Anyway enjoy the season it has been a good one so far. I am very thankful for all the snow as are my employees, everyone can make their payments through the offseason.


----------



## Wieckster

They are calling for 2-5 tonight into the morning wont start til after midnight is what they are saying here in Rockford. Yes last night was a 1-1.5 in. Blizzard HAHAHAHAHAHa what a joke


----------



## nekos

Bird21;714503 said:


> Looks like a bust!!!! It seems when they ( Weather Men/Women) predict lesser amounts we get alot more, but when they hype a storm to be this event we get squat. I love how the media shows people out buying salt, shovels, snowblower, etc... around town they makle it seem like it's the first snow ever..


i was watching the weather channel last night while i was trying to get some sleep... all i could think of was it was the end of the world for us in Chicago with the way they were hyping up that massive blizzard we had !


----------



## scooled101

the white stuff is coming down pretty good here has been for about 10-15 mins man its great to see snow


----------



## stroker79

looks like Aurora and south should be getting a decent snow right now.

I am out now to start opening up.

Safe plowing!


----------



## timberseal

NW Indiana is getting it pretty good... a solid 4 to 5 inches or more and up to 11 total expected before the end of the day.


----------



## DCSpecial

Stopped up here within the last hour. 
Probably only around 2" here.....about to head out. Plowed one drive earlier as one or our neighbors/customers is expecting UPS and they won't pull in his drive if it's not cleared.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

southside here solid 6 of sweet light snow 14 hours plus clean ups tonite


----------



## Steve 455

Got my new truck running!!! It's got issues though

Changed hydraulic hoses on a 9'2" BOSS V plow and did a bunch of other stuff to get the new truck ready in 2 degree temps outside. Started working at 10:30 PM last night after sleeping all day from the last storm

My garage is full of Oldsmobiles that are too nice to sit outside in the snow 

Nothing wrong with the Olds powered Chevy. But it's a 1/2 half ton and the suspension wont take the big V plow.

The new truck is an 83 1 ton Chevy, not dually. Regular cab, 454 with 4 speed manual, Dana 60 in front and 70 in rear, 4:10 gears with a locker out back, all Black.

Went out to my first place and that plow is sweet!!! The truck isn't ready though...

The stock alternator sucks, it has dual batteries but they are old and mismatched...

Plowing with the 4 speed sucks!!! Reverse is geared way too low for backing up...

I still finished the lot way faster than I ever could with the 7"6" Western wesport

I was finishing up the entrance and stalled it pushing a pile, dead battery's truck wouldn't start... Got a jump and took it home to get the other truck...

Got started at the next lot and blew the upper radiator hose:crying:

Fixed that then all was good but too many cars (I hate plowing in the day too much traffic!!!) 

Going out at 9:00 to finish cleaning up...

Then tomorrow Im gonna swap out the cast iron granny 4 speed and 205 transfer case for a TH700 and a 208 case in the new truck at my buddies heated shop...

Let it snow $$$$


----------



## timberseal

8" inches and snow squalls hitting hard here... been out most of the day trying to keep up with this lovely mess


----------



## snowman79

not really a bust but not what they were forcasting...most of it went I-80 south for the heavier amounts... We got a sold 2-3 inches in places in the woodstock huntley area. Overall it was a nice plow..i wont complain...except for it gettin dang cold out..but hey i love winter!


----------



## scottL

Steve 455;715744 said:


> Got my new truck running!!! It's got issues though
> 
> Changed hydraulic hoses on a 9'2" BOSS V plow and did a bunch of other stuff to get the new truck ready in 2 degree temps outside. Started working at 10:30 PM last night after sleeping all day from the last storm
> 
> My garage is full of Oldsmobiles that are too nice to sit outside in the snow
> 
> Nothing wrong with the Olds powered Chevy. But it's a 1/2 half ton and the suspension wont take the big V plow.
> 
> The new truck is an 83 1 ton Chevy, not dually. Regular cab, 454 with 4 speed manual, Dana 60 in front and 70 in rear, 4:10 gears with a locker out back, all Black.
> 
> Went out to my first place and that plow is sweet!!! The truck isn't ready though...
> 
> The stock alternator sucks, it has dual batteries but they are old and mismatched...
> 
> Plowing with the 4 speed sucks!!! Reverse is geared way too low for backing up...
> 
> I still finished the lot way faster than I ever could with the 7"6" Western wesport
> 
> I was finishing up the entrance and stalled it pushing a pile, dead battery's truck wouldn't start... Got a jump and took it home to get the other truck...
> 
> Got started at the next lot and blew the upper radiator hose:crying:
> 
> Fixed that then all was good but too many cars (I hate plowing in the day too much traffic!!!)
> 
> Going out at 9:00 to finish cleaning up...
> 
> Then tomorrow Im gonna swap out the cast iron granny 4 speed and 205 transfer case for a TH700 and a 208 case in the new truck at my buddies heated shop...
> 
> Let it snow $$$$


I had to read your post twice .... SLEEP >>> What in the hell is that ....


----------



## Midwest BuildIt Inc

i drove into a light pole...dam that boss v can handle some pretty serious hits....it has taken more than a few this year..


----------



## Snow2Go

We got blasted here on the southside today! I love it!


----------



## scottL

Midwest BuildIt Inc;716319 said:


> i drove into a light pole...dam that boss v can handle some pretty serious hits....it has taken more than a few this year..


Uuuuuuuhhhhhhhhhhh ... light pole. Now why would anyone brag about that


----------



## snowman79

man is it cold out....just had my heat stop working because the intake pipe outside froze up...had to go out and stick my hand up it and clean all the ice out. Its crazy that it wont make it out of the negataives today and that tomorrow morning its suppose to be -20 or somethhin!


----------



## ultimate plow

and I dont have a plug for my truck. I had to let it run 3 times last night. I need remote start.


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

Had about 4-5'' on the ground in the Orland / Homer area. Everything went well except for the salt supplier(S) running out of salt. Had to pick up two pallets at the depot (got each pallet for around 250). Whats on tap for Friday?xysport


----------



## REAPER

Salt?

Heck it's to cold for salt. Specially if you have to empty 50#'s in the hopper each load.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Well we had every bit of 6" here. We are still loading and hauling snow. Got about 100 semi's loaded and dumped and we still have 8 more hours of loading. This storm was way bigger then expected. South of I-80 got blasted. Going back out to refuel the machines for the guys so they can keep the $$$ comming in.


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

REAPER;716518 said:


> Salt?
> 
> Heck it's to cold for salt. Specially if you have to empty 50#'s in the hopper each load.


I deffinetly agree with that, hopper takes 11 50# bags. Needs to be filled twice at one property. It sucks.


----------



## Dodge Plow Pwr

Hambrick & Co.;716673 said:


> I deffinetly agree with that, hopper takes 11 50# bags. Needs to be filled twice at one property. It sucks.


The loading on site got old after 10 years so I just bought the Snow Dogg 1.5, I back into the shop, lift the skid with the forklift and load inside while staying warm. Man I love this spreader. 
My contact at Menards called me yesterday. He said he got 500 80# bags in and wanted to know how many I wanted, I said bring me 1/2 and have them delivered tomorrow.


----------



## Mark13

REAPER;716518 said:


> Salt?
> 
> Heck it's to cold for salt. Specially if you have to empty 50#'s in the hopper each load.


I havn't salted in a couple days, to cold. And I'm to lazy to stand in the back of my truck when it's -20 windchill or worse loading bags into the truck or loading my spreader.

And my plow doesn't like this cold, I think my fluid is to thick. Takes forever to move.


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

Dodge Plow Pwr;716686 said:


> The loading on site got old after 10 years so I just bought the Snow Dogg 1.5, I back into the shop, lift the skid with the forklift and load inside while staying warm. Man I love this spreader.
> My contact at Menards called me yesterday. He said he got 500 80# bags in and wanted to know how many I wanted, I said bring me 1/2 and have them delivered tomorrow.


I was supprised my guy found it that cheap at the depot. I sent back to get another pallet after he called and told me the price.

Must be nice to have a forklift and a shop. We store our salt in a mobile storage bin at one of our accounts so every bag is unloaded by hand and loaded in to the storage unit. Then loaded back into the salter when its time to salt. I would love to have a forklift.


----------



## REAPER

Mark13;716693 said:


> I havn't salted in a couple days, to cold. And I'm to lazy to stand in the back of my truck when it's -20 windchill or worse loading bags into the truck or loading my spreader.
> 
> And my plow doesn't like this cold, I think my fluid is to thick. Takes forever to move.


Last night doing clean-ups was the 1st time ever I had any plow go real slow. I left it angled if i could. Even after a hour of use it never warmed enough to flow smooth. Not sure driving 30+ miles to the lot did any good either.

I was more worried about the rubber on the vehicle then anything.


----------



## DCSpecial

Got back in around 11pm last night. The tire shop by my house showed 2* at that point.

Still was plowing with the driver's window down....but the heat/defrost on hell hot


----------



## metallihockey88

DCSpecial;716979 said:


> Got back in around 11pm last night. The tire shop by my house showed 2* at that point.
> 
> Still was plowing with the driver's window down....but the heat/defrost on hell hot


yea, had my window down last night doing cleanups to but only difference was it was because it wouldnt go up  and had to have the radio blastin with the heat cranked cause you blower motor is on its way out and is noisy as hell, was a long night


----------



## Midwest BuildIt Inc

scottL;716392 said:


> Uuuuuuuhhhhhhhhhhh ... light pole. Now why would anyone brag about that


not bragging just figured everyone would eventually find out anyway..lol..my truck is just taking a pounding this year...


----------



## SullivanSeptic

hey Hambrick. I got a guy looking to sell a good forklift if your interested. I was going to buy it but I dont have the room for it in my shop. Figured someone could get a good deal if Im not buying it.


----------



## Midwest BuildIt Inc

Pictures of the pole i hit. lol


----------



## Midwest BuildIt Inc

and the plow. took a hard hit..


----------



## Midwest BuildIt Inc

and the pin that wont stay in...lol


----------



## Midwest BuildIt Inc

ok , and earlier in the week i hit a filler cap at a speeday

Pushed back, twisted and sheared a few bolts off the mount..


----------



## Midwest BuildIt Inc

broken bolts, some still missing cant get them in due to a slight alignment problem


----------



## tls22

lol...ur the man buddy!

That truck/plow will never die!


----------



## Midwest BuildIt Inc

hit the cap so hard it sheared mt turn signals right off the tubes


----------



## Midwest BuildIt Inc

tls22;717262 said:


> lol...ur the man buddy!
> 
> That truck/plow will never die!


at this point, im thinking i might just kill it this year...


----------



## Mark13

Jeez Bryan, little rough on equipment arn't we?? 

I'm curious, how did you run straight into the lightpole?


----------



## Midwest BuildIt Inc

well i feel like a complete idiot, but i did it. and im man enough to say that. i pulled into the lot and started to turn left. i knew the pole was there i have plowed this lot a hundred times. but the pole was in that blind spot that the dodge has behind the a pillar/mirror. and i didnt see it till it appeared in front of me. doing about 15-20 there was no time to stop. Hit that dam thing at like 15 mph....just to the left of the center of the plow....


----------



## Midwest BuildIt Inc

i have always hated that blind spot on the dodge. and in the back of my head i knew i would hit something one day because of it....and i wasnt even tired or had anything to drink.lol...oh well..


----------



## Mark13

Midwest BuildIt Inc;717280 said:


> well i feel like a complete idiot, but i did it. and im man enough to say that. i pulled into the lot and started to turn left. i knew the pole was there i have plowed this lot a hundred times. but the pole was in that blind spot that the dodge has behind the a pillar/mirror. and i didnt see it till it appeared in front of me. doing about 15-20 there was no time to stop. Hit that dam thing at like 15 mph....just to the left of the center of the plow....


Ouch. I bet that got your attention. Did it do any damage besides break the snow flap? I can't really tell from the picture.


----------



## Midwest BuildIt Inc

Mark13;717288 said:


> Ouch. I bet that got your attention. Did it do any damage besides break the snow flap? I can't really tell from the picture.


it broke the springs that hold the pin in, broke the flap, put a nice dent in the top of the moldboard, and my plow mount used to be pushed to the left side of the truck a little, now its pushed over to the right side... havnt found any other damage yet. but its -10* and i really don't feel like looking at it..


----------



## stroker79

Bryan- I havent driven a dodge but if the blind spot from the A pillar is anything like like my ford, I know what ya mean. Making a left hand turn with someone in front me, I can pretty much lose complete visibitly of that car until I straighten out. I can even count to how many people I have almost hit that just walk right out the front of the store without looking and start on accross the road to thier car. They assume I can see them and I cant until they are directly in front of me, I have to keep rocking foward and back to see all the angles but after 15 hours of that, I tend to get lazy. It also doesnt help they mounted a giant rubber handle on the A pillar either.


----------



## REAPER

Man is it cold


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

SullivanSeptic;717172 said:


> hey Hambrick. I got a guy looking to sell a good forklift if your interested. I was going to buy it but I dont have the room for it in my shop. Figured someone could get a good deal if Im not buying it.


I dont have anywhere to put it rights now. If I did I would be all over that. Thanks tho.


----------



## Snow2Go

Ok 1 to 3 inches tonight. What do you think? Will we get more or less? 
Our last storm Hambrick called me at 530am and I checked Weatherunderground and it said 4-6 then about a hour later it said 6-8! How I love our weathermen.


----------



## Dodge Plow Pwr

Hambrick & Co.;716815 said:


> I was supprised my guy found it that cheap at the depot. I sent back to get another pallet after he called and told me the price.
> 
> Must be nice to have a forklift and a shop. We store our salt in a mobile storage bin at one of our accounts so every bag is unloaded by hand and loaded in to the storage unit. Then loaded back into the salter when its time to salt. I would love to have a forklift.


Dude, it is AWESOME! I have to straddle between the bed of the truck and a ladder to load but it works ok since I am INSIDE. I lift up the skid and when I take a few layers off I just raise the skid a little more till I get it full. I got 6 skids for $200.00 each delivered to the shop. I think that is fair this late into the year.prsport


----------



## ultimate plow

Midwest BuildIt Inc;717286 said:


> i have always hated that blind spot on the dodge. and in the back of my head i knew i would hit something one day because of it....and i wasnt even tired or had anything to drink.lol...oh well..


just get the jaws of life and cut the bottom of the pillars and take the canopy off.


----------



## scooled101

Dont feel so bad I ran the nieghbors newspaper box over I have never hit anything before and I knew it was there. Pi$$ed me off a little bit kind of embarased really, so I rode right up next to it stuck my arm out the window bent it back up till it looked good enuff. Out of the blue just as I was done the guy came out I thought he was going to say something like he saw it but instead he asked me to plow his drive, I dont think he saw me run hi s box over and he did pay me.


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

Snow2Go;718201 said:


> Ok 1 to 3 inches tonight. What do you think? Will we get more or less?
> Our last storm Hambrick called me at 530am and I checked Weatherunderground and it said 4-6 then about a hour later it said 6-8! How I love our weathermen.


I heard 1 to 2. As long as it snows two inches I am happy.


----------



## scottL

nope no real snow. tiny dusting maybe then 7-10 days calm.


----------



## Midwest BuildIt Inc

scottL;718771 said:


> nope no real snow. tiny dusting maybe then 7-10 days calm.


this is a good thing. cause i have enjoyed myself way to much tonight. im going to go throw up now.....


----------



## REAPER

Midwest BuildIt Inc;719197 said:


> this is a good thing. cause i have enjoyed myself way to much tonight. im going to go throw up now.....


Better drink that raw egg/hot sauce mix. You got saltin to do!


----------



## scottL

Midwest BuildIt Inc;719197 said:


> this is a good thing. cause i have enjoyed myself way to much tonight. im going to go throw up now.....


I assume dissociative was there too  //// what really happened to his truck


----------



## REAPER

Salt tonight?


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

I salted this morning, not sure if the the flurries are going to be far enough south for me. Get conflicting reports from the weather folks. We shall see.


----------



## Mark13

Salted this morning. Better not snow much over night since my plow and spreader are off and I have class tomarrow morning thru early afternoon.


----------



## snowguys

hey mark why do you take you spreader off?


----------



## REAPER

Yaawwwnnnnn...

Looks like there is some lake effect along the lake front. I have 2 lots in Highland Park going to check on now. 

I sure hope January finishes off nice. Looks like I will be getting less hours then I did in December.


----------



## scottL

quite period 7-10 days. maybe a few minor's. friday is next chance of anything. got to wait for that hue buckle to move on - pineapple express.


----------



## Dodge Plow Pwr

Salted this morning. Sun is shining and things are melting off rather nicely. My wife says it's time for a break. I say there is time to rest in the summer...Keep it coming is what I say!! payup


----------



## REAPER

Dodge Plow Pwr;723227 said:


> Salted this morning. Sun is shining and things are melting off rather nicely. My wife says it's time for a break. I say there is time to rest in the summer...Keep it coming is what I say!! payup


Same here except I also scraped a truck lane to the dock so it would dry up faster. 
Easy payup this morning.

I hear ya on a break can wait. Bring it on! :redbounce


----------



## erkoehler

Boat show is over, bring on the SNOW!!!!!


----------



## Mark13

snowguys;722982 said:


> hey mark why do you take you spreader off?


It's a hitch mount. On and off in under 2 minutes if I take my time. Basically so I don't back into something or someone hits me. And I fit a lot better in spots at school with it off.

*Alright guys, it's going to snow tonight. Figure on a big one*.

My truck is down for the rest of today/tonight and part of tomarrow. Leaking cooland and trans fluid. I got a couple more classes today so it's not getting fixed until tomarrow when I'm off. I think my trans cooler is leaking again. (Don't buy flex-a-lite coolers, they last 6 months at best) and I have new trans lines to put on. Going to be rough pushing without a trans cooler if I have to before I can get another. And it better not be my radiator that's leaking, hopefully it's just a hose that's loose or needs to be replaced. If it's the radiator it's the 4th or 5th one in 3yrs.


----------



## snowman79

dude mark...time for a new truck seriously lol.


----------



## Vaughn Schultz

I was just talking to my bud Dave, this winter is over, done deal. We will have better chance of seeing snow in July. Pack your stuff up, bring out the summer cars and bikes. See ya all next year :waving:


----------



## weeman97

beach party at the shop?


----------



## Vaughn Schultz

weeman97;725073 said:


> beach party at the shop?


Are you going to come this time or just let us have all the fun? that party was ridicules


----------



## scottL

Vaughn Schultz;725040 said:


> I was just talking to my bud Dave, this winter is over, done deal. We will have better chance of seeing snow in July. Pack your stuff up, bring out the summer cars and bikes. See ya all next year :waving:


NO F'en way. It ain't over til I say it's over .... It Ain't over... just got to wait for the big fat high that's whacking the jet stream to move on. 7-10 days, dusting at most.


----------



## Mark13

snowman79;724231 said:


> dude mark...time for a new truck seriously lol.


I'm searching Troy, I'm searching. I've got a thread going in commercial plowing about it.


----------



## REAPER

Nothing is over until we decide it is! Was it over when the Germans bombed Pearl Harbor? Hell, no! :realmad:


/John Belushi


----------



## snowman79

from what i hear snow system early to mid next week...and then getting into a more active pattern like december. From the looks of it i think more are hearing it besides me....the county was out winging back major roads way back almost to the other side of the ditches...kind of weird never seen that before...and the city was hauling a lot of snow out of the main street area and public lots behind the library, police and fire stattions.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

hope nobody here got burned

http://www.southtownstar.com/news/1390186,012109salttheft.article


----------



## scottL

I remember this theft from the beginning of the season, it made the news too.

The interesting thing of this article was that it ended up in Boilingbrook .... Vaughn???????


----------



## Vaughn Schultz

scottL;725423 said:


> The interesting thing of this article was that it ended up in Boilingbrook .... Vaughn???????


hey guys I kinda need to lay low for a while, I killed a man with a trident and I'm probably wanted for murder.


----------



## tls22

Vaughn Schultz;726340 said:


> hey guys I kinda need to lay low for a while, I killed a man with a trident and I'm probably wanted for murder.


Yeah i been meaning to talk to u about that vaughn, you might want to lay low and find family outside of town!


----------



## Mark13

snowman79;725392 said:


> from what i hear snow system early to mid next week...and then getting into a more active pattern like december. From the looks of it i think more are hearing it besides me....the county was out winging back major roads way back almost to the other side of the ditches...kind of weird never seen that before...and the city was hauling a lot of snow out of the main street area and public lots behind the library, police and fire stattions.


The county went past my house also. You could park an aircraft carrier next to the road now, they really winged it back.

And woodstock has been hauling snow like crazy, they have the parking lot at the public bathroom, cough....pool I mean....cough atleast half full.


----------



## Snow2Go

This weather suckz!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Snow2Go This weather suckz! 

TRUE THAT have been out since the 18


----------



## NorthernSvc's

more snow this week!!! weel enough to salt anyways


----------



## erkoehler

We need plowable events! I am going to have to go back to selling boats soon!


----------



## NorthernSvc's

latest update: nothing in the forecast untill atleast february


----------



## stroker79

NorthernSvc's;727976 said:


> latest update: nothing in the forecast untill atleast february


Thanks scrooge! Bring back the snow!:realmad:

:waving:


----------



## Midwest BuildIt Inc

drinks tonight anyone, im bored ?

text me 630-768-8427


----------



## erkoehler

Midwest BuildIt Inc;728442 said:


> drinks tonight anyone, im bored ?
> 
> text me 630-768-8427


Watching the x-games! Snocross racing at its best!

You could go work on your plow........


----------



## Midwest BuildIt Inc

erkoehler;728455 said:


> Watching the x-games! Snocross racing at its best!
> 
> You could go work on your plow........


Ive got time before it snows again..lol.. i think im going to see if cpw has the parts i need tomorrow.. Monroe truck equip said they can order the parts, but it will be a couple weeks..


----------



## Mark13

I'm busy watching the X-games.


----------



## erkoehler

Double back flip on a snowmobile........that was SICK!!!!!


----------



## Mark13

erkoehler;728539 said:


> Double back flip on a snowmobile........that was SICK!!!!!


Ya, never thought I'd see that this quick after TP did one on a dirtbike.

And you know some moron on youtube is going to claim bs on it since he didn't ride away from it.


----------



## Snow2Go

Midwest BuildIt Inc;728458 said:


> Ive got time before it snows again..lol.. i think im going to see if cpw has the parts i need tomorrow.. Monroe truck equip said they can order the parts, but it will be a couple weeks..


Stay away from that Joke of a Place monroe! Its horrible how much more expensive they are then CPW. No wonder why its a ghost town all the time in there.


----------



## REAPER

This weather sucks right now.


----------



## stroker79

REAPER;728964 said:


> This weather sucks right now.


Amen to that. Where is our snow?! Im starting to feel like Tim in new Jersey!


----------



## REAPER

Damn cold fronts keep pushing it south.


----------



## tls22

stroker79;728968 said:


> Amen to that. Where is our snow?! Im starting to feel like Tim in new Jersey!


lol....i felt like you last week...plowing every other day!


----------



## weeman97

well i just took my plow off....i kept it on in hopes...but my hopes died


----------



## snowman79

ours have been off for a week now.....


----------



## Mark13

snowman79;729175 said:


> ours have been off for a week now.....


I didn't recognize the crew cab a few day's ago with the plow off it.


----------



## stroker79

weeman97;729173 said:


> well i just took my plow off....i kept it on in hopes...but my hopes died


mines been off since I recovered after the last storm!

I hate driving around with #800 pounds bouncing on the front end and its already hard enough trying to park with out the plow wesport


----------



## WilliamOak

I can pretend to take my pretend plow of my real truck?  Maybe putting everything snow related away in the toolbox instead of sitting in the bed so mother nature can't see it anymore.... lol


----------



## DCSpecial

I took the plow off and removed the sand bags this morning before I went to my buddy's shop to install some stuff in my truck.

Almost forgot what it was like to drive without 600lbs in the the bed and 850lbs hanging off the front, LOL


I normally leave the truck in the shop and drive a F-150 during the winter so this is the first time I dropped the plow this winter.


----------



## stroker79

DCSpecial;729769 said:


> I took the plow off and removed the sand bags this morning before I went to my buddy's shop to install some stuff in my truck.
> 
> Almost forgot what it was like to drive without 600lbs in the the bed and 850lbs hanging off the front, LOL
> 
> I normally leave the truck in the shop and drive a F-150 during the winter so this is the first time I dropped the plow this winter.


Did you get your radio installed? I just put mine in on thursday and LOVE IT!


----------



## DCSpecial

Yep.....radio, back up camera, and LEDs
All I have left to do is the traction bars....next week.


----------



## stroker79

NICE! have a looksee on garmins website and look at the different vehicles you can use. They have a plow truck with a salter in it!

Also, my trans fluid isnt passing through even the new cooler on my truck with this cold weather. Time to go synthetis and hope for better results.


----------



## Mark13

DCSpecial;729787 said:



> Yep.....radio, back up camera, and LEDs
> All I have left to do is the traction bars....next week.


What are you running in that 6.0 that you need traction bars??



stroker79;729792 said:


> NICE! have a looksee on garmins website and look at the different vehicles you can use. They have a plow truck with a salter in it!
> 
> Also, my trans fluid isnt passing through even the new cooler on my truck with this cold weather. Time to go synthetis and hope for better results.


Hey, the plow truck's all mine. Mine's set to that right now, I also downloaded the short bus for when my sister is riding with me somewhere.


----------



## DCSpecial

stroker79;729792 said:


> NICE! have a looksee on garmins website and look at the different vehicles you can use. They have a plow truck with a salter in it!
> 
> Also, my trans fluid isnt passing through even the new cooler on my truck with this cold weather. Time to go synthetis and hope for better results.


Yep, get some synthetic in there and see how it does.



Mark13;729804 said:


> What are you running in that 6.0 that you need traction bars??


Bone stock motor....just a cat-back exhaust 

I get some wrap when hooked up to 10,000lb+ trailers when backing up, especially at one of the nurseries that I frequent that has a crushed rock loading area with nice ruts in it. 
Minor wrap driving forward.
Most people wouldn't notice it....I'm picky, similar to why I've changed stabilizers, shocks, coil springs, played around with the caster setting, running and adjustable trac bar, etc.. I am one picky bastage 

Unloaded I don't get any wrap that I can feel, tires just spin.


----------



## stroker79

Mark13;729804 said:


> What are you running in that 6.0 that you need traction bars??
> 
> Hey, the plow truck's all mine. Mine's set to that right now, I also downloaded the short bus for when my sister is riding with me somewhere.


I surely hope you dont think a modded 6.0 is slow???? 

Yeah the plow truck they have is a little ghetto looking, LOL

They have all kinds of really cool logos or "Vehicles" up on thier site.


----------



## scottL

if your trans oil is not flowing ..... I seriously doubt it is froozen. If it is you've got a bigger problem and should have the whole system power flushed clean.


----------



## REAPER

stroker79;729792 said:


> NICE! have a looksee on garmins website and look at the different vehicles you can use. They have a plow truck with a salter in it!
> 
> Also, my trans fluid isnt passing through even the new cooler on my truck with this cold weather. Time to go synthetis and hope for better results.


Better drop the pan and replace the filter. If it still is not flowing to the cooler you have a bad pump and better get it fixed ASAP.


----------



## Midwest Pond

took my plow off 10 minutes ago just to challenge the snow gods.....cmon you bastards, make me put it on


----------



## snowman79

looks like this week we are going to pick up the skidds and bring em to the shop and wash em up, change fuel filters (one of our transfer tanks had crappy fuel in it) and grease.....i really hope is snows soon....


----------



## Snow2Go

Stay FAR AWAY from Synthetic Trans fluid! Ask any trans guy. It will actually soak into the clutches causing more slippage. Use the basic Gerneric ATF! Like the other poster said, you have something else going on, its not the fluid.


----------



## 84deisel

really? we run it in all of our trucks from the little broncos all the way up to our peterbuilts and have had no problems with it. In my 02 super ,I have put 54000 miles on the original trans using amsoil synthetic with no problems( the truck has 100600 miles on it now) I have put over 100000 on my pete 330 tandam dump using it offroad and for paving and the allison in it loves the synthetic.It handles the higher heat better and last much longer.


----------



## DCSpecial

That's funny the trans builder who built the 4R100 for my 01 recommends Schaeffer's synthetic trans fuild........and it does not slip, no problem roasting 38/15.50 tires. He runs the same fluid in all his transmissions behind plenty of trucks int he 500-1000+ rwhp range.

Also has a cold pour point of -60* F


----------



## stroker79

scottL;729892 said:


> if your trans oil is not flowing ..... I seriously doubt it is froozen. If it is you've got a bigger problem and should have the whole system power flushed clean.


Well everytime it gets too 5* or below it turns to molasses and my temp rises. I have been dealing with this for awile. The trans was rebuilt just this past spring and I had them look at it again awhile ago and al is fine with it. The pump is flowing the proper amount of fluid.



REAPER;729905 said:


> Better drop the pan and replace the filter. If it still is not flowing to the cooler you have a bad pump and better get it fixed ASAP.


I had a clog in the radiator and cleared that but I do think it may have gunked up the trans filer. I already have the filter on the shelf, I just need to buy the 20 quarts of Mobil1 synthetic fluid @ $7.99 a quart to replace the the old fluid with.payup


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

Took the plow off after the last storm. This past Friday detailed the truck inside and out.. Thought it would definetly make it snow...


----------



## Snow2Go

Hambrick & Co.;730267 said:


> Took the plow off after the last storm. This past Friday detailed the truck inside and out.. Thought it would definetly make it snow...


I just got my front end painted finally. She looks mean you gotta see her! Of course I was going to take the bed off to get that fixed and now its supposed to snow.


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

Snow2Go;730462 said:


> I just got my front end painted finally. She looks mean you gotta see her! Of course I was going to take the bed off to get that fixed and now its supposed to snow.


You had a week and a half to take you bed off and get it fixed what have you been doing all this time!!!!


----------



## tls22

Hambrick & Co.;730519 said:


> You had a week and a half to take you bed off and get it fixed what have you been doing all this time!!!!


It was way to cold!


----------



## stroker79

OK so now there is another storm tomorrow going just south of us, WTF!

Im gonna be in line at the soup kitchen here if It doesnt snow soon!


----------



## mullis56

Dude, we have had 1 plowable event in Indianapolis this winter! I think you can add at least 10 to our number??? Good luck I hope you get enough to get out at least!


----------



## Snow2Go

Hambrick & Co.;730519 said:


> You had a week and a half to take you bed off and get it fixed what have you been doing all this time!!!!


No, that was the great ole body shop that couldnt get to it! First I drop the whole truck off to do the front end and the bed, he doesnt touch it! So this time we are taking baby steps. I dropped the grill and bumper off so thats done, now I had to wait till monday to drop the bed off and its supposed to snow.

I guess down by peoria they got 4 inches today.


----------



## 02DURAMAX

Well this week is looking better!


----------



## Midwest Pond

During this down time I put in a new gas tank, fuel pump, had ball joints replaced. Now lets go be a battering ram again!!!!! C'mon Skilling, do your thing!!!! xysport


----------



## REAPER

Down time =
Measured and ordered 1 ton leaf springs for truck. Did front brakes including turning rotors. Replaced pwr str pump. Greased everything that could be. Restocked salt supply with another 9 skids bringing the total for year so far to 36 skids delivered to house. Did the nightly naked snow dance every night.


----------



## erkoehler

Sounds like MAYBE an inch of snow........and during the day to top it off!


----------



## NorthernSvc's

1 inch south of the city, we will be lucky if we see anything more than a 1/2". not keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## Vaughn Schultz

I just talked to Bryan (Midwest Builit). He said GET READY! the system has moved and were looking at 8-10 (plus drifting) for the city and points west. Lighter amounts to the north and east. This could be the biggest yet this year. State and county sent guys home early to rest up for this one. Plow with the storm guys, take pictures !!! He is suggesting I rent a few more loaders and stock pile salt, I'm going to let it develop a little more but Ill start lining things up, he seems very confident about this one.


----------



## erkoehler

Just hooked up the plow, bought some extra salt, filled the snowblower with gas, and put some sand in the back of the truck for extra weight.

I hope we can keep up with this one!


----------



## scottL

Vaughn Schultz;731462 said:


> I just talked to Bryan (Midwest Builit). He said GET READY! the system has moved and were looking at 8-10 (plus drifting) for the city and points west. Lighter amounts to the north and east. This could be the biggest yet this year. State and county sent guys home early to rest up for this one. Plow with the storm guys, take pictures !!! He is suggesting I rent a few more loaders and stock pile salt, I'm going to let it develop a little more but Ill start lining things up, he seems very confident about this one.


Let GO of my leg.... LMAO. Unless of course you have accounts south of bloomington, decatur.


----------



## weeman97

i'm not puttin my plow on until eric calls me!


----------



## Midwest BuildIt Inc

i just got off the phone with him, he should be calling you shortly..


----------



## 3311

Vaughn Schultz;731462 said:


> I just talked to Bryan (Midwest Builit). He said GET READY! the system has moved and were looking at 8-10 (plus drifting) for the city and points west. Lighter amounts to the north and east. This could be the biggest yet this year. State and county sent guys home early to rest up for this one. Plow with the storm guys, take pictures !!! He is suggesting I rent a few more loaders and stock pile salt, I'm going to let it develop a little more but Ill start lining things up, he seems very confident about this one.


Where is this guy getting his info ?????????????????????


----------



## stroker79

Oh well, I just put my plow in storage until next season. This winter started off too good to be true. Im ready to start mowin grass as long as it would warm up.


----------



## erkoehler

Midwest BuildIt Inc;731803 said:


> i just got off the phone with him, he should be calling you shortly..


Probably should go hit the Walgreens.........


----------



## Vaughn Schultz

Everyone fuel up and I want the trucks idling in your lots by 2am, start the calling tree


----------



## erkoehler

Vaughn Schultz;731894 said:


> Everyone fuel up and I want the trucks idling in your lots by 2am, start the calling tree


As long as I am on a lot I am on the clock, I'll be there at 1:45am!


----------



## Wieckster

can I come and sit at the lot also and be on the clock LOL


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Ok guys does anybody really know what is going on with this storm. ive been out of the loop for the past days


----------



## NorthernSvc's

don't worry i think hes messin around, i have heard no changes still calling for less than 1" north of 88.


----------



## stroker79

Holy mother of GOD! Look at the radar! You just have too zoom way out since its hitting southern Illinois!

They are going to end up with far more snow than us!!


----------



## snowguys

wgn and abc7 both say 1-2 starting in the afternoon..............i guess its better then nothing


----------



## 02DURAMAX

snowguys;732252 said:


> wgn and abc7 both say 1-2 starting in the afternoon..............i guess its better then nothing


1-2 Is good!!!


----------



## REAPER

02DURAMAX;732381 said:


> 1-2 Is good!!!


Would take 1-2 every other day myself.

I miss December :crying:

Anyone show up on their lots?


----------



## 02DURAMAX

REAPER;732391 said:


> Would take 1-2 every other day myself.
> 
> *I miss December *:crying:


Amen To That!!!!:crying:


----------



## scottL

The system down state had come in faster and leaving faster than they thought. There is also a strong jet stream keeping the storm track south and east. If we see anything they are thinking it would be based off of the low tracking more north and us seeing wrap around from the lake.

In several past storms we've picked upto 4" from systems developing above Illinois. These suck as you have no idea how long they will really last. Right now the air is way to cold and dry to allow for much more than a dusting. 

However, the upside is that Vaugh has offered us all an opportunity to milk him for hours so, I'm gassing up my truck and renting 10 more trucks and parking in a few of his lot's. payup
yeah baby .... do you have food service delivery available too


----------



## Vaughn Schultz

scottL;732408 said:


> However, the upside is that Vaugh has offered us all an opportunity to milk him for hours so, I'm gassing up my truck and renting 10 more trucks and parking in a few of his lot's. payup
> yeah baby .... do you have food service delivery available too


Bring everything you can! this is going to be a big one!!!!


----------



## affekonig

I'll be there, but can I get an advance? I can't pay for the gas for my truck to idle until after the night. Scott, maybe I can sit in one of your warm trucks while I wait?


----------



## Elite Property Services

*Flying South*

tempted to head south to make some cash!


----------



## Vaughn Schultz

affekonig;732660 said:


> I'll be there, but can I get an advance? I can't pay for the gas for my truck to idle until after the night. Scott, maybe I can sit in one of your warm trucks while I wait?


Sure stop by the shop, pick up some cash


----------



## affekonig

Can you pick me up? Where is the shop? I'll bet it's warmer in there than it is on my driveway and I just got another truck I need to look over...

Seriously though, it doesn't look like we'll get enough for the city to call, so I'll be available if somebody needs me. I might even have two trucks... 630-303-3552


----------



## Vaughn Schultz

affekonig;733037 said:


> Can you pick me up? Where is the shop? I'll bet it's warmer in there than it is on my driveway and I just got another truck I need to look over...
> 
> Seriously though, it doesn't look like we'll get enough for the city to call, so I'll be available if somebody needs me. I might even have two trucks... 630-303-3552


Ill be at the shop all day tomorrow if you would like to bring your truck over. If you NEED to bring your truck over today give me a call and I will make something happen. I'm not going to leave you out in the cold but I was getting ready to leave. I will PM my phone number to you


----------



## Vaughn Schultz

So who else is out plowing ? ? ? This is sweet, gotta love the one inch trigger payup


----------



## weeman97

yes indeed i'm still at the other job :-(


----------



## scottL

Vaughn Schultz;733328 said:


> So who else is out plowing ? ? ? This is sweet, gotta love the one inch trigger payup


so, um, uh..... your online and plowing. I want what your drinking...... How are the accounts in decatur going?


----------



## Wieckster

no snow here we got about 15 flakes I think


----------



## Snow2Go

Lets keep everyone posted. Nothing in Joliet, I have an account right by the lake off 79th is it snowing out there? I guess close to lake side they can get it good. 

Heres the Scientific Post Main forecast challenges lie in the short term and revolve around 
snow tonight...both synoptic snow amounts and lake effect snow 
chances. 


As some of the models alluded to yesterday...a narrow band of 
frontogentically driven snow has persisted through the day 
starting in Iowa now making it eastward into the northern suburbs 
of Chicago. This band is not being handled particularly well by 
latest guidance...but should continue to lift east-northeast and out of the 
County Warning Area by early evening and only deposit very light snow amounts. 


Of greater concern is the final shortwave ejecting out of the 
southwestern trough at this time. Regional profilers show a 135kt 
250mb jet streak rounding the base of the trough at this time 
over southern nm and into the southern High Plains. Past few hours 
cloud tops have been cooling across Kansas as ascent increases in the 
left exit region of this jet...with metars across Kansas showing visibilities 
dropping to IFR in -sn. Biggest change from yesterdays forecast is 
the models are now indicating that as this system lifts out 
tonight the 500mb trough will take on an increasingly neutral tilt 
with even more backing of the low and middle level flow resulting in 
the precipitation shield making it farther north with the more 
significant precipitation now prognosticated to make it into our far 
southeastern County Warning Area. Given the recent northward shift in the main 
precipitation shield have bumped up snow amounts over our southeast 
counties and actually have amounts to the point now that an 
advisory is warranted for Benton County. Will likely be a rather 
sharp northern cut off to the accumulating snowfall...but given 
the difficulty in determining exactly where that cut off will be 
have not created as sharp of a gradient in the snow amount grids 
as will probably occur. 


Another concern tonight is with the lake effect potential. Have 
already seen some lake effect snow showers today over southeast Cook and 
Northwest Lake County in Indiana. Short range models are now progging an 
marked increase in the strength of the thermally induced 
convergence band over the lake tonight. While inversion heights 
will not be particularly high (~5-6kft)...will probably see a band 
of lake effect snow showers set up initially over Cook County 
Illinois this evening...eventually pivoting eastward into and 
across Northwest Indiana Wednesday morning. Delta t's are only prognosticated 
to increase to around 15c and inversion heights are fairly 
low...so really not looking for advisory type lake effect snow 
amounts...but one to maybe as high as locally three inches cannot 
be ruled out close to the lake over Cook County tonight then lake 
and Porter counties late tonight into Wednesday am. Lake effect is often 
a very fickle beast and will need to be watched pretty closely 
this evening. 


Once the system and lake effect snow shut off Wednesday morning 
should be a period of fairly quite weather. Brief shot of colder 
air will filter into the area Wednesday into Wednesday 
evening...followed by increasing warm air advection and probably a 
leveling off of or even a slight rise in temperatures by late Wednesday 
night. Our time in the warm sector should be quite short lived 
with next cold front already tap tap tapping on our door by midday 
Thursday. What appears to be the most aggressive intrusion of cold 
air of the next seven days should then overtake the area Thursday 
night into Friday. Continued the trend of undercutting MOS 
guidance during this time frame as deep snow pack likely not being 
fully accounted for in the objective MOS numbers.


----------



## ChicagoPlower

That's the most impressive breakdown of a system I've heard in a while. What I just read would make Skilling go job hunting. Damn


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

Snow2Go;733528 said:


> Lets keep everyone posted. Nothing in Joliet, I have an account right by the lake off 79th is it snowing out there? I guess close to lake side they can get it good.
> 
> Heres the Scientific Post Main forecast challenges lie in the short term and revolve around
> snow tonight...both synoptic snow amounts and lake effect snow
> chances.
> 
> As some of the models alluded to yesterday...a narrow band of
> frontogentically driven snow has persisted through the day
> starting in Iowa now making it eastward into the northern suburbs
> of Chicago. This band is not being handled particularly well by
> latest guidance...but should continue to lift east-northeast and out of the
> County Warning Area by early evening and only deposit very light snow amounts.
> 
> Of greater concern is the final shortwave ejecting out of the
> southwestern trough at this time. Regional profilers show a 135kt
> 250mb jet streak rounding the base of the trough at this time
> over southern nm and into the southern High Plains. Past few hours
> cloud tops have been cooling across Kansas as ascent increases in the
> left exit region of this jet...with metars across Kansas showing visibilities
> dropping to IFR in -sn. Biggest change from yesterdays forecast is
> the models are now indicating that as this system lifts out
> tonight the 500mb trough will take on an increasingly neutral tilt
> with even more backing of the low and middle level flow resulting in
> the precipitation shield making it farther north with the more
> significant precipitation now prognosticated to make it into our far
> southeastern County Warning Area. Given the recent northward shift in the main
> precipitation shield have bumped up snow amounts over our southeast
> counties and actually have amounts to the point now that an
> advisory is warranted for Benton County. Will likely be a rather
> sharp northern cut off to the accumulating snowfall...but given
> the difficulty in determining exactly where that cut off will be
> have not created as sharp of a gradient in the snow amount grids
> as will probably occur.
> 
> Another concern tonight is with the lake effect potential. Have
> already seen some lake effect snow showers today over southeast Cook and
> Northwest Lake County in Indiana. Short range models are now progging an
> marked increase in the strength of the thermally induced
> convergence band over the lake tonight. While inversion heights
> will not be particularly high (~5-6kft)...will probably see a band
> of lake effect snow showers set up initially over Cook County
> Illinois this evening...eventually pivoting eastward into and
> across Northwest Indiana Wednesday morning. Delta t's are only prognosticated
> to increase to around 15c and inversion heights are fairly
> low...so really not looking for advisory type lake effect snow
> amounts...but one to maybe as high as locally three inches cannot
> be ruled out close to the lake over Cook County tonight then lake
> and Porter counties late tonight into Wednesday am. Lake effect is often
> a very fickle beast and will need to be watched pretty closely
> this evening.
> 
> Once the system and lake effect snow shut off Wednesday morning
> should be a period of fairly quite weather. Brief shot of colder
> air will filter into the area Wednesday into Wednesday
> evening...followed by increasing warm air advection and probably a
> leveling off of or even a slight rise in temperatures by late Wednesday
> night. Our time in the warm sector should be quite short lived
> with next cold front already tap tap tapping on our door by midday
> Thursday. What appears to be the most aggressive intrusion of cold
> air of the next seven days should then overtake the area Thursday
> night into Friday. Continued the trend of undercutting MOS
> guidance during this time frame as deep snow pack likely not being
> fully accounted for in the objective MOS numbers.


WTF where did that come from???


----------



## ChicagoPlower

I was happy when I got good at dopplar radar analysis, but that....


----------



## erkoehler

Thats it, no more waiting for snow......I'm going to N. WI to snowmobile!


----------



## 02DURAMAX

Well I have 1/4" as of now..I will be going out at 2:00 am for a salting.


----------



## ptllandscapeIL

man I was in bloomingdale at 1045 and it was coming down id guess they have close 3/4 to an inch I got home in addison at 1115 we have barely a dusting WTF anywho im going out at 5 am salt couple churches and animal hospital and maybe one HOA thats all for now


----------



## Mark13

erkoehler;733788 said:


> Thats it, no more waiting for snow......I'm going to N. WI to snowmobile!


Pick me up on the way past, I wanna go back up there, much nicer then here.



02DURAMAX;733891 said:


> Well I have 1/4" as of now..I will be going out at 2:00 am for a salting.


Dang it, probably means I should go outside and look. If I have to salt I'm glad I have small lots this year since it looks like I'm doing them by hand tonight. Dad's old 2wd chevy, with a bunch of bags in the back, a 5 gallon bucket and a soup can.


----------



## 02DURAMAX

Mark13;733900 said:


> Pick me up on the way past, I wanna go back up there, much nicer then here.
> 
> Dang it, probably means I should go outside and look. If I have to salt I'm glad I have small lots this year since it looks like I'm doing them by hand tonight. Dad's old 2wd chevy, with a bunch of bags in the back, a 5 gallon bucket and a soup can.


sucks for you.....I have to spread 130 bags of salt everytime i go out.


----------



## Mark13

02DURAMAX;733912 said:


> sucks for you.....I have to spread 130 bags of salt everytime i go out.


I do about a dozen.

And if we have to plow looks like im using our atv and 48" blade.


----------



## 02DURAMAX

Mark13;733915 said:


> I do about a dozen.
> 
> And if we have to plow looks like im using our atv and 48" blade.


The atv I wouldn't mine...its the soup can I don't like...Not fun!


----------



## Mark13

02DURAMAX;733919 said:


> The atv I wouldn't mine...its the soup can I don't like...Not fun!


It's all I got when my truck is down. Luckily we have a bunch of other trucks but no others that are wired for my spreader or have a plow setup.


----------



## 02DURAMAX

Mark13;733922 said:


> It's all I got when my truck is down. Luckily we have a bunch of other trucks but no others that are wired for my spreader or have a plow setup.


why dont you buy a cheap scotts spreader? thats better that the can!


----------



## DistinctiveDave

As of about 12:15am, 
Itasca-3/4"
Roselle-3/4"
Bloomingdale/Carol Stream-3/4" to 1"
West Chicago, 1/2"-3/4"
Naperville-1/4"

Still coming down in most spots, start time probably 2ish to plow over 1", any little snow that falls after plow is fluffy enough that salting will take care of it


----------



## 02DURAMAX

DistinctiveDave;733929 said:


> As of about 12:15am,
> Itasca-3/4"
> Roselle-3/4"
> Bloomingdale/Carol Stream-3/4" to 1"
> West Chicago, 1/2"-3/4"
> Naperville-1/4"
> 
> Still coming down in most spots, start time probably 2ish to plow over 1", any little snow that falls after plow is fluffy enough that salting will take care of it


yeah.. I have about 3/4 - 1":yow!:


----------



## Mark13

02DURAMAX;733926 said:


> why dont you buy a cheap scotts spreader? thats better that the can!


I think we got one somewhere. I'm sure I either can't find it or if I do it won't work.

I wasn't planning on my truck being down today after it working so well yesterday. If I can't find ours I'm certainly picking one up as a backup tomarrow sometime.


----------



## 02DURAMAX

Mark13;733932 said:


> I think we got one somewhere. I'm sure I either can't find it or if I do it won't work.
> 
> I wasn't planning on my truck being down today after it working so well yesterday. If I can't find ours I'm certainly picking one up as a backup tomarrow sometime.


Whats wrong with your truck?


----------



## Mark13

02DURAMAX;733935 said:


> Whats wrong with your truck?


It hates coolant I think. I think it's time for the 5th or 6th radiator in 2yrs and a thermostat (under a year old). The only thing it can be that we havn't replaced is the radiator cap, but we have pressure tested it several times. Everything else has been replaced- radiator, thermostat, waterpump, intake gaskets, hoses, etc all within the last year. The truck never runs hot and will work perfect and out of the blue just decides the driveway needs to be orange/pink (dexcool) every 6 months or so.


----------



## 02DURAMAX

Mark13;733938 said:


> It hates coolant I think. I think it's time for the 5th or 6th radiator in 2yrs and a thermostat (under a year old). The only thing it can be that we havn't replaced is the radiator cap, but we have pressure tested it several times. Everything else has been replaced- radiator, thermostat, waterpump, intake gaskets, hoses, etc all within the last year.


Man that sucks..My truck is just starting to leak some coolant..lower hose...I just don't have time to replace it yet so I just add about 1/2Qt every 1-2 weeks..I'm also lazy and don't feel like doing it....you may as well replace the cap now..that may just be your problem.


----------



## Mark13

02DURAMAX;733939 said:


> Man that sucks..My truck is just starting to leak some coolant..lower hose...I just don't have time to replace it yet so I just add about 1/2Qt every 1-2 weeks..I'm also lazy and don't feel like doing it....you may as well replace the cap now..that may just be your problem.


Ya,thats the project for later today. I think this radiator is messed up though also. This morning the coolant was just pouring out of the front of the truck somewhere, looked but couldn't see. Wasn't the hoses or the cap, got to be on the front side of the radiator somewhere.

Going to try a new radiator, cap, and thermostat, if that don't fix it I'm out of ideas along with a few friends and a gm mechanic.

At the moment I'm adding about 1/4 gallon a day, sometimes a half gallon. And today it just sat and I had to drive my dad's old truck to and from class. Which is still newer then my truck.


----------



## 02DURAMAX

Mark13;733940 said:


> Ya,thats the project for later today. I think this radiator is messed up though also. This morning the coolant was just pouring out of the front of the truck somewhere, looked but couldn't see. Wasn't the hoses or the cap, got to be on the front side of the radiator somewhere.
> 
> Going to try a new radiator, cap, and thermostat, if that don't fix it I'm out of ideas along with a few friends and a gm mechanic.
> 
> At the moment I'm adding about 1/4 gallon a day, sometimes a half gallon. And today it just sat and I had to drive my dad's old truck to and from class. Which is still newer then my truck.


Daamn thats alot of coolant!!

Well Im off to salt..Later Man.:salute:


----------



## Mark13

02DURAMAX;733942 said:


> Daamn thats alot of coolant!!
> 
> Well Im off to salt..Later Man.:salute:


I've been though about 15ish gallons of straight dexcool so around 30 gallons of 50/50 mix in 2yrs. All in the same truck, 85% of it has been lost on the ground somewhere.

I'm thinking about catching a nap then going out since I'm expecting it to take around 2-3hrs longer then normal.


----------



## Midwest BuildIt Inc

ok, what did i miss. i went to jewel an hour ago, bought my self some bacon. On the drive the dusting was so light it blew off the road as the truck drove over it. get back home, make my self bacon, eggs and some french toast. (which was Delicious) eat, go outside for a smoke and holy hell....there is an 1 1/2" of snow on the drive and still snowing.....payup


----------



## snowguys

looks like were plowing tonight :yow!:


----------



## stroker79

DistinctiveDave;733929 said:


> As of about 12:15am,
> Itasca-3/4"
> Roselle-3/4"
> Bloomingdale/Carol Stream-3/4" to 1"
> West Chicago, 1/2"-3/4"
> Naperville-1/4"
> 
> Still coming down in most spots, start time probably 2ish to plow over 1", any little snow that falls after plow is fluffy enough that salting will take care of it


Hey wlecome back to the forums! 

What happened to Raj? His shop closed down :crying::realmad:


----------



## snowguys

mullis56;730803 said:


> Dude, we have had 1 plowable event in Indianapolis this winter! I think you can add at least 10 to our number??? Good luck I hope you get enough to get out at least!


 im sure you glad now!!!!! good luck


----------



## Vaughn Schultz

Naperville 1.5-2 inches, Aurora 1.5 inches


----------



## REAPER

Mark13;733940 said:


> Ya,thats the project for later today. I think this radiator is messed up though also. This morning the coolant was just pouring out of the front of the truck somewhere, looked but couldn't see. Wasn't the hoses or the cap, got to be on the front side of the radiator somewhere.
> 
> Going to try a new radiator, cap, and thermostat, if that don't fix it I'm out of ideas along with a few friends and a gm mechanic.
> 
> At the moment I'm adding about 1/4 gallon a day, sometimes a half gallon. And today it just sat and I had to drive my dad's old truck to and from class. Which is still newer then my truck.


Check yer weep hole on the water pump. Easy to replace if it is leaking on GM if you have done a water pump before.


----------



## REAPER

Vaughn Schultz;733969 said:


> Naperville 1.5-2 inches, Aurora 1.5 inches


Highland Park 3" lake effect.


----------



## ultimate plow

lol not even a dustin here.


----------



## DCSpecial

We got 1/4-1/2" here.


----------



## 02DURAMAX

Sh!t Batavia had 3"! I got 14Hrs in!!!


----------



## stroker79

14 hours on 3"?

Sheesh, you must get some really good hours on a 6" storm.


----------



## Midwest BuildIt Inc

just got home...12 hours in..i love it.


----------



## scottL

At 2:am west chicago had 1/2".....By 3:30am is was full blown and a growing system .... Call out the troops .... some of the area hit 3.7" down to 1.5" in a 10 miles spread of Dupage. I hate systems that blow up over head .... Can't plan for these. :crying:


----------



## snowguys

hey doug was that you i saw driving down golf passing arlington heights rd at like 3:00pm today?


----------



## erkoehler

Midwest BuildIt Inc;734398 said:


> just got home...12 hours in..i love it.


Nice work!


----------



## Midwest BuildIt Inc

erkoehler;734625 said:


> Nice work!


the funniest part of this storm, was when it took 5 phone calls from eric and i and me sending you pictures of me plowing for you to believe us that it snowed here...lol...good times..i know we joke around alot, but calling you out to plow at 3 am would probably be taking it to far for just a joke....


----------



## T-MAN

We got 1.5" here. Ended up salting everything twice.


----------



## stroker79

Midwest BuildIt Inc;734690 said:


> the funniest part of this storm, was when it took 5 phone calls from eric and i and me sending you pictures of me plowing for you to believe us that it snowed here...lol...good times..i know we joke around alot, but calling you out to plow at 3 am would probably be taking it to far for just a joke....


Even funnier is I got a text from him saying that he thought you guys were playing a joke on him and asked what I thought! LOL (Sorry Eric!)


----------



## stroker79

snowguys;734464 said:


> hey doug was that you i saw driving down golf passing arlington heights rd at like 3:00pm today?


Ha yeah that sounds about right!

What were you in?

I was headed to ABT electronics to spend some money payup


----------



## Midwest BuildIt Inc

stroker79;734821 said:


> Even funnier is I got a text from him saying that he thought you guys were playing a joke on him and asked what I thought! LOL (Sorry Eric!)


thats funny, we really ended up with around 4" of snow...eric2, thats just way to cruel of a joke. i dont think i could go through with something like that. making you put your plow on and drive out here in the middle of the night for no reason....


----------



## 02DURAMAX

stroker79;734361 said:


> 14 hours on 3"?
> 
> Sheesh, you must get some really good hours on a 6" storm.


Two Trucks 7 Hrs Each...The Silverado and the C4500 Total 14Hrspayup


----------



## Mark13

Alright, truck is back up and running. A friend and i just finished radiator #6.


----------



## snowguys

2002 Chevy Silverado 2500HD gray with a fisher plow i was heading down to 90 and saw the back of your truck


----------



## REAPER

I love doing 3 hour clean ups. payup


----------



## DistinctiveDave

stroker79;733957 said:


> Hey wlecome back to the forums!
> 
> What happened to Raj? His shop closed down :crying::realmad:


I havent been on as often.

Raj was in a bad accident labor day weekend, actually involving my bobcat trailer i let him borrow. So he closed the shop for now, but I think he is looking to open, but somewhere else. He was having problems with the landlord.


----------



## stroker79

DistinctiveDave;735391 said:


> I havent been on as often.
> 
> Raj was in a bad accident labor day weekend, actually involving my bobcat trailer i let him borrow. So he closed the shop for now, but I think he is looking to open, but somewhere else. He was having problems with the landlord.


OMG! Well Im glad to hear that he is recovering well. I was saddened when I went to stop by in september and he was all gone.

I got him about 4 other customers that I reffered to him that keep asking if I knew what happenend to him.


----------



## DistinctiveDave

Yea, sorry abou that. He did good work for a fair price.

He did a bunch of work on my chevy plow truck and some work on my dump truck. 

Ill let you know if he opens another shop.

He was actually moving his lifts from the shop on my bobcat trailer, which he was pulling with a chevy astro van with no brake controller  and rolled the van and my trailer,

He was in the hospital and had surgery but all in all for what happened he is recovering well.


----------



## snowman79

Tommy boy is concerned about monday into tuesday. If storms moves a little northwest looks like we could at least see some snow..


----------



## stroker79

DistinctiveDave;735420 said:


> Yea, sorry abou that. He did good work for a fair price.
> 
> He did a bunch of work on my chevy plow truck and some work on my dump truck.
> 
> Ill let you know if he opens another shop.
> 
> He was actually moving his lifts from the shop on my bobcat trailer, which he was pulling with a chevy astro van with no brake controller  and rolled the van and my trailer,
> 
> He was in the hospital and had surgery but all in all for what happened he is recovering well.


Holy cow, that sounded like a rough accident!

He worked on mine and 3 other of my friends superduty pickups, he coulda called any one of us for help. But I know how it is. I actually stopped by to see if he wanted someone to change oil during the winter months in between snow events. Got my answer when I stopped by!

Well again, glad he is recovering well and I hope he makes a full recovery.


----------



## ptllandscapeIL

Distintive dave-Dude where have you been i havent seen you around in a long while!,I asked ALL Pro how you were doing a while back hope all is well,Btw that proflo i bought ooff you a few years back still is rocking the salt!


----------



## DistinctiveDave

ptllandscapeIL;737176 said:


> Distintive dave-Dude where have you been i havent seen you around in a long while!,I asked ALL Pro how you were doing a while back hope all is well,Btw that proflo i bought ooff you a few years back still is rocking the salt!


Ive been around. Glad to hear that the salter is working good. I sold my other proflo this year to another one of allpros friends. I see you everyonce in a while, but maybe its your guys i see.


----------



## snowman79

so is it going to snow anymore this year or what.....we moved our plows from the shop to the shed since we havn't ussed them in over a week and half, and they were just getting in the way.


----------



## NorthernSvc's

monday lake effect .5" -1.5"
then warmup.... than who knows


----------



## NorthernSvc's

sorry tuesday is lake effect, monday is just flurries to .3"


----------



## erkoehler

stroker79;734821 said:


> Even funnier is I got a text from him saying that he thought you guys were playing a joke on him and asked what I thought! LOL (Sorry Eric!)


I looked outside when i got the call out and there wasn't much more than a dusting at my house. It was VERY hard for me to hookup the plow and head out.

By the time I got to the first lot though we had a solid 1.5-2" of snow and it was comin down.


----------



## Vaughn Schultz

erkoehler;738296 said:


> I looked outside when i got the call out and there wasn't much more than a dusting at my house. It was VERY hard for me to hookup the plow and head out.
> 
> By the time I got to the first lot though we had a solid 1.5-2" of snow and it was comin down.


You about lost your job superstar, don't let that happen again, okay ? Appreciate it.







it.


----------



## erkoehler

Vaughn Schultz;738478 said:


> You about lost your job superstar, don't let that happen again, okay ? Appreciate it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it.


But I would have been well rested for when I woke up in the AM and saw 2-3 inches of snow!wesport


----------



## ptllandscapeIL

Dave, I think I have seen you in lombard doing that huge yard over on madison,did you move alot more of your work towards carol steam and that way? ive noticed that our area is dried up on work im doing alot more stuff towards downers grove and hinsdale its good to see your still alive!


----------



## scottL

erkoehler;738496 said:


> But I would have been well rested for when I woke up in the AM and saw 2-3 inches of snow!wesport


For what your getting paid Eric .... You should be bringing the coffee too xysport


----------



## Dissociative

huh, never knew this thread was here......can we figure out which damn site we are gonna play on already?


----------



## dlcs

Anyone hear anything about the long range forcasts? We haven't had a decent snow here for a couple of weeks, getting bored. The last that I heard was a February similiar to December as far a snow amounts. But I'm getting a little skeptical now.


----------



## snowman79

ive heard a big moderation in temperature by the end of this week into the weekend...but i heard that two days ago and havn't really checked weather sites lately...which is what im off to do right now...


----------



## snowman79

from the looks of different websites and forecast blogs we can expect a moderation in temperature by this weekend and into next week before temps fall below freezing again. Highs range from high 30s to mid 40s. With rain/ice/mix precip. So im thinking middle of february before we start to see any snow again.. which sucks.


----------



## dlcs

I'd love to have another month like December that was a biggie for me.payup


----------



## ptllandscapeIL

i heard temps feb 6-9 10-15 above normal then a major cold front coming behind it feb 11-20 temps dropping 20-30 degrees skilling was saying temps int he single digits and also i heard tomorrow night snow lake effect


----------



## Mark13

dlcs;739807 said:


> I'd love to have another month like December that was a biggie for me.payup


x2. I wouldn't complain. I'd probably complain about my truck but not the weather.

It was kinda nice though skiing today, didn't get cold feet for once.


----------



## erkoehler

Looks like we could see a bit of lake effect snow tonight. My plow is 45min away at my shop, guess I should go pick it up.


----------



## Dissociative

erkoehler;740380 said:


> Looks like we could see a bit of lake effect snow tonight. My plow is 45min away at my shop, guess I should go pick it up.


don't bother...i enjoy your hours when your not around...


----------



## snowman79

isn't the snowfall going to be more so with in the chicago metro area.


----------



## erkoehler

Dissociative;740383 said:


> don't bother...i enjoy your hours when your not around...


Oh, thanks!


----------



## erkoehler

snowman79;740389 said:


> isn't the snowfall going to be more so with in the chicago metro area.


Thats what they said last week when we ended up with 2-3 inches.


----------



## Snow2Go

Guys, seriously I will not rely on any weather sites they are so horrible at predicting.


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

*EmergencyWeather.org E-mail*

Lake il-cook-
including the cities of.waukegan.chicago
331 pm cst mon feb 2 2009

lake effect snow advisory in effect from 6 am to 3 pm cst tuesday.

The natl weather svc in chicago has issued a lake effect snow advisory.which is in effect from 6 am to 3 pm cst tuesday.

A low pressure area over n. Lake mi this evening is forecast to drop southeastward across lwr mi overnight. As it does.colder air will be wrapping into the system from the north & overspreading lake mi. For a period of time tuesday morning & early afternoon.forecast wind fetch will be favorable for lake effect snow to move inland over extreme northeast il.

Snow showers are expected to move into se wi overnight..,.then develop southward into il tues morning.
At this time snow totals are expected to range from around 2 inches over western lake & cook counties.to near 5 inches along lake mi & over se cook county.

The lake effect snow is then expected to shift into northwest in by tues evening.

A lake effect snow advisory means lake-effect snow is forecast that will make travel difficult in some areas. Lake-effect snow showers typically align themselves in bands & will likely be intense enough to drop several inches in localized areas. Use caution when traveling.

$$


----------



## valpoguy

Here in NW Indiana, we are hearing from 5-10" I've got a chubby just thinking about !


----------



## dlcs

valpoguy;740645 said:


> Here in NW Indiana, we are hearing from 5-10" I've got a chubby just thinking about !


i think thats a little more than the Plowsite comunity needs to know.


----------



## erkoehler

Once rush hour is over I am going to head to my shop to pickup the plow. I know I should have left it at home:realmad:


----------



## Dissociative

i need to pick up my spreader also....time to move it to storage


----------



## erkoehler

Plow is on, I'm leaving my shop now. You guys rest easy, it won't snow.


----------



## stroker79

Yeah I was told to be ready in the morning. should be fun, I need the money!!


----------



## snowman79

yea but us in the northern counties...like mchenry are going to get the shaft...


----------



## erkoehler

Nice bright sunny day, they keep saying it is coming though!


----------



## Mark13

erkoehler;741536 said:


> Nice bright sunny day, they keep saying it is coming though!


I don't think it's comming. I see rain on saturday and 50 degrees.

I did see 5 snowflakes this morning though.


----------



## stroker79

Mark13;741539 said:


> I don't think it's comming. I see rain on saturday and 50 degrees.
> 
> I did see 5 snowflakes this morning though.


FYI today is tuesday, saterdays is still 4.5 days away


----------



## snowman79

the most action i got right now is watching the snow drift across the driveway and even then its not enough to go plow. And yeah thursday-Monday temps around 40+, and dont plan on any change...the weathermen have been pretty spot on with forcast for the last couple weeks...


----------



## Dissociative

stroker79;741186 said:


> Yeah I was told to be ready in the morning. should be fun, I need the money!!


aww, mikey is so nice to you other guys....pissy ***** won't call me back for nothing...oh well...made twice the money elsewhere anyway....valley is such a joke...wish that guy woudl go back to framing houses and do what works....


----------



## ptllandscapeIL

I dotn see valley doing half the work they use too


----------



## ptllandscapeIL

BTW i forgott who was defending Tovars on here but they a joke they tried shafted a friend of mine on money over some insurance crap,


----------



## Dissociative

ptllandscapeIL;741673 said:


> I dotn see valley doing half the work they use too


wonder why??...could it be there was a new management put in place last year that f-ed everything all up???......no...never...not the golden child...

ohh yeah...and valley now shafts every sub for 6.00 an hour for a workers comp plocy when your the sole employee....totally wrong...i can't file workers comp...it's just a way to shaft everyone out of 6.00 an hour...i checked this out with lawyers and insurance guys...it's totally wrong to try to make a 1 guy sub get workers comp...can;t even file on it if i wanted too....total waste of money if i got it...but a gain of 6/hr if i don't to them..


----------



## ptllandscapeIL

hahahahaha,Dissociative I know i said somethings about hooking my dump up wiht strobes well come spring im serious im gettig the dump bed repainted and line x then we will talk if your still intrested?


----------



## Dissociative

sure......i'm gonna hold my breath...lol....whenever your ready....


----------



## ptllandscapeIL

sounds good man,Who you plowing for?


----------



## Dissociative

lots of people, need some help.??..i have some new time on my hands


----------



## DistinctiveDave

ptllandscapeIL;738573 said:


> Dave, I think I have seen you in lombard doing that huge yard over on madison,did you move alot more of your work towards carol steam and that way? ive noticed that our area is dried up on work im doing alot more stuff towards downers grove and hinsdale its good to see your still alive!


We did alot less work in Lombard this past year. Alot of work in Glen Ellyn, but still not the best year. Im ready to put my business up for sale and move to Houston, TX, anyone interested in a turn key landscape/snow plow business? I have family down there and they have been on my butt for a few years now to move down there. Even with the economy the way it is, last year was higher sales then the year before, so I guess thats good!


----------



## stroker79

Dissociative;741678 said:


> wonder why??...could it be there was a new management put in place last year that f-ed everything all up???......no...never...not the golden child...
> 
> ohh yeah...and valley now shafts every sub for 6.00 an hour for a workers comp plocy when your the sole employee....totally wrong...i can't file workers comp...it's just a way to shaft everyone out of 6.00 an hour...i checked this out with lawyers and insurance guys...it's totally wrong to try to make a 1 guy sub get workers comp...can;t even file on it if i wanted too....total waste of money if i got it...but a gain of 6/hr if i don't to them..


Well you seem to have that all wrong and I really doubt you checked with lawyers!

All they require you to have is WC policy. Thats the case for any sub working for a contractor. In the meeting they said it 10 times, you must have the policy, that doesnt mean that you need to be personally covered. As a business owner (me, you) you must have the policy but can personally opt out of the coverage so it costs a very nominal amount for the whole season, something like only $300 for the season, or it may have been for the year. I already have WC so it wasnt an issue for me but as far as I understand, all subs are supposed to have WC.

Any lawyer would have explained this to you, same with an insurance agent.

Also, I wasnt aware that you had stopped working again for valley until your post. 2 years in a row that you didnt make it a whole season? What gives?


----------



## DistinctiveDave

stroker79;741727 said:


> Well you seem to have that all wrong and I really doubt you checked with lawyers!
> 
> All they require you to have is WC policy. Thats the case for any sub working for a contractor. In the meeting they said it 10 times, you must have the policy, that doesnt mean that you need to be personally covered. As a business owner (me, you) you must have the policy but can personally opt out of the coverage so it costs a very nominal amount for the whole season, something like only $300 for the season, or it may have been for the year. I already have WC so it wasnt an issue for me but as far as I understand, all subs are supposed to have WC.
> 
> Any lawyer would have explained this to you, same with an insurance agent.
> 
> Also, I wasnt aware that you had stopped working again for valley until your post. 2 years in a row that you didnt make it a whole season? What gives?


All subs are supposed to have WC coverage. I got audited by my WC ins. comp. last year and if my subs couldnt produce a cert. of ins. for WC coverage, they wacked me with extra charges because they dont have the proper ins.


----------



## snowman79

yea the whole insurance thing can get kind of sticky sometimes. Thats why we dont sub out anything. We did once and it ended up being a big mess and the company we subed didn't do that good of a job and we lost the account because of it, before we had time to drop the sub. 

Also im hoping it snows next week, we just got an 2005 F-450 Dump truck with less then 40,000 miles. PSD EXCab. Should be a beast at pushing snow!


----------



## ptllandscapeIL

hey guys can you ahve workmans comp insurance and still pay your guys cash?


----------



## NorthernSvc's

ptllandscapeIL;742221 said:


> hey guys can you ahve workmans comp insurance and still pay your guys cash?


yes

and i charge 1 sub for wc and liability because he doesn't have a policy of his own. the other 2 contractors i have provide proof that they have there own wc and liability - certificate of insurance checked monthly.


----------



## snowguys

so anyone heading to indiana i herd they should see 20inchs by moring


----------



## erkoehler

Watching the board to see if anyone needed help, but I think I am staying home on this one.

Trying to go snowmobiling this weekend, lots of work to do!


----------



## stroker79

Ill go to indy if anyone needs the help but im sure they got it covered. 

anyone? please? someone has to need the help, LOL


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

*Stolen Truck*

If any one in the Mokena, Orland, Homer, Frankfort or surrounding area sees a Black Ford F-250 crew cab long bed PSD, with a Hiniker plow (red), tinted windows, blue/white light headlights it was taken from the area of 179th and Wolf in Orland Park earlier this evening. (PD has been contacted) If seen contact Tony at 815-272-6029. Tony is the owner of the vehicle.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Hey Hambrick, how did they get it? Take it right out of the driveway or was it a business truck sitting in the yard? I am asking because if it was taken from a business yard then there might be a rash of them comming. This happens every couple years or so. I had a Dump stolen 6 years ago and it was part of a rash of like 20 trucks taken.


----------



## Midwest BuildIt Inc

erkoehler;742479 said:


> Watching the board to see if anyone needed help, but I think I am staying home on this one.
> 
> Trying to go snowmobiling this weekend, lots of work to do!


where you going. me, dave and a few other are going snowmobiling in Wisconsin friday and saturday...


----------



## weeman97

Hambrick & Co.;742486 said:


> If any one in the Mokena, Orland, Homer, Frankfort or surrounding area sees a Black Ford F-250 crew cab long bed PSD, with a Hiniker plow (red), tinted windows, blue/white light headlights it was taken from the area of 179th and Wolf in Orland Park earlier this evening. (PD has been contacted) If seen contact Tony at 815-272-6029. Tony is the owner of the vehicle.


will keep an eye out...i'm in palos heights


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

SullivanSeptic;742492 said:


> Hey Hambrick, how did they get it? Take it right out of the driveway or was it a business truck sitting in the yard? I am asking because if it was taken from a business yard then there might be a rash of them comming. This happens every couple years or so. I had a Dump stolen 6 years ago and it was part of a rash of like 20 trucks taken.


The truck belongs to one of the subs that works for me. He called me last night and asked me to post the msg in-case anyone might have seen the truck.

I know I have a good memory and because I am a plow dork I normally look at every plow truck I see. Just wanted to send it out in case someone spotted it.

Truck was not parked at an account. As far as I know I have not heard of any others in the area.

Going to try and get more details today.


----------



## Snow2Go

Around 930pm from a condo at 179th and wolf. I think we were followed because its a pretty hidden condo joint, went upstairs heard a deep noise, looked out the window and it was gone.

2,000 Reward if its found.

Its a Black, F350 with a 07 Front end and Harley Headlights, crew cab, longbed with a Red Hiniker plow.

Here is pics, please call 
Some one make a sticky
815 272 6029


----------



## REAPER

Where is our snow!!!


----------



## Dissociative

pretty unique badge there on that f350...does the tailgate match and if so what is it?...easy way to spot...

i guess it's really easy to swipe the f2/350's if you don;t have a stater kill....the plow was on the truck too?...bold...


----------



## erkoehler

Midwest BuildIt Inc;742522 said:


> where you going. me, dave and a few other are going snowmobiling in Wisconsin friday and saturday...


Eagle River/St. Germain


----------



## Snow2Go

Dissociative;742777 said:


> pretty unique badge there on that f350...does the tailgate match and if so what is it?...easy way to spot...
> 
> i guess it's really easy to swipe the f2/350's if you don;t have a stater kill....the plow was on the truck too?...bold...


That sticker was just on the front, its the transformers I just thought it was different so I put it on there.

I payed this truck in cash full, I have the tittle. 
It was sold on ebay sunday night and was supposed to be picked up yesterday but I held of because we were supposed to get snow. I let my insurance expire on the 31st because I knew I was not going to have it. I called and they have no grace period so Im out a total loss if this doesnt come back.

I have never had anything like this happen, had it happend with my insurance I would of not cared but since that happend I am devestated! I was in shock lastnight and it didnt hit me. I went to bed at 2am after I posted it everywhere. I slept good but woke up thinking it was only a dream but then came to realization.

I have been told that the truck will probably show up stripped of all my items inside and the plow. I can only hope I dont care.

I will tell everyone now that 3 different plow companies said, the world is getting bad with this economy and people are doing this alot more. I was just looking at this 4 days ago and was going to put it on my new truck.

http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage...cator&lp=1&type=product&cp=1&id=1192835122078

Spend the 199.00 Hide it good and make sure it always has power. You will never regret it as I am right now.


----------



## snowman79

sorry to hear that snow2go!, 
And where the heck is our snow? im hearing rain over the weekend....!


----------



## Dodge Plow Pwr

What's the plate Number? Just incase anyone spots it. Some crooks are stupid and leave the original plate on them.


----------



## Snow2Go

Before I painted the bumper black.


----------



## Snow2Go

This truck was not repoed I own it License plate 75593S Truck Plate Illinois VIN 1FTSW31F3XED20583 Here is pics, please call


----------



## scottL

a hinker plow .... well that's not all too common. There's probably a new snow plow guy with a south of the border flare out working the next storm.

I'd contact every plow company in the area and send them an email with a pict.


----------



## ahoron

I'd start checking e-bay craigslist for your plow. Bet they find truck in harvey or robbins striped. That sucks, Good news is the storm missed us, No that sucks too


----------



## Snow2Go

ahoron;743135 said:


> IBet they find truck in harvey or robbins striped. That sucks, Good news is the storm missed us, No that sucks too


thats what everyone is saying


----------



## ahoron

Snow2Go;743237 said:


> thats what everyone is saying


It's where they found my old one. $350 for the tow to the impound lot plus storage plus they have to call to verify proof of insurance so you can't pick up on weekend because statefarm office was closed. Got me for almost $700 in fees to get my stripped car back got to love Harvey.:realmad:


----------



## weeman97

i work for phoenix fd (right next to harvey) gave pics to my pd and told them to keep a look out. know quite a few guys on harvey fd told them as well. and a good friend is on robbins fd he knows about it as well.


----------



## stroker79

Thats awesome weeman! good helpin out!


----------



## weeman97

got to use the resoruces i have. if my truck was stolen i'd want anyone and everyone lookin for it


----------



## dlcs

Ok, clue me in, why do you guys think that the truck will be found in Harvey? Lots of car thieves there or something?


----------



## weeman97

harvey is a very low income high crime rate. and there PD is under the federal eye for alot of things. so its safe to say its a good possiblilty the car may turn up there. but that truck would stick out in the area.


----------



## Snow2Go

Weeman, give me a call or text, Ill be out that way today around 10am, I will definetly buy you lunch today! My buddy repos out there so he told me where to roll so Im going to head out in a bit.


----------



## ultimate plow

thats terrible news. Thiefs are the scum of the earth


----------



## weeman97

snow thats not needed man. just doing a good deed. i hope they find your truck man


----------



## Snow2Go

Well they found it running on the side of the road about 35 minutes southeast of US41 Dragway. It was the 3rd truck like this found from our area. They got my DVD Player, System, GPS, Plow, Plow Controller, SLR Camera, Tailgate and Push behind Salter. They managed to scratch the bed what looks to be from lifting the salter off. We were looking all day through Robbins, Gary, Harvey and then I got the call and almost wet myself! Orland was going to hold it down there for prints but I think they realized how far it was so they said just go get it. Im going to see if I can bring it in tomorrow and have them look at the dash and most of the interior since it was untouched. 

They took everything out of my wallet threw it on the backseat and then just kept the wallet? They took my Gymbag with Dirty Clothes and my Supplements! WTF! 

This **** will pop up somewhere and I will find them!


----------



## Snow2Go

Yes I forgot to add that they slim jimed the door and popped the lock. These guys knew what they were doing.


----------



## stroker79

WOW!!!!!!!

I guess thats not the worst shape you could have gotten it back in!

Who called? the police in that area?


----------



## Snow2Go

Detective called me from orland park and said they got a call. I guess when a car gets stolen whatever city reports it, it goes through the whole united states with their info so they get called.


----------



## Dissociative

great news....you got really lucky...

thinking i may buy one of those gps's ....but i have gap insurance and no big $$$ mods....not really worth it to take mine for stock stuff and a 200 radio..lol


----------



## Dissociative

bet you find your plow by finding someone looking for hiniker parts/mounts... put the info to the dealers like cpw....


----------



## snowguys

good to hear you got the truck back sucks they got all that stuff......:yow!:


----------



## snowguys

Wednesday40 31 Cloudy, a bit blustery and colder. Chance of rain, possibly mixing with some wet snow, especially northwest sections. Winds shifting north and increasing 10 to 22 m.p.h

.Thursday34 22 Cloudy and colder. Wet snow or rain shifting to all snow. Snow showers, blustery and colder Thursday night. Northeast to north winds 12-24 m.p.h.


looks like we might get anouther chance for snow!!!!!!


----------



## scottL

...go get some sleep, wash the trucks, wax 'em, make your repairs........ We are in a oscillating period in which the other side of the globe is getting nailed right now. We will be in a clear lobe for 5-10 days until the jet stream bumps two blocking lows. :crying:

Still looking for a last series of punches at the end of the month.


----------



## Dodge Plow Pwr

Glad you got your truck back. Now maybe the violated feeling can start to go away. Been there done that, not a fun place to be.


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

Snow2Go;744752 said:


> Detective called me from orland park and said they got a call. I guess when a car gets stolen whatever city reports it, it goes through the whole united states with their info so they get called.


Damn - That was my only / favorite walk behind salter that they took...... Call the Detective back ask them to find some prints and run them through the national data base. Then find the ***** who stole my salter, oh and your truck too...


----------



## Dissociative

scottL;745124 said:


> ...go get some sleep, wash the trucks, wax 'em, make your repairs........ :crying:
> 
> .


damn, did all that already...now what?...wife is all over me to get back to doing something...

man i hate being laid off...down time is the worst...sooooooo boring..


----------



## dlcs

scottL;745124 said:


> ...go get some sleep, wash the trucks, wax 'em, make your repairs........ We are in a oscillating period in which the other side of the globe is getting nailed right now. We will be in a clear lobe for 5-10 days until the jet stream bumps two blocking lows. :crying:
> 
> Still looking for a last series of punches at the end of the month.


Wednesday night into thursday of next week could be a significant snow and then again over next weekend. They are still saying another month like December for February and into March, just have to wait and see.payup


----------



## scottL

the global maps are finally back on line.... Sticking with the 5-10 days .... There is lot's more moisture in the atmosphere than in december and the same lows look to be growing. just got to wait fro the shift of the jet stream.


----------



## stroker79

I hate to get excited about what you all are saying since its so far out but I CANT HELP IT!

I really could use another month like december here at the tail end of the winter. It will put me in a great position for the beggining of the lawn season!!


----------



## Midwest Pond

near the end of December i was getting so cocky about money, now i sit here growing my beard hating hearing weather reports..................i hate down time........starting making fertilization and aeration contacts already....lol


----------



## REAPER

stroker79;745357 said:


> I hate to get excited about what you all are saying since its so far out but I CANT HELP IT!
> 
> I really could use another month like december here at the tail end of the winter. It will put me in a great position for the beggining of the lawn season!!


March, in like a Lion out like a Lamb........


----------



## snowman79

even though i would like snow....the weather today is amazing!


----------



## snowman79

and with this warm weather itll help with us painting our dump bed on our new F-450. Was afraid it would be to cool in the shop, but with the heater on high all night and this warm sunny day the shop is nice a toasty...


----------



## scottL

snowman79;746271 said:


> even though i would like snow....the weather today is amazing!


Now you've done it... you sound like the news caster whining about the money falling from the sky ... You know you must now fall on the sword, it's the honorable thing to do


----------



## snowman79

ha ha i suppose....but im hoping that if i act like im happy for the warm weather mother nature will bring my some karma and send cold and snow soon


----------



## stroker79

warm it will be for the next 4 days. that doesnt bother me. Im quickly giving up on the winter.

Also---this is a copy paste from a post I made in the networking forum.

I appreciate any help here----

I have decided to keep my Chevy in my sig. I need some help with troubleshooting a small issue with the engine. It runs fine but smokes. I mainly want to know if there is anyone in this area that knows the 6.5 TD pretty well or a shop that knows it well. 

If you know any one please let me know, I want to get this little isse figured out before spring.

Thanks!


----------



## Snow2Go

PM me whats going on with it. I work on the 6.5 chevys and the 7.3 Fords.


----------



## Snow2Go

Just got wind from a buddy that I was number 17 for the trucks stolen with a plow since the new year in good ole chicago.


----------



## metallihockey88

Snow2Go;746951 said:


> Just got wind from a buddy that I was number 17 for the trucks stolen with a plow since the new year in good ole chicago.


saw your truck on craigslist with the plow for sale and stuff, did you get another plow for it or recover yours?


----------



## Snow2Go

Ya I had a spare that I wasnt going to give up but if I can get what I want for it then Ill sell it with it.


----------



## dieseld

stroker79;746786 said:


> warm it will be for the next 4 days. that doesnt bother me. Im quickly giving up on the winter.
> 
> Also---this is a copy paste from a post I made in the networking forum.
> 
> I appreciate any help here----
> 
> I have decided to keep my Chevy in my sig. I need some help with troubleshooting a small issue with the engine. It runs fine but smokes. I mainly want to know if there is anyone in this area that knows the 6.5 TD pretty well or a shop that knows it well.
> 
> If you know any one please let me know, I want to get this little isse figured out before spring.
> 
> Thanks!


Dieselplace.com. 6.5L engine forum.


----------



## stroker79

thanks, thats where I have been alot lately. I am looking for a local shop though.


----------



## Mark13

dieseld;747120 said:


> Dieselplace.com. 6.5L engine forum.


x2 Derek speaks the truth.



stroker79;747169 said:


> thanks, thats where I have been alot lately. I am looking for a local shop though.


Try WIHuck on dp there stroker. He's in franklin, wi. Don't know if he knows a lot about the 6.5s but it's worth a shot.


----------



## stroker79

Mark13;747289 said:


> Try WIHuck on dp there stroker. He's in franklin, wi. Don't know if he knows a lot about the 6.5s but it's worth a shot.


I will call them and see, but I dont want to drive that truck across states and all over for opinions and maybe a little work. But maybe he knows of some shops here locally. There has to be someone around here!


----------



## ahoron

Spring here????


----------



## Mark13

ahoron;747538 said:


> Spring here????


Maybe, I had the air in the truck set on cool yesterday with the fan on low. 
Was skiing with no gloves today, even my spring/summer gloves were to warm.


----------



## WilliamOak

washed the truck in shorts / sandals / sweatshirt yesterday lol.


----------



## Dissociative

take your rig to Heavy Metal Performance and talk to Ron. 815/725/8044 it's a good shop.

Shorewood i think...by Joliet


----------



## erkoehler

Just got back from snowmobiling up north, this weather is nuts!

I heard 65 tomorrow!!!!!!!!


----------



## Vaughn Schultz

Vaughn Schultz;725040 said:


> I was just talking to my bud Dave, this winter is over, done deal. We will have better chance of seeing snow in July. Pack your stuff up, bring out the summer cars and bikes. See ya all next year :waving:


Did anyone happen to see the weather for tomorrow ? I have not had time to look, Is it going to be cold ?


----------



## Post Mowing

how was the trip up north im going up on the 18th want to know if i need more money to sit in the bar or if we can really ride up there.


----------



## Dissociative

i hear something about late next week...11-15th?...unsure though..


----------



## DistinctiveDave

Lol, I decided last min yesterday to pack my bags and drive to Texas for the week. Hanging out in Houston with my family now, 75 degrees today, beautiful!:yow!:


----------



## snowman79

pretty sure it isn't going to snow in northern ILL anymore and that it should just warm up so we can start doing our summer work...


----------



## Mark13

snowman79;748656 said:


> pretty sure it isn't going to snow in northern ILL anymore and that it should just warm up so we can start doing our summer work...


I agree. Either get cold and snow or warm up and stay that way. This whole guessing thing is driving me nuts on what's going to happen next week or the week after that.


----------



## scottL

It is time for us to band together.
As one we can do this, divide we shall fall.
Our future is in the balance and to not act would cause catastrophic losses.

In order to ensure our way of life we must encourage conditions that tell us it will make snow.

-Turn on every appliance, car and small engine. Run up the green house gasses even though these gasses are too heavy to float to the atmosphere the gov tells us this will help ensure cold .. or is that warm 
-remove your plows and salter ... hide them from mother nature
-wash and wax your trucks and cars while wearing shorts and sipping fancy drinks in defiance of mother nature
-and we all must plan a vacation immediately. This will definitely trick mother nature into wanting to screw us.

These actions ar not just needed but, our duty ussmileyflag 


( I've been bored and watching the news again )


----------



## ultimate plow

2-4 inches today:realmad:


----------



## erkoehler

www.johndee.com

His forecast for Saturday looks halfway decent, anyone else have any info on this system?


----------



## REAPER

erkoehler;748888 said:


> www.johndee.com
> 
> His forecast for Saturday looks halfway decent, anyone else have any info on this system?


NWS is calling it as well. 2-4" with 30% chance as of this morning.


----------



## snowman79

ill believe it when i see it...


----------



## snowguys

tom says snow for friday into sat :bluebounc


----------



## Snow2Go

I think Im liking that John Dee look what he has!


----------



## ptllandscapeIL

I heard from wgn blog 3-5 saturday and 1-3 tuesday


----------



## tls22

Just talk to Eric.....says every1 is getting ready. Dust the plows off boys and keep the shiney side up!


----------



## erkoehler

Hopefully this storm holds together, sounds promising


----------



## tls22

erkoehler;749928 said:


> Hopefully this storm holds together, sounds promising


Eric1 said get down to naperville...they have about 4 inches on the ground. :waving:


----------



## scottL

model maps .... Starting Fri midnight out by Saturday 9:am so everyone can complain '"where's my plow guy " ....drum roll.........

*10 inch*


----------



## Vaughn Schultz

tls22;749930 said:


> Eric1 said get down to naperville...they have about 4 inches on the ground. :waving:


Sweet! Im Eric1 ! yeah, its coming, everyone is getting ready.


----------



## tls22

Vaughn Schultz;750016 said:


> Sweet! Im Eric1 ! yeah, its coming, everyone is getting ready.


sweet deal....wait where did you here "everyone is getting ready?" I need a source, and how dare u post this on a plowsite forum.

Quick mark13 go check the windshild washer fluid


----------



## Bird21

What models are calling for Ten inches????? 

I would sure like to get back into the every other day routine.


----------



## Bird21

I liked when the snow was this deep, well I only wish it snowed like that here in Illinois....

Then we could really make some money!!!


----------



## Bird21

Oppps the second picture was yaken last year over Memorial Day weekend in the Snowies. Wouldn't that be nice right now...


----------



## 3311

I dont think anyone knows what is comming. Reports all over the place.


----------



## Midwest BuildIt Inc

its coming, i say so... so get ready....


----------



## stroker79

just got my subwoofer installed. Just need to clean the truck out and bolt the rear seat down and im all set.


----------



## Midwest BuildIt Inc

really, i didn't do this for nothing.


----------



## Midwest BuildIt Inc

and the after......yes its ready to go...


----------



## Midwest BuildIt Inc

dont make fun of the turn signals please, im still working on it,,


----------



## snowman79

ill believe it when i see the white falling from the sky...


----------



## Midwest BuildIt Inc

stroker79;750547 said:


> just got my subwoofer installed. Just need to clean the truck out and bolt the rear seat down and im all set.


thats not not a good thing to say..really..my brothers truck was broken into last night at about 2:30 in the morning....they stole the amp, sub and some other misc stuff...so uhh..where did you get your sub from...


----------



## stroker79

Midwest BuildIt Inc;750554 said:


> thats not not a good thing to say..really..my brothers truck was broken into last night at about 2:30 in the morning....they stole the amp, sub and some other misc stuff...so uhh..where did you get your sub from...


Some guy off the street, why?

Just kiddin, Ive had it for a few weeks actually. I bought it from ABT, Id show you the reciept but then Id have to kill you 

All my stuff is bolted to the floor and security screws for the sub, not theft proof but it wont really go anywhere easily.

How bout some brews tomorrow night? a pre snow party!!:bluebounc


----------



## Midwest BuildIt Inc

stroker79;750555 said:


> Some guy off the street, why?
> 
> Just kiddin, Ive had it for a few weeks actually. I bought it from ABT, Id show you the reciept but then Id have to kill you
> 
> All my stuff is bolted to the floor and security screws for the sub, not theft proof but it wont really go anywhere easily.
> 
> How bout some brews tomorrow night? a pre snow party!!:bluebounc


im in, i told ya we should get together some time for some beers...


----------



## erkoehler

HOLY **** I can't believe you actually fixed your plow!


----------



## Dissociative

it's not fixed with those turn signals.....


and you call yourself a carpenter..lol

i am re-wiring my plow for you guys today....so it will definitely snow because i probably won't be done in time..(somebodys gonna be pissed..LOL)


----------



## Dissociative

DHL to ERIC1 ............DHL to ERIC1......what is your inventory level on parts?.....over


----------



## DistinctiveDave

I got you all beat, im in Texas, 1000 miles away, so it will snow for sure. It is 70 degrees and sunny here today, very hard to leave. Im seeing only 2-4 friday into sat.


----------



## Dissociative

DistinctiveDave;750697 said:


> I got you all beat, im in Texas, 1000 miles away, so it will snow for sure. It is 70 degrees and sunny here today, very hard to leave.


better hurry.....get in truck now and you'll make it for the dusting


----------



## DistinctiveDave

Dissociative;750698 said:


> better hurry.....get in truck now and you'll make it for the dusting


LOL, trying to decide when to leave, i have people in place for the storm, but dont really want to drive thru the storm and I have tickets to the hawks game on sat night, 5 rows off the glass, not wasting those tickets.

Im considering leaving tonight around 8 or so, with a couple hours of sleep, pee breaks and food I would make it back about 8pm friday night.


----------



## Dissociative

just send me the tickets and i'll send you some sun screen


----------



## DistinctiveDave

Dissociative;750702 said:


> just send me the tickets and i'll send you some sun screen


I dont think so, I have a hottie for the second ticket and she said if i ditch her she will hurt me very bad.

Would you believe I got my big truck hand washed for $15 down here in Houston!


----------



## Dissociative

rub it in why don;t you?...the hottie and the hand job..lol

screw this..i'm going out in the garage to cheech and chong a while


----------



## snowman79

yea or send me those tickets for sure. But dont worry were not going to get that much....


----------



## DistinctiveDave

snowman79;750739 said:


> yea or send me those tickets for sure. But dont worry were not going to get that much....


Yea, i saw 2-4, but then someone just told me skilling said up to 6inches.


----------



## Vaughn Schultz

Dissociative;750696 said:


> DHL to ERIC1 ............DHL to ERIC1......what is your inventory level on parts?.....over


Tree top to Mother Goose, maintaining normal inventory levels at this current time, Received upgraded parts Monday. . . . . . over


----------



## Dissociative

Vaughn Schultz;750759 said:


> Tree top to Mother Goose, maintaining normal inventory levels at this current time, Received upgraded parts Monday. . . . . . over


code name hard hat.....hard hat...over...


----------



## Midwest BuildIt Inc

erkoehler;750690 said:


> HOLY **** I can't believe you actually fixed your plow!


yes..lol..also went thought and straitened out the mount and put in all new bolts....new front coil springs are going in today or tomorrow...


----------



## Vaughn Schultz

Eric2 your in trouble, one of your sites called today (Ogden in Naperville). They said you mowed over like twenty bushes in the back, I told you not to push the snow back that far 

Don't say the name of the place on here, thanks


----------



## stroker79

Damn newbie plowers! They get ya everytime with the bush leveling!


----------



## Vaughn Schultz

stroker79;750806 said:


> Damn newbie plowers! They get ya everytime with the bush leveling!


Thats funny you say that, a couple months ago I pulled into one of his site and I said " What are you doing off roading? Plow to the curb, lift up a bit and give it a little push, you don't need 3/4 of your truck in the landscaping' lol

Im just giving him a hard time, he really is a good plower, when he wakes up that is


----------



## Steve 455

Im Sooo ready Im thinking of going to my lots to see what I've ****** up and to pre plow


----------



## snowguys

yea im thinking iam going to load up the trucks with salt and put the plows on payup


----------



## erkoehler

Vaughn Schultz;750804 said:


> Eric2 your in trouble, one of your sites called today (Ogden in Naperville). They said you mowed over like twenty bushes in the back, I told you not to push the snow back that far
> 
> Don't say the name of the place on here, thanks


In the back? I don't push anything to the back.........the left side on the other hand! as you look from the street.


----------



## Vaughn Schultz

New two part CD's are finished. Stop by and pick one up be for the snow. I had to redeem myself after creating the last mix that did not play lol


----------



## erkoehler

Vaughn Schultz;750861 said:


> New two part CD's are finished. Stop by and pick one up be for the snow. I had to redeem myself after creating the last mix that did not play lol


i may come down late tonight, you going to be around?


----------



## Vaughn Schultz

erkoehler;750863 said:


> i may come down late tonight, you going to be around?


I dont think so, maybe one more hour


----------



## foxstorm

Hello everyone, I new to this board but a long time commercial snow plow operator. Over the last several years I have become somewhat of a "hobby weather enthusiast". 
Ever since this morning, weather forecast models are really starting to kill this storm before it crosses the Mississippi. If they verify we would get around 1", maybe more down south. 
The forecast models are just that, a forecast so it not set in stone. I hope I am wrong but I'm not really expecting much from this storm.


----------



## 3311

I like that. Sticking their neck out on the first post !!


----------



## snowguys

foxstorm;750914 said:


> Hello everyone, I new to this board but a long time commercial snow plow operator. Over the last several years I have become somewhat of a "hobby weather enthusiast".
> Ever since this morning, weather forecast models are really starting to kill this storm before it crosses the Mississippi. If they verify we would get around 1", maybe more down south.
> The forecast models are just that, a forecast so it not set in stone. I hope I am wrong but I'm not really expecting much from this storm.


yea who is this guy..........................hahah j/k welcome to plowsite!


----------



## snowguys

i hope he is wrong


----------



## NorthernSvc's

welcome fox, i to have heard that this system is looking more and more like a 1"er


----------



## Snow2Go

I wouldn't judge anything till tomorrow late. No one I mean no one can predict it. They are all idiots.


----------



## T-MAN

A push and a salt would be fine. Hell even a full salt run would be ok. I like Skillet heads Blog, seen that yesterday about the pattern setting up for a couple + hopefully weeks of what ever we can get. This last 4 weeks with a couple salt runs sucks donkey, I am ready to start pushin every other day again payup


----------



## Midwest BuildIt Inc

tonight, 2-12-09. Dave and Busters, swift rd, Addison. a few of us will be there around 11pm.. all are welcome.


----------



## stroker79

cmon yalls, time to go! ill be leaving in 20 mins!


See you there

I just got word that Eric2 will be doing the snow dance! This should be fun.................


----------



## REAPER

Midwest BuildIt Inc;751122 said:


> tonight, 2-12-09. Dave and Busters, swift rd, Addison. a few of us will be there around 11pm.. all are welcome.


Plow truck races on Rt.64 after?


----------



## Dissociative

ok, von shultz was bailed out a half hour ago......they are all on the way home...

barfights are cool...what a wild night..

there was;

1-fighting
2-topless girls
3-a donkey
4-triplets
5-a circus tent
6-and a broom..................you do the math


----------



## stroker79

You spilled the beans george!

That was funny when that guy put byan in ziptie cuffs and then he got out! I even got some pics!

Yall missed out on a great time! 

Time for some snow now!!!


----------



## Midwest BuildIt Inc

and they thought zip ties could hold me back....stupid donkeys....the broom made it a little quicker though....but to each his own........


----------



## scottL

no one showed :crying:
just like the weather on the model maps is now going to be light. I hope for a solid 1".


----------



## Snow2Go

Like I said dont believe anything
Weatherunderground=Fail
Weather.com=Fail
NOAA.GOV=FAIL
JohnDEE=Fail
That fox dude on here= Called it.


----------



## ultimate plow

u guys got all excited and scared it away way to go


----------



## T-MAN

It wasnt over when the Germans bombed Pearl Harbor, and it aint over now ! Not sure how this thing is going to fall apart so quick. Nebraska is getting hammered. I guess once it crosses the river it is supposed to just go away ? WTF ?

Tell that Fox guy to go back to were ever he came from !
Kidding Fox, but next time let us all know were getting 4"+


----------



## snowman79

this is why i didn't get my hopes up. I bet we barely get a dusting tonight, and next wed they are say snow but i bet they either take it out completely or we get another dusting. Im telling you we wont get anymore snow this year, NOrthern Illinois has a curse on it now since we got all that snow in december.


----------



## erkoehler

Thanks for the 2am text messages, much appreciated!


----------



## Dodge Plow Pwr

Midwest BuildIt Inc;751122 said:


> tonight, 2-12-09. Dave and Busters, swift rd, Addison. a few of us will be there around 11pm.. all are welcome.


I wish I would have read this YESTERDAY when it would have done me some good.
It would have been nice to put faces with names here. Maybe next time.


----------



## snowguys

stroker79;751290 said:


> You spilled the beans george!
> 
> That was funny when that guy put byan in ziptie cuffs and then he got out! I even got some pics!
> 
> Yall missed out on a great time!
> 
> Time for some snow now!!!


 lets see the pics ................hahahahah


----------



## Vaughn Schultz

So i guess she left me  I think that hit me this morning.

At least we got to brawl in a local bar  We have had a fight the past two outa three meetings we have had lol 

George you go to some shady places


----------



## snowguys

where did you guys go?


----------



## tls22

erkoehler;751419 said:


> Thanks for the 2am text messages, much appreciated!


Agree thanks for the 3am est wake up calls....i appreciated it alot.:waving:


----------



## weeman97

tls22;751516 said:


> Agree thanks for the 3am est wake up calls....i appreciated it alot.:waving:


i got the 5am wake up text. luckily i was still upxysport


----------



## Vaughn Schultz

tls22;751516 said:


> Agree thanks for the 3am est wake up calls....i appreciated it alot.:waving:





weeman97;751517 said:


> i got the 5am wake up text. luckily i was still upxysport


You shoulda come out . . . . . . . Troy what are you doing tonight?


----------



## erkoehler

Vaughn Schultz;751518 said:


> You shoulda come out . . . . . . . Troy what are you doing tonight?


Plowing I hope!


----------



## stroker79

the proof is in the pudding!


----------



## snowguys

hahahahahahahahahahah


----------



## Dissociative

you guys are funny.....that's what you get for trying to roll with me...


----------



## HVAC Guy

Hey Guys.. Im New To The Site Too. I Am Scarred To Stick My Neck Out, But... My Buddy Who Does All The Weather For The Main Events Here In Chicago. Says It's Not Going To Amount To Much. I Had My Friggen' Fingers Crossed. (Still Do!)

Need At Least A Couple More Solid Storms This Year.. To Break Even!

Nice To Meet Everyone, I Am AJ.


----------



## stroker79

I dunno, Im watching the radar and it looks like a mammoth to me! Unless its going to be one of those "upper atmosphere snow" BS deals.

I dunno, im parked in front of the plow but im not putting it on yet. I want to see accumlation first.


----------



## scottL

the system has been dumping 10" in it's path so far. Plenty of moisture. But, there is a fast jet stream over us and the pressure looks like it will track the storm south of us. I'm hoping for at least a salting out of this......( I want to try the new salter out )


----------



## Steve 455

It's gonna be a money maker, they usually blow the forecast at least once a year

It hasn't snowed since I finally got my new truck and plow running 

I did get in one cleanup with it, I want some damn snow, and I want it now damn itpayup


----------



## Dissociative

well i just finished the 2g wire upgrade on the truck side for the plow...got the trombetta solenoid in...

going to wire the plow now and put it on....


----------



## Dodge Plow Pwr

ScottL..What spreader did you end up with?

I used the wrong wiring harness on the 96 last week. Went to hook it up last night and nothing worked, the lights lite but very dim. I used the harness from the 03 with 12 pin (white lights) and I needed to use the 9 pin. :angry: So I bet you will never guess what I am doing tonight???


----------



## Vaughn Schultz

I just found out you can rate threads lol, I gave this one a 1


----------



## T-MAN

Holy crap its SNOWING here ! Drive is just about covered in white, time to put the plow on.
NWS is saying 1-2" now from midnight till 3am. The radar looks like we may get more then that. payup
Steve455 may be right on this one. 
Sober up , and get ready to saddle up boys


----------



## Steve 455

WTF??? The radar says it should be snowing here right now, not a flake to be seen


----------



## scottL

Dodge Plow Pwr;751645 said:


> ScottL..What spreader did you end up with?
> 
> I used the wrong wiring harness on the 96 last week. Went to hook it up last night and nothing worked, the lights lite but very dim. I used the harness from the 03 with 12 pin (white lights) and I needed to use the 9 pin. :angry: So I bet you will never guess what I am doing tonight???


I went with the SnoWay sw9. It looks better in person and slightly different than the picts. Has some cool features, better thought out and a much more solid frame. I just got it swapped out this morning so .... I'm hoping to dump some salt tonight payup


----------



## T-MAN

We have about 1/2" down now. It lightened up but is snowing steadly still. Most of the pavement is white now, and all the walks are covered as well.
I think it will end up a push and a salt tonight :redbouncepayup


----------



## ultimate plow

We got an inch here and its still snowing. We'll see 2-3 inches I think. Were PLOWING tonight Boys!!!!!!


----------



## 02DURAMAX

Yeah were plowing..I have 1/2-3/4" Already!:yow!::yow!::yow!::yow!:


----------



## snowman79

marengo has at least 2 maybe 3 inches...its crazy...go into the ice rink its flurries...get done skating, come out and its snowing at a good clip and at least an inch down...we are plowing tonight boys! get some sleep......zzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Mark13

Going to be a full plow and salt run for me here in Wdstk, Crystal lake, and Mchenry. I really need to go to bed to catch a few hours before heading out.


----------



## HVAC Guy

Man! I Am Excited For You Guys! Best Of Luck And Make Millions!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dissociative

well, i'm out.plowing..see you guys in 12 hours


----------



## Vaughn Schultz

The she devil stole my heart, i quit.


----------



## Snow2Go

We got crap down here


----------



## snowman79

got a a couple hours in...nice little push.. fluffy snow....cant wait for the next push...now time to sleep...havn't slept in almost 24...


----------



## MileHigh

How much did you guys get?

I'm jealous


----------



## ultimate plow

We had a good 2 fluffy inches in algonquin/crystal lake areas. It was good to get plowing again.


----------



## scottL

Dissociative;751977 said:


> well, i'm out.plowing..see you guys in 12 hours


...now by plowed you mean YOUR plowed, right? 

this area seemed to be from 1/2" upto 1.25" but if you weren't at the lot right at the right moment it was settling fast....a salt is better than nothing. and that new salter work like a champ!


----------



## foxstorm

scottL;752185 said:


> ...now by plowed you mean YOUR plowed, right?
> 
> this area seemed to be from 1/2" upto 1.25" but if you weren't at the lot right at the right moment it was settling fast....a salt is better than nothing. and that new salter work like a champ!


same here around St Charles, Geneva area less the more south and east you got, mostly just salted.
Pavement must have been still warm, salt worked great.


----------



## Dissociative

scottL;752185 said:


> ...now by plowed you mean YOUR plowed, right?


no, i mean i scraped up 1" for 7 hours and then ran the bulk salt/sand from conagra through my western 1000 for 2 more hours... ..ran 3 short of my goal

can your new tailgate handle bulk salt/sand that's damp?...i was surprised at mine...worked great..

your lot looked great BTW when i was there at like 730...little salt left over and nice and wet...


----------



## Dissociative

Vaughn Schultz;751978 said:


> The she devil stole my heart, i quit.


theres a vary strict no EMO rule here on plowsite


----------



## Steve 455

1/2" here, maybe next time


----------



## Mark13

ultimate plow;752148 said:


> We had a good 2 fluffy inches in algonquin/crystal lake areas. It was good to get plowing again.


Where's your stuff in C.Lake Ultimate?

I had 2-3" on my stuff in Wdstck, C.Lake, and Mchenry. Parking lots melted as fast as I was plowing the snow off, only used about 1/3 the salt as usual.


----------



## REAPER

foxstorm;752212 said:


> same here around St Charles, Geneva area less the more south and east you got, mostly just salted.
> Pavement must have been still warm, salt worked great.


1 1/4" at Highland Park. Salting only and it was almost bare pavement when I left the lot.


----------



## snowman79

we plowed everything...had a good 2-3 inches in areas....very sporadic amounts.


----------



## stroker79

Sounds like you all started really late. I was out at 12:45 and done at 5:30. 

I just woke up, where did all the snow go? LOL its not even in the grass anymore, HA!


----------



## HVAC Guy

Was Hoping It Was A Little More. Where You At In The Crystal Lake Area? I Was Just There Today To See My Powder Coating Guy Off Of E Prairie. Saw a Nice 08' Ford With A Home Make Backrack & I Think A Western, Couldn't Tell.


----------



## SnowMatt13

Any thoughts on this Tuesday/Wednesday storm?
The track of the low is still very uncertain, if it goes right, I have seen anywhere from 8-13 inches. However, I've also seen a forecast for rain, sleet, changing to snow, 1-3 accum.


----------



## scottL

right now the snow/rain line on the model map has IL mostly in the rain with the system mostly developing above us. Some of our bigger storms this season were ones the developed above us. still way too early.


----------



## erkoehler

I am not even thinking about it until 12 hours prior. Then, I'll maybe take the plow home from storage.


----------



## 3311

I will take anything that is thrown at us. Still have about 120 tons in the bin, and would like to empty it befor it is all over .


----------



## Dissociative

erkoehler;752926 said:


> I am not even thinking about it until 12 hours prior. Then, I'll maybe take the plow home from storage.


this guy really doesn't want to work..LOL...leave it there...i'll do your route........

damn recreational plowers....stay home why don't you....let the pro's do it..LOL


----------



## Vaughn Schultz

Dissociative;753466 said:


> this guy really doesn't want to work..LOL...leave it there...i'll do your route........
> 
> damn recreational plowers....stay home why don't you....let the pro's do it..LOL


Just like you said, its not a job for him its like a hobby or a sport, like big game fishing LOL


----------



## Dissociative

Vaughn Schultz;753640 said:


> Just like you said, its not a job for him its like a hobby or a sport, like big game fishing LOL


or......ballet


----------



## erkoehler

Dissociative;753642 said:


> or......ballet


Big Game FISHING and BALLET, both things I LOVE:bluebounc


----------



## erkoehler

Dissociative;753466 said:


> *this guy really doesn't want to work..LOL...leave it there...i'll do your route........*
> damn recreational plowers....stay home why don't you....let the pro's do it..LOL


Seems like everytime it is supposed to snow and I bring the plow home it misses us! And I want to work..........


----------



## Bird21

This one looks a like it might pan out?????? I sure hope so, we need some work I am getting bored around here.


----------



## 2003ctd

Anybody else tired of sleeping until noon? The residential construction trade has disappeared the snow was all we had left!! Time to do the snow dance ! :redbounce


----------



## Midwest BuildIt Inc

2003ctd;753701 said:


> Anybody else tired of sleeping until noon? The residential construction trade has disappeared the snow was all we had left!! Time to do the snow dance ! :redbounce


I completely agree with every one of those comments.....


----------



## ahoron

2003ctd;753701 said:


> Anybody else tired of sleeping until noon? The residential construction trade has disappeared the snow was all we had left!! Time to do the snow dance !


Glad to see i'm not the only one up all night:redbounce:redbounce:redbounce::redbounce


----------



## 2003ctd

ahoron;753774 said:


> Glad to see i'm not the only one up all night:redbounce:redbounce:redbounce::redbounce


Sucks dosen't it? Watching reruns of mythbusters, and dirty jobs all night!! I think I've gained 20 lbs this winter.... Really need something to do!! I spent almost a $1000 on advertising last month and got 1 phone call!! WTF!! If anybody is in need of a licensed electrician or needs some remodeling done I will work cheap!!!

Lets keep our fingers crossed that this storm wednesday comes threw!!!


----------



## Dissociative

2003ctd;753701 said:


> Anybody else tired of sleeping until noon? The residential construction trade has disappeared the snow was all we had left!! Time to do the snow dance ! :redbounce


so your a sparky huh?...carpenter here...haven;t really worked in the last 3 years...seems like 4-6 months a year is all i see.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Septic and sewer here. Not to brag, but its going like gangbusters. For now at least.


----------



## 2003ctd

Dissociative;753794 said:


> so your a sparky huh?...carpenter here...haven;t really worked in the last 3 years...seems like 4-6 months a year is all i see.


Hey were neighbors! Im right next door in carol stream.... I know what you mean about working... I've been self employed for the past 3 years, the first 2 years were great, but this last one has been just down right depressing... My company does all aspects of residential construction (additions, bathrooms, kitchens, basements etc.) as well as electric... Im about ready to throw in the towel and go work at Lowes! Atleast I could walk there!


----------



## Wieckster

any new news on the Wed. storm? last I heard they were calling for 6-8 in Rockford


----------



## 2003ctd

SullivanSeptic;753802 said:


> Septic and sewer here. Not to brag, but its going like gangbusters. For now at least.


Need any help? I'll come play in poop lol JK!! Money is Money


----------



## 2003ctd

Wieckster;753809 said:


> any new news on the Wed. storm? last I heard they were calling for 6-8 in Rockford


Accordng to Johndee.com The rain/snow line is right at the wisconsin border.. Hopefully it will shift a little south


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Thats my motto. "It doesn't smell like s**t, it smells like $$$$.


----------



## Dissociative

2003ctd;753808 said:


> Hey were neighbors! Im right next door in carol stream.... Im about ready to throw in the towel and go work at Lowes! Atleast I could walk there!


i do the same thing.....i live on the golf course by all the lakes...village tavern any night you want brother...

ask scottl and ekoler about the quality of their staff...it's very pleasing to the eyes...


----------



## Dissociative

SullivanSeptic;753817 said:


> Thats my motto. "It doesn't smell like s**t, it smells like $$$$.


i grew up in new lenox...lots of poop boxes down there...dupage is mostly sewer i think,..

ours was so screwed up...the pool crushed two of the lines going out tot the yard...few trees in the others....always a problem..


----------



## 2003ctd

Dissociative;753819 said:


> i do the same thing.....i live on the golf course by all the lakes...village tavern any night you want brother...
> 
> ask scottl and ekoler about the quality of their staff...it's very pleasing to the eyes...


I've been to the village many times, and yes the staff is very pleasing to the eye! And those chicken fingers are to die for!
I just recently moved to carol stream, and forgot driving down north ave after you've had a few is like the kiss of death, I've been living here for 6 months and have already got 3 tickets from carol streams finest... Horrible!


----------



## Dissociative

ok...so lets do a meet up...hows tuesday or wed night?...while we wait on the snow?...

whos in...shoudl i start a diff thread?

i'll pm a bunch of guys


----------



## snowguys

im down when and where?


----------



## Dissociative

i am PMing a bunch of guys....HOLY HELL.....they took away my pm's already......wow...

anyways...see this thread for more info..

http://www.plowsite.com/group.php?groupid=3


----------



## DistinctiveDave

Dissociative;753819 said:


> i do the same thing.....i live on the golf course by all the lakes...village tavern any night you want brother...
> 
> ask scottl and ekoler about the quality of their staff...it's very pleasing to the eyes...


Um. mister im at the villiage all the time and never seen you there, Sat. night after the hawks game i went to, which was AWESOME!, i met alot of people up there and my buddy and one of the bartenders from there had a shot for shot patron contest, un real, 14 patron shots later and they were hammered! Anyway, let me know next time your up there, we are going there tonight for dinner.

O and the staff, :yow!: HOT!


----------



## 2003ctd

distictive dave... Where do you use your boat?


----------



## Dissociative

DistinctiveDave;753859 said:


> Um. mister im at the villiage all the time and never seen you there, Sat. night after the hawks game i went to, which was AWESOME!, i met alot of people up there and my buddy and one of the bartenders from there had a shot for shot patron contest, un real, 14 patron shots later and they were hammered! Anyway, let me know next time your up there, we are going there tonight for dinner.
> 
> O and the staff, :yow!: HOT!


yeah..you called it...i am not there nearly as much as when Elanie worked the bar...hottie with shorter black hair...i use to be up there a lot..

time to start going again...it's a nice plus being i can walk there in the summer..


----------



## DistinctiveDave

2003ctd;753865 said:


> distictive dave... Where do you use your boat?


I actually sold my boat at the begining of last year, just no time, but when I had it I was up on the chain quite often. Took it to lake michigan a couple times too!


----------



## 2003ctd

DistinctiveDave;753881 said:


> I actually sold my boat at the begining of last year, just no time, but when I had it I was up on the chain quite often. Took it to lake michigan a couple times too!


Gotcha, Im up at the chain every weekend in the summer with mine!.....

Just watched skilling not sounding to promising


----------



## stroker79

im still up for a G2G snow or not. I hope for snow though, im leaving my plow on this time, see if that works better.........

As for a sleep schedule, this sux. Im up till 4am and wake up at noon. what a waste, need snow dammit


----------



## SnowMatt13

winter storm watch one county above the border.....needs to move a bit south.
They are still calling for 3-7 at the border...


----------



## 2003ctd

Any of you guys know Cam over at AK Mulch in addison?


----------



## metallihockey88

SullivanSeptic;753802 said:


> Septic and sewer here. Not to brag, but its going like gangbusters. For now at least.


geez...must be nice, im a 130 guy...just got laid off my second company in the like 4 months, theres no work anywhere...last company has tons of work but no one can get any money to get them going....lookin for any help?


----------



## erkoehler

2003ctd;753897 said:


> Gotcha, Im up at the chain every weekend in the summer with mine!.....
> 
> Just watched skilling not sounding to promising


What kind of boat do you have?

It sounds like I am just down the street from you as well! I live over by Schmale & Army Trail.


----------



## 2003ctd

erkoehler;753956 said:


> What kind of boat do you have?
> 
> It sounds like I am just down the street from you as well! I live over by Schmale & Army Trail.


I am right behind the lowes in the town houses, army trail and murbach roughly..

I have a 25 foot Baja.. Blarneys and the lake petite sandbar are like my second home in the summer... I usually keep the boat at the mutiny club right across the street from port of blarney.... Are you up there in the summer? Im always looking for more boating friends!


----------



## erkoehler

2003ctd;753987 said:


> I am right behind the lowes in the town houses, army trail and murbach roughly..
> 
> I have a 25 foot Baja.. Blarneys and the lake petite sandbar are like my second home in the summer... I usually keep the boat at the mutiny club right across the street from port of blarney.... Are you up there in the summer? Im always looking for more boating friends!


Every day! www.chicagomastercraft.com is my home away from home! We are usually on the lower river, but we do venture up to the chain at least 1-2 times a week. I have buddies that live on the upper river too, so we make our rounds.


----------



## 2003ctd

erkoehler;753996 said:


> Every day! www.chicagomastercraft.com is my home away from home! We are usually on the lower river, but we do venture up to the chain at least 1-2 times a week. I have buddies that live on the upper river too, so we make our rounds.


I bought a wake board from you guys awhile back! Small world..... A friend of mine just recently bought a house river front in algonquin right down the street from ericson, we saw some crazy people out there wake boarding at the end of october that wasn't you was it?


----------



## erkoehler

We were on the water up until the first or second week in November.........dry suits really extend your season!


----------



## Dissociative

i wanna see pics of Eric in a dry suit thrashing on a wake board!!!


----------



## erkoehler

Dissociative;754060 said:


> i wanna see pics of Eric in a dry suit thrashing on a wake board!!!


No wakeboarding, barefooting


----------



## erkoehler

Dissociative;754060 said:


> i wanna see pics of Eric in a dry suit thrashing on a wake board!!!


Here is one from November 2005.......there was ice in the bay at the boat ramp when we launched the boat. This was in Wautoma, Wi around Thanksgiving. We broke the ice with shovels/skis until we got to open water.


----------



## erkoehler

And one from last summer.........


----------



## Dissociative

you won't drink, but you'll let a boat rip you through freezing cold water..lol...

i never woudl have thought....


----------



## DistinctiveDave

Nice pics, i have never barefooted, but I go wakeboarding with my buddy all the time on the fox river in st. charles. Once I sold my boat, I just jumped on with him, 20 mins from home and a heck of a lot of fun. 

I also live right by you guys at Glen Ellyn Road and Army Trail, and im always in carol stream, usually at the Villiage Tavern or Flip Flops!


----------



## Midwest Pond

thats the kind of winter were having now.......water skiing pictures......lol

it started off sooo nice this year


----------



## ultimate plow

we'll see. 2-4 inches for the northern countys.


----------



## HVAC Guy

Carol Stream? I Am Out Of Warrenville - Batavia Rd & Butterfield Road., My Buddy Keeps Trying To Drag Me Out To The Village Tavern. He Pretty Much Lives There.

I Didn't Realize Everyone Was This Local!


----------



## erkoehler

Dissociative;754205 said:


> you won't drink, but you'll let a boat rip you through freezing cold water..lol...
> 
> i never woudl have thought....


YEP 

:waving:


----------



## Midwest BuildIt Inc

HVAC Guy;754404 said:


> Carol Stream? I Am Out Of Warrenville - Batavia Rd & Butterfield Road., My Buddy Keeps Trying To Drag Me Out To The Village Tavern. He Pretty Much Lives There.
> 
> I Didn't Realize Everyone Was This Local!


im right down the street in lisle....


----------



## 2003ctd

DistinctiveDave;754221 said:


> Nice pics, i have never barefooted, but I go wakeboarding with my buddy all the time on the fox river in st. charles. Once I sold my boat, I just jumped on with him, 20 mins from home and a heck of a lot of fun.
> 
> I also live right by you guys at Glen Ellyn Road and Army Trail, and im always in carol stream, usually at the Villiage Tavern or Flip Flops!


How is flip flops? Thats right around the corner from me, I've been wanting to try there... Everytime I pass it, it looks dead


----------



## snowman79

i bet we dont get more then a salting out of this one...


----------



## 2003ctd

snowman79;754441 said:


> i bet we dont get more then a salting out of this one...


All the weather men, seem very un sure of this one.. Nobodys willing to give out any totals yet... Johndee.com is saying 6-8 inches at the border... Lets hope it moves a little south.


----------



## 2003ctd

erkoehler;754076 said:


> Here is one from November 2005.......there was ice in the bay at the boat ramp when we launched the boat. This was in Wautoma, Wi around Thanksgiving. We broke the ice with shovels/skis until we got to open water.


This was the first and last time I tried to do this on the wakeboard, right after that picture was taken I fell from the sky like a pile of bricks face first.. lol


----------



## Dissociative

so are we getting together then?........

what day?....what bar?.....


----------



## HVAC Guy

Midwest BuildIt Inc;754426 said:


> im right down the street in lisle....


Nice.. Say We Have A Meet And Greet Soon


----------



## snowman79

just checked some weather sites and most have us getting 1-2 inches....lame! Im really getting torqued off at all these weathermen that talk these storms up then a day before they say oh..flurries or oh a dusting.....what they should do is just say there is a chance of snow...and not start talking about the size and strength of it untill they know for certain what might happen.


----------



## HVAC Guy

If Obama Really Wanted To Stimulate The Economy.. He'd Make It Snow


----------



## stroker79

wouldnt that be dick cheneys deal since he is mr global warming expert?


----------



## Steve 455




----------



## ultimate plow

lol thats funny. I wish I had those guys in my front yard


----------



## HVAC Guy

What A Tease.. Saw A Few Flakes On The Way Home From The Doc!


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

stroker79;754554 said:


> wouldnt that be dick cheneys deal since he is mr global warming expert?


Stroker I think you are reffering to Al Gore. He is the global warming guy. Dick Chenney is the guy who shot the other guy while hunting.


----------



## Midwest BuildIt Inc

so is this get together happening?


----------



## HVAC Guy

Al Gore Didn't Create Global Warming.. He Invented The Intranet.


----------



## Snow2Go

Who rents plow trucks? I just sold mine and now I cant get my other one till Friday!


----------



## Dissociative

Midwest BuildIt Inc;754707 said:


> so is this get together happening?


apparently not......i ask and ask and ask and i get this...lol...
I'll be around for a few tonight or tommorrow...whatever...the village is close to me and it's a decent bar....

BTW....all of you that have only seen a 690 strobe supply...which is 15 watts a channel input current regulated need to come check out my new 8x180 supply, it's a output regulated 22.5 watt a channel supply...it's friggin ridiculous...
i will never rock a 15 watt supply again...

i check with whelen...all the 6'ers are capped at 15 a channel...you have to go to either a 75x4 for 18.75 watts or go into a 90x4 which is what i have doubled...180x8..22.5 watts otherwise you are capped to 15watts a channel...

which tells me a 660 with 4 bulbs is gonna run em at 15, 
and a 690 with 4 bulbs is gonna run em at 15...
but mine will run 1-8 all at 22.5.....

whelen said it was one of the strongest units they make.. CSP8180

sorry...the power is getting to my head

PS..i am gonna time two tubes to flash together in the same lens......BBWWWHAHAHAHAH


----------



## 3311

Full salt run for us tonight and hopefully plowing the white stuff tomorrow night. I think we will see at least 2-3 inches.


----------



## stroker79

Hambrick & Co.;754702 said:


> Stroker I think you are reffering to Al Gore. He is the global warming guy. Dick Chenney is the guy who shot the other guy while hunting.


Ahh yeas, I always confuse the guy that shoots with the guy that needs to be shot, LOL

(to the secret service; IM KIDDING! JEEEEZ!)


----------



## stroker79

Dissociative;754781 said:


> apparently not......i ask and ask and ask and i get this...lol...
> I'll be around for a few tonight or tommorrow...whatever...the village is close to me and it's a decent bar....
> 
> BTW....all of you that have only seen a 690 strobe supply...which is 15 watts a channel input current regulated need to come check out my new 8x180 supply, it's a output regulated 22.5 watt a channel supply...it's friggin ridiculous...
> i will never rock a 15 watt supply again...
> 
> i check with whelen...all the 6'ers are capped at 15 a channel...you have to go to either a 75x4 for 18.75 watts or go into a 90x4 which is what i have doubled...180x8..22.5 watts otherwise you are capped to 15watts a channel...
> 
> which tells me a 660 with 4 bulbs is gonna run em at 15,
> and a 690 with 4 bulbs is gonna run em at 15...
> but mine will run 1-8 all at 22.5.....
> 
> whelen said it was one of the strongest units they make.. CSP8180
> 
> sorry...the power is getting to my head
> 
> PS..i am gonna time two tubes to flash together in the same lens......BBWWWHAHAHAHAH


I know this is goinf into off topic but 90% of this thread always is but i dont think that capped 15 watt part is true. I say that because I tested it. I have 2 strobe tubes on my trailer and if those are connected to the 690 in my truck the hideaways are NOTICABLY dimmer. and if I just hook the 2 up on the trailer only, its rediculously brighter.


----------



## T-MAN

Snow2Go;754774 said:


> Who rents plow trucks? I just sold mine and now I cant get my other one till Friday!


Try United, they have a DRW 350 with a hydraulic spreader at the one over by me. Looks like it has a 9' western on it.


----------



## T-MAN

Triton Snow and Ice;754856 said:


> Full salt run for us tonight and hopefully plowing the white stuff tomorrow night. I think we will see at least 2-3 inches.


Steve are temps supposed to get low enough for salt ?
I seen mixing tonight, but 36 for a low. 
Pavement temps are at 31 now, but nothing freezing on my drive yet ?????


----------



## HVAC Guy

Dissociative;754781 said:


> apparently not......i ask and ask and ask and i get this...lol...
> I'll be around for a few tonight or tommorrow...whatever...the village is close to me and it's a decent bar....
> 
> BTW....all of you that have only seen a 690 strobe supply...which is 15 watts a channel input current regulated need to come check out my new 8x180 supply, it's a output regulated 22.5 watt a channel supply...it's friggin ridiculous...
> i will never rock a 15 watt supply again...
> 
> i check with whelen...all the 6'ers are capped at 15 a channel...you have to go to either a 75x4 for 18.75 watts or go into a 90x4 which is what i have doubled...180x8..22.5 watts otherwise you are capped to 15watts a channel...
> 
> which tells me a 660 with 4 bulbs is gonna run em at 15,
> and a 690 with 4 bulbs is gonna run em at 15...
> but mine will run 1-8 all at 22.5.....
> 
> whelen said it was one of the strongest units they make.. CSP8180
> 
> sorry...the power is getting to my head
> 
> PS..i am gonna time two tubes to flash together in the same lens......BBWWWHAHAHAHAH


Not To Burst Your Bubble, But Thats A Friggen Expensive Product... Being The "Only Installer Around Here" I Can't Imagine What You Would Charge To Install. 
And Thats Also A 1 Year Warranty?

I'll Stick To Ownership Lifetime On A Power Supply.


----------



## 3311

T-MAN;754982 said:


> Steve are temps supposed to get low enough for salt ?
> I seen mixing tonight, but 36 for a low.
> Pavement temps are at 31 now, but nothing freezing on my drive yet ?????


Pavement temps by me are measuring 30 degrees. If we get a mix we are salting. I have high traffic sites with 3 orthopedic sites among them. Getting ready to watch Skilling.


----------



## snowman79

i dont think we will get anything....if we do itll be a dusting...


----------



## HVAC Guy

Would Be Nice If This Rain Turned To Snow, Soon.


----------



## REAPER

Worst February in a long long while. Most seasons I/we count on February to bring it all together and use up the stock. 

These effin forecasters are the worst this year as well. 
They have now changed forecast to less than a inch of slush. :realmad:

12 skids of salt left so am hoping March comes in like a Lion!!!


----------



## stroker79

Tom said its the worst feb in 124 years at this rate!!

BTW, look at the attachment! Accuweather must be stoned! This is real and fresh too!


----------



## SnowMatt13

I heard the rumor of accumulating snow friday night.
But I also heard that rumor for today and I see rain and fog......


----------



## Snow2Go

Tom is saying that friday night and saturday could get interesting with some nicknamed storm I forgot.


----------



## snowman79

a siberian express? an alberta clipper?


----------



## foxstorm

"Saskatchewan Screamer"


----------



## REAPER

SnowMatt13;755263 said:


> I heard the rumor of accumulating snow friday night.
> But I also heard that rumor for today and I see rain and fog......


And 37* so far! :realmad:


----------



## foxstorm

I think we will have to wait and see if some wrap around snow forms later today and tonight, could produce some snow showers. Hopefully enough for at least a salting run.


----------



## Midwest Pond

this same thing happened in 2000.........snowed like crazy in December and nothing the rest of the year.........oh well......Lets build a pond


----------



## Midwest Pond

Snow2Go;755264 said:


> Tom is saying that friday night and saturday could get interesting with some nicknamed storm I forgot.


we have been experiencing "Manitoba misses"


----------



## erkoehler

Accuweather says 10" Friday night........how I wish it would come truepayup


----------



## 2003ctd

This really sucks, went to bed last night anf they were at least calling for 1-3" now just rain and snow, with no accumulation!! Damn It!!!


----------



## snowman79

thats why i dont get my hopes up anymore. I just wish it would get warm out and spring would come now....


----------



## Dodge Plow Pwr

Woke up at 4:30 just to make sure I was salting.... Heard the rain falling hard on the roof,, reset the alarm for work time and back to bed...
 Dreaming of that 4-6" SNOW (not rain) storm and plowing with the new truck addition just to make sure all is good.... Wake up and no snow.


----------



## T-MAN

foxstorm;755273 said:


> "Saskatchewan Screamer"


Ding Ding we have a winner !

Anything would be good right now, but a good 10"+ storm would be nice payup


----------



## Dissociative

whelen tech dept. says it's input regulated at 15 watts a channel...directly from whelen 

and i am NOT trying to sell this to anyone.....THIS IS MINE...and i got it for under 100 bucks...getting 3 more soon...


----------



## HVAC Guy

So Is Pictures On Deep Snow Like Porn Round' Here?


----------



## Dissociative

HVAC Guy;754995 said:


> Not To Burst Your Bubble, But Thats A Friggen Expensive Product... Being The "Only Installer Around Here" I Can't Imagine What You Would Charge To Install.
> And Thats Also A 1 Year Warranty?
> 
> I'll Stick To Ownership Lifetime On A Power Supply.


i don;t get the "ownership lifetime" thing.......define...

and as far as what i charge to install......4100 views and 108 replies :waving::waving:
http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=64164

I know the supply is expensive....you want the best you pay....well, not me


----------



## HVAC Guy

Dissociative;755489 said:


> i don;t get the "ownership lifetime" thing.......define...
> 
> and as far as what i charge to install......4100 views and 108 replies :waving::waving:
> 
> I know the supply is expensive....you want the best you pay....well, not me


The Power Supply Has A Lifetime Warranty As Long As You Own the Truck. If My Customers Have A Truck In Their Fleet For 9 Years And A Cap Inside The Power Supply Goes, It Will Be Fixed Or Replaced With Little To No Down Time, Guaranteed From My Supplier.

Last Solid Snow Storm We Had, I Had A Controller Go Down In The Guys Truck (Coffee Spill) I Literally Took The Controller Out Of My Truck And Had Him On The Road In Less That 15 Minutes. Had To Charge Him For The Controller Obviously, But Got Him & His Crew Back On The Road - And Didn't Loose A Dime Plowin'.

Bulbs & Controller Have A 1 Year, Power Supply Is An Ownership Lifetime Warranty.


----------



## Dissociative

WHELEN?......

funny you said that...i too just had to give up 2 of my trucks 690's to somebody...thats why i upgraded...


if you feel like sharing who gives a lifetime warranty everyone woudl like to know....Would be a nice piece of info to share with the members if the supplier offers the warranty like that...


----------



## ultimate plow

Waiting and hoping for 2 things. Snow and a bulls blockbuster trade with the nba trade deadline tomorrow at 3. Hopefully everybody knows who derrek rose is. Waiting and hoping for a chicago championship by ANY team besides the whitesox.


----------



## HVAC Guy

ultimate plow;755529 said:


> Waiting and hoping for 2 things. Snow and a bulls blockbuster trade with the nba trade deadline tomorrow at 3. Hopefully everybody knows who derrek rose is. Waiting and hoping for a chicago championship by ANY team besides the whitesox.


Blackhawks Are Under The Same Roof You Know?
Otherwise Let's See How Lou Does This Season...


----------



## ultimate plow

I know im going to a hawks game in march. Dont toews me bro


----------



## HVAC Guy

lol - My Buddy Is A Season Ticket Holder. Wasn't Much of A NHL Fan Till this Year. Now You Can't Pull Me Away!

I Have Been trying SO HARD To Make The Seabrook Hit From The Winter Classic Into My Signature.. I Have To Try Again.

Have Fun In The March Game... Seasons Going To be In Full Battle. What Date Are You Going?


----------



## erkoehler

What happened to the forecast:

Snow occurring on Feb 18 | Feb 20. Total amount 3.8 Inches.

30 minutes ago it was 12+


----------



## Dissociative

nazi regime....lol.....for the better i guess..

back to snow.......where is it?...


----------



## Mike_PS

Dissociative;755580 said:


> nazi regime....lol.....for the better i guess..
> 
> back to snow.......where is it?...


yes, back to some snow talk in here


----------



## Dissociative

thanks for that MIke..it was getting deep in here


----------



## Dissociative

Wednesday, Feb 18
High: 39 °F RealFeel®: 43 °F
Breezy and cold with rain changing to snow, accumulating a coating to an inch
Wednesday Night, Feb 18
Low: 14 °F RealFeel®: -8 °F
A couple of snow showers this evening; otherwise, cloudy, windy and colder
Stargazing conditions
Forecast Details | Hourly Forecast for Today | Hourly Forecast for Tonight | AccuPOP® Precipitation Forecast | Local Radar
Thursday, Feb 19
High: 21 °F RealFeel®: -1 °F
Mostly cloudy, windy and colder
Thursday Night, Feb 19
Low: 12 °F RealFeel®: -7 °F
Mainly clear, brisk and quite cold
Stargazing conditions
Forecast Details | Hourly Forecast for Thursday | Hourly Forecast for Thursday Night | AccuPOP® Precipitation Forecast
Friday, Feb 20
High: 27 °F RealFeel®: 21 °F
Some sun
Friday Night, Feb 20
Low: 15 °F RealFeel®: -5 °F
Cold with powdery snow, accumulating 2-4 inches, turning windy late
Stargazing conditions
Forecast Details | Hourly Forecast for Friday | Hourly Forecast for Friday Night | AccuPOP® Precipitation Forecast
Saturday, Feb 21
High: 26 °F RealFeel®: 7 °F
Considerable cloudiness, breezy and cold with a chance for a bit of snow or flurries
Saturday Night, Feb 21
Low: 14 °F RealFeel®: -1 °F
Brisk and cold with patchy clouds
Stargazing conditions
Forecast Details | Hourly Forecast Available on Premium | AccuPOP® Precipitation Forecast
Sunday, Feb 22
High: 30 °F RealFeel®: 20 °F
Partly sunny and cold
Sunday Night, Feb 22
Low: 14 °F RealFeel®: 4 °F
Partly cloudy and cold
Stargazing conditions
Forecast Details | Hourly Forecast Available on Premium | AccuPOP® Precipitation Forecast


----------



## HVAC Guy

Clean Up! Isle 12!

Thanks Mike, Nice To Meet You! 

I Keep Hearing Snow Friday (Accuweather Chick) All Weather Women Are Teases In More Way That One.


----------



## Dissociative

lol...thats some funny stuff....


----------



## Midwest BuildIt Inc

Michael J. Donovan;755582 said:


> yes, back to some snow talk in here


yes sir mr. donovan..:salute:

you can only talk about snow for so long when it hasn't snowed in a month..lol


----------



## Dissociative

Midwest BuildIt Inc;755595 said:


> yes sir mr. donovan..:salute:
> 
> lol


butt kisser


----------



## tls22

Eric1 said everyone is getting ready for friday night


----------



## Dissociative

good news......sounds like a plan.....

BREAKER BREAKER TO ERIC1...BREAKER BREAKER TO ERIC1 
OPERATIONS CAN BE RESUMED AT WILL, PLEASE ADVISE ON PREVIOUS REQUEST
HEAVY METAL OUT


----------



## Midwest BuildIt Inc

tls22;755608 said:


> Eric1 said everyone is getting ready for friday night


yea i dont know,,he also text me at 2am last night, something about sitting in a lawn chair in the back yard with a gun waiting for the cat to come home...


----------



## Dissociative

i know what that meant...it's a secret code


----------



## tls22

Midwest BuildIt Inc;755624 said:


> yea i dont know,,he also text me at 2am last night, something about sitting in a lawn chair in the back yard with a gun waiting for the cat to come home...


yea he text me last night saying his life is so bad he wants to write a book....sum1 should check up on him. then off to fridays for steaks and long ilands


----------



## Dissociative

i hope he doesn't get all EMO on us


----------



## HVAC Guy

Whats This White Stuff Falling Outside?


----------



## Midwest BuildIt Inc

HVAC Guy;755635 said:


> Whats This White Stuff Falling Outside?


don't be teasing. i will find and hurt you.lol...


----------



## Dissociative

HVAC Guy;755635 said:


> Whats This White Stuff Falling Outside?


the beginning of the end

not teasing...he's close to me and i see it too


----------



## tls22

Midwest BuildIt Inc;755639 said:


> don't be teasing. i will find and hurt you.lol...


The new boss needs a work out...i need vid feeds "live from chi-town"wesport


----------



## Dissociative

do anything good last night Brian? sorry, i stayed home


----------



## Midwest BuildIt Inc

ok, im hungry..who wants to meet for food and a couple drinks...


----------



## tls22

Midwest BuildIt Inc;755655 said:


> ok, im hungry..who wants to meet for food and a couple drinks...


im game give me 12 hours


----------



## Mark13

It's kinda snowing here. I might have an inch by next week if it keeps up at the pace it's falling now.


----------



## Dissociative

lets go...after 5 though..i have my daughter till mommy gets here..

but i have several zip ties still and your more than welcome to stop by....get yourself a few for strokers next meet up


----------



## Dissociative

time for some cheech and chong style snow dancing....


----------



## 2003ctd

Everybody go pull your plows off... Maybe it will stick then.. Dog just came in full of snow... Buddy who worls for the state said 1-3"


----------



## Midwest BuildIt Inc

Dissociative;755668 said:


> lets go...after 5 though..i have my daughter till mommy gets here..
> 
> but i have several zip ties still and your more than welcome to stop by....get yourself a few for strokers next meet up


ok,,where do ya want to go.. ..any of you other sissy's coming out...its just food and a couple drinks...


----------



## erkoehler

Midwest BuildIt Inc;755718 said:


> ok,,where do ya want to go.. ..any of you other sissy's coming out...its just food and a couple drinks...


I am working until 6:30ish then probably a 2hr drive home if it keeps snowing.......and I hope it takes me all of 2 hours! Then I can go straight to plowing


----------



## dlcs

Anybody got anything to salt tonight? may have to go out here tonight and shake some salt.


----------



## erkoehler

The grass has a good coating to it, and the driveways/lots are now covered in Prairie Grove/Crystal Lake.


----------



## 2003ctd

Half inch in carol stream :bluebounc


----------



## dlcs

No snow here, but the rain that fell this afternoon is freezing on the lots causing some slick spotts.


----------



## snowguys

looks like we will being salting tonight 

hey 2003ctd are thouse lights on top of your truck like the white/blue ones? if so where did you get thouse at?


----------



## 3311

1" here and still accumulating


----------



## metallihockey88

2003ctd;755840 said:


> Half inch in carol stream :bluebounc


saw your pictures and thought i would get a good laugh at my still wet pavement out here and wow was i suprised...were almost at an inch of heavy ass snow out here with damn close to a blizzard comin down  could be a nice night


----------



## 2003ctd

snowguys;755859 said:


> looks like we will being salting tonight
> 
> hey 2003ctd are thouse lights on top of your truck like the white/blue ones? if so where did you get thouse at?


Yes they are clear with a blue tint and hyper white led bulbs.. got them here- www.gorecon.com


----------



## DistinctiveDave

Im thinking about salting tonight, i have about 15 tons of salt i want to get rid of this year.


----------



## 3311

Full run for us tonight plow , salt and sidewalk crews


----------



## snowman79

what are you plowing? Full salt run for sure...but plow...is your trigger a half in....maybe an inch and half where its blowing?


----------



## 3311

plowing frozen water


----------



## Dissociative

kick arse get together...had a few guys out...nice time.....the overly drunk chick were the best!!..LOL

heard from ERIC one....he electrical taped a boot knife to the end of a .177 rifle, and is currently wedged in sniper style the back yard of said target cat taking his aim..he plans to bring it down with multiple shots to the head, and run up on it and stab it with his home made bayonet.....i advised him to proceed.


----------



## ultimate plow

just salt. Now friday night 6 inch storm would be great!!!!


----------



## Midwest BuildIt Inc

you guys all missed another fun night...and eric 1...well i think he is starting to lose it


----------



## weeman97

bryan i miss you! i said eric1 needs to have a mardi gras party friday!!


----------



## REAPER

Triton Snow and Ice;755977 said:


> Full run for us tonight plow , salt and sidewalk crews


Where did you get a full run in 60050?

I didn't even bother doing my driveway because there was under 1/2 so only threw some salt on it. The lot I do in Highland Park had 1/8" ice and maybe 1/4" snow so only got a salting out of that as well.


----------



## T-MAN

Triton Snow and Ice;755977 said:


> Full run for us tonight plow , salt and sidewalk crews


Ditto, had to scrape everything quick. That freezing rain turned everything into skating rinks. Lots of wrecks tonight.
With 10 degree temps, salt was not doing **** to the ice and snow down. Reaper you going back out and checking for re-freezing ?
I went back and checked lots I scraped and salted heavy, and hit em some more in spots . Should make for a good residual for friday.


----------



## 3311

REAPER;756261 said:


> Where did you get a full run in 60050?
> 
> I didn't even bother doing my driveway because there was under 1/2 so only threw some salt on it. The lot I do in Highland Park had 1/8" ice and maybe 1/4" snow so only got a salting out of that as well.


What T-Man said


----------



## Snow2Go

. Winter storm to affect region Friday night into Saturday...

Latest forecast guidance continues to suggest that a winter storm
will develop over the Central Plains Friday morning... quickly
intensifying as it moves eastward across Illinois Friday night
into Saturday. Given the expected intensity of this storm system
the potential exists for a band of moderate to heavy snow to
develop... with accumulations of 6 inches or more possible. Snow
is expected to overspread northwest and north central Illinois
early Friday evening... spreading into far northeast Illinois and
Northwest Indiana late Friday evening into the overnight hours.
Snow will continue into Saturday... and begin to diminish in
intensity Saturday afternoon. It is still a little too early to
pinpoint where the most likely area for the heaviest snowfall will
be... but early indications are that at least portions of northern
Illinois and Northwest Indiana could be in line for significant
snow accumulations Friday night into Saturday.

Persons planning travel across the region Friday night into
Saturday should closely monitor later forecasts on this potential
developing winter storm.


----------



## Mark13

I got only salt in C.Lake and Mchenry. Had to put the blade down for one drift but that was it.


----------



## Midwest Pond

Hoping this Friday night and Saturday storm is for real......


----------



## Dissociative

ohhh my..i am signature worthy quotable response, i'm famous


----------



## artic429

I dont know guys...... the last time we were supposed to get some snow, we got a dusting. They are calling for a 4 inch+ drop Friday but its hard telling still. Im sitting right on the Mississippi River almost so if we get snow heading westbound, Ill give you a heads up.


----------



## Dissociative

Mark13;756320 said:


> Had to put the blade down for one drift but that was it.


this sounds like a normal event for the chevy....you got to push one drift...thats all you get..lol


----------



## Dodge Plow Pwr

HVAC I tried to post something about your lights and then your post was gone..Anyway, I was saying, I Could TellYou Wrote The Instructions Just By How They Were Typed..LOL
I also said you could write another how to for the earlier modles, say like a 1996 BLUE truck? I just might have one you could use for your photos and such too...
They are calling for 3-5" Here Friday evening and more on Sat/Sunday.


----------



## REAPER

T-MAN;756262 said:


> Reaper you going back out and checking for re-freezing ?.


Last week we got new orders on what and how we do things after they got their December and January bills. So no I did not go back out. If it had been 10 days ago I would have but now they want 1 salting after event ends and only put blade down when is a confirmed 2". Confirmed by management not me.

It should be interesting if we get another big event or blizzard this year.


----------



## tls22

Get ready boys.....mount them up!

Gfs weather model .50.75 of liquid for the metro area. The lake is really going to help you guys with this event

http://www.nco.ncep.noaa.gov/pmb/nwprod/analysis/namer/gfs/12/images/gfs_p48_078m.gif

temps in the teens....about a 12-1 or 15-1 ratio:redbounce Which means for every inch of liquid 12 or 15 inches of snow.

Nam weather model 
http://www.nco.ncep.noaa.gov/pmb/nwprod/analysis/namer/nam/12/images/nam_p60_072m.gif
.50-.75

Great agreement here guys.......i would say 4-8 5-10 of a nice snow enjoy


----------



## HVAC Guy

EDIT: I Received Your Email, Thank You For Explaining.

Either Way.. Thanks For The Complements Dodge. I Write Most The How To's For Recon. It's All Based On What Installs They Need. They Will Contact Me About New Products and See If I Have Access To A Specific Vehicle. They Are A Great Company To Deal With, And With Them, YOU The Customer Always Comes First. 

I Know On The Second Gen Dodges That Do NOT Have Cab Lights From The Factory, There Is No Pillar Wire For The Cab Lights - So The Power For The Relay Has To Come From Under The Dash. If Your Doing The Cab Lights, Give Me A Shout I'd be More Than Willing To Help You Out!


----------



## dlcs

I believe it, when I see it. Must be really going to flare up, over northern Illinois cause its only suppose to drop a 1-2" over northern Iowa. just have to wait and see.


----------



## artic429

Yeah im in the same boat. When it comes Ill believe it. So far ol' josh stone on the Channel 6 news has been off on his 4casts lately. oh well......


----------



## SullivanSeptic

artic429;756701 said:


> Yeah im in the same boat. When it comes Ill believe it. So far ol' josh stone on the Channel 6 news has been off on his 4casts lately. oh well......


Ol' josh who? On channel what?


----------



## SnowMatt13

Winter Storm Watch now...........
we'll see


----------



## T-MAN

SnowMatt13;756750 said:


> Winter Storm Watch now...........
> we'll see


I am hoping for a push and a salt, anything else is a bonus. 8"+ is Blizzard clauses, that would really pull this months snow invoices out of the crapper payup


----------



## artic429

winter storm watch here now. Guess i better go out and have a few beers at the local watering hole and shoot a few games of pool before i go and live in my truck tomorrow night. payup


----------



## erkoehler

A 6-8" snow fall would be a great way to start/finish the month............payup


----------



## Midwest BuildIt Inc

updating my mp3 player with some new music. getting ready for the storm that wont happen...


----------



## dheavychevy38

First thing in the morning gonna unmount the plow and wash the truck  maybe that will help


----------



## erkoehler

I will be washing my truck in the AM, anything else I can do to help? Maybe throw a coat of wax at it?


----------



## Dissociative

i am taking one for the team guys....scheduled for tomorrow is;

A-2009 f350 dump body 
690 kit, 2 grill, 2 corners, 2 oval grommet mount by tails
dual rotator on dump body top
twin flush mount 500 series leds on each side of dump body
perhaps twin rubber mount reverse lights

B-2009 f350 dump body
no strobes i did em already
dual rotator on dump body top
twin flush mount 500 series leds on each side of dump body
perhaps twin rubber mount reverse lights

C-diagnose and repair a twin 4 kit on a f150 (not my work)
D- 2009 f250 standard bed
690 kit, grills, corners, reverse (i do strobes in 08 reverse all the time no issues)
E- 2007 bobcat 
add a lfl32 led beacon to it

so......will i get it all done??...starting on dumps at 8am sharp...i have only 1 helper grunt...

it will blizzard starting at noon for sure now....enjoy guys..


----------



## erkoehler

Good luck with that


----------



## dlcs

I got the salter spreader on the truck and loaded with salt......but I didn't put the plow on just yet. LOL These weather guessers are just getting too confident on this storm.


----------



## 02DURAMAX

Well Im washing the truck in the am also...& Im installing my new 6" Stacks on my truck!


----------



## HVAC Guy

Hope For The Best Guys! Plow Hard And Make Millions


----------



## snowguys

so i thought i would share the info hope it comes true.............


----------



## weeman97

NOT DURNING RUSH HOUR!!! oh WTF i'll take whatever!!!


----------



## Midwest Pond

Good luck everyone.....enjoy the payday......payup


----------



## 84deisel

There is no rush hour on saturday.


----------



## SnowMatt13

Winter Storm Warning now...............
Only time wil tell..............


----------



## snowman79

yea, im going to the shop this afternoon to load up the truck/fuel/etc we will see what happens...


----------



## Donny O.

and I jsut started a new job this week that requires me to work saturday 9-6....right when I should be out plowing. I have a back up but I rather be making that money!!


----------



## erkoehler

Headed to the office now, going to wash the truck for sure and hopefully later make a bunch ofpayup


----------



## scottL

I hate the timing of these weekend storms. Tapering around 6:am then picking up again around 9:am. Lingering until 4m.

Commercial is one thing .... residential ..... :crying:


----------



## Midwest Pond

scottL;757132 said:


> I hate the timing of these weekend storms. Tapering around 6:am then picking up again around 9:am. Lingering until 4m.
> 
> Commercial is one thing .... residential ..... :crying:


and the residential customers will be home too......during the week you would get alot of add on calls....now it will be a family event to shovel the driveway


----------



## Northsnow

Well i can guarantee a big snow. i already washed the truck and leave at 7 tonight to go to Potowatami to play poker with my cousin, who is also on my shovel crew. That will make the storm hit about the time we get back so we can pull an all nighter and all day for sure. Gotta love it! Break out the redbull.


----------



## ultimate plow

This is nice that were going to get a 6"+ storm. I thought we were done for the season.


----------



## weeman97

going to get the truck washed i wish my back rack was here


----------



## dlcs

Its going to snow for sure now, went out to move my truck and i can here a u-joint popping. Under warranty so of to the cevy dealer at 2:00 to get it fixed. The real pita is its all ready to go, now i got to unload the salt and remove the plow. :crying:


----------



## metallihockey88

doing my part guys, just washed my other truck and gonna go wash the plow truck after lunch and pulled off my plow yesterday. wish everyone the best tonight


----------



## dlcs

They are backing off omn the snow totals for my area. Still should be a good event. Looks like drifting will be a big problem.


----------



## DistinctiveDave

02DURAMAX;756985 said:


> Well Im washing the truck in the am also...& Im installing my new 6" Stacks on my truck!


Man I love my stacks on my truck, install was pretty easy, let me know how you like them. We should meet up one of these days being we are so close.


----------



## erkoehler

Truck is washed........


----------



## Mark13

Anyone want to wash mine? It was last washed dec 2nd.


----------



## REAPER

Mark13;757257 said:


> Anyone want to wash mine? It was last washed dec 2nd.


Thats just plain sad man. 

Not sure who to trust on this storm. Tommy says Chicago and north will get hit hard.
NWS is saying Highland Park little to no accumulation. :crying:


----------



## Mark13

REAPER;757269 said:


> Thats just plain sad man.


It got rained on a few weeks ago so it was semi clean.


----------



## tls22

Storm still on track.......from a line to chi-town-naperville north going to do well with this one. I feel stroker-t-man going to be the sweet spot

gfs 12z run .50-.75 liquid 15-1 ratio 4-8 lolliepops of 10

http://www.nco.ncep.noaa.gov/pmb/nwprod/analysis/namer/gfs/12/images/gfs_p60_060m.gif

nam 12z .50-.75 of liquid 15-1 ratio hits il/wi boarder the hardest. Look out t-man

http://www.nco.ncep.noaa.gov/pmb/nwprod/analysis/namer/nam/12/images/nam_p60_060m.gif

I think 4-8 for the area...look for spots of 9-10 from stroker-t-man. Snow rates going to be hard 1-2 a hour.

South/east of chitown i feel 2-4 the low track going to be close to you


----------



## scottL

model maps are showing a little weakening and moving a little quicker. West of Rockford around 9m. Dupage around 11m. Main brunt cleared by 6:am. flurries until wrap around by 10:am. Completed by 3m. 
First wave ... 6-8, second wave 2-3. I'm still not 100% this system has the moisture.


----------



## tls22

scottL;757339 said:


> model maps are showing a little weakening and moving a little quicker. West of Rockford around 9m. Dupage around 11m. Main brunt cleared by 6:am. flurries until wrap around by 10:am. Completed by 3m.
> First wave ... 6-8, second wave 2-3. I'm still not 100% this system has the moisture.


Agree scott this thing is ripping east-ne...im worried about a qucik dry slot


----------



## Vaughn Schultz

tls22;757348 said:


> Agree scott this thing is ripping east-ne...im worried about a qucik dry slot


Call me when your free and fill me in, I dont pay you the big bucks for nothing


----------



## dlcs

scottL;757339 said:


> model maps are showing a little weakening and moving a little quicker. West of Rockford around 9m. Dupage around 11m. Main brunt cleared by 6:am. flurries until wrap around by 10:am. Completed by 3m.
> First wave ... 6-8, second wave 2-3. I'm still not 100% this system has the moisture.


Looks like what Minesota is getting is going to just clip northern Illinois. But you never know. Nothing is even close to Illinois yet, i thought it was suppose to start by 6:00pm?


----------



## Dodge Plow Pwr

I heard start by 8pm and snow poss. 1-2" per hour right away.


----------



## snowman79

we will get 2 inches....


----------



## erkoehler

Thought I heard it was going to start cloer to 11pm......I don't think anyone really knows.


----------



## snowman79

i just saw the radar on tv and it doesn't look all to impressive....


----------



## 84deisel

looks like it is going straight east. I am thinking 3 or less inchs


----------



## 2003ctd

Man you guys aren't very positive thinkers!!!! lol..... Anything, is better then nothing at this point! I think I forgot how to plow


----------



## Wieckster

they are saying 3-5 tonight thru the night and 1-2 tomorrow morning here in Rockford


----------



## dlcs

They just changed our amounts from 7" down to 2-4". I'm guessing 2", which would be fine for me.


----------



## tls22

Give the storm a chance.........that stuff in minn is not urs...iowa and what is going to keep on bloosming from KC

http://www.crh.noaa.gov/nowcast.php?site=lot please read this

http://radar.weather.gov/Conus/uppermissvly_loop.php

you guys will be plowing 4-8 9-10 lolliepops

http://www.crh.noaa.gov/wxstory.php?site=lot


----------



## dlcs

tls22;757564 said:


> Give the storm a chance.........that stuff in minn is not urs...iowa and what is going to keep on bloosming from KC
> 
> http://www.crh.noaa.gov/nowcast.php?site=lot please read this
> 
> http://radar.weather.gov/Conus/uppermissvly_loop.php
> 
> you guys will be plowing 4-8 9-10 lolliepops
> 
> http://www.crh.noaa.gov/wxstory.php?site=lot


Well, most of the precip on the national radar is not even hitting the ground and what is hitting the ground looks to be decreasing in intensity. Local weather guy, who i trust more than NOAA, says available moisture isn't as great as expected. Who knows?


----------



## tls22

dlcs;757571 said:


> Well, most of the precip on the national radar is not even hitting the ground and what is hitting the ground looks to be decreasing in intensity. Local weather guy, who i trust more than NOAA, says available moisture isn't as great as expected. Who knows?


Its not really suppose to start going until its right over you guys....notice in the preciep maps i posted the heavier stuff falls over you guys......dont expect to see much on the radar until its ontop of you. Who said this about the moisture skilling?


----------



## dlcs

tls22;757575 said:


> Who said this about the moisture skilling?


No, I'm not in the Chicago area, I'm closer to the Mississippi.

http://www.kwqc.com/global/video/po...ory.asp?S=6881503&nav=menu83_3_1&rnd=73215363


----------



## erkoehler

TLS, thanks for the positive outlook.......hope it comes through.


----------



## 3311

Skillet head says 8-10 for us !


----------



## REAPER

OK I'm up, now wheres the snow!!! :bluebounc


----------



## CityGuy

REAPER;757746 said:


> OK I'm up, now wheres the snow!!! :bluebounc


Still in Minneapolis, said 1-2 maby three metro sw 4 on my deck just west of city and still flying


----------



## 02DURAMAX

Its not snowing here yet! Damn. it!


----------



## DistinctiveDave

Im going to bed til about 2:30


----------



## HVAC Guy

Make The Money Boys - Stay Legal And Stay Safe!


----------



## stroker79

Looking at accuweather, the yjust downgraded the storm. its says 2"s now. oh well, im going to bed and hope to wake up to money all over the ground outside.


----------



## 02DURAMAX

stroker79;757778 said:


> Looking at accuweather, the yjust downgraded the storm. its says 2"s now. oh well, im going to bed and hope to wake up to money all over the ground outside.


is it not snowing by you yet?

its snowing here.:bluebounc:bluebounc:bluebounc


----------



## ahoron

not here yet still waiting


----------



## Dissociative

Dissociative;756904 said:


> i am taking one for the team guys....scheduled for tomorrow is;
> 
> A-2009 f350 dump body
> 690 kit, 2 grill, 2 corners, 2 oval grommet mount by tails
> dual rotator on dump body top
> twin flush mount 500 series leds on each side of dump body
> perhaps twin rubber mount reverse lights
> 
> B-2009 f350 dump body
> no strobes i did em already
> dual rotator on dump body top
> twin flush mount 500 series leds on each side of dump body
> perhaps twin rubber mount reverse lights
> 
> C-diagnose and repair a twin 4 kit on a f150 (not my work)
> D- 2009 f250 standard bed
> 690 kit, grills, corners, reverse (i do strobes in 08 reverse all the time no issues)
> E- 2007 bobcat
> add a lfl32 led beacon to it
> 
> so......will i get it all done??...starting on dumps at 8am sharp...i have only 1 helper grunt...
> 
> it will blizzard starting at noon for sure now....enjoy guys..


so...yeah...after 18 hours we got it all done...the 2 2009 trucks were cool..only 600 miles on em...still smelled good..mmmmmmmmmmmm...

2am....1/2" down....i haven't slept in 21 hours already...i am tired, stiff, sore, cut, so bring it on...give me 3 hours to sleep and i'm gone...

i do have a pocket FULL of money though..LOL...

i was told be mounted and ready in lot at 6am...so i'm out at 5-30....LOL....C_ya


----------



## scottL

it's 2:35am ..... still just a trace on the ground and the radar shows another clearing before a larger band hits in the next hour. SO far jet stream and lake michigan have robbed this she devil of our cash. back to


----------



## 3311

maybe an inch on the ground @ 3:30 am


----------



## Mark13

Might have an inch here in Wdstck. Back to bed for a while.


----------



## DistinctiveDave

Um, i guess its time to plow, looks like we didnt get as much as they said yet, looks like a little break for a few hours then it will swing around and clip us again, happy plowing, still making money!


----------



## snowguys

its snowing good now i think its time to work........xysport


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

Woke up to 2'' on the ground. Pushed and salted one of the malls, now its snowing again and accumulating again so taking a break until the storm ends. Then Full Push after that. $$$$$$$$$$$$ payuppayup Kind of sweet having a laptop with air card while plowing.


----------



## ultimate plow

Hit them all once and taking a break. Hope theres enough to plow everything again tonight.


----------



## artic429

well after this "big storm" i can still see the grass in my yard. Its hardly worth going out to plow a few snow drifts..... Its either gotta snow or get nice..... this inbetween stuff is killin me! Hope you guys out east get more than we did here!


----------



## Bporter

maybe an inch here so much for 2-4 like they said yesterday such BS i guess it's mother natures way of saying winters over time to do spring clean ups:realmad:


----------



## snowman79

did all our acccounts this morning...hopefully it snows at least another inch and maybe we will get to plow everything again. Waiting for it to stop for good then going out to finish our Big Church and do clean-ups. So much for 8 inches...


----------



## artic429

maybe an inch here. The wind is something else tho. No snow for about 100 feet then an 8 inch snow drift. Parked the truck for now, might as well enjoy my angry burger from burger king. How fitting of a lunch after a big let down from the 4casters again Oh well.... hope someones out there making the dough! Have fun gentlemen. :salute:


----------



## erkoehler

Wasn't quite what I expected, but still got in a few hours.  Something is better than nothing!


----------



## 2003ctd

What is this like strike 500 for tom skilling and all the other forecasters? Very disappointing


----------



## Vaughn Schultz

Anyone have 5 to 10 tons of salt they don't want to have over summer ? I'm kinda banking on a light rest of the season and really don't use much salt any more so I don't want twenty tons sitting in my bin. I'm in Naperville and can pick up, 630-851-8829. I dont need it today but befor the next event.

Thanks, 

- Eric


----------



## T-MAN

Vaughn Schultz;758056 said:


> Anyone have 5 to 10 tons of salt they don't want to have over summer ? I'm kinda banking on a light rest of the season and really don't use much salt any more so I don't want twenty tons sitting in my bin. I'm in Naperville and can pick up, 630-851-8829. I dont need it today but befor the next event.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> - Eric


I can let 6 skids go if you want for what I paid. Kinda far for you though, they were pre-season pricing.

We ended up with close to 5" here, its still coming down pretty good though. Probably get another salt out of it.


----------



## snowman79

just got done doing most accounts again...it just doesnt seem like it wants to stop snowing. Probably will end up going back out tonight or in the morning to finish clean-ups and maybe salt, or if it keeps snowing...maybe another push if we get an inch or so...


----------



## Dissociative

not a bad run for me...

8 hours...and then again in tomorrow


----------



## 3311

5 inches at the factory


----------



## 3311

Looks like it could be a messy week with a repeat of todays snow on Thursday !


----------



## erkoehler

triton snow and ice;758256 said:


> looks like it could be a messy week with a repeat of todays snow on thursday !


keep it coming!


----------



## snowman79

i heard rain i thought....


----------



## 02DURAMAX

Well I just got back in from plowing drifts and salting!payuppayuppayup


----------



## stroker79

me too. I got some decent hours for this one. that is good though since it might be the last of the season!


----------



## Midwest BuildIt Inc

yea i just got back from doing some cleanups too....i hope this isn't the last of the season, i just started to break in the new parts, i hate to put her away for the summer only half broken in...


----------



## tls22

Midwest BuildIt Inc;758507 said:


> yea i just got back from doing some cleanups too....i hope this isn't the last of the season, i just started to break in the new parts, i hate to put her away for the summer only half broken in...


Break that in......you get any pics or videos?

Sorry for the busted forcast guys, im truly embarssed


----------



## REAPER

5-6" along lake front in Highland Park. 

Since they changed the trigger to 2" it worked out to 2 full plows and saltings. 

Looking like we may get a couple of saltings this week.


----------



## scottL

Thr ... well, maybe. The model maps look like a solid system is developing but the rain/snow line is just north of the border. Right now I'd say get your sump pumps ready. But ... we've seen this move south many times this year.

BTW ... largest drift from this weekend 22"


----------



## snowman79

well i think thats all she wrote after this week of maybe a salting event. One of the local weather guys from Rockford is saying on their blog that there is a hint of a major warm up next week. A couple days in the 60s maybe...Ill believe it when i see it, but it would be nice...im getting sick of this just cold crap...i would like some snow if its going to be cold..otherwise it should be warm!


----------



## 3311

I think we will still see at least 2 more plowing events and half a dozen salt runs. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## scottL

on the global maps the winter is not over. Usually what the other side of the globe sees we see 7-10 days later - roughly. They right now are getting pounded by deep cold and snow much deeper than in late December. 

I still think 2 more plows and 4 more saltings. If we get more .... I'm going to have to buy salt :crying:


----------



## erkoehler

2 more plows would be nice, but 4 would be even better


----------



## stroker79

yeah 2 more would be AWESOME! 

Im ready to be done though to be honest. I just need the money is all, LOL


----------



## T-MAN

Bring em on, I am ready payup
Personally I would plow snow year around if I could for a full time job. I enjoy my route now, and I like running in the middle of the night. 5.5 hours to plow and salt, is gravy.


----------



## tls22

T-MAN;760148 said:


> Bring em on, I am ready payup
> Personally I would plow snow year around if I could for a full time job. I enjoy my route now, and I like running in the middle of the night. 5.5 hours to plow and salt, is gravy.


T i agree 100%, why cant we plow for 8 months and cut grass for 4....i would be happy with that.


----------



## Dissociative

screw the snow, i am going back to work...


----------



## snowman79

yea..bring on the warm temp and sunshine im getting sick of this cold weather.


----------



## erkoehler

Here are a couple pics from the last event.....


----------



## scottL

Eric .......... 

Stop posting your eye blinding, stomach turning, life altering graphic images. ( The need a puking gif )


----------



## scottL

Dissociative;760768 said:


> screw the snow, i am going back to work...


.....as a coyote????? Se


----------



## DistinctiveDave

anything going to come about thursday night, or should we go out drinking?


----------



## erkoehler

DistinctiveDave;761392 said:


> anything going to come about thursday night, or should we go out drinking?


Looks like a lot of rain, maybe a salting Friday AM???? I doubt we get any work out of it.......


----------



## Midwest BuildIt Inc

ummm..yea..drink..


----------



## stroker79

My plow is heading to summer storage, Im callin it, we are done. Im broke, and can barely fill my tank. Im going into hibernation until march 15th!


----------



## 3311

Seems a little premature. We still have a couple of pushes left and several salt runs.


----------



## scottL

Hmmmm. I washed my truck yesterday that's got to be good for a salting. Did an of YOU help out??????? 

Dunno .. model maps are showing we should be warmer than we are currently. If the real temp runs lower there is a good chance of a plow tonight. The day will tell.


----------



## T-MAN

I will make sure I wash my Carhart sweat jacket again today. Last 3 times I washed it, we had snow work 
No sun should help keep pavement temps down.
I am thinking 3am salt run


----------



## Dodge Plow Pwr

I emptied the spreaders, took off the plows, I am cleaning up the garage and shop to put it all away. I organized the salt, cleaned out the inside of the trucks. If that doesn't work, I will stand outside today in the rain and wash the trucks with rain water. THAT alone should make it snow again.


----------



## stroker79

I bet nothing tonight. Its raining like crazy and 40* out. It would have to take alot for that to change over to snow and stick and accumulate. MAYBE a light/quick salting but thats about it. IMO I think we are done, I hope the second half of 2009 doesnt suck as bad as this first half!!!!!!!


----------



## Dissociative

the glory days of last year are over guys...

our average is what..34-36.....i bet we are under that next year...


----------



## stroker79

I sure hope we get more tnat that but Ill definately be getting some part time job next winter, this isnt cool!


----------



## T-MAN

We had more then our average here this year for snow 
Pavement temps are 28.5 asphalt, 30 on concrete. 35 air temp 
Even accuweather posted watch out for rapid freezing late this evening. 23 for a low. 
Once temps get around 33 and it stops raining it will start to ice up payup


----------



## stroker79

George is saying that we dont make our average next year, not what we got this year. Since I plow only I lose out on alot of money. I may have to start thinking about going out on my own here in the next year or so.

Its not that cold here, I think you are farther north than me, its now 39* so well see. Im not expecting anything, especially since I dont salt

ALSO!!! ITS THUNDERING OUTSIDE! SPRING IS HERE! SPRING IS HERE!


----------



## scottL

we are above the 34" by a bunch.
Even Chicago's official site ( what a joke ) has been above 34".
Depending upon where you live/work you may be above or right at last year. This is a tight band north of 88 and south of 90 for the most part. 

cycles are growing in our favor and will be for the next 10 years. BUT. going on your own is not all you might hope for. Insurances, selling, managing, fronting cash, resources, headaches, subs, etc. However, if all you do is plow you might want to be on unemployment. You can get Schips health coverage if your under 30 ... plenty of programs. Depending if you make less than 48k a year you'll be seeing a welfare check soon. Still places hiring, summer is coming, winter should be just a nice buffer or bonus if your a summer cutter.


----------



## snowguys

T-MAN;761680 said:


> We had more then our average here this year for snow
> Pavement temps are 28.5 asphalt, 30 on concrete. 35 air temp
> Even accuweather posted watch out for rapid freezing late this evening. 23 for a low.
> Once temps get around 33 and it stops raining it will start to ice up payup


 you can get the asphalt temp off accuweather?


----------



## snowman79

well its weird having a thunderstrom in february. the power went out for a good half hour 40 minutes to....and its POURING! Have a little over a haf inch in the rain gauge..


----------



## stroker79

scottL;761724 said:


> we are above the 34" by a bunch.
> Even Chicago's official site ( what a joke ) has been above 34".
> Depending upon where you live/work you may be above or right at last year. This is a tight band north of 88 and south of 90 for the most part.
> 
> cycles are growing in our favor and will be for the next 10 years. BUT. going on your own is not all you might hope for. Insurances, selling, managing, fronting cash, resources, headaches, subs, etc. However, if all you do is plow you might want to be on unemployment. You can get Schips health coverage if your under 30 ... plenty of programs. Depending if you make less than 48k a year you'll be seeing a welfare check soon. Still places hiring, summer is coming, winter should be just a nice buffer or bonus if your a summer cutter.


I cant claim unenmployment, I own the business,LOL. Plus Id just be paying for it anyway through the company.

I am plenty familiar with the process and hassles during the winter, thats why I sub. However, I am missing out on alot of money by plowing only. I play the smae game all summer with getting accounts and customers and all that, its no different. I already have the issurance policy and WC, im all set really. not next year but the following I think ill make my move away from subbing. I have 3 trucks anyway, I think Ill be set. Thankfully im keeping occupied with getting ready for summer right now so at least im not too bored. Just need the income!


----------



## stroker79

snowman79;761931 said:


> well its weird having a thunderstrom in february. the power went out for a good half hour 40 minutes to....and its POURING! Have a little over a haf inch in the rain gauge..


Yeah we have ALOT of standing water right now, and its lighting and thundering, WTF!:crying::realmad::crying:


----------



## snowguys

i hope we get to salt tonight!!!!! payup


----------



## stroker79

snowguys;761945 said:


> i hope we get to salt tonight!!!!! payup


Rub it in!

Good luck with that one though, There is ALOT of water out there to freeze!

My bets are we will get a good nights sleep. This lighting is crazy! Shaking the whole house and set my car alarm off which rarely happens!

WOW! This is one MEGA MEGA STORM! I just looked at the rar, what a sight! If this WERE snow, wed be calling the National Gaurd for help! I wonder how many tornados this one is producing.........Its a huge storm!


----------



## dlcs

I'm sure we will get to salt by morning. Temps tomorrow are not suppose to make it above freezing and it should be below freezing here by midnight. I have a feeling that winter isn't over for us yet. March could be a good month, just never know. but as for next year, who knows. I didn't think this year would be this good, December was great for me.


----------



## T-MAN

snowguys;761865 said:


> you can get the asphalt temp off accuweather?


No, I use a hand held laser.
32.5 again.



stroker79;761941 said:


> I cant claim unenmployment, I own the business,LOL. Plus Id just be paying for it anyway through the company.
> 
> I am plenty familiar with the process and hassles during the winter, thats why I sub. However, I am missing out on alot of money by plowing only. I play the smae game all summer with getting accounts and customers and all that, its no different. I already have the issurance policy and WC, im all set really. not next year but the following I think ill make my move away from subbing. I have 3 trucks anyway, I think Ill be set. Thankfully im keeping occupied with getting ready for summer right now so at least im not too bored. Just need the income!


Maybe consider driving a salt truck for the guys you sub for, and put a driver in your truck.
Just a thought.


----------



## scottL

WTF....

I Need a chain saw. The rain, she is pouring hard, yard is flooding ... it's time to cut the legs off they deck and set sail.

All bets are off for when .... but, if the temp drops like a rock we'll be pouring salt faster then we can load it.


----------



## dlcs

We just dropped 4 degrees in the last 45 minutes. Unless the wind kicks up,and dries everything off, we will be salting in the morning.


My backyard is under water right now, rain has let up and moved out now.


----------



## erkoehler

It is still raining here,........would have been a hell of a lot of snow.


----------



## snowman79

yea my yard is underwater...and as for no income during the winter with just plowing. I know how you feel, i may be going back to school to become a cert. mechanic as i like working on cars, trucks, etc and its a year round thing that i would get some decent pay and benefits so we will see what the summer brings with the economy being so crappy..


----------



## stroker79

T-MAN;761972 said:


> Maybe consider driving a salt truck for the guys you sub for, and put a driver in your truck.
> Just a thought.


I tried that but we only have a few pickups, most everything they use is all class B dump trucks and I dont want to get my CDL. And I dont know anyone that I trust to plow in my truck, I would flip if something happened.


----------



## snowman79

why dont you get ur CDL, just go to the DMV and get the book and read, study, read some more, study, then go take the written test, and then take the driving test....easy as that...i am looking to do this in the near future


----------



## stroker79

snowman79;762057 said:


> why dont you get ur CDL, just go to the DMV and get the book and read, study, read some more, study, then go take the written test, and then take the driving test....easy as that...i am looking to do this in the near future


I had it for awhile but since I didnt use it for a couple years so I let it go on my last DL renew.


----------



## T-MAN

Pavement is 28.5, 30 air temps, and its a mix now. Looks like the radar will be clear in an hour or so.
Happy Happy Joy Joy payup


----------



## stroker79

02DURAMAX;762164 said:


> Almost..Im looking for a 61" mower to replace the 36" scag I don't need.
> 
> You know anyone that wants a like new 2007 36" 16hp scag?


No I dont. You should look at the new wright ZKs, they are rediculous. I played with one over at the GIE expo and they are nice. Looking to pick one up in the next year.

Hows your 4500 running? You plowed with it right?


----------



## 02DURAMAX

stroker79;762166 said:


> No I dont. You should look at the new wright ZKs, they are rediculous. I played with one over at the GIE expo and they are nice. Looking to pick one up in the next year.
> 
> Hows your 4500 running? You plowed with it right?


Yeah, I want a ZK but im holding back on buying a new mower. Looking for a good used stander or a turf tiger.

The 4500 plowed & its doing great. Love the truck, Its going to be a great maintenance truck.


----------



## stroker79

02DURAMAX;762168 said:


> Yeah, I want a ZK but im holding back on buying a new mower. Looking for a good used stander or a turf tiger.
> 
> The 4500 plowed & its doing great. Love the truck, Its going to be a great maintenance truck.


Nice, you got a great deal on it!

One of the guys in the shop next to me has international 4700 with a dumper in great condition but he wont sell it. I keep asking him to sell it to me, but its making it pretty obvious that I might pay more for it than its worth, LOL.


----------



## 3311

Salted everything. Some of the lots were glare ice !!!


----------



## 02DURAMAX

Same here I just got back from a full salt run.


----------



## scottL

Triton Snow and Ice;762228 said:


> Salted everything. Some of the lots were glare ice !!!


"Glare Ice".... Like the scorn of your wife when you come home late? or the snarl when your eye drifts as a skirt walks past .... or ?????


----------



## T-MAN

Triton Snow and Ice;762228 said:


> Salted everything. Some of the lots were glare ice !!!


I was on it by 2am checking lots. Lots of ice hiding around every corner LOL. Hit everything.
Glad I washed that sweat jacket payup


----------



## Dissociative

i did nothing.......will somebody local please get these darn wings outta my garage?...i hate looking at em now..lol....

and to further push this thread off topic....my trucks getting the head gaskets done...the ol "cab-off" for my 250...with racing studs and now a 75 shot to as well...i'm gonna start a thread about it...


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

Dissociative;762338 said:


> i did nothing.......will somebody local please get these darn wings outta my garage?...i hate looking at em now..lol....
> 
> and to further push this thread off topic....my trucks getting the head gaskets done...the ol "cab-off" for my 250...with racing studs and now a 75 shot to as well...i'm gonna start a thread about it...


What type of wings are you getting rid of?


----------



## Vaughn Schultz

I dont know what lots you all have lol, I went out and could not find ice anywhere  oh well, good fro you payup


----------



## Dissociative

Hambrick & Co.;762432 said:


> What type of wings are you getting rid of?


the western pro-wings...western brand...

look in the for sale section....


----------



## T-MAN

Vaughn Schultz;762457 said:


> I dont know what lots you all have lol, I went out and could not find ice anywhere  oh well, good fro you payup


All buildings with North exposures were skating rinks in front. Pavement was cooler there. Anything shaded by tree's, tractor trailers was bad too.
A few low spots with standing water were bad too, all of it was black ice, so it was real easy to miss.
I salted everything to be safe. A couple facilitys are 24/7, perfect scenario for someone to crack there noggin when they come running out to there car for a smokey treat break.

We have flurries now that may leave a dusting ?


----------



## Snow2Go

Dissociative;762338 said:


> i did nothing.......will somebody local please get these darn wings outta my garage?...i hate looking at em now..lol....
> 
> and to further push this thread off topic....my trucks getting the head gaskets done...the ol "cab-off" for my 250...with racing studs and now a 75 shot to as well...i'm gonna start a thread about it...


Must be a Good Ole 6.0 Diesel if your getting the Cab off!


----------



## Mdwstsnow512

Snow2Go;762894 said:


> Must be a Good Ole 6.0 Diesel if your getting the Cab off!


and gettin a head gasket done


----------



## Snow2Go

Looks like Ill be hitting my Chicago Lake Front Accounts in a bit! THey are getting it good with lake effect.


----------



## stroker79

really? Its sunny with clear blue skies here. I am not that far from the lake either. crazy!


----------



## Dissociative

yeah...studs, gaskets, other go fast parts too....

anybody want to run me when i'm done??


----------



## stroker79

Ill run ya, chances are youll blow aother headgasket before the race is over LOLOL!!


----------



## scottL

Dissociative;763674 said:


> yeah...studs, gaskets, other go fast parts too....
> 
> anybody want to run me when i'm done??


Ewwww Doggggiee.... All your missing is a southern air horn and confederate flag and some high speed plowing awaits ... We'll call ya bo duke ferm naw on.


----------



## weeman97

its snowin pretty good out in the south suburbs


----------



## Dissociative

stroker79;763692 said:


> Ill run ya, chances are youll blow aother headgasket before the race is over LOLOL!!


thats a low blow..... 7.3 guys...you got no hearts...:crying:


----------



## DistinctiveDave

Anyone look at the radar. That lake effect keeps moving west. Maybe a salting out of it tonight, we will have to wait and see.


----------



## got-h2o

Dissociative;763674 said:


> yeah...studs, gaskets, other go fast parts too....
> 
> anybody want to run me when i'm done??


I will, and mine's stock


----------



## 84deisel

going out for a salt run at 4 am ,anyone else ?


----------



## DistinctiveDave

What towns you salting in? Im thinking im going to have to salt in Naperville and maybe Itasca, but not 100% sure yet.


----------



## 84deisel

mt prospect,elk grove and wooddale , possibly arlinghton heights after I check it out


----------



## snowguys

84deisel;763969 said:


> mt prospect,elk grove and wooddale , possibly arlinghton heights after I check it out


i was just out in arlinghton heights they got nothing but hope it moves west i was there at about 10:15pm


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

2+ inches N/E Orland Park area 2 inches South West Orland Park 1/2 inch in N/W Homer Glenn. Plow in Orland, salt in Homer.


----------



## stroker79

I was just on algonquin road through arlington heights, mt prospect and desplaines. You can get a salting there. Then I head down 83 into buffalo grove and lake cook rd, you can get a slating along that route, a little coating covering most everything. Then I went down lake cook into barrington, the snow tapers off past palatine area, anything more west of that no salt is needed. Snowing in all those areas including barrington but VERY light in barrington. Then down 59 into hoffman estates, snow pics up again around hoffman, MAYBE a salting through there but going into schaumburg you can get a light salting. radar doesnt show anything right now but its snowing light an moderate back and forth. Have fun guys! Imm off to bed, nothing plowable in those areas.


----------



## snowguys

hey doug thanks man for the info i got home from salting my chicago lots and saw your post and thought what the hell i'll take a drive and what i got out in arlington heights we had 1 1/2 on the ground with out you saying anything i wount have gone out there thanks again i owe you a beer if you guys ever have a anouther meet up 

thanks brian


----------



## Dissociative

here you go guys...i put my truck in the shop for a week and all this snow shows up..

your welcome


----------



## T-MAN

We got about an 1" here, salted everything this am.
Milwaukee is getting slamed (lucky bastards) 13.2" down and still snowing !
Got to love that Lake Effect.

last night was a bonus for sure. payup

George, thank God thats a Ford you got, should be a couple week project for a tech. ANy other truck and there done in 5 hours LMFAO !
Makes sure you check those cab bolts when ya get her home, hate to see your cab fly off while your drag racing !


----------



## Dissociative

T-MAN;764181 said:


> George, thank God thats a Ford you got, should be a couple week project for a tech. ANy other truck and there done in 5 hours LMFAO !


stinking dodge guys......what about the d-max?..5 hours?...bla...wait till you need a tranny...



T-MAN;764181 said:


> Makes sure you check those cab bolts when ya get her home, hate to see your cab fly off while your drag racing !


now that would be great...i mean could you imagine a cab going straight when the truck turns...LOL


----------



## erkoehler

Just got home from Northern, WI and we had a dusting last night in Bloomingdale. Looks like a huge warm up coming.......:realmad:


----------



## stroker79

erkoehler;764202 said:


> looks like a huge warm up coming.......:realmad:


yay for spring!!!!!


----------



## 2003ctd

Dissociative;763674 said:


> yeah...studs, gaskets, other go fast parts too....
> 
> anybody want to run me when i'm done??


Tug Of War?????????


----------



## T-MAN

erkoehler;764202 said:


> Looks like a huge warm up coming.......:realmad:


Warm up next week, then back to below average mid month 
I wouldnt put the plows away yet, were due for good one in march or april 
14" plus a couple extra from the Big Pond would be great 
Got 11 tons left to use up.


----------



## erkoehler

You guys see what is happening in Milwaukee area? HOLY SHYT! Called for snow showers and some areas have seen 13+ inches so far.


----------



## 84deisel

almost a full salting this am.


----------



## Dissociative

2003ctd;764213 said:


> Tug Of War?????????


i would drop chain with you, but i want to do it in some grass or dirt somewhere..i seen a ton of stuff get broken on pavement...

i even have the 35' 80,000 strap....i am game for whatever...let's see what she can do..


----------



## 2003ctd

Dissociative;764364 said:


> i would drop chain with you, but i want to do it in some grass or dirt somewhere..i seen a ton of stuff get broken on pavement...
> 
> i even have the 35' 80,000 strap....i am game for whatever...let's see what she can do..


You mean like this.. ouuuch!


----------



## Dissociative

naa...kinda like this


----------



## nevrnf

SO you want to run one of my trucks, Or go back to back. Your pick the F350 or the new Ex. 
Feeling lucky?


----------



## stroker79

LOL thats why you were looking for his race comment???

How about the mustang?


----------



## REAPER

84deisel;763940 said:


> going out for a salt run at 4 am ,anyone else ?


Highland Park I salted because of new trigger that they changed but many guys were plowing. 
I just salted the heck out of it.

I have to question how much they save because now it is taking twice as much salt to do the job.


----------



## stroker79

its hitting the ground in schaumburg. a light coating right now. im sure closer to the lake might be a tad more.


----------



## scottL

It's cat and dogs. NW wind yet lake effect for two days now .... :crying: Those global warming guys sure know what their talking about  


Just in Wheaton ... wisks and snowing. Only non salted areas are seeing some tiny sticking.


----------



## nevrnf

The mustang would not be any fun. I would have to give him like 1/2 track.


----------



## Dissociative

it's all fun!!.....i'll play with anyone...i din;t care....let's see that big monster you got get a little muddy before you tear it down!!....

it's still fun if i lose.....


----------



## captshawn

Came across the site great info and conversation here guy's. To bad the season is almost over. Time for the new season...........


----------



## snowman79

looks like its time to store the plows away!, Im not sad, it would have been nice to have another month like december in january or feb. but i cant complain. Bring on the warm weather! Looks like we are in for some mid 50s maybe even a 60 but some heavy rain over the weekend! Love the sun though!


----------



## pjuhrend

*no more Winter*

It's just as well that we don't have any winter left this season..if we make too much money the wealth will just be redistributed anyway...in the Obamanation.


----------



## scottL

pjuhrend;765855 said:


> It's just as well that we don't have any winter left this season..if we make too much money the wealth will just be redistributed anyway...in the Obamanation.


It is kind of funny that Obamination and Abomination sound the same and both mean the same. I wonder as these new penalties of life are phased in how or what folks who hit the 180k for singles or 250k for couples and companies will do. The next tax range is a mighty 5 steps up per sae.


----------



## snowguys

does anyone on here do concrete work? im looking to start a small concrete company selling it not doing the work and would like to ask some ?s if anyone does thanks brian


----------



## Dissociative

i can set you up with a guy that has his own INC in marengo...

e-mail me for his contact info..


----------



## scottL

Anyone going to the Snow and Ice show at the end of June ????????


----------



## 3311

snowman79;765495 said:


> looks like its time to store the plows away!, Im not sad, it would have been nice to have another month like december in january or feb. but i cant complain. Bring on the warm weather! Looks like we are in for some mid 50s maybe even a 60 but some heavy rain over the weekend! Love the sun though!


This season is far from over. It is only the first week of March. I'm still saying that we will get at least 2 more plowable storms and a handfull of salt runs. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## ultimate plow

Triton Snow and Ice;766937 said:


> This season is far from over. It is only the first week of March. I'm still saying that we will get at least 2 more plowable storms and a handfull of salt runs. Just my 2 cents.


Right On!!


----------



## T-MAN

scottL;766907 said:


> Anyone going to the Snow and Ice show at the end of June ????????


Sima ? I talked with Brian at the NTEA show the other day, sounds like it should be a good show.



Triton Snow and Ice;766937 said:


> This season is far from over. It is only the first week of March. I'm still saying that we will get at least 2 more plowable storms and a handfull of salt runs. Just my 2 cents.


Yep 

I think maybe some of the fair weather guys here need to put ALL there snow equipment back in storage for next season.
That should seal the deal for a few more plowable events.

Salt run Tuesday night ??????


----------



## snowman79

well, im not saying we are done for sure, i guess what i am saying is i hope we are done for sure. Im absolutly sick of cold weather. I would much rather be hot then be freezing. Also being outside with out having to wear gloves, hats, coats, bibs, would be great!


----------



## stroker79

I still think we are done! And I hope we are too! My plow is in temorary storage, its in the holding pattern until I get my trailer out next week.


----------



## scottL

salt, salt,salt, salt,salt, salt,salt, salt,salt, salt,salt, salt,salt, salt,salt, salt,salt, salt,salt, salt,salt, salt,salt, salt,salt, salt,

Come'on lucky salt. papa needs two more runs payup:bluebounc


----------



## Dissociative

all my stuff went to storage...it's over guys....


----------



## snowman79

i agree...


----------



## stroker79

Dissociative;767639 said:


> all my stuff went to storage...it's over guys....





snowman79;767697 said:


> i agree...


I have been saying that for the past month!

Too bad, it was such a good start!!!!!


----------



## REAPER

Looking for last years hourly totals I dug up last seasons thread. Can anyone guess who was moaning and complaining then about it being over then as well as now?

This is how some of us make our yearly money.

Could we all be more positive.

Oh and buy a freaking salter. If all you want is to push snow then don't whine and complain about the other which some of us make money on doing. Go on over to Lawnsite if you are so ready for summer.


----------



## 3311

Triton Snow and Ice;766937 said:


> This season is far from over. It is only the first week of March. I'm still saying that we will get at least 2 more plowable storms and a handfull of salt runs. Just my 2 cents.


No Arguments here


----------



## captshawn

I thought whining and complaining about it being over means you do care.


----------



## stroker79

REAPER;767892 said:


> Looking for last years hourly totals I dug up last seasons thread. Can anyone guess who was moaning and complaining then about it being over then as well as now?
> 
> This is how some of us make our yearly money.
> 
> Could we all be more positive.
> 
> Oh and buy a freaking salter. If all you want is to push snow then don't whine and complain about the other which some of us make money on doing. Go on over to Lawnsite if you are so ready for summer.


Im assuming you are talking about me here. Looks like you took offense to what I said because your pissed that winter is over. Just a little bit of information for you, I rely ONLY on the snow as income during the winter. I absolutely love snow and winter, I always have. Im just telling you that IMO winter is over. I must have missed the rule that says no opinions allowed!

Relax buddy!

Besides, werent you the one complaining most of last year? I think you were! And that you were done plowing last year? But decided to come back this year??

Have a good one, and relax a little.
:waving:


----------



## snowman79

yea, i need to find a new job or something because just relyin on snow removal in the winter wont cut it....


----------



## stroker79

Yeah I hear ya! Maybe ill just work harder during the summer to earn more money so the snow will just be playtime instead,LOL.


----------



## 3311

*triton snow and ice*

snow in the accuweather 5-10 day forecast


----------



## snowman79

there has been snow in the accuweather forecast for the last three weeks...it never happens...


----------



## Dissociative

hmmmmm.......i looked at my last years totals compared to this year as well.....

19 events this year for me

23 events last year......whats that tell you?....how about some season snow fall totals for the last 2 years?..

we are down this year.....down snow..down events...down money....accept it...


----------



## stroker79

23 events last year? We had something like 35 plowable events!

This year we are at about 15. 

A slow winter is no big deal, im just saying, that winter is over is all.


----------



## scottL

Diss,

Maybe you are down but the trend of the area is up.
06/07 average events of 1"> was 7
07/08 average events of 1"> was 19
08/09 average events of 1"> was 20

Does not include drifting, salting events.

The O'hare totals will be less than what McHenry or St. Charles got by some 14".

Weather maps are still on course for 10-14 more years of increased winter and cold.


----------



## tls22

well i guess its time for me to chime in.(doug i love you) But your winter has be anything but slow. It started with a great start and pretty much died out in febuary.(outside a few small pushes) I kno there was a bunch of guys on this thread(not calling out people) that wanted a break and was crying about to much snow. I have told eric and doug many times enjoy it when you have it, because you can go through a snow year like mine in 2007-2008 winter. We only went out once, it was the worse winter of my life. Hey it happens, just enoy the snow when you have it. I plowed 8 times this winter, it has been my best winter ever with a piece of iron on the front of my truck. I would take 19-23 pushes in a heart beat. 

avg winter at ohare 38.0


last winter you guys had 2007-2008 60.3 at ohare.

This year so far(i say so far because i think you guys will get one more) ORD: 49.4


----------



## REAPER

stroker79;768019 said:


> Besides, werent you the one complaining most of last year? I think you were! And that you were done plowing last year? But decided to come back this year??


Hardly. I live all summer waiting for winter. About the only complaints last year were over the many repairs I had on 2 trucks.

As far as being done with plowing. Yes I will be. Old age mainly but not because I don't enjoy it. Moving north of the Big Easy is a big part of it as the closest they get to snow is a heavy frost once every 10 years, maybe. The offer of more money per hour and my choice of lots brought me back this year.

If I don't sell my house over the summer I probably will be back next year as well. But I wont go on many threads stating the season is over. Especially starting in February such as you have. Positive thinking in hopes of snow is better then negative outlook for all.

Contracts are signed until April 15th. 
Again I suggest you get a salter if you want more work and more cash in your pocket.


----------



## erkoehler

WOW, 64 degrees last night at 7pm and now 18 this AM!


----------



## T-MAN

erkoehler;769019 said:


> WOW, 64 degrees last night at 7pm and now 18 this AM!


It was still 40 degree's at 1:30am, I was hoping for the flash freeze again, but that wind dried everything up real good. By 2:30 am it was down to 33. I got up and checked my drive for ice, bone dry :crying:
Maybe sunday.
Sure would love to get slamed with 10-20" LOL. 
Going to start re-newing contracts, and chasing a few cherry's I have had my eye on xysport


----------



## nevrnf

Well i put a fork in it. Season is done other than a possible salting. Washed the plow and put it away yesterday in the warm sunshine. Washed all the cars and trucks, Cleaned the garage and washed the floor. I guess it is time to start looking for a full time job for the summer.


----------



## Dissociative

scottL;768546 said:


> Diss,
> 
> Maybe you are down but the trend of the area is up.
> 06/07 average events of 1"> was 7
> 07/08 average events of 1"> was 19
> 08/09 average events of 1"> was 20
> 
> Does not include drifting, salting events.
> 
> The O'hare totals will be less than what McHenry or St. Charles got by some 14".
> 
> Weather maps are still on course for 10-14 more years of increased winter and cold.


the total snow fall this year vs last is not up....keep holding on to the dream man....


----------



## stroker79

I yeah ya Tony. Mike still thinks there is one more big event left. But like I have been saying since mid Feb, WE ARE DONE!


----------



## T-MAN

Dissociative;770383 said:


> the total snow fall this year vs last is not up....keep holding on to the dream man....


Actually our totals are up from the 10 year average here, for this season. 



stroker79;770426 said:


> I yeah ya Tony. Mike still thinks there is one more big event left. But like I have been saying since mid Feb, WE ARE DONE!


3/21 Last year 14" in Gurnee. 4/12/07- 8"
But who's keeping track right ? 
You boys all wash, polish and sell off all your stuff, I am lookin to pick up more accounts.
I love seeing 10" of snow laying in lots mid-day, because the contractor/ sub-contractor sold off all there stuff payup
April 15th is my contracts, that does not mean I wont plow on the 4/22 though....


----------



## stroker79

Oh im not sellin anything, Im no fly by night company. Id love a good storm giving me 15 hours this time of year. But after march I hope not to see any snow, trying to do spring cleanups and then a dumping of snow SUX. Means a little break which isnt bad but still sux, LOL

My plow goes in storage late next week or sometime the following week. If I have to pull it out, no biggie but I hope to not have too.

Heres to a big fianle of a storm!!!!! 

And heres to no snow after march!!!!


----------



## Donny O.

Dissociative;763674 said:


> yeah...studs, gaskets, other go fast parts too....
> 
> anybody want to run me when i'm done??


I would run ya in my diesel....it's a 4 banger diesel in a VW with 374K miles.


----------



## nevrnf

Storage is 5 min from my house and if we get another shot i wont pass up some $$. But i am tired of tripping over it at my house so off to storage.


----------



## snowman79

I know most of you wont like this but i hope i dont see snow again till november. The last two days have felt great, and today and tomorrow are suppose to be even better. Im done with the cold and snow..bring on the warmth and sunny skies


----------



## scottL

Dissociative;770383 said:


> the total snow fall this year vs last is not up....keep holding on to the dream man....


Maybe for you, maybe for you. wesport


----------



## 2003ctd

Here Bleeeezard, Bleeeeeezard, Bleeeeeezard!!!!!!


----------



## Midwest BuildIt Inc

So it stopped snowing and every one is to good to post in this thread..?


----------



## Vaughn Schultz

Midwest BuildIt Inc;773016 said:


> So it stopped snowing and every one is to good to post in this thread..?


Yeah . . . . . pretty much


----------



## tls22

Vaughn Schultz;773088 said:


> Yeah . . . . . pretty much


Actually where going to interview as a team....where here to f*ck sh*t up


----------



## snowman79

Well i have been busy trying to help a friend try and find a job. No luck so far.


----------



## erkoehler

:bluebouncIt is summer! Time for boat sales!!!!!!! Just got this one on trade


----------



## 2003ctd

erkoehler;773193 said:


> :bluebouncIt is summer! Time for boat sales!!!!!!! Just got this one on trade


Party Boat!


----------



## SnowMatt13

Sat night????
NOAA forecast just over border for southern wisc. is 2-4
And I already put all the plows away.....but left the spreaders and the liquid tanks on.....


----------



## captshawn

Boat picture was taken at Northpoint marina in Winthrop Harbor.....


----------



## stroker79

its not gonna snow here unless the temps drop more. It would really confuse the the new plant life goin on right now.

I just been busy getting ready for the cutting season and making a new ramp for my trailer


----------



## 2003ctd

Here Bleeeeezard Bleeeeeeeeezard Bleeeeeezard!!!!! It's getting closer!!! :bluebounc:bluebounc:bluebounc:bluebounc


----------



## ultimate plow

I say snow. I couldnt count how many trucks I saw today hauling their skid steers with plows.


----------



## stroker79

ultimate plow;773290 said:


> I say snow. I couldnt count how many trucks I saw today hauling their skid steers with plows.


For that fact alone id love to see a huge storm. I have seen a lot of trucks with thier plows on lately which most likely means they are headed to storage. Plus I saw the that alot of the DOT trucks have thier salters pulled.


----------



## stroker79

2003ctd;773282 said:


> Here Bleeeeezard Bleeeeeeeeezard Bleeeeeezard!!!!! It's getting closer!!! :bluebounc:bluebounc:bluebounc:bluebounc


I dont see snow for us in that pic at all??


----------



## scottL

Sat around 4m rain starts. WI only has a tiny edge that will be snow around Sun 1:am. We may see a light snow to flurries around Sun 7:am as the system pass through.

On the model maps it is an intense system with plenty of moisture that it could pull from. There is a mild high to pull cool air from but, the low will not be strong enough.

It's interesting that the arctic tracks have pulled back a bit over the last few weeks but, just recently have grown. ( This is the identification of snow/rain cold ). strange.

I'm hoping for a salt run Sunday morning near day light. But the temps will still pop back up to the low 40's.


----------



## SnowMatt13

I was hoping for a plow run sun am when there is 4" on the ground, plow it let the rest melt. Easy $$$.
Forecasts are still not certain from everything that I have seen.....storm is too far away. Would be nice though.....



Partly cloudy and cool weather is expected Today. Clouds will increase as a low pressure system strengthens over Arkansas and moves northeast into Northern Indiana on Saturday. This system will have plenty of moisture. Temperatures initially may bring a mix of rain and snow...but then should change to mainly snow before ending Sunday morning. A band of accumulating wet heavy snow is possible. Monitor later forecasts on this developing storm system


----------



## tls22

scottL;773326 said:


> Sat around 4m rain starts. WI only has a tiny edge that will be snow around Sun 1:am. We may see a light snow to flurries around Sun 7:am as the system pass through.
> 
> On the model maps it is an intense system with plenty of moisture that it could pull from. There is a mild high to pull cool air from but, the low will not be strong enough.
> 
> It's interesting that the arctic tracks have pulled back a bit over the last few weeks but, just recently have grown. ( This is the identification of snow/rain cold ). strange.
> 
> I'm hoping for a salt run Sunday morning near day light. But the temps will still pop back up to the low 40's.


Hey scott whats up? Have u seen the 12z runs? i believe the nam and gfs soundings support snow from naperville out to rockford. This is a very dynamic system, talking amounts of 1-2 feet in kansas. With the gulf opening up for business i think this is going to def be a plowable event from rockford-madison. Naperville-schumburg is def a tuff forecast, rain-snow situation have big bust potential either way. Going to be fun to watch this one. You guys def need to havy snow to happen during the night time, sun angel going to be to tuff to overcome during the day. I dont think it will be 40's on sunday, i say 30's and off and on snow showers.Once again the further west you are the better. I believe chicago metro will see snow, bit nothing that sticks. Def could be a suburb hit.


----------



## tls22

Model maps look good for the suburbs this afternoon. Such a tight gradient with this one. Could be 1-3 of crap metro chi-town. 3-6 naperville-scumburg and 4-8 for rockford. Things def looking interesting.


----------



## stroker79

Crap, well that will mess up the spring cleanups!


----------



## tls22

eric here is the map


----------



## tls22

text output for the 12z gfs...not saying this will happen...but look how tight the graident is around chi-town...going to be a close one guys


----------



## scottL

Were are you guys getting these maps showing WI???

The model maps I've been running do not show anything like this. There is a strip in IQ that will see a bunch. The system seems like it is speeding up and a bulk of the moisture will split south of the system over our area.

Given the speed, previous/current ground/air temp and that the rain/snow line will not pass until 1:am ... I'm just not seeing much at this time. Maybe a salting, maybe nothing.


----------



## tls22

scottL;773423 said:


> Were are you guys getting these maps showing WI???
> 
> The model maps I've been running do not show anything like this. There is a strip in IQ that will see a bunch. The system seems like it is speeding up and a bulk of the moisture will split south of the system over our area.
> 
> Given the speed, previous/current ground/air temp and that the rain/snow line will not pass until 1:am ... I'm just not seeing much at this time. Maybe a salting, maybe nothing.


What models do u look at scott? I use the nam...inside 48 hors.....cause its crap outside 48....gfs i like for the med range and the euro. The EURO at 48 hours surface low 997 mb near Memphis...heavy snow KS/MO and at 72 hours surface low 986 mb over Battle Creek, MI


----------



## tls22

THE BIG STORY OF THE FORECAST PACKAGE IS WITH THE STRONG SYSTEM
FORECAST TO LIFT UP FROM THE SOUTHERN PLAINS ON INTO THE SOUTHERN
GREAT LAKES SATURDAY AFTERNOON INTO SUNDAY MORNING THAT WILL
LIKELY BRING AN ACCUMULATING SNOWFALL TO THE FORECAST AREA. TO
START OUT WITH THE FORECAST MODELS...THE 12Z NAM WAS DISREGARDED
AFTER 12Z SATURDAY AS IT IS A SLOW OUTLIER COMPARED TO EVERY OTHER
MODEL. WENT MAINLY WITH THE BLEND FOR THE UPPER LEVEL VORT/SFC
TRACKS OF THE 12Z GFS/GEM/ECMWF AND 00Z ECMWF WHICH BRINGS A SFC
LOW UP FROM THE OZARKS ON 12Z SATURDAY NORTHEAST TO EAST CENTRAL
ILLINOIS BY 00Z SUNDAY WITH THE 500MB VORT MAX PROPAGATING FROM SE
OKLAHOMA TO SOUTHERN ILLINOIS AND BECOMING NEGATIVELY TILTED BY
00Z SUNDAY. PRECIP TYPE IS GOING TO BE FAIRLY TOUGH TO FORECAST
GIVEN THE TRACK OF THE SFC/850MB LOW. INITIAL THINKING IS THAT WE
WILL SEE A BAND OF MIXED PRECIP INCLUDING RAIN...SLEET AND SNOW
FROM CHICAGO SOUTHWEST TOWARD PONTIAC WITH BETTER CHANCES FOR SNOW
TO THE NORTHWEST AND BETTER CHANCES OF RAIN SOUTHEAST...AT LEAST
TO START OFF ON SATURDAY. AM EXPECTING PRECIP TO CHANGE OVER TO
ALL SNOW ACROSS MOST OF NORTHEAST ILLINOIS SATURDAY EVENING AND
PERSISTING OVERNIGHT INTO THE EARLY MORNING HOURS SUNDAY. WITH THE
TRACK OF THE 850MB LOW STAYING EAST ACROSS NORTHWEST
INDIANA...THERE SHOULD BE AMPLE COLD AIR IN PLACE FOR THE PRECIP
TO REMAIN ALL SNOW AND THIS IS BACKED UP BY FORECAST SOUNDINGS
ACROSS THE REGION. THESE SOUNDINGS ALSO INDICATE ABOUT 300 TO 800
J/KG OF ELEVATED INSTABILITY WHICH MAY ALLOW FOR SOME THUNDERSNOW
TO DEVELOP. SNOW RATIOS WILL LIKELY BE VERY LOW...ON THE ORDER OF
9:1 OR LESS...WHICH WILL LIKELY KEEP ACCUMULATION DOWN. TOO FAR
OUT AT THIS POINT TO START THROWING AROUND NUMBERS OR HEADLINES
AND WILL WAIT FOR A FEW MORE MODEL RUNS TO PIN DOWN THE EXACT
TRACK OF THESE LOWS AT THE SFC AND ALOFT.



If this happens i called it first....its the storm called"the gift from tls22"....every1 is getting ready...18z nam looks snowy for chi-town


----------



## tls22

everyone is getting ready.....


----------



## SnowMatt13

Dust the plows off, we may be back in business

Tough call on the spring storms though......
You never know until it happens.


----------



## mklawnman

Ill agree on that one, snow like crazy last Friday night here, half inch or so on the grass by Saturday morning but the roads stayed wet. I think alot of the frost is out, but if they say we are going to get heavy snow it may start to accumulate. Plows are on my trucks now, gotta put some weight in the back but we are ready to go one last time, I think?? 
Screws up spring cleanups but work is work and $$$


----------



## dlcs

No way am I digging my plows out just yet. "Local" guys here are saying the heavy stuff will arrive after 1:00pm on saturday, if this is the case it will not stick to the roads and pavement. Pavement is way too warm, unless it comes down after dark. I just don't see it being too big of a deal.


----------



## SnowMatt13

If we get the 4-8 they are forecasting in our area, something will be sticking to the pavement................


----------



## tls22

The snow is going to come at night...so somthing will def accumlate on the pavement....get ready.....i called it first


----------



## T-MAN

SnowMatt13;773624 said:


> If we get the 4-8 they are forecasting in our area, something will be sticking to the pavement................


Ignorance is Bliss, right Matt ? 
These are the ones that help sell more work for me. Have a friend in Erie who see's snow all the time when it is 34 degree's out. And they dont call an 1" on the pavement snow either pumpkin:

Tim, not thanking you yet. But an 8-20" blast would be appreciated


----------



## dlcs

Latest for my area is 1-4", what happened to the 4-8" of last night?


----------



## NoFearDeere

I just want a salting out of this! I have a little salt left so that will take care of that but we have all the plows cleaned up and waxed. I will put a few of them on tonight, that should scare it away! We have a few things to start next week.


----------



## dlcs

T-MAN;773636 said:


> Ignorance is Bliss, right Matt ?
> These are the ones that help sell more work for me. Have a friend in Erie who see's snow all the time when it is 34 degree's out. And they dont call an 1" on the pavement snow either pumpkin:


We see snow all the time here when its above freezing but not too often in late march, with pavement temps above 50 degress and longer day light hours. I'm not saying it can't happen but not as likely. Winter weather behaves a little different this time of year. Way too much uncertainty in the track to predict what its going to do just yet and the way it looks now is that the majority of the snow will fall during the daylight hours. I wouldn't mind another event but not ready to pull the plows out either. No ignorance here!


----------



## dlcs

NoFearDeere;773648 said:


> I just want a salting out of this! I have a little salt left so that will take care of that but we have all the plows cleaned up and waxed. I will put a few of them on tonight, that should scare it away! We have a few things to start next week.


Same here, I have some left over too but if it snows, I doubt that I will salt. Probably just push it off and the rest will melt. Suppose to be 40 on Sunday with sunshine. I just wish it would dry up some.


----------



## erkoehler

Waiting and hoping for one more push


----------



## pieperlc

Man I'm glad I've decided to trip over the plows instead on cleaning up and putting them away. They never get put too far away, but still a pain in the a$$. Rockford's talking 6" give or take depending on the track.


----------



## T-MAN

dlcs;773652 said:


> We see snow all the time here when its above freezing but not too often in late march, with pavement temps above 50 degress and longer day light hours. I'm not saying it can't happen but not as likely. Winter weather behaves a little different this time of year. Way too much uncertainty in the track to predict what its going to do just yet and the way it looks now is that the majority of the snow will fall during the daylight hours. I wouldn't mind another event but not ready to pull the plows out either. No ignorance here!


I guess the April 15th storm 06-07 missed you guys ? I was wearing a t-shirt for 2 weeks before that lil one dumped 14" on 50 degree pavement during the day payup
Snow is my bank accounts friend. We love snow. xysport


----------



## dlcs

T-MAN;773685 said:


> I guess the April 15th storm 06-07 missed you guys ? I was wearing a t-shirt for 2 weeks before that lil one dumped 14" on 50 degree pavement during the day payup
> Snow is my bank accounts friend. We love snow. xysport


Actually they said we were suppose to get a foot and we ended up with a 1/4" of slush and thunderstorms. Snow is my bank accounts friend too and I did very well this year better than last year even. If it snows I'll plow but like I've said before, I'll believe it when i see it. I never said that it can't happen.


----------



## tls22

by tonight expect winter storm watches for the chi-town suburbs....bank on it.....t-man im going down with this ship


----------



## dlcs

tls22;773690 said:


> by tonight expect winter storm watches for the chi-town suburbs....bank on it.....t-man im going down with this ship


LOL, looks like its going to travel more to the north. We got a winter storm watch now for 1-8".


----------



## Dodge Plow Pwr

Go figure. I clean the last plow and salt spreader and put them in storage yesterday.. SOooooo, IF it snows here, you are all welcome..LOL
I will gladly pull stuff out again as I like $$$$ so does my wife. Stands there with her hands out waiting for the payup


----------



## ultimate plow

Im not going to get excited for nothing but a 4"Snow would be awsome!!!!! people that dont want snow


----------



## scottL

tls22;773690 said:


> by tonight expect winter storm watches for the chi-town suburbs....bank on it.....t-man im going down with this ship


Not seeing it. From Sun 3:am till 8:am sunday is our greatest chance of snow. Looks like the moisture is lessening on the back side of the storm. System is moving fast. Model maps shows the snow/rain line moving more north of our area on each model run.

12:30pm Skillet head is not saying a number and is indicating mostly grass accumulations. Fox local says 2-4 and 1-2 but mostly on the grass.

I think the low has too much warm moisture and too fast a jet stream to flip to a solid event. Maybe a salting.....

NOAA is suppose to give a live cast at 1:30CDT for our area today.


----------



## affekonig

Scott, I'll take a nap and wait for your call.


----------



## T-MAN

Storm watch is up. 
they had a 1:30 briefing on noaa. 6" plus for the top areas, could be significantly more in localized areas. Expect some rap-around as well


I really do enjoy pushing snow, all my stuff is still ready to rumble, and I have plenty of salt left as well.
I will take what ever we can get. payup


----------



## snowguys

i know i'll be happy with 1 1/2 on the ground........................


----------



## tls22

How good am i? We will start the ass kissin with doug

O.NEW.KLOT.WS.A.0002.090329T0000Z-090329T1800Z/
WINNEBAGO-BOONE-MCHENRY-OGLE-LEE-DE KALB-KANE-LA SALLE-KENDALL-
GRUNDY-LIVINGSTON-
INCLUDING THE CITIES OF...ROCKFORD...WOODSTOCK...OREGON...DIXON...
DEKALB...AURORA...OTTAWA...OSWEGO...MORRIS...PONTIAC
1258 PM CDT FRI MAR 27 2009

...WINTER STORM WATCH IN EFFECT FROM SATURDAY EVENING THROUGH
SUNDAY AFTERNOON...

THE NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE IN CHICAGO HAS ISSUED A WINTER STORM
WATCH...WHICH IS IN EFFECT FROM SATURDAY EVENING THROUGH SUNDAY
AFTERNOON.

HEAVY SNOWFALL IS EXPECTED TO DEVELOP SATURDAY NIGHT AND PERSIST
INTO SUNDAY MORNING. SNOWFALL RATES OF 2 TO 3 INCHES PER HOUR WILL
BE POSSIBLE AT TIMES...WITH SOME AREAS LIKELY SEEING MORE THAN 6
INCHES OF SNOW BY SUNDAY MORNING.

A WINTER STORM WATCH MEANS THERE IS A POTENTIAL FOR SIGNIFICANT
SNOW...SLEET...OR ICE ACCUMULATIONS THAT MAY IMPACT TRAVEL.
CONTINUE TO MONITOR THE LATEST FORECASTS.


----------



## tls22

scottL;773698 said:


> Not seeing it. From Sun 3:am till 8:am sunday is our greatest chance of snow. Looks like the moisture is lessening on the back side of the storm. System is moving fast. Model maps shows the snow/rain line moving more north of our area on each model run.
> 
> 12:30pm Skillet head is not saying a number and is indicating mostly grass accumulations. Fox local says 2-4 and 1-2 but mostly on the grass.
> 
> I think the low has too much warm moisture and too fast a jet stream to flip to a solid event. Maybe a salting.....
> 
> NOAA is suppose to give a live cast at 1:30CDT for our area today.


I respect ur opion scott....as u prob kno more about weather in ur area then i do.(being im 500miles away) I really like this set-up....i think the warm push will not be a issue, this is a very dynamic system and will cool the atmosphere quickly. Areas that are getting blizzard conditions where in the 60's hours before. we shall see what happens. I think the wildcard for this system is the backside. Models have been playing around with a heavy strip of preciep in the chi-town area. Where this sets-up will produce bonus snows. I still see this as a suburb storm. areas along the shore line and south of chi are going to be hard press to see anything appreciable. Its funny how ur local mets are downplaying this event, yet they have been busting high on snowfall accumlations all winter. The first real threat, yet all are shell shock

edit: scott check out the 18z nam...really blitz every1 with snow on the backside


----------



## tls22

Winter Storm Watch
URGENT - WINTER WEATHER MESSAGE
NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE LINCOLN IL
221 PM CDT FRI MAR 27 2009

...HEAVY SNOW POSSIBLE ACROSS CENTRAL ILLINOIS SATURDAY NIGHT...

.A STRONG...EARLY SPRING SNOW STORM WILL DEEPEN IN THE SOUTHERN
PLAINS AND TRACK NORTHEAST INTO THE OHIO RIVER VALLEY SATURDAY AND
CONTINUE NORTHEAST INTO OHIO BY SATURDAY NIGHT. THERE IS STILL
SOME UNCERTAINTY IN THE EXACT TRACK OF THIS SYSTEM...BUT AT THIS
TIME IT APPEARS A BAND OF HEAVY SNOW WILL OCCUR TO THE NORTHWEST
OF THIS TRACK ACROSS PARTS OF CENTRAL ILLINOIS SATURDAY NIGHT.
SNOWFALL AMOUNTS OF UP TO 6 INCHES ARE POSSIBLE WITH THIS STORM.

ILZ027>031-036>038-040>043-047>053-272330-
/O.NEW.KILX.WS.A.0002.090329T0000Z-090329T1200Z/
KNOX-STARK-PEORIA-MARSHALL-WOODFORD-FULTON-TAZEWELL-MCLEAN-
SCHUYLER-MASON-LOGAN-DE WITT-CASS-MENARD-SCOTT-MORGAN-SANGAMON-
CHRISTIAN-MACON-
INCLUDING THE CITIES OF...GALESBURG...PEORIA...BLOOMINGTON...
NORMAL...HAVANA...LINCOLN...JACKSONVILLE...SPRINGFIELD...
TAYLORVILLE...DECATUR
221 PM CDT FRI MAR 27 2009

...WINTER STORM WATCH IN EFFECT FROM SATURDAY EVENING THROUGH
SUNDAY MORNING...

THE NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE IN LINCOLN HAS ISSUED A WINTER STORM
WATCH...WHICH IS IN EFFECT FROM SATURDAY EVENING THROUGH SUNDAY
MORNING.

SNOWFALL AMOUNTS OF UP TO 6 INCHES WILL BE POSSIBLE SATURDAY NIGHT
AS AN EARLY SPRING SNOW STORM MOVES NORTHEAST ACROSS THE OHIO
RIVER VALLEY. LOCALLY HIGHER AMOUNTS MAY BE POSSIBLE ALONG THE
I-55 CORRIDOR IF THUNDER-SNOWS DEVELOP...MAKING SNOWFALL RATES OF
UP TO 2 INCHES AN HOUR POSSIBLE. IN ADDITION...THE WATER CONTENT
OF THE SNOW WILL BE VERY HIGH...MAKING FOR A VERY WET AND HEAVY
SNOW.

A WINTER STORM WATCH MEANS THERE IS A POTENTIAL FOR SIGNIFICANT
SNOW...SLEET...OR ICE ACCUMULATIONS THAT MAY IMPACT TRAVEL.
CONTINUE TO MONITOR THE LATEST FORECASTS


----------



## tls22

snowfall forcast issued by noaa


----------



## Vaughn Schultz

Just picked up skid steer for the apartments, it better snow lol


----------



## dlcs

tls22;773724 said:


> How good am i? We will start the ass kissin with doug
> 
> .


Hasn't snowed yet, winter storm watch doesn't mean the threat is imenent. NoAA will not give the warning until early morning hours, so we will have to wait and see.


----------



## snowguys

so if it doesnt snow i think we will be taking a road trip to Jersey


----------



## Mark13

snowguys;773752 said:


> so if it doesnt snow i think we will be taking a road trip to Jersey


I'm in.


----------



## tls22

snowguys;773752 said:


> so if it doesnt snow i think we will be taking a road trip to Jersey





Mark13;773755 said:


> I'm in.


I dont live in jersey...i forgot to tell u guys. I live in Havana, Cuba and i have created some type of alter lifestyle in-which i think i plow snow and can predict the weather.


----------



## scottL

I dunno. The model maps are holding the line stead y on this run yet showing more snow on the back side. The jet stream has pulled the low further into TX and could continue it east more than north. This would change everything. We'll still see rain, sleet. Lot's of moisture.

But, the ground is warm. Down south is a higher elevation and takes a direct coll ridge through the mountains every time. No big surprise. 

I'm holding to some snow on the grass. Slush on the streets. But .... now it's time to  sleep eat and then :crying: if needed.


----------



## DCSpecial

Hmmm......better get my plow back out just in case, I have it in the back of my shop behind a bunch of stuff now


----------



## 84deisel

Just spent the day bringing out all the plows I just put away earlier this week.The crews are working today so tommorow the plows go on.At least we left the salt spreaders on .


----------



## stroker79

DCSpecial;773768 said:


> Hmmm......better get my plow back out just in case, I have it in the back of my shop behind a bunch of stuff now


HAHAHAHA!! Good to see you back Dan!! LMAO

I still say no to VERY LITTLE snow/accumulation

Tim, go back to spring cleanups, LOL!


----------



## ultimate plow

Well after 4 hours I have my mbrp turboback on. Sounds sweet!! enough to plow saturday night/sunday morning would be great!


----------



## tls22

per another forum heard skillet head is calling for 3-8 west of the city and 2-4 for chi-town....look who came around....im not fooled skillet...i saw it first


----------



## 3311

late winter storm. always wet and heavy.


----------



## Mark13

Triton Snow and Ice;773838 said:


> late winter storm. always wet and heavy.


Fantastic, my 1/2ton will just love me. :bluebounc


----------



## SnowMatt13

Winter storm warnings, 5-9 forecasted. 
Last forecast I just read said no rain to start, but possibly a mix for awhile.
well, something will stick if we get 5-9, and when it does it will pack down great with traffic....at least it will be a Sunday.
Treated all major roads anyway yesterday just in case......


----------



## T-MAN

Hoping for a good one here 
Its funny how 75% of the sites that had loaders have pulled all the equipment. Sucks to be them. Most of the "jumbo" sites have leased equipment, I wonder how they intend to clear these retail sites in a timely manor with no equipment ? 

Sounds like we may see some Lake Effect as well. Nasty N-NE winds are going to kick in here, theres a Lake Shore Flood advisory up. We have NE winds now so that should help keep temps down here. Water is still very cold out there, 32-35.

Time to put my Carhart Sweet Jacket in the wash LOL....
Looking forward to getting out and having some fun again.


----------



## ultimate plow

T-MAN;773890 said:


> Time to put my Carhart Sweet Jacket in the wash LOL....
> Looking forward to getting out and having some fun again.


Cant wait to go out and plow again. seems like its the first snow of the year. and its funny all the places that had dedicated equipment for sites hauled all their equipment out. It does suck to be them!!! Im also lauging at the people that want summer.


----------



## snowman79

yea, we are one of those people. We left our loader but brought back all our skids to do maint and such. Trying to decide if we should take two back to one of our accounts in Barrington. Otherwise this afternoon all skids will be going to there sites, plows will be hooked up, and one salter will be put back in....


----------



## erkoehler

Going to put the plow on the truck this afternoon and bring it home w/ me. Hope to be out tonight


----------



## T-MAN

snowman79;773898 said:


> yea, we are one of those people. We left our loader but brought back all our skids to do maint and such. Trying to decide if we should take two back to one of our accounts in Barrington. Otherwise this afternoon all skids will be going to there sites, plows will be hooked up, and one salter will be put back in....


I understand the "Business's" who need there equipment for other stuff, it does suck, and they deal with it. It seems IMO that the "new" guys around here, are the ones who pull all there stuff early, or turn in leased equipment early as well. I hope they all **** the bed.


----------



## tls22

hi:waving:


----------



## captshawn

Northeast winds water temps are 38-39 in our area and 40-42 on the far south end.


----------



## T-MAN

captshawn;773905 said:


> Northeast winds water temps are 38-39 in our area and 40-42 on the far south end.


What map you looking at ?

Warmest water I seen was Gary at 37.

33 in Kenosha


----------



## captshawn

No maps just the facts right from the gages off of our boats. All day yesterday 38-39 all the way out to 80 feet of water off of Waukegan which is just over 1 1/2 miles off shore. Out of Pastrick marina in Indiana about the same with some 41 deg areas.


----------



## T-MAN

captshawn;773908 said:


> No maps just the facts right from the gages off of our boats. All day yesterday 38-39 all the way out to 80 feet of water off of Waukegan which is just over 1 1/2 miles off shore. Out of Patrick marina in Indiana about the same with some 41 deg areas.


OK, I didnt realize any charters were in Waukegan yet. The ice just went out last week. Seems early but what do I know. Is Burt's boat in yet ?

I guess the Satalite must be broke then, that Coast Watch uses.


----------



## tls22

t-man congrats on 1000...i got you a snowstorm:bluebounc


----------



## captshawn

Burts boat is not in yet. Some boats are running charters out of Indiana, but not Waukegan yet. Some Waukegan guys will start next week. Myself and some other friends on thier boats were out perch fishing on our trailer boats yesterday.


----------



## captshawn

I know it is not that much further out the temps normally drop to around that 33-35 range. No matter what it is still the shrinkage factor.


----------



## T-MAN

I always look at the satalite maps. Helps find the "slicks" for Steeleys too.
The map I was checking was from 5am today, I am guessing the warmer water is gone. I check it quite often for that 45 degree magic number for the "hoes". 

how was the perching ?


----------



## DCSpecial

stroker79;773820 said:


> HAHAHAHA!! Good to see you back Dan!! LMAO
> 
> I still say no to VERY LITTLE snow/accumulation
> 
> Tim, go back to spring cleanups, LOL!


We'll see.....I wouldn't mind some more plowing.

Suppose I need to get my controller back in the truck to hook the plow up.....

Probably should call my neighbor that I do some plowing for too, I'm not even sure if he's in town....LMAO.


----------



## captshawn

I am sure that warmer water is gone with the east northeast wind pushing the cooler surface water in. 3 man limit in just over 3 hours yesterday on the perch.


----------



## dfdsuperduty

just heard the latest forcast of 3-5" of accumulation for chicagoland payuppayuppayup


----------



## DCSpecial

Put the controller back together on the mount and got the plow back on, tossed the sand bags in the bed again and filled up with diesel. Ready to go


----------



## Mark13

My truck is ready to go, never took the plow or spreader controller out. Plow and spreader are in a different building then my truck. Maybe later I'll go put them on.


----------



## 84deisel

:crying:It's been downgraded already. We are changing the plows out for squeeges.


----------



## Snow2Go

Yup that was quick, now probably a dusting.


----------



## clncut

dfdsuperduty;773972 said:


> just heard the latest forcast of 3-5" of accumulation for chicagoland payuppayuppayup


Dont think we will be seeing much except wet pavement!:angry:


----------



## snowman79

where are you guys getting your info? Mchenry county is still expecting 4-8 inches at least thats what just got sent to my phone and i just checked the weather sites..No faith ppl..


----------



## 84deisel

Noaa has downgraded it for cook ,dupage counties 1-3 inches temps rising to 50 by 9pm. My accounts are in cook and dupage but I live in marengo were they are saying 3-8 with temps rising to 45 by 9 pm.


----------



## snowguys

where is tls22 when you need him :realmad:


----------



## dlcs

snowguys;773997 said:


> where is tls22 when you need him :realmad:


He is hiding in New Joisey.


----------



## stroker79

Well I put my plow on. Ill skip the ballast, it can sit in the shop on this one. Wouldnt surprise me if its dowgraded, I been telling tim that taht will likely be the case.


----------



## tls22

The surface low is definitely further East than progged and Im not totally surprised by that. I will say there could very well be a "screw zone from Mt Pleasant Ia-thru the Quad Cities and up towards Rockford as that initial band there produced 1/2-1" at best and the second heavier band may set up just to our East and Southeast. Im gonna go out on a limb here and say the official total in the Quad Cities comes in around 3". 


Precip type around Chicago metro may bounce around with enhanced elements but I think the definitive change to snow holds off until 2-4 AM...a little earlier northwest and a little later southeast. The 2nd band will be the one for chicago metro. Both the ruc,nam, and gfs have the 2nd deformation zone right over the area. Going to be a fun night.


----------



## tls22

84deisel;773995 said:


> Noaa has downgraded it for cook ,dupage counties 1-3 inches temps rising to 50 by 9pm. My accounts are in cook and dupage but I live in marengo were they are saying 3-8 with temps rising to 45 by 9 pm.


The is no way that it will be in the 50's at 9pm.....i bet my truck....that is a typo or somthing. Temps are dropping or holding steady which is a good sign.


----------



## snowguys

so we still good???


----------



## ultimate plow

ground is mostly white by my house.


----------



## dlcs

Actually if you look at the radar out of moline, the snow bands are lifting to the northwest. I see the NWS has pulled the warning further away from downtown Chicago. I see eastern Iowa getting the worse out of this system and it being only a few inches at best. We had a 1 hr of sneet here and it all has melted on contact. Who knows, but I don't think it will be much of anything here and I'm about 100 miles straight to the west of chicago. Lets hope though, as i dug out my plows too.:bluebounc


----------



## dlcs

ultimate plow;774012 said:


> ground is mostly white by my house.


What burb are you located?


----------



## ultimate plow

dlcs;774014 said:


> What burb are you located?


SE corner of Mchenry Co.


----------



## tls22

snowguys;774010 said:


> so we still good???


Yeah i think so. Just wait for it. I say is going to be pretty cool around 3-4am.



ultimate plow;774012 said:


> ground is mostly white by my house.





ultimate plow;774015 said:


> SE corner of Mchenry Co.


This is correct...reports out of mchenry county of large flakes coming down. Throw all that warm ground crap out. If the snow comes down heavy enough it will have no problem sticking. Ultimate has been under a heavy band for a while now. Throw a pic up ultimate.


----------



## tls22

dlcs;774014 said:


> What burb are you located?


Looks like ur going to be in the screw zone for this one...sorry man...rockford not going to get those amounts


----------



## dlcs

tls22;774021 said:


> Looks like ur going to be in the screw zone for this one...sorry man...rockford not going to get those amounts


Neither is Chicago, they have lowered the amounts already and cut back the warning area.


----------



## T-MAN

Just drove in from Huntley, heavy rain mix there 32 degree's, no accumulation.
Hit rt 176 in Lake county and it was mostly snow heading north. My roads are almost all white, and there is close to 1/2" on the truck hood. Going to load up with salt now and come back and hunker down for a bit. We had 3-7, then 4-8, and now 3-5 forecasted. I would be really surprised by looking at the radar that we dont push. The heavy stuff is supposed to come after midnight. With what is down now I cant imagine any more snow that hits it burning off.
Bring it on payup

Oh and rumor has it there is an inch down in McHenry


----------



## tls22

dlcs;774024 said:


> Neither is Chicago, they have lowered the amounts already and cut back the warning area.


What happen is what i said before...there is a screw zone between the first deformation zone and the 2nd forming. Snow line sinking fast to chi-town now....Going to to be to watch this unfold. They just up amounts again on noaa



T-MAN;774027 said:


> Just drove in from Huntley, heavy rain mix there 32 degree's, no accumulation.
> Hit rt 176 in Lake county and it was mostly snow heading north. My roads are almost all white, and there is close to 1/2" on the truck hood. Going to load up with salt now and come back and hunker down for a bit. We had 3-7, then 4-8, and now 3-5 forecasted. I would be really surprised by looking at the radar that we dont push. The heavy stuff is supposed to come after midnight. With what is down now I cant imagine any more snow that hits it burning off.
> Bring it on payup
> 
> Oh and rumor has it there is an inch down in McHenry


Cool T-man thankyou....we have a believer.....and you will be rewarded with a push...congrats....


----------



## dfdsuperduty

clncut;773993 said:


> Dont think we will be seeing much except wet pavement!:angry:


I know this sounds bad but I hope your right.... Don't get me wrong I would love the money however I have started some cleanups and need to get them done asap the snow and melting will def. set me back. However I think either way you look at it we'll be making money.


----------



## tls22

Short term forecast
national weather service chicago/romeoville il
753 pm cdt sat mar 28 2009

ilz003>006-008-010>014-019>022-032-290300-
boone-cook-de kalb-du page-grundy-kane-kendall-la salle-lake-lee-
livingston-mchenry-ogle-will-winnebago-
including the cities of...aurora...belvidere...chicago...
De kalb...dixon...joliet...la salle...morris...naperville...
Oregon...pontiac...rockford...waukegan...woodstock...yorkville
753 pm cdt sat mar 28 2009

.now...
A combination of sleet...rain and snow is falling from the
counties near the wisconsin border south to near and along
interstate 88. This will continue through 10 pm then snow. Roads
could be hazardous due to the rain...sleet and snow


----------



## ultimate plow

I have some nice pics of the front yard but of corse my computer isnt cooperating right now.


----------



## tls22

ultimate plow;774037 said:


> I have some nice pics of the front yard but of corse my computer isnt cooperating right now.


Thats okay man....are the roads covered?
radar is filling in nicely down south, second band is starting to form, thickness lines are moving south and temps starting to crash

As of 8PM.

Rockford: Light Snow, 33F.
Waukegan: Light Snow, 31F.
De Kalb: Light Snow, 32F.
ORD: Light Rain, 33F.


----------



## 3311

1 1/2 on the ground and comming down hard.


----------



## tls22

Triton Snow and Ice;774041 said:


> 1 1/2 on the ground and comming down hard.


congrats good for u....keep the shiney side up


----------



## ultimate plow

its sleeting again wtf???ground is covered in a slushy light snow.


----------



## tls22

ultimate plow;774044 said:


> its sleeting again wtf???


When preciep lightens up...it will go back to sleet...the heavy echos pull down colder air which allows for the snow....it will all go over to snow after 10pm up by you.

Simlated ruc hammers i-55 with the 2nd deformation zone. Very nice deformation band along that I-55 corridor up to Chicago for overnight hours to produce some surprisingly good snowfall for this late in the season. Hope our plowers affected will enjoy it.


----------



## T-MAN

ultimate plow;774044 said:


> its sleeting again wtf???ground is covered in a slushy light snow.


thats what we had with heavy rain. light snow again now. temps have crept up to 33. I went for a ride, but held off on loading salt. The state was loading trucks, but they only had a skeleton crew there. No one else is out. Going to try and nap a bit. NOAA updated at 8:52PM and they were still sticking to 3-5".
Intellicast is calling 1-3". The slop that is down now is mixed with a ton of rain that hammered threw right after I last posted.
Going to be interesting tonight, still hoping to push.


----------



## dlcs

I may be wrong but i still say eastern iowa and west central Illinois will see the most out of this storm. Eastern Iowa has been in snow for a few hours now and its not going anywhere, and the precip is all moving to the northwest.


----------



## snowman79

just heard over the weatherband that we still could see enough to push...a lull right now but heaviest between 3am and noon tomorrow....we will have to see..


----------



## tls22

dlcs;774063 said:


> I may be wrong but i still say eastern iowa and west central Illinois will see the most out of this storm. Eastern Iowa has been in snow for a few hours now and its not going anywhere, and the precip is all moving to the northwest.


cedar rapids has about 5-6 on the ground...that band is going to drift nw and fizzel...the 
2nd band forming sw of you i hope can make it up by u. I think its going to ride i-55....noaa has up amounts a bit for naperville 1-3 tonight and 1-2 2morrow morining


----------



## tls22

snowman79;774064 said:


> just heard over the weatherband that we still could see enough to push...a lull right now but heaviest between 3am and noon tomorrow....we will have to see..


You heard right....:waving:

Looking outside have light rain and wet roads...temp steady low 50's


----------



## dlcs

tls22;774065 said:


> cedar rapids has about 5-6 on the ground...that band is going to drift nw and fizzel...the
> 2nd band forming sw of you i hope can make it up by u. I think its going to ride i-55....noaa has up amounts a bit for naperville 1-3 tonight and 1-2 2morrow morining


All roads in eastern Iowa are 100% snow covered. The first band is diminishing and the second ban is on its way. Local tv station just said that Cedar rapids are could see 8+ inches.


----------



## Vaughn Schultz

*Storm Picture !!!!*

Check it out guys !! !! !!


----------



## ultimate plow

Big time downgrade on snow amounts. but theres enough to plow. Im not gonna head out till about 5-530


----------



## Vaughn Schultz

I have nothing, nothing at all. Im going to start looking for plane tickets


----------



## Vaughn Schultz

*Its on now TLS*

http://www.aa.com


----------



## dlcs

I got a 1/4" of sneet on top of my truck. Ground was too warm for it to stick on the roads.


----------



## T-MAN

She is busting loose now troops !
Wow 2-3" an hour easy right now no lie.
Ya Baby ! payup

Game on


----------



## snowguys

we got nothing in the city it just started to snow...........


----------



## 122fox

ground is white and coming down good in coal city / morris area


----------



## dfdsuperduty

still nothing in NW Indiana besides wet roads we'll see how this one pans out


----------



## snowguys

we got ground cover now on the north side of chicago payup


----------



## tls22

T-MAN;774095 said:


> She is busting loose now troops !
> Wow 2-3" an hour easy right now no lie.
> Ya Baby ! payup
> 
> Game on


The 2nd deformation zone is here....it means bussiness. Noaa should have never canceled anything. Enjoy guys.....looks like the heaviest snow is right along i-55 right now.:waving:

And the snow is not moving out anytime soon


----------



## T-MAN

Looks like about 6" down with about 5 inchs compacted into the first inch.
thank God for the diesel truck and 3K of salt in back. This ones a tranny muncher for sure.
Everything is opened up and salted. 
Came back to plow out the drive, poop and check radar. Plan to head back out, cleanup, and salt.
This ones a bonus for sure. payup


----------



## snowman79

just got in, everything is clear and salted, sun is trying to peak through the clouds now, snow starting to melt on roads and unplowed lots....doesn't look like reapp of salt will be needed along with clean-ups as temps seem to be rising right now..


----------



## T-MAN

snowman79;774129 said:


> ..doesn't look like reapp of salt will be needed along with clean-ups as temps seem to be rising right now..


Im not so sure were going to hit the high temps they forecasted for today. 
20 for a low tonight.
I always salt to cover my ass.


----------



## ultimate plow

6 inches in lake in the hills crystal lake alqonquin. And that bottom layer of slush was a compacted 5 inches for sure! This is my first year with a diesel and these are the type of storms where you need it! payup


----------



## snowman79

we salted really heavy, plus tomorrow will be sunny so no worries, might throw a little at our commercial accounts, but other then that i think we are done.


----------



## REAPER

7+" of compacted white wet concrete in McHenry. Still snowing real light. To bad I don't plow in McHenry I almost feel bad for the guys that are still out there pushing the trans. I was out at 3 AM and in Highland Park by 3:30 AM and man O man was it coming down then. Full push of 3 inch wet slop there and salted was still snowing real hard when I left at 9:30 AM. Plan to go back when it stops and I get a couple hours ZZZzzz. 

Good stuff we all needed that I think after such a crap February and March. payup payup


----------



## 3311

guys are still out piling up 6-7 inches of wet heavy crap !


----------



## tls22

Im so happy for you guys....seems like there was a screw zone around rockford-sterling....and a dome over naperville/isle. Still looking for reports from scaumburg.


----------



## mklawnman

We got just NW of Milwaukee 1" of slushy snow on the pavement. Melting big time now, but we did get about 3-4" of snow on the grass.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

end up with about 2 in on the southside


----------



## tls22

Nice pics man...what town u from?


----------



## erkoehler

Barely anything in Bloomingdale on the pavement, so I headed to Prairie Grove/Mchenry area and have picked up a few odd ball lots that weren't plowed.

There were a TON of lots that weren't plowed as of 9/10am when I got up here.


----------



## dlcs

1olddogtwo;774170 said:


> end up with about 2 in on the southside


Looks like that 2 inches weighs as much as a foot.


----------



## dlcs

Looks like there is a chance of snow a couple of nights this week too. I heard somewhere that we could have a repeat of last night, next weekend?


----------



## dlcs

All of our sleet/snow is gone, nothing on the pavement. Oh well, I knew as soon as I got the plow out that I just blew our chance.


----------



## DCSpecial

Heavy azz snow for sure.....lots of turbo whistle pushing


----------



## tls22

Im so happy for every1...thanks for the pics text to my phone...i think the only1 mad at me is eric...but he will get over it...screw zone over naperville

http://weather.cod.edu/loops/Southcentral-VIS.loop.html

vis satelitte of the snow...look at the screw zone over naperville...this is for u grassbusters


----------



## Vaughn Schultz

tls22;774193 said:


> Im so happy for every1...thanks for the pics text to my phone...i think the only1 mad at me is eric...but he will get over it...screw zone over naperville
> 
> http://weather.cod.edu/loops/Southcentral-VIS.loop.html
> 
> vis satelitte of the snow...look at the screw zone over naperville...this is for u grassbusters


we got nothing, nothing at all.


----------



## tls22

Vaughn Schultz;774203 said:


> we got nothing, nothing at all.


How about the north side window?


----------



## got-h2o

Funny the southside of Chi-town got 2" pushable and we had 0 accumulation on the streets/lots. It covered about an inch on the grass briefly, but it's just a wet mess now, barely see any white on the ground at all.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

snow was think here 2-3 deep it was kind of nice to push...... 1mile east 1'' of soup very hit and miss


----------



## SnowMatt13

8-9 inches for us at the border...although at 800 yesterday am it looked like 4 because it was so wet.
boy did it come down fast for a while, took a break and then right back to fast.
I was down to 5mph at about 1000 sat night doing our roads.
And people drive like this was the 1st storm of the year.....


----------



## Dodge Plow Pwr

I mounted the spreader, but in the end didn't get to use it... Didn't produce enough and I didn;t want to rip off the customers I still have by spreading salt when I knew it would melt in an hour....:angry:


----------



## T-MAN

We ended up around 7" here too. I salted. Glad I did, it got real cold Sunday night.

Looks like Chicago ended up with 50" for the season, that's 13" over there average. Nothing to sneeze at for sure. Far cry from 6-7 years ago when we had 27" :crying:

I am not sure what my total up here is yet, but I would guess pretty close to 70".
It has been a good year payup


----------



## captshawn

Another one on Monday??payup??


----------



## Mark13

captshawn;774603 said:


> Another one on Monday??payup??


I'd take it.


----------



## 3311

snow is a possibility over the next 7 days


----------



## Dodge Plow Pwr

Triton Snow and Ice;774721 said:


> snow is a possibility over the next 7 days


I triple dog dare it to snow enough for all of us to have to plow it....


----------



## erkoehler

Dodge Plow Pwr;774730 said:


> I triple dog dare it to snow enough for all of us to have to plow it....


I'll second that!


----------



## Rich6789

Hey guys just wanted to say hello since I am a complete plowsite addict but have not really posted at all. Love the weather discussions, and all the information you guys put out. I am new to plowing and most of what I have learned about running my business came from all the knowledge on this site. Thanks guys, Rich


----------



## ultimate plow

Rich6789;774736 said:


> Hey guys just wanted to say hello since I am a complete plowsite addict but have not really posted at all. Love the weather discussions, and all the information you guys put out. I am new to plowing and most of what I have learned about running my business came from all the knowledge on this site. Thanks guys, Rich


welcome to the site. And yes I dare mother nature to take a dump on us


----------



## Rich6789

Yes, I am all about unexpected income, I just can't stand the tease... I was so sick of staring at my plow February and March, and was at terms with the fact that we wouldn't probably be spending any more time together. Then of course I wash it and it snows... so I am going to summerize it today anyway hoping it will snow again


----------



## 3311

here we go again. accumulating snow on monday


----------



## T-MAN

Couple pics from sunday


----------



## T-MAN

A few more


----------



## snowman79

hey T-man How do you like that cummins of yours. Im looking to get into an 05 or 06 hopefully. How does she handle a plow and salter?


----------



## Dodge Plow Pwr

T-Man I had that identical truck back in 03. Traded it in 05 for my red one up in Naperville.
Snowman, I have the same set up pretty much on my 05 with the Cummins. Handles it just fine.


----------



## tls22

T-man the truck/set-up looks great....i love ur truck. I never see much of your equipment on this site....you should post more of it.


sunday-monday...wash the sweatshirt


----------



## T-MAN

snowman79;774961 said:


> hey T-man How do you like that cummins of yours. Im looking to get into an 05 or 06 hopefully. How does she handle a plow and salter?


The truck is an 05. I have Kore springs in front and air bags in back. the truck handles everything I throw at it. Its been very good with minimal maintenance. 2 sets of axle u-joints. front and rear driveshaft joints, and just did ball joints. 85K with 4 seasons of VERY HEAVY plowing and salting.



tls22;774976 said:


> T-man the truck/set-up looks great....i love ur truck. I never see much of your equipment on this site....you should post more of it.
> 
> sunday-monday...wash the sweatshirt


Tim, I never take pictures do to time restraints. these were it for this year. I took zero with all the snow we had last year. its pretty busy (to say the least) foe me when it snows. 
One plant I do was closed on sunday, so I got lucky and let that one lay for pics. Other wise its always balls to the wall, till I am done.
Thanks for the nice comments on the truck.


----------



## stroker79

I only took a few pics Here are mine.




























And here is my new desktop wallpaper


----------



## T-MAN

Tim ???? What up for Sunday Monday LOL ? :waving:


----------



## tls22

T-MAN;775160 said:


> Tim ???? What up for Sunday Monday LOL ? :waving:


Hey Todd i will have a update in 25 mins......this system will prob have a faster change to snow...yet i hope the preciep does not move out to fast. We need a good wrap around to get going. I def see a salting monday morning. Its going to get cold in chicago next week, with off and on snow showers mon and tuesday.


----------



## tls22

stroker79;775090 said:


> I only took a few pics Here are mine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is my new desktop wallpaper


Nice pics doug...i told u it will snow....ur rubber deflector looks fine...lol......package canceled:


----------



## stroker79

tls22;775166 said:


> Nice pics doug...i told u it will snow....ur rubber deflector looks fine...lol......package canceled:


Oh does it?

Look at the first pic, see the right headlight? Yeah thats my "Snow Deflector" standing straight up, LOL


----------



## erkoehler

stroker79;775180 said:


> Oh does it?
> 
> Look at the first pic, see the right headlight? Yeah thats my "Snow Deflector" standing straight up, LOL


Add in a piece in the center and that should help keep it from "blowing" up like that.


----------



## stroker79

erkoehler;775181 said:


> Add in a piece in the center and that should help keep it from "blowing" up like that.


Its ripped from where it attaches to plow. I need a whole new one. I was trying to cheap out and buy a generic one from CPW. It lasted ALMOST 2 seasons. If some Dbag (Tls22) would send me my order of conveyerbelt this would be all avoided! LOL


----------



## erkoehler

TLS, where is our forecast??????????


----------



## snowman79

shhh......


----------



## tls22

Im thinking i-80/south inch-nothing.........i-88/north 2-4.....prob 3-6 as one gets closer to the boarder of wi and ne towards t-man. Def some cold air coming behing this system.....prob low-mid 30;s for highs on monday with tons of snow showers...im def thinking salt monday morning.


----------



## T-MAN

I would love another run payup
Plow, salt what ever I can get.

I will be sure to get that carhart in the wash for sunday pumpkin:


----------



## stroker79

tls22;775220 said:


> Im thinking i-80/south inch-nothing.........i-88/north 2-4.....prob 3-6 as one gets closer to the boarder of wi and ne towards t-man. Def some cold air coming behing this system.....prob low-mid 30;s for highs on monday with tons of snow showers...im def thinking salt monday morning.


I could have sworn that you werent going to forcast this one for us?!


----------



## tls22

stroker79;775281 said:


> I could have sworn that you werent going to forcast this one for us?!


Go to work...im 2 weeks ahead of u and i started later


----------



## ultimate plow

I keep saying 1 more push 1 more push. for real I only want 1 more push and this would be a spectaculer year. 1 more push to finish things off for the season would be excelent! I hope we get to rock and roll guys.


----------



## erkoehler

Chicago MasterCraft and Liquid Sports will be giving away a wakeboard and bindings at 3pm today! Show up and enter in the drawing to win!!!!!!


----------



## T-MAN

ultimate plow;775339 said:


> I keep saying 1 more push 1 more push. for real I only want 1 more push and this would be a spectaculer year. 1 more push to finish things off for the season would be excelent! I hope we get to rock and roll guys.


Winter weather advisory is up !

Up to 4", with cold temps for sunday night. payup

Going to pick up a set of Deka's for the 05 in a lil bit.

BRING IT ON [email protected]! ussmileyflag


----------



## snowman79

shhh...you might scare jack frost away..


----------



## stroker79

Im ready for the rain!!!!!payup


----------



## SnowMatt13

plows back on...............again.


----------



## NoFearDeere

SnowMatt13;775384 said:


> plows back on...............again.


Ditto...dammit:realmad:


----------



## 84deisel

For the second friday in a row, all plows put back on.Hopefully for the last time this season.


----------



## SnowMatt13

haven't taken any of the salters or liquid set-ups off yet at all. getting the plows hooked up again is really no big deal. It actualy takes longer to get them all loaded with material and liquid.
Sounds like there is more confidence with this forecast than last weekends...although we may get a bit less snow, tomorrow night's temp will definately be low enough.....


----------



## snowman79

doesn't look all the impressive to me...


----------



## Mark13

I think I wasted my time last night hooking up the plow and salter and going and getting salt.


----------



## stroker79

Well I put the plow on anyway. Right now ice pellets are falling here in Schaumburg. Who knows, I would love to get a push in.

And to a certain lurker that I work for, I am ready to plow!!!!


----------



## snowman79

nothing hear in marengo, but it is getting pretty dark to the southwest....


----------



## DCSpecial

Yep.....moved everything out of the way to get the plow back on, LOL


----------



## erkoehler

I'll be hooking up the plow shortly to bring it home w/ me tonight. Ice pellets are falling in Crystal Lake now.


----------



## snowman79

ice pellets and snow in marengo....


----------



## erkoehler

Plow is on, and the it is starting to flurry.


----------



## T-MAN

Grass is white here, pavement is still 34. Should drop off soon and start to stick :waving:


----------



## snowman79

can anyone say Dud..... bet we'll get lucky even if we get a salting...


----------



## DistinctiveDave

Precip showing on radar over me, but its not doing anything outside.


----------



## dlcs

Snowing hard here, for now.


----------



## dlcs

Going to get the spreaders and plows now.


----------



## SnowMatt13

dud...............


----------



## stroker79

Its snowing like mad right now. It's accumulating as fast as it's commng down.


----------



## metallihockey88

snowin like crazy over here just north of the city...grass is covered but still nothing sticking to the ground...looks like might be another slop push like last week. luckily pays the same as nice fluffy snow payup


----------



## stroker79

this is just the beggining everyone!!!...................


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

Its snowing pretty good here. Its sticking to the grassy areas but not on the pavement.


----------



## 2003ctd

anybody hear any updated forcasts?


----------



## dlcs

melting here, but I think it may get slick later with all the wet pavement.


----------



## got-h2o

It's a white out here. Streets, walks, everything covered..........all within the last half hour!.


----------



## DistinctiveDave

Little coverage in parking lot at my condo in Glendale Heights, looks like a salting only, going to sleep for 2 hours.


----------



## scottL

1/2 inch on the streets. 3/4-1" on the driveways and grass at 1.5". Still coming down hard .... probably two more hours


----------



## Vaughn Schultz

Naperville/Aurora a solid inch on the pavement


----------



## 02DURAMAX

its nice and white here!!


----------



## snowman79

dud... just a small salting....some pavement is already drying as it still kind of windy here.


----------



## REAPER

SON OF A :realmad:


----------



## Vaughn Schultz

I'm sitting in the office, trying to figure out what to do lol, I know we have to do some places but I'm just not sure how many


----------



## part-timer

*No push!*

Grass is covered, pavement is wet snow stopped in Schaumburg.


----------



## Vaughn Schultz

Full plow in naperville, good inch plus on the pavement. see ya all later


----------



## stroker79

I was all over the place. Sugar grove, Aurora, Naperville, Des Plaines. Pushed snow in Aurora and Naperville. Was an inch of snow/slush/water/more slush.

BYE BYE OLD MAN WINTER! Now can we get on with spring now?


----------



## Vaughn Schultz

stroker79;775733 said:


> I was all over the place. Sugar grove, Aurora, Naperville, Des Plaines. Pushed snow in Aurora and Naperville. Was an inch of snow/slush/water/more slush.
> 
> BYE BYE OLD MAN WINTER! Now can we get on with spring now?


thanks for calling me  We coulda tore it up


----------



## T-MAN

Never got cold here, stayed 33-34 all night, and the 40 mph wind dried up everything.
By 3 am even the snow on the grass was gone. :crying:
Looks like Indiana is getting some action still.


----------



## weeman97

well my dumb slef did not put my plow all the way on and it fell half off the truck! after about an hour and a half i got it back on the truck and back to storage! seems it just slightly bent the pin. yes i know i'm an idiot!


----------



## snowman79

ive had that happen before. Some of our guys didn't make sure the pin totally slid over to secure and while plowing it popped out the the leg flipped down. Clipped a spped bump with it and bent it up a little bit, nothing a hammer and sledge didn't fix....now it actually engages and secures better then it did....but im going to replace the pin before we put it away for good.


----------



## weeman97

ya it was dark i thought it was all the way in but guess i was wrong lol! no harm no foul


----------



## snowman79

well i think thats all she wrote for the season guys!!! Twas a good one...except for being slow the second half of the season...


----------



## 1olddogtwo

wow lucky us on the southside ............it was forcasted all north wasnt???


April 5th Snowfall Totals
Snow Totals

RICHTON PARK 4.0
BOURBONNAIS 3.6
PEOTONE 3.5
HERSCHER 3.4
YORKVILLE 2SE 3.3
BATAVIA 3.0
CHATSWORTH 3.0
PIPER CITY 3.0
DOWNERS GROVE 2.9
SCHAUMBURG 2.8
ROMEOVILLE 2.7
BEECHER 2.6
OAK BROOK 2.6
ELGIN 2.4
CHICAGO O'HARE 2.1
ELBURN 2.0
DWIGHT 2.0
CHICAGO MIDWAY 3SW 1.9
WAUCONDA 1.8
WILLOWBROOK 1.7
LA GRANGE 1.6
STREATOR  1.5
REMINGTON 1.5
MELROSE PARK 1.0
MOROCCO 1.0
HIGHLAND 0.7 
WOODSTOCK 5NW 0.5
GRAYSLAKE 0.4
BEACH PARK 0.2
DIXON 0.2
ROCHELLE 0.1
SPRING GROVE T


----------



## tls22

weeman97;775767 said:


> ya it was dark i thought it was all the way in but guess i was wrong lol! no harm no foul


No worries man, ur 185 lb of party


----------



## stroker79

Vaughn Schultz;775747 said:


> thanks for calling me  We coulda tore it up


I sort of did. I don't have your # but I have brians. He said you didn't need help. He was at kohls. Eric 2 I was at the wallgreens with his 600 strobe lights on.


----------



## affekonig

I was really hoping to try out the new truck too, but I got no calls...


----------



## erkoehler

stroker79;775797 said:


> I sort of did. I don't have your # but I have brians. He said you didn't need help. He was at kohls. Eric 2 I was at the wallgreens with his 600 strobe lights on.


Which one, my lights weren't working for shyt last night sometimes all on sometimes all off!


----------



## ultimate plow

northern burbs got screwed with nothing on the pavement. 2-3 inches on the grass


----------



## 2003ctd

Forget this! the pavement is just way to warm.. Plows are officially put away! Boats due out of storage next week, bring on the warm weather!!


----------



## stroker79

erkoehler;775819 said:


> Which one, my lights weren't working for shyt last night sometimes all on sometimes all off!


They were working when I went by!

It was on 59 somewhere around 75th? Im not familiar with the area. I know I saw strobes really far away and when I went by there were a billion flashes a second and there was some in the cargo lights. Im only figuring it was you. I was haulin butt trying to find this job i was sent too.


----------



## affekonig

Damn, people are being sent here from out of town and I'm down the street with two trucks watching TV? I need to get on it.


----------



## stroker79

Nothing I plow is in town, LOL.

I have a set area but was just sent driving around to check our accounts. Just so happens to be a couple lots needed plowing.


----------



## erkoehler

stroker79;775851 said:


> They were working when I went by!
> 
> It was on 59 somewhere around 75th? Im not familiar with the area. I know I saw strobes really far away and when I went by there were a billion flashes a second and there was some in the cargo lights. Im only figuring it was you. I was haulin butt trying to find this job i was sent too.


I know which one your talking about  They were all back on for that one as I was driving on and off the frontage road and some other yahoo w/ a plow kept getting in my way

Those cargo light ones are BRIGHT, can I turn those down?


----------



## Dissociative

erkoehler;776033 said:


> Those cargo light ones are BRIGHT, can I turn those down?


no................


----------



## scottL

ANyone in Chicagoland going to the April 15th Tea Party in downtown????? 

( If you don't know what it is google for rick santelli, tea party, april 15th )


----------



## erkoehler

Dissociative;776105 said:


> no................


Is there a reason why they are 3x brighter than any of the other lights?


----------



## Dissociative

erkoehler;776112 said:


> Is there a reason why they are 3x brighter than any of the other lights?


because the housing is 3 times smaller than any other light...

we can swap em around to a lower powered supply to tone em down...not a big issue...i think they are at 15 watt now...we can go to 10...

i run 22.5 on all mine...

i haven't forgotten about you...figured you must be busy or something...come over so we can go over the truck and put a plan down....

i may be working on some other trucks soon as well...so if you guys want something done get it while you can as i will most likely sell out till fall.


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

weeman97;775758 said:


> well my dumb slef did not put my plow all the way on and it fell half off the truck! after about an hour and a half i got it back on the truck and back to storage! seems it just slightly bent the pin. yes i know i'm an idiot!


Hey Weeman I think I saw you driving today at 159th and Harlem in a white tow truck with a VXT on it? I know you mentioned you shop had one figured it was you.


----------



## weeman97

ya thats our truck....i'm not working there right now busy @ the FD. but thats our truck alright!


----------



## snowguys

Bulk rock salt $86.00 per ton f.o.b. Bag salt $3.78 per bag 17 pallet min. $3,150.00 f.o.b. Chicago. contact Jack 618-719-3866 or [email protected]

can we say there trying to dump some salt i know in dec bag was going for $5.50 a bag lol


----------



## snowman79

well it was a good year all....glad to be with yall, wont be on here much till next fall..hope to talk to yall then!


----------



## scottL

Well folks .... it's technically Spring and who's really thinking about next winter 

So for those of you who enjoy this stuff.... here's a little blurb that indicates a strong position for continued hard winters for several years to come. ( If the number seems irrelevant to you image it as a huge deal because it is )


NASA Solar panel group.........
The panel predicts the upcoming Solar Cycle 24 will peak in May 2013 with a daily sunspot number of 90. If the prediction proves true, Solar Cycle 24 will be the weakest cycle since number 16, which peaked at 78 daily sunspots in 1928, and ninth weakest since the 1750s, when numbered cycles began.........

It's probably why the northern glacier packs from winter have yet to retreat and the southern have grown.


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

scottL;780188 said:


> Well folks .... it's technically Spring and who's really thinking about next winter
> 
> So for those of you who enjoy this stuff.... here's a little blurb that indicates a strong position for continued hard winters for several years to come. ( If the number seems irrelevant to you image it as a huge deal because it is )
> 
> NASA Solar panel group.........
> The panel predicts the upcoming Solar Cycle 24 will peak in May 2013 with a daily sunspot number of 90. If the prediction proves true, Solar Cycle 24 will be the weakest cycle since number 16, which peaked at 78 daily sunspots in 1928, and ninth weakest since the 1750s, when numbered cycles began.........
> 
> It's probably why the northern glacier packs from winter have yet to retreat and the southern have grown.


Ummm????? Ok sweet!


----------



## stroker79

I just want to know how much snow that translates too.


----------



## scottL

Let me get my yard stick out.

Always hard to tell. What it does typically mean is colder and wetter. This usually is a good base then for winter. Rarely does it mean calm.


----------



## stroker79

Well I'll settle for that then. I want more than a yard stick though. That's are average as of now LOL.


----------



## scottL

stroker79;780820 said:


> Well I'll settle for that then. I want more than a yard stick though. That's are average as of now LOL.


A little early to tell depth. Of course things could change but, given many factors the indications are very favorable for a strong than last winter spectacular.


----------



## Dissociative

well at least we will have more of the idiots running around with a truck and blade but no idea how to use it for a chance at the money. 

reminds me of the gold rush...every idiot with a 4x4 had a plow on it last year.


----------



## weeman97

weeman is finally 21 making my way to a bar near you!!!!


----------



## scottL

weeman97;780843 said:


> weeman is finally 21 making my way to a bar near you!!!!


That usually means YOU buy the first round


----------



## erkoehler

Hope you guys are having a good spring/summer! We've been going crazy this last month at work


----------



## weeman97

make a x-2,x-15, or hell any x-series into my driveway for free! or one helluva deal pretty please!!


----------



## Dissociative

hey eric, i know your old UPS guy, Phil, good friend of my girlfriends...small world..he knew your name right away when we talked about boats.


----------



## scottL

Girl Friend  I thought you were married


----------



## Mark13

scottL;782101 said:


> Girl Friend  I thought you were married


Can't you have both?


----------



## Dodge Plow Pwr

Mark13;782130 said:


> Can't you have both?


I did that for a while then they both became selfish and could no longer get along with each other anymore..... So now I am married to my girlfriend...


----------



## erkoehler

Dissociative;782094 said:


> hey eric, i know your old UPS guy, Phil, good friend of my girlfriends...small world..he knew your name right away when we talked about boats.


Next time you see him ask him about our photo shoots!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

it was a better year


----------



## 1olddogtwo

erkoehler;758273 said:


> keep it coming!


The good old days.


----------

